# Over 50's Ladies - Part 3



## Maggiephatcat

Welcome to Over 50's Ladies - Part 3   


Love and   to you all    and happy chatting   


Maggie xxx


----------



## morganna

Hello to old ff's!!


welcome to new!!


This thread is to inpsire women from all over the world, who are approaching 50 or 50 plus!!  to go for their dreams and have their baby/babies.


Having mine at age 57 was the greatest joy of my life!


If i was younger (i am 60 in October).....i would do it all over again and have another!


Follow your dreams ladies.  


Love,


Morganna. xx


----------



## betty21

Hi everyone I'm currently in Spain awaiting transfer - got here on Wednesday and 9 eggs survived the thaw (same donor from our 2 previous successful rounds) all 9 fertilised and today being day 2 we now have 5 left - my clinic are only happy to transfer 1 and even though I asked they didn't want to budge- so now we wait to see how all 5 get on overnight whether we transfer tomorrow or Monday! - I see Cyprus and Greece don't seem to mind how many they transfer yet Spain seem different


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Betty great going with 5 still in the run, hopefully you will get to have a day 5 transfer ! Sorry that the clinic won't budge on transferring 2, I went to a clinic in Czech and had two transferred both times, first time I ended up with twins and second time a single baby. I did have to sign a waiver the second time in regards to doing two as the dr thought only one as I ended up with a csection with the twins, but I was firm about two and they said fine as long as I knew the risks and signed the form  I am thinking about going to Slovakia in a yr or two and hoping they will transfer two again. Good luck for transfer day !
Millie not sure if you'll go back and check the other thread, but thank you for your pm, have sent an email to the clinic and am just waiting for a reply.
Morganna, lovely to read your update 
Hi to eoe


----------



## Baby powder

Hello Again.
I have been away for a long time.
Finally sucess BFP last weekend, trying hard to keep really positive thoughts. after 3 IVF miscarriages and BFN on the last try.
itching to tell everyone but not really feeling I can , so Ill tell you all instead.


----------



## artist_mum

hi Kimmy
congrats on your BFP.  
My advise: visualise, visualise, visualise!  With a few affirmations as well!!
See your baby developing beautifully inside you.
See him/her being born.
Wishing you every luck and every happiness.
Go girl  
xx

Hi Betty
well it only takes one!
And whatever day transfer you get, wishing you all positive results from that little embie.
On my last transfer, 5th time, we had a 3 day transfer as opposed to 5 days every other time.  And we are expecting!
So it's all in the stars (well that's my opinion!)
Best of luck
xx


----------



## betty21

Thank you artistmum and very interesting Stacey - well today was day of transfer, I had one day 5 top quality blast put in and 4 others frozen, we fly home tomorrow so now I'm currently laid on the hotel bed watching Spanish tv - clinic have just emailed to say the bloods they took this morning is showing a little low progesterone levels and I need one injection a day to boost it - have been told it's only a precaution and not to worry but has anyone else had this?


----------



## Stacey10

Betty great news on your transfer and some for the freezer !!  Injectable progesterone is better absorbed by the. Oey into the blood stream, so your levels will come up higher in a blood test, the other progesterone doesn't show up as well in the blood test as it gets absorbed in to the uterus, it's good that they follow up and check progesterone levels as some clinics don't. The Czech clinic I went to liked progesterone to be 30 and above.
Congratulations kimmy


----------



## betty21

Just an update - OTD is this wednesday and this morning i caved in and got a  BFP - Done 2 tests just to check, a FR and a nice 2nd line came up and done a CBD and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks - so so happy xx


----------



## mandalay

Congratulations!!!! Thrilled to bits for you! Doesn't it take you by surprise! I can quite understand why you did it twice to be sure. Now you have a very good reason to put your feet up and rest. Do the bare minimum. You are pregnant xxx😁


----------



## Coolish

Congratulations betty, lovely news!


----------



## artist_mum

Lovely news, congrats Betty!  

Beulah - you can just phone Fertility 4 U and get a quote there and then for each item.  We did it with them because it saved time and we needed the stuff quickly.  Can't remember the prices though.  Good luck!

xx


----------



## Stacey10

Betty fantastic news!!


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,

Haven't been on here for a while.  Have been having long deliberations on whether to go for donor embryo or not.  Finally decided I want to give it one last shot, as this is the one thing I haven't done.

Have been in contact with Team Miracle and they can offer fresh dd cycle using PGD for 7100 euro.

I have also tried to contact Bahceci, has anyone on here had a donor embryo cycle with them??  also what about Dogus.
I am leaning towards Team Miracle but it very pricey.

I'm hoping to do a transfer in possibly Mid June as will be in Europe then, just not sure if it will all come together and how much notice I need.  I started on the OCP to bring on a bleed, although I'm menopausal but my Dr here in Sydney likes to do this prior to starting meds etc.

Morganna, how are you? you are such a inspiration, you give me so much hope as I know you had your twins when you were approx 56yrs.
I'm 54 now, still worry whether I'm doing the right thing or not, especially as having Breast cancer 4.5yrs ago, but had the ok from the oncologist.
It was also such  bad luck last year when I had the remaining frosties transfered and got a BP but sadly didn't progress.
Anyone out there that can recommend any other clinic etc that do embryo donation would be appreciated.

still hanging on to the dream.
sending all you lovely over 50's baby dust.
Eliza123


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Eliza sorry to read of your health issues and your recent miscarriage, I've been looking at clinics also but there only seems to be north Cyprus once your over 52, plus most of them only offer fresh cycles, I found dogus do donated embryos but the majority of clinics only do the fresh with donor eggs/sperm which is too expensive for us. I've been looking as I want to go in 2019 and will be 52 and have tried a couple of clinics in Slovakia but haven't had any response and it's been over a week. I think TM are the most expensive out of the 3 you have mentioned. I got emails back from all 3 quite quickly so hopefully you will hear back from the other two soon.


----------



## Cayleen

Eliza ~ I agree that TM is pricey. I went there and still have 3 frosties, but probably will not use them as I am happy with my twins. I paid 1000 to freeze for 2 years and will be having to pay again soon. Dogus offers 3 years of freezing for 1000. 

TM does not like to schedule too far in advance, usually give you enough time to do your cycle plus about 2 weeks. I did DD with TM and only had to stay overnight and show up the next day for transfer, then flew out the same day. 

Most of us seem to go to TM, but there was someone who had posted on the part 2 who had very good results with Dogus. She had done PGD and still had several embies left for transfer.


----------



## morganna

ELIZA


Please keep going!


I did get pregnant with twins at age 56.


And gave birth to one baby girl at age 57.


Baby twin's heart stopped beating at 9 weeks.


BUT that is not unusual.


I am sooooooo happy.


Please PM me for my email address. Or ********.


KEEP GOING. NEVER GIVE UP,


xxxxxx


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,
Thank you for all your positive answers.

Stacey10 - Thanks for the info on clinics in North Cyprus.  I heard back from Dogus, and they do offer Donated Frozen Embryos, infact I had a long conversation with Andri at the clinic and asked all sorts of questions.  For the frozen cycle they use frozen eggs and then fertilize with Frozen sperm,  they must be quiet advanced as I think its only in the past few years clinics have been freezing eggs, which is interesting as I know its much harder to have a successful thaw with the eggs whereas sperm they have no problem.  Because of this I get a little nervous and wonder if I should just pay the bucks and go for TM, gosh its a hard one, but big difference in price and also there is no guarantee with fresh. what to do    Also Dogus said I have to have a Health check with there Dr's plus a ECG which cost 200euro when I get there. I mentioned that I had those tests here in OZ and have the paperwork, but Andri said that the Ministry of Health in Nth Cyprus require this prior to ET.  I wonder if only Dogus have this, did anyone have to have this at TM with the extra cost. Having said all that I'm still leaning towards Dogus. Have to make a decision pretty quick as leaving Oz in 2weeks for Europe.
In your reply you mention that you have been looking at clinics in Slovakia.  Slovakia doesn't have a age limit, but I do know that the individual clinic have there own age limit and its up to 52yrs.

Cayleen - I know we have been in contact over the years. Congrats on your twins.  I think you did DD?? Do TM do embryo adoption?

Morganna - Lovely to hear from you.  I will clear my inbox and send you a pm. I'm not sure where you are in UK but would love to try and catch up on my visit if poss.

Thanks again
Eliza123


----------



## mandalay

Hi Beulah!
Welcome to FF xxx
I cycled at TM and they were brilliant. I traveled alone and used their booking service. It's great to have a taxi waiting and the meet and greet inside the airport. Recommend it. Driver is very helpful and helps with the formalities at the border crossing. I have only stayed at Oscar's so I can't help about the other two you mentioned.
Fertility 2u is the quickest and easiest way to get the foreign prescription dealt with. TM will send it direct to them. You have to register with Fertility 2u as a client.
June isn't long, eh! Excited? Nervous? Keep posting about your journey xxx


----------



## mandalay

Forgot to mention... TM helped me and now I have a 12 month old baby boy. I'm over 50. Good luck!


----------



## Stacey10

Eliza the clinic I spoke to said they don't have an age limit which I thought was interesting as I had heard from a couple of ladies and a friend that went to the same clinic that their age limit was 52 as well 🤔 I was quoted €1500 for 2. I'm also only interested in a clinic that will transfer two as I'm coming from au as well and it's a long way to go for 1 and it not working. Dogus never mentioned that to me regarding the cardiology either so that's another thing to consider and adds to the overall cost. I'm not interested in a fresh cycle as I wouldn't want any left over and wouldn't want them destroyed either   so for me Slovikia looks like the best option atm


----------



## Vicbaby

Keep going Eliza .... I would like to second what Morganna said.! It's a hard journey I know . I cycled with TM using dd and am now happy to say I'm 16 weeks pregnant . I found them to be very good . Transferred 3 embies and 1 stuck . I had ecg there as nearly 52 - but no charge . I had fresh transfer ... not sure if this helped - but 2 failures last year at a different clinic . Was going to give up as also menopausal .
Luckily Dr prescribed meds in Sydney so that made it a bit easier . 
Keep on keeping on .... until you know it's the moment to stop!


----------



## miamiamo

Vicbaby - great news, congrats


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in for a quick hello - Great to see the BFP's and quite a few of you planning your cycles! How exciting! 

I am now 30w 5d, and have less than 2 weeks left before I go on AL followed by ML! I am booked in for a section at 38 weeks, so not too much longer! I will do a proper catch up once I am on leave.

Xx


----------



## Beulah

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's from TM, good to hear positive feedback, giving us hope as we embark on the same journey in a  few weeks...🙏🏼


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,

Still haven't finalised my clinic yet, but leaning towards Dogus, as TM very pricey.

SryGrl  - Congrats on your fabulous news, I think we had contact last year when we were both looking at Slovakia to transport our frosties.  I noted from your signature that you did a few cycles last year at Dogus.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Did you do Frozen embryo transfer?? just wondering have you had any experience using frozen embryo donation at Dogus? What has been your overall experience there??  I am looking at going mid-June. Just tossing up between frozen DE or fresh.  Where did you fly to and stay??
congrats again    

Beulah - I think we may be in Cyrpus at the same time, do you have your dates yet, love to catch up.

Eliza123


----------



## eliza123

Vicbaby - Thank you for your positive encouragement, and Congratulations on your news.  You mention you are also in Sydney, can I ask, did you use TM protocol or a IVF specialist here in Syd?

Also, where did you fly to and stay, any info would be greatly appreciated, also what about your meds etc did you get a prescription locally.
look forward to hearing from you.
Eliza123


----------



## Vicbaby

Hi everyone - thanks for your good wishes ! 
Eliza I flew from Sydney to  Larnaca with Qatar . I stayed at Bellapais village - booked through TM . It was ok - lots of package German tourists on cheap Winter breaks in Feb ! But it was ok - no availability at Olive Grove & I got 200 euro off bill as booked through TM +free transfers to clinic. Now Summer probably more regular tourists . Pool will be open and full of life .It's a bit out of Kyrenia ..(10 mins ) but free shuttle bus or cheap taxis . I followed TM protocol - lucky my GP was happy to prescribe their meds . After transfer I bought meds from TM for first 12 weeks . Probably cost more than at pharmacist there, but I wanted to be hassle free and left after a couple of days . Lucky I could fit it all in my bag ! Hope this helps a bit . It was easy . Dr F was busy as expected but nurses very nice and caring at hospital


----------



## Beulah

@ Artist_mum,

Thanks for the useful info, have ordered and received the medication and slowly putting all plans into place.

Beulah


----------



## Beulah

Mandalay,

Nice to see a response from you, many thanks for the tips, have finally sorted out the meds, still in the process of sorting hotel and flights, if you don't mind me asking, did you fly into Lanarca? Still not sure whether to fly to Ercan  or Lanarca, and pondering whether to wait for AF before booking flights ? but the prices keep going up.....
Yes June is around the corner, ah well just need to get things in place...


----------



## Beulah

Mandalay,
Forgot to mention a big congrats on the birth of your boy.....send my love......


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,

In a mild panic trying to get eveything organised before I leave OZ next week.  Still a bit concerned as trying to finalise every thing with Andri at Dogus, but communication is slow and not as much info as I would have liked.  Also, still haven't sent my info on donor requirements, still all a bit scary but exciting at the same time.

Vicbaby-  Thank you for the information re: hotels etc.  Can I ask you what your protocol was??

Beulah - Like you I still haven't book flights yet, come off the BCP in next day or so will be waiting for the bleed. I think we will be over there at the same time. Would love to catch up. 

Eliza123


----------



## mandalay

Hi Beulah
I flew into Larnaca because I wanted a cheaper direct flight. I have no experience of Ercan but it's closer to the clinic. My advice is just to take a direct flight if you can. You don't want to be carrying bags! Minimise all that. It's so important to take it easy. Don't overpack. I took way too much. All I did was lounge round my room in t-shirt and pants!  Mustn't get hot after the transfer. Bad for your chances of success. Have to stay cool. Pop out early morning and late. It's a shame to say that when you are in a holiday resort but you are going to get pregnant. Plenty of other holidays for sunbathing etc. Keep cool. Take films on your iPad (invaluable, take one!). Far from the madding crowd was my lucky film! Lie down. Bottom up!!! Think embie-imbedding thoughts! Good luck to you both. xxx


----------



## Beulah

Thanks Mandalay..... was considering Lanarca too. Will upload films as I sure would be needing them.


----------



## Beulah

Eliza123,
Yes will be nice to catch up, am with TM though, if you don't mind me asking what hotel will you be staying at?


----------



## eliza123

Kimmy66 - congratulations on your BFP.  How are you?? 

Beaulah - not sure where I'm staying right now, how about you?? won't book flights until I have A/F.  

Eliza123


----------



## Vicbaby

Hi Eliza my protocol was 4 x progynova & 3 vaginal , antibiotics , Progestan x 3 and steroids .. prednisone
5 days before transfer and then for 12 days . After transfer clexane , 6 progynova & 3 vaginal , progestan x 3 and proluton depot 500mg every 4 days for 20 days . Hope all goes well for you !


----------



## morganna

Hello all.


Sorry i have not been on FF for quite a while.


But i just want to say to you all............good luck and please please keep going until you have your baby.


I know i keep harping on, that it took me until i  was 57 to have my baby, but i just want anyone new, to know that it CAN happen.


And when it does..............its the BEST feeling on earth.


Love to you all.


Morganna xxx


----------



## deblovescats

I echo what you say Morganna. It can and does happen. I was 47 when I had DS and 49 when I had DD. Just turned 50 in March and I felt so much better about getting to 50 because I am now a mum and never thought it would happen. 50 can be the turning point for all you ladies wanting a baby ... it will be something for you all to celebrate


----------



## LellyLupin

Congratulations Kimmy     xx


----------



## pucca

I am just a day over fifty . I am in my two week wait. I am petrified. I have a beautiful 21 month old attempting to sleep on my head right now. By wen l should know for sure pregnant or nit.
  I pray for bfp but could l be so lucky again?


----------



## pucca

Reading your posts is v encouraging. I shall visualise and pray for bfp on wen


----------



## betty21

Good luck pucca - will you be testing early? I'm currently 6+4 weeks and just had my first scan and a lovely heartbeat could be seen, I have a 3 and 1 year old.


----------



## deblovescats

Good on you betty - I'm hoping to go for no 3 later this year!


----------



## Happylife

Hi I have been following this thread for some time already and really inspired by you ladies!!!! I just wonder for those of you who are currently trying or would like to try for the third baby, do you work? And how do you manage the time between work and the child care? I have been thinking and really wanting to try for the third, but I am exhausted and struggle already with only 2.


----------



## deblovescats

Happy - I feel like you at times. I have 2 and am shattered as one is 3 next month and the baby is 7 months. I'm a single mum as well, so no partner to help out. I do have good friends and my mother is willing to help but is elderly so not able to be as hands on as she'd like. My son goes to nursery 3 days a week and from September he'll get 30 hours funded childcare as all 3 and 4 year olds do from the term after they're 3. I used to work full time, but went to 3 days after my son was born. I considered increasing my hours again, but found I was not much worse off when tax credits were taken into account. I have stayed on 3 days when pregnant again. When I go back to work after maternity leave, I'm going to carry on with 3 days. I genuinely could not do full time at the moment with children so young. My son will also start school next September (he'll be a young one as he's a summer birthday) so he will be at school 5 days by the time the baby would be born (if I go ahead and I'm lucky). So far, childcare has been ok with my being on maternity leave, but I know it will be harder when I go back to work.
I had always wanted 3 children. My dilemma (I know I'm so lucky to have this one, and thank my lucky stars) is that I have 2 blastocysts in storage and can't let them perish or donate them to science. I keep thinking that my baby daughter was a frozen embryo and if I hadn't gone ahead, I wouldn't have had her or given her a chance. I could donate to someone wanting donor embryos, but I would then have to face the fact that potentially genetic siblings of my two could be out there. If I have one implanted, what will I do with the other as it would be probably impossible to have one, if it implanted, and then go for a 4th cycle. However, if it works and I have 2 put back, I could have twins although I know statistically this is not likely. I don't think the odds of getting 4 children from the same batch of embyros will be high. If I went ahead and it didn't work, I'd know I'd given them a chance. Sorry for the ramble.
I don't want to upset anyone who is trying for their first by discussing this. I do really appreciate my luck.


----------



## Happylife

Deb, Almost everyone that I know who has 3 or more is a stay at home mom. It is simply just too much for a mom of 3 to work even part time especially when the kids are all young. I work too, full time, I do have husband but he is not very helpful so cannot count on him. It is a whole different long story....I have 3 day5 embryos left in freezer since my younger one was born in 2013. I always wanted to try again but I had a pregnancy complication when I was 30 weeks with my younger one, I was put on bed rest in hospital for 6 weeks and had a c section at 36 weeks, I was a bit  terrified thinking if anything would ever happen to me if I try again what are my 2 daughters going to do? On top of that, I was excausted caring for them while working full time so I never tried. As time went by, the kids got older, and I got older too, the thoughts of trying again, and the wanting, slowly deminished little by little. Now, I still, from time to time, especially when someone around me got pregnant, think about my 3 embryos in the freezer, felt bad that I did not give them a chance of life, felt my life is somewhat missing something, but honestly don't think I will have the courage to try again. I have thought of donating them to someone else then I had the same feeling that you have right now so I cannot do it. There are other forums out there that women undergo IVF who had left over embryos all have the same questions like us. What are we going to do with those embryos?


----------



## teddy7

I am exhausted and struggle with two as well - mine are five and one on Friday.  I have two frozen embryos in storage and not sure what to do with them but whatever happens I won't be going back - I am worried it would cripple me emotionally, financially and emotionally.  If things were different I would like to go for a third but I think I would be pushing my luck in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Kim01

I hope you ladies don't mind me joining this thread.  i will turn 50 in the next few weeks.  I was trying for no.2  in April & May this year but it didn't work.  My clinic in Greece doesn't treat over 50.  Now looking to cycle in cyprus:  Dogus, TM or British Cyprus (aka Bahceci)?  Please help!


----------



## Vicbaby

I know this is really tough ! Hope you are ok! 
I had 2 failed cycles in Greece last year and moved to TM as I'm now over 50 . Currently 18 weeks pregnant ... it can work don't give up . See what Dr F recommends for you


----------



## Kim01

Thanks Vic baby
Congrats on your pregnancy. 
I will check.


----------



## LellyLupin

Congratulations Betty    Time to relax and be spoilt while you grow this baby


----------



## Blue dolphin

Hello to everyone on this thread. 
Really great to hear about your experiences. 

Similarly to Kim my Greek clinic kept pushing for DE and won't treat me anymore due to age. 
Are you all at TM? Have some of you gone for OE?

I just had a naturally period after it went awol for a while. Baseline scan showed 5 follicles on either ovary. I am now on Day 8. Looking quickly for a clinic to take me on...

All the best to you all. x


----------



## Dreambaby

Hello Everyone!

It has been an age since I have been here.

After many delays I am again, officially on this crazy IVF ride again....as of today!

It's happpened more suddenly than we imagined: we thought our appointment with our old specialist would be really to ask him if he would consider treating us. I am 52. Cut off ages start to come into effect (in most instances) at 53, at my clinic here in Australia.

Anyway, he skipped all that and launched into all the changes & advances since our last failure.

We have 2 x 5 day blasties remaining from our one donor egg cycle of some years back.

A lot has happened since we last tried. We never meant to give up, just circumstances  were never 'right' (when are they ever in IVF?) and well, we were exhausted from years of cycling and pretty devastated from 2 x losses.

So, we walked out of our appointment today in a cycle. Transfer should be around 2.5 weeks away. Oh my goodness! If that cycle fails, we will do another immediately after, so to beat my birthday. Then we will have exhausted all options and resources.

I am so grateful to have a community of women here who understand this particular special set of circumstances faced by the over 50 ivfer. I look forward to getting re/acquainted with you all.

DB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Dreambaby welcome back to the madhouse!    Hopefully both of us will finally get a dream baby to hold xx


----------



## mandalay

Good luck to you both! Summer time is lovely time to get pregnant for an Easter baby!! Think positive xxx
Keep posting during your cycles.


----------



## Stacey10

Good luck dreambaby, I'm also from Australia but I'm doing the o/s egg donation route, went to Czech and now because of age am looking at Slovikia as they do donated embryos, was looking at Cyprus but most of the clinics there don not do donated embryos and you need to do a full fresh cycle with them. Good luck transferring your remaining embryo's !!


----------



## Dreambaby

Thanks Stacey10!

Wow...that is a really big deal doing the OS cycle from Oz. I know three ladies who did it & had success. They were in their 40s and all went to Greece. I admired their courage immensely! I have to read back (my phone does not like FF!) and find out where you are up to.

By comparison, I am fortunate and very lazy: We were lucky enough to have an anonymous egg donor matched to us by our Oz clinic in 2010. We did our one and only DE cycle then. 3 x FETs led to 2 x chem pgs. That was after years of cycling with my eggs. It has taken since 2011 to go back....partly due to health reasons and partly because of trauma over the whole thing generally! We have 2 x 5 day blasties remaining from that cycle.

We went and saw our specialist a second time, so shocked were we from our visit the other week when we were put straight into a cycle. We didn't ask various questions then, but have done some testing - including having to do our basic BT screens all over again! So we went back and asked more questions. Things are clearer now...phew!

It's a big rush to get my lining etc ready for FET. Time is always a factor in IVF, but this FET is racing against the clock - got to get an ET (maybe 2) before my 53rd birthday.

Good news was I had my first US since 2011 and there was no sign of my fibroids re-appearing. Yay!

I have started Progynova tonight. I am on my way!

Gee....I can't but notice this thread went quiet as soon as I posted. Was it something I said?

DB x


----------



## morganna

DB.
I want to wish you all the luck in the world.                            


My little Angel (whom I waited for until i was 57) is now 2 and a half, and the love and absolute joy of my life.  I have never been so happy!!


Go for your Dream!!!!!!


Love,


Morganna xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Ladies

Can I just ask a question.  When any of you were offered DE how long did the clinic give you to decide if you wanted to accept that particular donor?

Thanks

Lesley


----------



## Stacey10

Dreambabay nothing you said or posted this thread is quiet and goes in fits and bursts with the posts,  have you had blood tests to click for clotting issues and mthfr gene mutations etc, they're reasonably common and I think should be tested for especially as you have had 2'chemicals, just to rule out any underlying issues, hopefully you've had your TSH tested with your most recent bloods as well 
Ll sorry I can help as I was never given the option to accept or decline a donor, just told that one had been found for my match etc /)


----------



## HopeShines78

Hello  everyone

Some amazing and inspirational stories on this site
I had failed IVF with my expartner and now am facing this alone with Double Donor
I am 52 and single - have others done this at this age with no family support?

Any frank thoughts appreciated!

Hope x


----------



## morganna

From 54 to age 57
i had 3 attempts at ivf with donor sperm and donor eggs


i went to cyprus 3 times on my own.


Hubby and i were unable to have any bio kids.  Then he passed away.


SO i went for my dream and i did it all alone.  I even gave birth all alone.  No family.


Which was my choice.


I had a wonderful pregnancy.


My extended family were supportive of me once they found out i was going to have a baby.  But i kept it quiet until i was four and a half months pregnant.


Dont let anything stop you going for your dream.  Your baby.


I am a very happy woman now.  Happier than i have been my entire life.  All because i have a gift from above and i treasure her every day.  SHe is now 2 and a half.


Morganna xx


----------



## HopeShines78

Thanks Morganna that is a very inspiring story of your courage in following your dream!

And going through the IVF and the birth by yourself is astonishing.

What a wonderful mother you must be to your wee girl. She is so lucky to have been so wanted!

How do you find energy levels and do you have any help with looking after her.

My family I know would likely disown me....

xx


----------



## deblovescats

Hopeshines - I say go for it. It is daunting doing it alone, but it is doable. I echo Morganna - I am happier than I ever was. I am single so went for double donation. I gave birth to my son at the age of 47 and then had FET. I had my daughter at the age of 49. I am a single mum to two little ones. My daughter was a frozen embryo from the same batch. I had treatment in the UK. I cope well with a baby and a little boy who is 3 on Tuesday. They are the centre of my universe. I can't imagine life without them. It is hard but I love it. They are so special and so wanted. My friends and family have all been on board but I don't get practical day to day help. When I had my daughter, my friends helped out with dropping my son off at nursery, but I manage all their care by myself. My mother would help out but she is 88! I love spending time with my children, I can't believe how blessed I am to have them. I wish I could have had them when I was younger but there is no point if regretting this. It bothers me at times that I am the age I am, but I am trying to be the best mum I can to them. I have come to the conclusion that I don't care any more what other people think. I am happy with my decision.
Good luck


----------



## deblovescats

By the way, I loved my pregnancies and everything was fine. I am tired at times, but I think all mums to little ones are. Sleep deprivation is sleep deprivation!


----------



## LellyLupin

Debs is a fabulous Mum I have seen it first hand,  and she copes exceptionally well with two beautiful, happy, relaxed little angels.  Go for it Hopeshines xx


----------



## HopeShines78

Thanks again Morganna

And thanks Deb for your lovely post - very inspirational - and gives me hope.

I will regret not doing if I don't as I regret not doing sooner but just am so worried about the family rejection. My brother in law always teases me about being 'old' but I don't look or act my age one bit! No one ever things I am 52. I am in good shape and all that. 

But ultimately the key blocker is having no support and then if my sisters refuse to get involved I know I will be totally alone.

I really appreciate your support everyone 

Lesley: are you heading for DEIVF too - from you signature seems like you are - mind me asking what clinic? x

Thanks lovely ladies

Hope x


----------



## Lily0750

Hopeshines,

Forgive me for asking, but why would your sisters refuse to get involved?

I have no family in the UK. I am planning to hire a doula or a nanny if I ever manage to get to full term pregnancy. This is if I have any money left after immune treatments.
On FF someone recommended charities helping single mums so I may need to search for the charity again if I end up with no money.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hope I am at CARE Sheffield.  Where are you in the UK?  I also don't think I will get any help, I am pretty sure DP wont be a hands on parent, my parents are too old to help, I have a feeling DPs parents will go mad as the last time I did IVF his Mother did not speak to me for 3 months.  My sister and brother won't help so I think it will be all down to me.  People cope.  Why do you think your family would reject you?  Is it the being 50 issue?  I am pretty sure I will get comments about being selfish etc  People should mind their own business, if they don't like it they don't have to be around it.


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Hopeshines 
I totally did things on my own too.  My family want nothing to do with my children or me.  I'm not 50 until next year so it's not an age thing: my family are odd and we have been estranged for years.  Go after your dream.  It's hard on your own but you will find ways to manage. 
TCCx


----------



## HopeShines78

Hello ladies

Thanks for thoughtful replies!

Tincancat - that is so true sometimes it is just odd families I guess - mine are not odd and we are not estranged and the thought of losing my sisters support and love is hard BUT then I guess if that is what they choose I would have to do that.

Which brings me to the question by Lily - and you can ask anything so no problem at all! So why do I think they would reject me - they would think I was selfish due to age and being single. I just feel it in my bones. I would definitely need a doula or nanny but then would need to work to afford as suspect very expensive!

Debs am at CARE London - interesting experiences  - 

one thing I keep thinking about is that in 10 years time 50 will likely be the new norm for late births - number of births in over 50s increasing all the time - so that reassures me somewhat.

xx


----------



## nevertoolate

hope you go for your dream. question for debs, how do you deal with bedtime for your two on your own. i find one a challenge.....


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks for your lovely words Lesley. I do so keep everything crossed that you get a little one - you'll be a lovely mum!
Hope - go for it girl. I can understand your hesitation, it's hard when you think you're alone, but they may surprise you. I have a sister but it's a long story - she basically is very jealous of me having my babies and she hasn't any. She loves my children and buys them things, but on the practical level, nothing! So it is just me really, but I manage pretty well. It's amazing how you adapt.
Tincat- think you're amazing.
I would like more support sometimes, but when I get cuddles and my little boy says 'mummy' it makes all the struggle worthwhile. 
By the way, I should have had an evening off on Wednesday going to an Alfie Boe/Michael Ball concert with sis, and friends, and had the offer of a baby sitter, but my daughter is going through a very clingy phase when only mummy will do, so didn't go! I'd rather have a happy baby!


----------



## morganna

Hopeshines,


I did not tell my family ( i have a large extended family, 5 sisters, one brother, loads of neices and nephews and also great neices and nephews).


I was widowed for 3 years, when i started my ivf journey.


I only told 2 trusted friends.


I thought my family would be too judgemental.


And during ivf, you do not need that!!! you need all the positive vibes that you can get.


SO basically i did it alone. My freinds were around to meet for lunch ON an OCCASION.  But mostly i was alone.


I told my family only when i was 4 and a half months pregnant ( when i was beginning to really show).  I had to tell them then.


They were in shock!!


and they were pleased.  


Well..................at least they acted pleased  .


When my daughter was born (i gave birth alone and no family around).  ..................My house became full of gifts.  They came pouring in.


You ask about energy levels?  ? while i was pregnant, i had a great pregnancy, and energy levels were ok up to the 7th month. Then it was very uncomfortable.  I had an emergency c section and was up and about in 3 days.


The first 4 months my adrenaline was HIGH and you go into AUTOMATIC pilot, because baby is feeding around the clock every 2 hours.  


I got up, showered, put make up on.  Went out every day with my baby.  During the winter months!


But at 4 months i hit a wall.  I needed some SLEEP!! and i got a nanny in for a couple of hours each day.


Eventually...............i hired a live in Au pair.  And she is the best thing since my baby that has ever happened to me.  She has been with us 2 years now, and has taken my last name and we ADORE her and she  adores us.  She is intelligent, kind, thoughtful, funny and my little baby girl Pippa loves her to bits.  She is FAMILY now. We are SO blessed to have her in our lives.


SO you see.........................everything is possible.  You dont need your family to give you permission.


Its nice to have their support.  BUT............at the end of the day, if you have their support or you dont............you really end up doing it on your own anyway!!  and you can find/hire your own help and support just like i did.


I also have a cleaner.  HAHA.  She calls me MUM!! she has also bonded with us!!  and we have with her.


You can make a life with lovely people around you.  I did!!


Dont let anything or anyone stop you from having your baby.


I have NEVER been so happy since i had my little girl. NEVER. 


Love,


Morganna.


----------



## Tincancat

Morganna is right support comes from all sorts of people not necessarily your family members. 
All you 50 plus ladies are amazing Deb 
TCCx


----------



## Pernille

Hello All,

This group is great! May I join you? I’m new to FF and I will be 50 in two months. 

I had a natural, unexpected BFP this year that ended in m/c. I am now trying to find out the most info I can about my options and clinics that might potentially accept me, since I have reached the cut off age for most fertility clinics.  

I would be extremely grateful for any information/advice/help you can give me!

Also, I have one more question (I know it will sound a bit naive, considering my age, but as I said I am trying to evaluate everything, even if only to erase them as options from my list). So, the question is: Does anyone tried natural cycle IVF with either own or DE and if you have, what was the outcome?

Thank you very much for your time!

Wishing you all the best!
Pernille


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow Pernille a natural pregnancy at 49 I hear that is very rare,  I am going for DE IVF but not natural.  I was told at 44 that my eggs were too old.  I am at CARE in Sheffield and I have just turned 50. x


----------



## Pernille

Lesleylupin thank you so much for your reply!

Yes, a pregnancy at this age is very rare. I couldn’t believe it was happening to me, as it was the first and only time I got pregnant. Unfortunately, I miscarried. Now I am trying to overcome the feelings of loss and to find out if there is anything I can do to have a baby. I think maybe with DE I might have a better chance, but I’m new to all these, so that’s why it is very important for me that I found this great, supportive group. 

CARE in Sheffield looks really very nice! Do you think they will accept to discuss with me even though I’m 50?


----------



## Pernille

Apologies, a correction: I meant to write natural pregnancies are rare at this age, not pregnancies in general.


----------



## LellyLupin

Pernille I would say go for DE now, I am pretty sure that's what the clinic will advise.  CARE in Sheffield would treat you, they are treating me and I have just turned 50.  I have been on this rollercoaster for 8 years now and its the first time I have gone for DE, a lot of the girls I started my journey with now have DE babies, in fact I think I am pretty much the last one.  Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Pernille

Lesleylupin, 

Eight years is a long journey! You have my respect. I feel a bit embarrassed for bothering you with my m/c! I wish you everything to go perfect this time and to have great success, from the bottom of my heart! I’m looking forward to hearing your news!

Your advice about De feels right to me. I think as we get older, we all have less young eggs. 

I have a lot more to learn and to understand about DE, protocols, clinics, legal systems in different countries etc. but I’m taking the “intensive course”. 

I have some good reasons to prefer protocols that are not too “heavy” with hormones, so I have to evaluate these too.

I already know that I cannot have IVF in Denmark and Belgium (I currently live here) and I wrote before some days to a Greek clinic, but I don’t really expect an answer, their cut off age is very close. I will contact your clinic too. Also I read here that some ladies went to Cyprus (?) Let’s see 😊

I will let you know when I have news. Please do the same 

Thanks again! A lot! 

(P.S. English is not my first language, so if I ever write something that seems “strange”, I’m apologizing in advance)


----------



## Cayleen

Pernille ~ By natural cycle, do you mean not taking estrogen for your transfer cycle? I was pre-meno having cycles every 2 months. For my first cycle in Greece, they did put me on estrogen. At first, they had me wait to see if I had a natural period, but that did not happen in time, so just started taking BCP's prior to my transfer cycle.

I did DE and my twins are very healthy. During my pregnancy, I never worried about them, I was the one having problems. On their test for Down's syndrome which they do early in pregnancy, their risk was very low (1 in 200,000). I know someone who is in her early 30's, and her results showed risk was 1 in 6000. 

They did have me take a shot to prevent ovulation. Ovulation will disrupt your transfer cycle. TM did not require this and my second cycle, but was successful with them. 

I notice a lot of comments about failed cycles in Greece. I finally went to TM once I turned 50. Mostly, because if I had any frosties I could use them at any time in the future and also because they transfer up to 4 embies. Dr F did put me on high dose estrogen after my transfer, even with my lining of 10.5mm. She stated that my lining need to continue to thicken to support the pregnancy.

You can choose whatever clinic you like, but still do your own protocol. I cycled in first in Greece and got a good lining of 12mm, but had a problem with the embryos. For the next cycle at TM, I did their suggested protocol, but lining did not respond. For my third successful cycle, at TM, I repeated the Greek plan and now have twins.


----------



## Pernille

Cayleen,

Wow twins! That’s great! Congratulations! It makes me feel a lot more positive (much needed) 😊
Thank you very much for sharing! 

Yes, I don’t want to take high doses of estrogen. Before some years I had a big breast tumor removed (not cancer) but because I also have a “heavy” family history, my doctor advised me not to take any hormones at all, not even contraceptive pills. This is the reason that I didn’t have IVF before.

I believe that now it is safe for me, as many years have passed, but still I would like to minimize the estrogen intake, as I cannot be sure how many times I would have to try to have (hopefully) a BFP. 

I understand though that natural IVF with DE is at least… counterproductive. Having 1-2 DE implanted during my natural cycle… how many chances does that give? And I can’t find any statistics too… 
But still I don’t know much about IVF protocols (I’m reading like crazy 😊) to find the best way for me. Unfortunately, my doctor died before some months and I don’t have someone to trust for advice.

I don’t have any obvious menopausal signs (other than that I am two months before 50 :/). I have normal hormone levels, regular periods, decent AMH levels.

What you wrote me about choosing a clinic and still have my own protocol is very relieving!

If you have any advice, it is more than welcome 😊

I hope you’re having a great summer with your twins 😊


----------



## Pernille

Cayleen, sorry to bother you again, but I’m not sure I understood well and it’s important for me. Did you write that you didn’t have to take estrogen at TM?


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Pernille 
I believe, at your age,  you will need to take oestrogen to ensure successful implantion and in early pregnancy.  If you become pregnant your levels of hormones will naturally climb higher later in pregnancy than doses you would take orally or via a patch  so I'd not worry about taking additional hormones at the start to help ensure a successful pregnancy. 
TCCx


----------



## LellyLupin

Gosh Pernille don't apologise about the M/C that must have been traumatic  , I myself have never been pregnant, I always hoped by some miracle that I would fall naturally but it didn't happen.  When I did my last cycle I got a lot of fertilised eggs, 18 I think but they developed so slowly and just petered out.  I had 3 put back,  two 3 day and one 5 day but it was not to be.  I am not sure how many CARE will allow you to put in but I have a feeling its only the one when you get over 50 years old.  Are you wanting to try for twins?  

Correct me if I am wrong here girls but if you are going for DE they have to time your cycle with the donors so drugs/hormones would be involved wouldn't they?    Would Pernille have to go for frozen eggs to have them put back in on her natural cycle?


----------



## Blue dolphin

Pernille congratulations on your twins.   

Cayleen - just wondered what meds did they give you to prevent ovulation?

Tincat do you know what dosage of oestrogen they recommend per day for successful implantation?


Blue x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Blue Dolphin 
I had an Evorel patch I changed every 3 days plus 2 x oestradiol valerate 2mg tablets 3 times a day.  At my lining scan which I had done around day 9 Dr F added in 2 more oestradiol tablets inserted vaginally. 

I'd had a scratch the cycle before and Professor  B noted my lining was thin on what was a natural cycle so me advised me to let the clinic know.  Basically I'd had a heads up my body wasn't going to produce enough on its own so  I was already started on a high dose and still it wasn't enough.  However having said that I did use the gonapaptyl injection not long after my scratch which would have shut down my own cycle hormones for a while. I continued the oestrogen plus progesterone with clexane,  prednisolone and intralipids until 12 weeks then weaned down everything except the progesterone and clexane.  Progesterone was stopped around 16 weeks, when aspirin was started  and clexane continued  until day before c-section.  My risk factors where high for pre-eclampsia and late loss again so this is why I was on clexane and aspirin so long.  I did not get pre-eclampsia but my one twin got severe IUGR and the best treatment is prevention using clexane and aspirin which I was already on! 

Please ladies don't see medication needed  at the start as your enemy.  You will need support to help get pregnancy off to a good start.  Your body will take over and produce huge amounts of hormones after the first trimester but you have to accept we are overriding nature to get to 12 weeks in the first place so see medications as supportive initially. 
TCCx


----------



## Pernille

Hi Tincancat,

You are right in both that I would need estrogen and that the body produces high amounts of hormones during pregnancy. 

I generally believe that all the medications prescribed during IVF are safe and thousands of women are using them without experiencing any major side effect. 

That being said, as with all medicines, even with the most common ones, there are occasionally some exceptions (for example, I know people that their stomach cannot tolerate high doses of multivitamins taken all at once and they split them in doses).  In my case, I am concerned with my body’s reaction to sudden, high, external doses and I am trying to find the minimum therapeutic dose. And you are right, I can’t avoid them. 

Thanks a lot for the calming effect of your answer and for putting things in the right perspective! x

Lesleylupin,

I know well the feeling of trying and hoping month after month, year after year… 
But today I will not think about all that, and I would like to focus on your imminent success 😊 Have you started the procedure yet? How are you feeling? 

By the way, the clinic in Northern Greece I wrote you about, has answered! Of course, they cannot treat me (only for the two months until I become 50) but they were very kind and they sent me my evaluation based on all the data I have send them (egg and sperm). So, according to them, I have 68 percent/per try if I go DE and only 5 percent with my own (due to age). 

I researched CARE and they are offering natural IVF, so I think what I should do now is to ask for an appointment and go for a visit. It’s so easy from here to travel to UK. I believe it’s better to speak to them in person. 
(I will also write to Cyprus clinic to ask. I haven’t decided which clinic yet).  

Even though twins are wonderful, I would be thrilled if one egg stays! I was thinking of two egg transfer just to have more chances because the success rates of natural IVF are lower. But if CARE allows only one, it’s ok, I will go for one.

Sending you my most positive, happy and good thoughts! Everything is going to be as you wish this time  

Blue dolphin

Thanks, but I believe the congratulations are for Cayleen 😊

I will keep them though, for future use 😉


----------



## Tincancat

Yes Pernille medication can have side effect worse in some than others.  Oestrogen in high doses causes nausea which is why Dr F recommended vaginally using the tablets, at high doses, and the use of patches too helps to even the dose out rather than the peaks and troughs which occur with tablet form of oestrogen.  I couldn't tolerate progesterone vaginally or rectal and wasn't absorbing the dose so had to have injectable progesterone.  You know your body best so you need to have a think what's the best way of taking hormones for you. 
TCCx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Pernille I haven't started yet just waiting, I have been matched but as I am doing a shared cycle I have to wait for the other recipient to be found.  I am feeling very nervous if I am honest, I suffer from really debilitating migraines so I too am worried about all the hormones playing havoc.  I am nervous too about coping with a baby at 50 but I think I will do fine I have waited so long.  I am more bothered about health implications.  I may see you at CARE if you come here, that would be great.  I have met one other person in person from this site and met her lovely children, its so nice to see the fruits of all our labours in the flesh.  I am a little clueless about the DE process but I am having this one last go so I hope it works, I know using my own eggs would be a waste of time.  I was told a 1% with OE.  Is this your first go at IVF, are you nervous and excited?  I hope we both get our wish, I am at the stage now where I just want my life to go back to normal after so many years of hope.  If I don't fall this time but I have frozen embies I will try again,  but if it doesn't work and I get no frozen it will be over for me.    I am, also hoping that my body behaves itself when I read about all the hormones the other girls have had to take, they certainly have put up with a lot to get their dreams.


----------



## Blue dolphin

My appologies Pernille  

Congratulations indeed for Cayleen. Gives us all hope. 

Tincat - many thanks for info re protocol. 
Can I ask was the protocol for OE or DE? 

x


----------



## Pernille

Lesleylupin

Waiting is the worst period! I’m terrible in waiting!

It’s normal to feel nervous and a bit worried during this period and I know that telling you to relax will be useless (even though it will help you with the migraines a lot! Trust me on that, I have them all my life) … but from the little I know, I really believe that everything will go fine for you! 

As for me, it’s my first IVF. I don’t feel nervous or exited yet, as I haven’t scheduled any procedure. I am still a little bit depressed from the m/c, but I’m trying to focus on the possibility of having a second chance 😊 


I have thought a lot these days and I believe that apart from protocols, medicines etc., the most important is to have a doctor/clinic that you can trust. This is not always easy, but if we do, we can feel secure that everything will go well and in the unlikely case that something occurs, we will deal with it immediately and successfully. No good doctor would put your health in risk, on the contrary, he will do everything to protect you (and his/her good name at the same time). Your clinic seems to me trustworthy 😊


I have finally finished reading all the posts of this topic from part 1 to part 3! Yes, the girls have put up with a lot to get their dreams and I admire them for that. I think that most ladies that got pregnant (please correct me if I’m wrong) had either good or manageable pregnancies, nothing that can overshadow the joy of holding their baby (ies) 😊


Meeting you at CARE sounds great! I would love to meet and talk to you in person 😊
I will tell you when I schedule my appointment and please tell me when you have news!

  Looking forward to our meeting!


----------



## Tincancat

DE Blue Dolphin 
TCCx 
Ps my little Titch adores dolphins he searches out the plastic one at nursery to carry around with him and there is trouble if anyone else wants it.


----------



## Blue dolphin

Tincat -don't blame him  
- sounds really cute.


----------



## clorinda

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone had experienced a bit of what I am going through.  I am due to go to Dogus next week and for fresh double donation and I am having loads
of doubts which is very unsettling.  It has taken me a long time to get here - since last November when I decided to try again.  I had three attempts in the London Women's clinic in 2013/14 when I was 51, all BFNs.  Since November I have been seeing a counsellor and frankly I have really struggled with trying again.  I think this must be because
I am scared of it not working and also I was really trying to move on before and it feels like an about turn!  I am also quite freaked out about my age.  I am now in my mid-fifties.  Suddenly 50/51 seems young.  I keep thinking can I?  Should I?  I have read other people's posts on here and am really happy for other women getting pregnant.  I am really encouraged by Morganna's story - it sounds lovely.  But I am still really sruggling with all this and I am due to go in next week. 

Another thing is that I don't have any children and so I am struggling to imagine it.  I do that only occassionally, and then I push it down because I am scared of it not working.  When I tried before it was also a long journey, but I didn't feel like this - waking in the early morning, getting anxious.  Anyone had any similar doubts and worries?  I know it all sounds a bit negative, because people on here are trying so hard to get pregnant, so I almost don't want to bring it up.

Also, my partner, was really not keen this time.  He feels we tried, and we should move on.  So that doesn't help, but that is only one part of it. 

xx


----------



## Pernille

Hi Clorinda,

I’m not the right person to answer to your post and I’m sure someone with greater experience will answer to you soon.

I would just like to wish you good luck for next week 😊

I think we all have our second thoughts, our doubts and our fears.  if you are thinking of it since last November and you have arranged it with Dogus, it doesn’t seem like you are ready to move on. Try this week not to focus so much on the bfn’s of the past, but instead on a future bfp 😊

Write me how it went

Best wishes!
Pernille


----------



## clorinda

Hi Pernille
Thank you for your reply.  I am going ahead next week - I'm flying out to Larnaca tomorrow.  I felt better once I had said something and have got on board
with it again.  It's true what you say - we all have our doubts and fears.
Thank you for your good wishes
xx


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone:

I am on Day 24 (I didn't know that until the u/s tech mentioned it) trying to get ready for a FET. 

I have just had my 3rd weekly u/s to check my stubborn lining. It had not improved much on last week. Last time, it was found to have fluid within it. Our specialist was fine about the fluid & upped the medication a bit - but it has done nothing!

I am currently on:

Prognova 8mg orally & 4mg inserted
Estrogen patches

Am having 3 x acupuncture sessions per week - only started a fortnight ago.
Herbs from the acupuncture (approved by ivf clinic).

They have scheduled me for a 4th scan in 7 days. Nurse said 'we'll decide then'....I presume she means whether the cycle can continue or not. 

So my question to you all: is it a case that there are times when linings just can't be thickened? The clinic wants 6mm+ and I am still under 5mm.

My body has been woken up out of menopause & just doesn't seem to want to co-operate. Timing is not an issue, as we have frozen embryos. If it has not shown real improvement in 6 days, is this a sign that it will not do much in the next week as well?

Do some older women simply not make transfer due to lining thinness?

Best wishes to everyone!

DB x


----------



## Tincancat

Some clinics recommend vaginal sildenafil (viagra) for a poor lining - is that something your clinic would use? 
TCCx


----------



## Blue dolphin

Clorinda - hun everyone has doubts and worries. Recently my DH said that there wasn't an endless pot of money for IVF. 
We all have downtimes. Positive meditations help. I guess diffierent things work for different people. 

I was told by a counsellor to imagine my baby which I am trying to do. I am also trying to change jobs so that I can have more money for IVF. I gave my DH space and then told him which clinics I was approaching, what new techniques are in place. Sometimes DHs need time to cool off. 

In the meantime I am continuing to research options, get blood tests ready etc

Sending you virtual hugs and wishing you all the best. 

Blue x


----------



## Dreambaby

Thanks Tincancat:

I had not heard of that, or if I did - I'd forgotten during my time away from ivf....I had to go to Dr Google. It is not something I am aware of my clinic doing. Mine is an Australian clinic. Have you used it?

DB x


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Clorinda:

I can really relate to what you describe.

I am back for my 13th cycle (a FET from a donor egg) at nearly 53 yo after a (gulp!) 6 yr lay off. This is our 4th cycle from DEs, the rest were largely cancelled cycles from my crappy own eggs starting at age 42. We had 2 early losses from DEs. They almost broke me.

This constant race against time is so hard. If anyone had told me I'd have a 6 yr hiatus, I would have laughed at them. The gap was not planned to be so long, but frankly, during the time away - for a multitude of reasons - I could not have cycled: not emotionally, not physically. I just was not up to it.

I am now in a cycle (it is not going so well), but I am doing it. We have to use our remaining 2 embies before age 53, when our clinic's age limits kick in. We went to see our Dr to see if he would still treat us (the clinic had warned that some may not want to treat older patients) and walked out of the appointment in a cycle. The timing could not be worse: we have several really big life events occurring at once. Stress levels were already high, and now we have added ivf into the mix!

Neither my partner, nor myself have children. I admit to him (and myself!) that I am terrified. Terrified that it won't work: terrified that it will!

The thing that I tell myself, is that while I was away from ivf for 6 yrs, I was never truly 'free' of it. It always remained unresolved. Although we are (I despise the expression) 'childless', we have never managed to fully accept that as our fate. We've talked endlessly about 'what if' it works/doesn't work. I think we slowly came to the conclusion that we would find the emotional/physical/financial ability to do the FETs to decide the fate of our remaining embies and then be (reluctantly) satisfied that we had exhausted all of our energy and finances for once and for all.

What I am trying to say in my usual long-winded manner, is that while there was still the vaguest bit of hope, then we believed we were not done. Going through more ivf is really really tough, but not as tough (I believe) as always wondering if we could have succeeded and what kind of parents we might have been.

I have plenty of doubts and very little belief that we can have a successful pregnancy, but I am managing to go forward. It is hard. I would not choose to be putting myself through this, but there are no alternatives.

Ultimately, only you can decide if your thoughts  are serious enough to put a halt to things, but I want you to know that fear and doubt go hand in hand with the ivf experience, and seemingly multiple with age.

You are not alone. 

DB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Girls I so identify with the doubts debarcle.  I have just got my date to start cycling (1st August) and I am having so many panics and doubts around do I really want this.  All these doubts began when turned 50, there is something about that number that has made me think differently.  I was so keen before and now I feel so insecure.  I am with Dreambaby on this I don't want to go through life thinking maybe I should have tried again and regretting that I didn't, alternatively I am panicking that I won't be able to cope now.  For the first time DP seems a bit more on board and now its me with the wobbles.  Why is IVF so hard!


----------



## LellyLupin

Does anyone know if you can have a natural cycle DE IVF?  I really don't want to take all the drugs again,  and as I am not the one who has to produce the eggs this time I was wondering if I could do it naturally.


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Lesleylupin!

It is hard, isn't it?

Funny what these numbers do to us. '50' has got such a bad rap....but how different are you from the person that wanted to do this before your last birthday? What is different about how you would cope at 50, than say 49, 48 etcetera?

My doubts have always been here. Comes from having poor self esteem, but the age thing does tend to make that worse for me. I was treated horribly at 42 when I first fronted up at an ivf clinic. I may as well have been 82! It caused me to feel robbed of the joy of experiencing my 40s. I want labelled as 'too old' and it gave me quite a complex about walking into to these places. I know it is a foolish thing to be distracted by, but it does bother me. 

Thing is, I think we would find ways to cope with motherhood, if we really want too. The same as we would have if we had these opportunities when younger. Only now we have the benefit (I hope!) of greater maturity, wisdom and life experience.

I think we buy into this ageism too much. Have enough people tell you something and you begin to believe it. If I was able to ignore my concerns about what other people thought, I believe I would have greater confidence in my ability to parent at this age.

As your partner seems more on board than you this time around, maybe you could 'borrow' from their belief and confidence to help you weather these worries?

At least you can articulate your concerns. I think that is the first step to finding some resolution to those doubts!

Best wishes,

DB x


----------



## Lily0750

Lesleylupin said:


> Does anyone know if you can have a natural cycle DE IVF? I really don't want to take all the drugs again, and as I am not the one who has to produce the eggs this time I was wondering if I could do it naturally.


Hi Lesleylupin,

Not sure what you mean under "natural cycle" for DE? If you still have regular periods your clinic may ask the donor to take BC pills to synchronize her cycle with yours. My understanding is that estrogen tablets and progesterone capsules and injections are required anyway to build the lining etc as your body won't produce them naturally. Also clexane, aspirin and prednisolone seem to be prescribed to many ladies to prevent blood clotting and mildly suppress immune system that would otherwise attack foreign embryos.


----------



## Pernille

Hi Lesleylupin,

Great news! I can feel your hesitations, but as Dreambaby wrote, you are the same wonderful person like last year and the year before. 
I will write you later a decent reply and a pm, when I will return at home. 

I'm just stopping by to tell you that a) yes you can have a natural IVF with DE and if you are not menopausal with minimum or no hormones at all b) it's a pain to synchronize your cycle with the donor's, so very often they use frozen DE/FET and c) the rates of success are  less with natural IVF DE than with normal IVF.  I'm searching and searching for statistics with no luck yet. d) it's cheaper, so if someone doesn't succeed can try again with less cost. e) usually it's a solution  that doctors propose to women with estrogen sensitivity.

So, if you are allowed to have a normal IVF, maybe is better. Whatever you decide, please ask your clinic about pregnancy rates with natural cycle.

Until later,
Pernille x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi girls thank you for your answers.  

DB I don't know what the change in me is probably people now telling me I am old and that word - 50    Also I have been getting  lot of migraines and I am scared the drugs will set off more, that's why I was wondering if there was a way I could do it with out  so many drugs.  I am also a bit frightened of the reaction I will get if it works being pregnant at 50, 40 something doesn't sound so implausible but 50 does.  I am just having a wobble I think because our life is pretty comfortable and stress free and I am worried I am about to throw a firework into it if I can't cope with the change.    At the same time if it doesn't work I know I will be devastated  

Lily I still have regular periods and am not menopausal (as far as I know) so I was wondering if I could do it naturally,  I will have to ask the clinic,  I have never had a problem with my lining so I was wondering if it would build on its own.  Maybe not no drugs but the minimum instead. 

Pernille I tried to look it up too but didn't find very much on the internet either.  I will ask my clinic and see if I can get some stats for you.  Looking forward to your PM xx


----------



## HopeShines78

Hi Morganna

Sorry it has taken a while to react to your long and really helpful mail re coping 50+ alone.

I have been off here a while as I had a review with the clinic this week at the ethics committe and my case is now approved and I am waiting for a match.

I am at CARE LONDON under Dr Theodoru  - not sure if anyone else is cycling there but be good to say Hello.

So, Morganna it sounds like you have managed things so well.

It was really good to see that the adrenaline kicks in - I guess it has to - survival -then you got the wall at 4 months. I think would HAVE to have some help as I am someone who needs sleep more than the average human! I guess my worry is affording it. 

Which country is your au pair from. It sounds like a lovely set up. I have only a one bed flat but it is in London so would have to move to a less central place to get the extra space.

LesleyLupin and DreamBaby: I so hear you about the 50 tag. It feels terrifying. I spoke to close pal this weekend and she said better to regret not doing it than regret doing it. It is so hard thinking it all through. 

CLorinda: same for you too I hear you - but really I would encourage everyone to go for it. Except myself of course cos I am terrified and excited all at the same time!

Morganna is giving us all hope that it can be done and don't hesitate. I also contacted a lady who was featured in the Guardian on social media and she also said Go for it!

It would be so nice if anyone else was in London...is anyone else in London? Wonder if we could organise a catch up somewhere central to everyone even if we are not all in London - maybe somewhere? Anyone fancy this? 

One question re donor egg - my clinic dont give out much info - example: they wont say if it is single lady donating or a hetero couple or a gay couple or anything like this which seems a bit odd - anyone else come up against this?

xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Hopeshines, sorry I am not in London otherwise I would have met up, I am at CARE in Sheffield. 

I guess the clinic won't answer your question because they would wonder if would it make a difference to whether you accepted the egg or not.  They don't tend to give any information other than the usual height, colouring, education etc.  I guess its to protect the donors privacy.  In some countries they actually give you a video of the donor so you can choose whether you like the look of her or not, but here they definitely wouldn't do that. I guess you have to trust that they will get you a good match which I find frustrating because its in someone elses hands.  I just hope mine looks something like me.  

The 50 thing is weighing on me at the moment, which is ridiculous as I have never been bothered by my age before, my best friend died at 37 so I have always counted my lucky stars that I got this far, but for some stupid reason the 50 thing is bothering me.  I wish I could shake it off as its so silly, as there is nothing you can do about aging.   xx


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

Feeling gloomy here. Just had acupuncture (been fitting in 3 sessions per week) trying to get my hopelessly thin lining on the move.

My FET cycle has been dragged out weeks longer than it should have, because of the lining. 

I am now less than 48 hours from another scan - possibly the last one. My lining apparently hadn't improved much in 6 days between scans. All the Nurse would say 'we'll decide next week' (meaning in less than 48 hours). Even my acupuncturist did not want to book in another treatment, saying 'phone me after you get your scan results.' 

It's like everyone knows something I don't...and they all seem sure that this is a bust!

My ivf history has been one of lots of non-starts. I can't believe that now with lovely DE embies, we are not going to make it to transfer.

I don't understand cancellation in this instance: we're not trying to time things for pickup or fresh embies. Worse is the thought of the huge fee the clinic takes out of the cycle costs for a cancellation.

Whole thing stinks!

Can't believe I've found the courage to cycle again after 6 yrs, and this is the likely outcome.

*sobs*

Hope everyone else is doing better!

DB x


----------



## Pernille

Hi Dreambaby,

I’m sorry to hear about your lining!

Please try not to despair. Six days are enough time to have substantial change in the lining and acupuncture might have helped as well. The way I interpret what your acupuncturist told you, is that probably s/he did a full cycle of therapy, and s/he feels that another session in such short time is unnecessary. Also, it’s normal (to me) that s/he wants you to phone her after you get your scan results, because she wants to know how the therapy went.

If I were in your shoes, I would try to walk a little bit these days, not much, just not sit on a chair all day, to have a good blood circulation. But I’m not a doctor, you should follow what your doctor told you to do.

I understand that you have a history and you are feeling dishearten, but this cycle isn’t cancelled and it is very possible that your lining has improved. Only the scan can tell.  I know that the waiting and having all these in your mind is hard. I hope you’re not alone right now. Try to keep yourself busy and relax a little, if it’s possible.

Sending you positive thoughts and wishes! 
Write us your news.
Pernille x


----------



## LellyLupin

Whoa DreamBaby no one has said its over yet,  and as you say you are not waiting for anyone else so it may well go ahead.   Just as Pernille says there might have ben significant thickening in these 6 days.  Try and stay calm and wait and see because you could be fretting for nothing here.  I know its easy to get carried away with negative thoughts because you have been through so much but its not lost yet.  Try and cheer up sweetie and keep a positive mindset because in 48 hours you might well be celebrating. xx


----------



## Dreambaby

Thanks Pernille and Lesleylupin:

I really appreciate your good hopes and vibes!

I suppose I am just feeling demoralized at the thought that the cycle has now blown out to over 30 days, and this will be my 5th weekly ultrasound. Plus that between the previous two scans, there was no noticeable improvement in lining thickness. Grrr!

There's less than 24 hours to go. I will update you then!

Thanks again,

DB x


----------



## HopeShines78

Hi Dreambaby

How are you today; lots of good advice from LesleyLupin and Pernille.
I know how hard it is when the cycle blows out and that feeling of demoralisation.
There is still 24 hours to go so things can change.
So hard but try and keep positive and even imagine the lining thickening. Sounds daft but there is some good scientific evidence that we can influence blood flow by thinking about vasodilation - that is arteries dilating sending lots of blood to an area.
Sending love and best wishes for strong, thick, healthy, nurturing lining.

LesleyLupin: Yes 50 sounds so much older than 49! It is annoying - but trust me 52 (my age) seems so much older than 50 so go go go girl! 

xx


----------



## Pernille

HopeShines78 How are you doing? You were in London for a treatment I think?


----------



## Pernille

clorinda how are you?

Dreambaby  I hope everything is fine with your lining.


----------



## HopeShines78

Hi there Pernille 
Yes am in London - have been matched!
Now terrified as 52 and single....


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi everyone hope you are all doing fine.  I got a call from the clinic today they won't do a drug free ivf so I will have to go with what they give me.  All set for my appointment on Tuesday


----------



## Dreambaby

Hello Lovely Ladies!

I can't tell you how much it means to me to log in and see posts asking after me and my results. I have tears in my eyes! 

This ivf stuff - I have always found - is lonely and isolating. This has gotten worse this time around. I am not telling anyone of the return to cycling.

People were not supportive before, I feel they would be less so now. People who had children in their younger years simply could not comprehend infertility, or the prospect of having children at an advanced age. Women my age who had chosen not to have children, could not understand our desire to try. 

When we had our two early losses, there was no response or support. At all. Somehow, the older you are, the less you deserve to be a parent was the message I got from that. Our efforts don't seem to matter and don't have the same importance as that of younger, would-be parents. So now I am very protective of this....except with you lovely ladies!

It seems finally I have caught a break this cycle: My lining measured 4.9 after 30+ days of treatment. It was an increase (I didn't previously know this measurement) up from 4.1 the previous week. In between my 2nd last & 3rd last scan it had not improved.

As a result, I am to have another scan in 7 days with a view to transfer proceeding.

My meds are to stay as is:

Estrogen patches
Progynova x 8mg orally daily
Progynova x 4mg vaginally daily.

Plus I am having:

Acupuncture x 3 pw
Herbal mixture x 2 daily

Here's a theory I have: 

I have been on the inserted Progynova for just 2 weeks. To begin with, I was having terrible trouble inserting the stuff. For less than a week, I have been using an applicator (don't ask why this wasn't done earlier. I am already kicking myself!) and managing to insert them high into my never regions. First week: neglible thickness change...2nd week .8 mm improvement. Coincidence? I tried to explain this to the nurse, she had no idea what I was on about...she was too busy scolding me for not either getting an applicator from the pharmacy or knowing about the use of compounded Progynova pessaries.

Anyway, I am hoping with all the treatment, plus healthy eating, plus doing over 3kms of very fast walking on the gym's treadmill every other day, that I will have another decent increase in the next week.

The clinic's minimum for transfer is 6mm. At some stage I will be instructed to start Progesterone pessaries and maybe the  Clexane (or is Clexane only Post transfer?) I don't know how far ahead either (both?) are commenced before transfer. It would be nice to be able to calculate a transfer date, as I am moving house and a few other things that really need some planning - but everything is in the usual ivf limbo! I travel long distances for the scans and acupuncture, so am effectively losing whole days at a time.

Apologies for the loooong post. I will be back to check on everyone else's progress.

Thanks for listening!

DB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Dreambaby  very good news at last.

I hear you on the disapproval front.  My MIL stopped speaking to me for a few weeks when I was 44 when she found out I had had ivf and didn't tell her.  One fear I have is if I fall pregnant telling her and her reaction, although I shouldn't give a stuff what she thinks.  I know I will have very negative reactions now I am over 50, including the 'selfish' one.  

Very glad to hear things are moving along nicely with you.


----------



## Stork12

Hi ladies,

I am 51 yo and have been researching the clinics in Northern Cyprus for embryo donation.  There doesn't seem to be much about Dunya on any of the threads.  Has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Blue dolphin

Hi Dreambaby and Lesleylupin
Yes folks can be weird about IVF. We have decided if we are successful - to simply tell people we fell pregnant naturally. 

It's no one else's business.


----------



## HopeShines78

Hi Dream Baby

Yes great news indeed
Well done!

Lesely Lupin not your MIL business!

Hugs
Jen


----------



## Pernille

Hi HopeShines78  

These are great news! Good luck 😊 
I’m looking forward to hear that you went from feeling terrified to excited and, finally, to thrilled 😊

Lesleylupin 

Fantastic! Fingers crossed for Tuesday! Don’t worry about the drugs because with DE the drugs are less anyway. Hugs! 

Dreambaby 

I’m really glad to hear the news about your lining. Good luck for next week 😊

Stork12 

Just want to say welcome! Unfortunately, I can’t help you as I know nothing about Dunya. Since I’m actively researching right now the clinics, I will have it my mind.

Best wishes to all x

Pernille


----------



## Pernille

Hello Ladies 

I have just learnt from another thread that Serum is offering Stem cell therapy until 52 years. I thought it's good to share, because someone might be interested. I will contact them and (if someone is interested) I will tell you more.

Have a great day all 

Pernille


----------



## clorinda

Hi everyone
I’m sorry I have been so quiet on here and thank you for your supportive messages.  I haven’t been on the forum for a while as I got so anxious before going to Dogus.

I did go though.  Still with loads of doubts and on the last evening before the transfer on Wednesday, I decided that I wasn’t going ahead.  I telephone Andri  on Wednesday morning and she talked to me for a long time, saying if you don’t go ahead now, you will feel so much worse.  I was thinking, she doesn’t know that - I may feel better.  But in the end, I went ahead with the transfer.  

On the flight home on Wednesday I was so pleased that I had gone ahead.  Then when my DP picked me up from the airport, and he was very quiet, I got very anxious about it all.  But it was 3am so he was just tired.  Now I am waiting ….
I can’t test until next week.  I have some symptoms, but I don’t want to hope too much – it may just be all the medication.  Now I have actually gone ahead, it is interesting, that I can feel all the same fears of and hopes for pregnancy that I felt before I tried as if I am touching both places at the same time.  

Hi Blue Dolphin – Thank you for your kind wishes.  It means a lot to me to have encouragement.  My DP is hanging in there I think - until I have a result one way or the other.

Hi Dreambaby.  I really understand where you are coming from.  The age thing is so hard isn’t it?  I keep hearing 55, 55, in my head!  Also I am worried about my family’s reactions.  Sometimes I think, “Well all three siblings have their own children, so they shouldn’t judge me” At the same time, it would be lovely to have their support.  Last time I tried (3 times) and failed, I didn’t receive any support at all.  I was quite shocked actually.  It was as if it didn’t matter.  So this time, I decided, well if it doesn’t work, then it makes no difference if they know or not.  It’s quite sad really.  It looks like you went through a similar thing.  

I understand your feelings about giving it a final go.  I remember thinking, “If I don’t try, then it is definitely not going to work”
Good news about your lining.  I am really cheering you on from the side. 

Lesleylupin – I really relate to what you say about life being quite comfortable at the moment and you are about to throw a firework into it.  That’s what I have kept  thinking too.  It’s the thought of the massive changes.  It makes me realise how change really scares me – not just this one.  And when we get older, it gets harder.  I never really thought of the consequences when I was in my twenties and now I over-think.  

Hi HopeShines 78 – Thank you for your encouragement.  That’s great you have a match.  Exciting times!

Hi Pernille.  Good luck with your research.  Are you closer to choosing which clinic to go to?

xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Lovely Ladies  

Dolphin/Jen I was thinking about saying I fell pregnant naturally, it just sounds so unbelievable though for me as I have been trying for so long, I am not sure anyone would believe it.  I know I shouldn't care what my MIL thinks or says, I can see her face fall now though.  She made my BFN so much worse last time when she stopped speaking to me and made it all about her, I was so upset.  She actually said to me 'don't you ever do that to me again', as if I had actually hurt her.  Then she said she would have paid for my ivf if she had known,  then when I said well you still can she said no you are far too old (I was 44).  Talk about pushing the dagger into my heart further.  This time I have told no-one, no friends, no family, just me and DP know.  Its been hard to keep it quiet but I don't want the disapproval or anyones opinions.  Which leads me on to the next question, one or two embryos put back?  I was thinking two so I didn't have to go through all this again, but I know the chances of miscarriage is a lot higher.  What have you girls decided to do if you don't mind me asking?

Clorinda congratualtions on being PUPO!  I hear you on the doubts front,  I got my paperwork to sign today and nearly ripped it up and then I thought about being childless,  and all those times I have cried at never having a family.  People will never understand the rollercoaster of emotions ivf puts us through, we truly belong to a very exclusive club don't we (one we wish we didn't belong to).  You were very brave to swallow your fear and go for it I am sure you have made the right decision.  When you get the result you and DP will go through another load of emotions either way, ivf reminds me of the film Sliding Doors, how your life will be if you get a BFP and how your life will be if you get a BFN, it certainly teaches us a lot about our hidden fears that's for sure.  I hope you get your dream then you can come back on here and tell us how you very nearly missed out on something wonderful xx 

I have had a very emotional day today I had some bad news about a lady in my family who has been told shes dying.  Shes a lady who I love and she will be leaving her daughter and a daughter in law (my cousin) who I am very close to.  They all live overseas so I am trying to support them from over here.  It got me thinking about mothers and family and how I wouldn't have children to mourn my passing.  A very morbid subject I know but infertility throws all sorts of thoughts at me.  I realised that if DP goes before me I will have no one close, not the right reason to have children I know but definitely a thought that haunts me a little.  I find that at the moment I am really over thinking everything just as Clorinda has said she is doing too, I wonder if its an age thing 

Pernille how is your clinic research going?

Anyway I just want to wish all of you lovely ladies the best of luck in this game of life, I hope we all get our dream babies and look back on these stressful times and wonder what all the angst was about xx


----------



## rosie44

Hi FF friends

Can anyone tell me if they have had issues with fibroid's while on their IVF journey. I went to a London clinic back in 2011 and while i was having the tests i was told that i had 3 fibroid's. This finding together with my age (I was 46 at the time) made the clinic very reluctant to proceed with my treatment so we did not continue. A choice which i now regret.
I am now 53 and i am planning on using donor eggs so i was just wondering if any one knows if my fibroid's would be a problem.

Looking forward to your feed back ladies


----------



## teddy7

Hi Rosie


No personal experience of  fibroids at all but I believe it depends on their size and location as to whether or not they would affect the success of donor egg treatment.


----------



## rosie44

Hi Teddy7

Thank you for your response and congratulations on your two girls you are an inspiration to all


----------



## mandalay

I just wanted to say something about the age thing.  Speaking from experience, there is no difference in looking after a baby at 50 or 25.  It is the most tiring, most wonderful thing and you will cope just fine.  You will NEVER have a better reason for staying fit and looking after yourself than raising a child.  Try to push the age issue out of your mind.  And this is quite a good thing from Mark Twain:

Twenty years from now 
You will be more disappointed 
By the things you didn't do 
Than by the ones you did do
So throw off the bowlines
Sail away from the safe harbour...

Don't live your life by what your MIL thinks (  if she says anything), by what you think people will say, by what you think you should be doing at such-and-such an age.  You will be brilliant mums!  Oh God, go for it.


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Rosie,

I had fibroids and was told that they were not affecting implantation. However I had several failed embryo transfers and I decided to have them removed. I was told I had three fibroids but it turned out I had about 16! Anyway, 15 months after the myomectomy I had the successful transfer which resulted in my twins. If I were you I would have them seen to...fibroids are a menace.

Good luck!

Clara xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Rosie it depends on where they are in your womb, I have one but its not blocking anything.  I did have two ovarian cysts which the doctor wanted me to get out before treatment commenced.  You will get a scan and they will tell you if they are going to be a problem.  Good luck xx


----------



## Pernille

Hello ladies &#128522;

Clorinda congratulations!!!!! Best wishes for next week&#128522;

Lesleylupin so sorry to hear the news about the lady in your family ☹ It's so hard to hear something like that for a dear person! 
Considering your question about one or two, I don't have much experience, so I will tell you what I'm thinking of doing myself. Due to my age, I would put two back , but only if they were high quality both. I read in the past some articles about a research on how a "poorer quality second embryo can hamper IVF pregnancy chances" , there is a link to one https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jan/05/ivf-pregnancy-less-successful-with-two-embryos-study-finds and if you google it, you can find many similar articles. I'm not sure how valid is this research, or if there are other researches that claim differently, but I would prefer to stay on the safe side. Fingers crossed for next week &#128522; Hugs 

Blue dolphin how are you? I agree that is nobody's business. I got pregnant naturally at 49, unfortunately I m/c, but if the pregnancy was successful, I'm sure no one would believe that it was a natural conception, as I never fell pregnant before in my life. (Honestly I couldn't believe it myself when I first found out about it). I was planning to tell it after the 12th week, but I m/c before. But if I had my baby I wouldn't pay any attention to what other people believe about the way I conceive. So, that applies now to the possibility to have a baby through IVF, either OE or DE. I don't plan to say anything at all about the way in conceived (if I manage of course to have a baby). And I don't think anyone will dare to ask me details like OE or DE.

mandalay It's good to read such a positive message from someone with great experience. It's reassuring and much needed!

So, about me, yes, my research is going very well, thanks to all the help I have from the wonderful ladies in this forum. Actually, I believe I have finished researching my options and I will start communicating with clinics next week (I hope they are not all closed for holidays). And I think I finally have a&#8230; "realistic plan". Ok, a "plan" is maybe overstatement, as a lot depend on the clinics and how things will go (usually things have a tendency not to go always as planned, at least in my life) but it's good that I have a starting point.

I haven't told anyone close about my decision to try again and it feels a bit lonely sometimes, but I prefer it this way. Anyway, I have all you wonderful ladies &#128522;

Pernille x


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Rosie:

I had fibroids right from the beginning of my ivf cycles @ age 42. Eventually, when I got to my 3rd (& current) specialist, he made a point of monitoring them. While they were smaller and not impacting the uterine wall, they were not a problem. Once they were beyond that point, I needed to have a hysterscopy. Sure, it was a hassle to have an extra procedure, but the knowledge they could impact implantation was undeniable. Good news is, a recent ultrasound showed they had not regrown in the 7 years since the hysterscopy.

Check out the link below:

http://www.womens-health.co.uk/submucosal.html

DB x


----------



## rosie44

Hi Clara Rose
Hi Lesleylupin
Hi Dreambaby

Thank's to all you wonderful lady's for replying to me. You have all made it clear that i really need to get these fibroid's sorted out before we start the IVF.  I think i would feel very lost and confused without all you lovely lady's to talk to, it is so nice to know that we are not alone on this journey. Thank you all


----------



## clorinda

Hi LelseyLupin - thank you so much for your message - it's very touching.  I like the Sliding Doors idea.  Yes, at the moment I do feel that I am touching both possibilities - both lives at once.  

It is quite an incredible experience.  We are really going though it aren't we!  I'm glad you didn't rip up your paperwork.  Something that has occurred to me, when I have found all these steps so hard, is that they are such cold/practical things: going to clinics, signing papers, having injections. It is about as far away from having sex and conceiving as one could get.  Maybe it's just that - we just have too long to thing about it - so many decisions and steps we have to make.  

Keep taking those steps!

x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Ladies.  

Mandalay than you for the quote I am going to try and live by it and not worry what everyone else will think.

Today I spent the day with my elderly father and pumped him for information about his parents and his childhood, I want to have stories to tell my children about their grandparents as I am aware that they may not get much time together.  I am also if I get a boy going to name him after my Dad, I figure that as DP has already got two kids that any I am fortunate enough to have are all mine and I get all the say    Saying that I am hoping if I do get a son that he will be like my stepson who I have to say is one of the best people I know, smart, polite, respectful and willing to fight for what he believes to be right, the poster boy for the perfect son.  

Rosie you are never alone on here, we are all on the same journey with all the same experiences and emotions, its a fabulous place for support.

Pernile so glad you have a plan and are going to move forward.  I love your analytical mind and approach, I think you will be a super organised Mum!

Clorinda you are right, its such an unromantic way to conceive a baby, so far away from heart and flowers, these kids will never know the fight we had to get to meet them xx


----------



## deblovescats

Ladies - I agree with mandalay - raising children is tiring, but I think that's the case whatever your age. I feel that I do as much with my children or more than some women younger than me. As for pregnancies when you are older, obviously there can be risks and you are monitored more closely and under the care of a consultant, but pregnancy can be just as safe and problem free as in a younger woman. Some young women have problems due to not looking after their health etc. I had two perfect pregnancies thankfully and I actually enjoyed being pregnant. I looked after myself and I am actually fitter, thinner and healthier than before I had treatment, which is a bonus. I would not be without my children and I made sure I took care of myself.
As for having one or two put back, it is a personal decision but in the UK you are strongly encouraged to have one put back, unless you are over 40 and using own eggs. If you are using donor eggs, the success rate depends on age of donor not recipient, so having two put back does not substantially increase your odds.
K 
I too am aware that my little ones may not have much time to spend with grandma but she enjoys spending as much time with them as she can. My dad died 10 years ago. As I'm single, there is not another set of grandparents. 
I too have fibroids (I think it happens more as you get older) but they are not impacting on the implantation so I have not had any treatment. They have not caused me any problems thankfully.
Good luck ladies.
Lesley - good luck for your treatment. Just to say, any one who is now a mum or wants to join the thread, I started a thread called ' Terrific Trailblazers - parenting in your 40s and 50s' as a positive for us older mums.


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Deb I will be joining your new thread whether I fall pregnant or not so I can check in with you lovely ladies.  Wish me luck for tomorrow because here we go!!


----------



## Blue dolphin

Fingers-crossed for you LesleyLupin-


----------



## LellyLupin

Thank you Dolphin.  Just reading up about extended culture and wondering if its worth doing.  So many decisions to make xx


----------



## Pernille

Lesleylupin fingers crossed for tomorrow! Hugs!!!


----------



## deblovescats

Everything crossed lovely Lesley - you'll be a great mum!


----------



## HopeShines78

Clorinda - so glad you didnt give up - everything crossed for you lovely lady.

LeselyLupin - hmm it is tricky- do you plan to tell your children they were DC - if so then maybe just be honest with your MIL - it would be such a shame for you to feel that you cant be honest about such a wonderful thing. I am sure when she sees her grandhchild she will just melt. 


So many of us making progress.

I was at Lister today to compare to my currnent clinic and the consultant kept mentioning my ex -  ie I am single now etc. 
AND she said it should not be about me but about the baby which of course i Know. And she said how will I afford it as I will need to work until age 71 to pay for child etc  and then who would  be next of kin if I died and I thought I dont have anyone who would be the next of kin as my sisters will not support me. I came away in tears and now feel maybe i cannot do this alone. I would NOT hesitate if I was in a realtionship - but alone it just seems so crazy. 

Too be continued ....

Love to all

Hope x


----------



## HopeShines78

PS

Lesley how did today go?
xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hope I cannot believe the clinic said the things they said to you today, their job is to get you pregnant not make you feel bad.  Its none of their business and they should NOT have made any comments to you at all,  that is so unprofessional.  Other single women have had children on here and they cope just fine.  Debs has two children and shes very happy  and copes really well and her kids are healthy and beautiful.  You would cope and maybe your sisters would come round and help once the baby was here xx

Clinic went fine, it just annoys me that they tell you the cost of the treatment and then seem to add more and more in.  Today they said we had to have a HIV/Hepatitus test which they hadn't mentioned before,  so that was another £320, then they mentioned doing extended culture which is another £450, I am beginning to wonder what is actually in the price for the IVF itself, we had to pay for the drugs on top of this and then then we have to have ICSI so that's another thousand and then £580 if we get any to freeze, the cost in the UK is ridiculous.  Anyway we are all set to go, I will have to take my injections on holiday with me and start them.  EC is around 18th Sept.  This is definitely my last go at it so I am praying its going to work, DP will not entertain us spending any more after this as this will be our third go.


----------



## Blue dolphin

Hope, so sorry. Lister sounds crap. It is none of their business. Best not to tell these idiots anything personal. They are really judgemental and self-absorbed. Lesley is right they were unprofessional. I tend to keep things vague with them. 

I bet you have plenty of friends. Sometimes our families are those who there for us when the chips are down. You sound like a lovely person. x


----------



## Tincancat

There used to be a requirement to ascertain if you were suitable for IVF as in provide safe environment for the child etc.  It's to do with Safeguarding of the child.  Perhaps it was the Lister doctor's clumsy attempt at 'ticking the box' to say she's covered this requirement? 
TCCx


----------



## Lily0750

I had a counselling at Lister last year as a single woman. My sisters live in another country 2000 miles away.
The counselor has never said anything to discourage me to do IVF.
How does she know that you will need to work till 71? Maybe you will have a good pension? Anyway the government already increased the retirement age till 68 and who knows they may increase it again and go up to 71 at some point.


----------



## Pernille

HopeShines78 What the consultant told you is so wrong and I’m sorry that you had to pass through this! You don’t deserve such behavior! And for sure you don’t need all this prejudice and negativity. Yes, having a baby without a partner might make things more complicated for you right now, but it’s definitely worth it and many women have done it and they are very happy with their children.  And for a child is so much better to be raised by a loving mum who did everything to bring it to life than (for example) to be conceived “accidentally” inside a bad marriage. As for support, I can tell you that usually in my family I’m the one who is helping the others and no the other way around. I don’t even ask for help because I know they are not in a position to help me and I don’t want to make them feel bad. But every time I really needed help, somebody, usually a friend, helped me. So, don’t listen to negative people and go for your dream!

Lesleylupin  great news about the clinic. And starting while on holidays seems to me a very good timing. For the prices, wow! They indeed seem  ridiculously high! Have some rest and relaxation, now that things are finally moving 😊 September is such a perfect month for a bfp 😊

As for me, I’m really trying hard not to complain and to stay positive and focus on finding and organizing everything but after 16 years of trying (with three years off from 46-49) I feel that I’m a totally lost cause. And this makes me unbelievably sad.


----------



## HopeShines78

Hi everyone

Thanks for the kind encouragement!

Lesley: that is not great;  you can get serology (HIV/HepC and so on) at a GUM (genitourinary medicine clinic) in the UK and it s free of charge. It may be worthwhile seeing what you need doing and then asking your GP / GUM / or even go direct to a pathology lab to do the tests. Keep going 

Tincancat: yes that could be it - clumsy as it was.

And I totally get they have to get me to think of the -ves. I had counselling at Care and Lister and the counsellors were super positive. It was just this consultant doctor today that seemed to be very disapproving. I honestly don't mind the questions and am glad they take it so seriously BUT I think I am just vulnerable to what I know are my deep fears - my age, being single and alone, and how will I afford it all in later years...

Blue Dolphin: thanks - I think you are so right about families being the friends ... I may actually sound my sisters out....

LilyL: great point re pension age it is now 68 so yup could go up quite feasibly!! how are you getting on with your journey? Are you with the Lister still? 

Sighs, doubts, and love and hope to all!

Hope x


----------



## HopeShines78

sorry just got your lovely message Pernille
thanks so much for your lovely words of support too. 
you sound despondent which we all understand for sure but you are in it and you can win it! you cannot have your dream unless you go through it. it is hard but you are so close to a possible BFP - hang in there. I think being positive is a good thing but if you dont feel positive every day that is ok too - take your time to process the good and bad feelings - and try not to feel worried if you are feeling a bit down. Hormones don't help compounded by the whole stress of IVF and the finances and all of this.
Hope you get a good sleep tonight xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Pernile don't give up chick, if I can do it so can you, we are in this together!  Why would you think you are a lost cause.  I am with you on the help front, if I need help its usually a friend I turn to and not family.  I usually do more for my family than they do for me, they are not a very emotional bunch.  If its fertility related I turn to the ladies on here as they are the only ones who understand. 

Hope I would have gone to my doctors for the HIV/Hep test but they sort of dropped it on me by saying they needed the results by the time I came for my down reg scan.  As I am away on holiday for the next few weeks I just wouldn't have time to get it organised, so I ended up paying the £320.  If I had known earlier I could have had it organised.  Its a good job I have been saving like a demon for the past year to afford all this, its certainly not cheap that's for sure.  How are you feeling about things today?


----------



## deblovescats

Hope - I agree with the others. I'm sorry you've had to have such negativity from a consultant of all people. You don't need this. I am doing it alone and have never regretted it. I am going to be the best mum I can. I was 47 when I had James and 49 when I had Lydia. They are now gorgeous little ones aged just 3 and one 9 months. I admit it can be hard, as I'm the one with all the responsibility. I have great friends who are willing to help out where they can, but obviously they all have their own lives and kids. They were great when I couldn't drive after having Lydia and took James to nursery for me between them on a rota. My mum loves them to bits but she's 88 and is limited. My sister loves them but has never been a practical person and there's been some acrimonious disagreements between us as she's bitter about not having kids, so no practical help there! I love my babies to bits and wouldn't go backwards if I could. You can do it. Lots of us older ladies are doing great. I have never had any negativity from the clinic at all. There are lots of single mums out there whether by design or not. Research has shown that children of single mums by choice are not disadvantaged by this, the ones who may have issues are those where there is acrimony in a relationship. 
As for the retirement age, it's going up for everyone up to 68 anyway! 
Go for it girl


----------



## Dreambaby

Hope:

That sounds horrendous that you were interrogated like that. 

This person: were they a counsellor of some sort? I am only familiar with the roles of people working with Australian clinics. Their bias against single people seems to be obvious there, so unless it is a clinic affiliated with a religious organisation (ie: a religion that does not approve of children outside of marriage) the treatment you received is simply not acceptable. 

I am part of a couple. It does not automatically mean that the 2 of us would be superior parents to single you. How could a clinic assess such a thing? Here they have no knowledge of our financial background. We might be incredibly poor - just scraping together the funds for a cycle - and you could be independently wealthy for goodness sakes!

As to next of kin, the problem is still the same for an older couple. We drive over a cliff, leaving our child an orphan, we don't have parents or siblings who would take them in - but I bet a lot of younger parents don't have perfect contingency plans in case of disaster either!

You have been discriminated against. Please do not allow it to decide your future plans.

As Ivfers, we are often treated badly - IMO. Here, for a time - we had to undergo 'Working with children' tests to undergo treatment. That is the annual certification - done via police - that declares you do not have anything in your background to make you a danger to be around children. This is a requirement for teaching and other occupations. It costs $ to have done. Anyway, State legislation was brought in making it necessary for people undertaking ivf to be tested. This, supposedly was to protect a child from being conceived for reasons involving Pedophilia! Note: everyone having babies the 'old fashioned way' were free to reproduce without testing! It was ridiculous!

Parenting is a tough gig, whether single or not. Many start off as a 2 parent family & don't end up that way. You are going into this with your eyes wide open. Besides, will you necessarily remain single permanently? 

I believe you can do this if you want to & I think I can understand some of your fears - goodness knows I have enough of my own!  Find a way to listen to your heart. What does it tell you? This is your decision. Yours alone. The negative people around you will not have to live with the outcome of this decision. It is a matter for you to decide, which outcome would be best for you. No one else.

DB x


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

I too have an update!

I had another weekly scan today. It was with the excellent technician I had seen for my first few scans. She was not impressed that my uterine fluid had not been noted in the previous scan, or that the results did not include pictures for her to do some comparison. I've had a bad week with problems regarding communications with the clinic - the doing everything via the nurse or the Dr's receptionist has not worked for me in the past & certainly looked like it was coming back to haunt me!

Last week, the Dr had decided that if I got to 5 mm, ET would proceed. The clinic's standard minimum is 6mm.

The tech kindly took me through the scan results, pointing out all the details. My lining had decreased significantly from its high of 4.9mm last week and the fluid had increased when compared to earlier scans. I think I have had 6 scans now.

Imagine this: in the scan, my lining looks like a length of fine cotton thread. The fluid looks, in comparison, like a two finger width of darkness.

The tech quizzed me. Was my Dr aware of the extent of the fluid & did he know of the likely fibroid impinging on the lining surface? I said I could not be sure. She then arranged for a senior nurse to email the Dr the full details.

Hours later on the long drive home, the standard call from one of my allotted nurses came through: the Dr had reviewed my results and decided that ET should go ahead next week: 8/8 - 6 days from now. I don't know if this decision was made with the benefit of the detailed results email.

I was shocked. Head spinning regarding the fluid & thin lining. I let my partner know & he was a bit concerned as well. We have just 2 DE embryos left. They can't be replaced. 

We have been with this Dr for years. He is kind and ethical. We don't believe he would sacrifice an embryo on us in order to end this ridiculously long FET cycle. ET will take place on CD 55. All the same, DP is going to phone the Dr direct tomorrow (I've had enough for now!) and see what his logic is.

We can't cancel and re-start mainly due to time. There's a big rush to get a cycle done before my 53rd birthday. After that, the clinic may enforce age limits & gmdoing furtber cycles may be tricky.

A quick read up suggests some trials show Vitamin E can help with reducing uterine fluid. I bought some on the way home. Various forums suggest some clinics believe progesterone will help as well. I begin 2 x daily pessaries tomorrow.

I really don't know what to think anymore!!
Apologies for the long post!

DB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Gosh Dreambaby I don't know what to make of all that.  I would definitely ask the question of your doctor  before he uses a precious embryo as your partner is going to do.  Its all sounds very up in the air if the technician is asking if the doctor is aware of the all the facts, no wonder you are worried, what sort of question is that to be asking.  Please let us know what your doctor says, sending you lots of


----------



## mandalay

Hello Dreambaby
I was sad to read your post because you sound so down and confused by all the mixed messages.  Please don't let them rush you.  You don't sound confident going into this ET.
Please read Agate's guide if you haven't already done so:

Infertility Fertility Support » 
Starting Out » 
Diagnosis » 
Immune Issues & Investigations (Moderators: agate, Cloudy) » 
Agate's guide to learning from your failed IVF cycle 

What that lady doesn't know about IVF isn't worth knowing.  Particularly 'Step 7: Was the lining adequate?' I read her guide end to end.
Even though I have two children the old-fashioned way, I wasn't getting anywhere with my lining.  Her guide was very useful.  Vaginal progynova and the endo scratch helped but I think the hysteroscopy did more.  I didn't happily go down that route because it just spelled delays galore and the clock ticking was deafening.  But I'm glad I delayed those 6 months.
You will probably never be totally confident prior to ET but if you and DH don't agree, begin with a new lining and try some new strategies.  Your precious little frosties are safe.  One, two or three months will not matter really.


----------



## Dreambaby

Thanks Lesley and Mandalay:

Yes. It a mess, isn't it?

The rush on the Dr's behalf was the age deadline. I needed the cycle to be complete by the end of the month due to the clinic (and therefore the state in which I reside's) cut off date/age.

DP spoke with the Dr. He was adamant that the fluid wasn't a problem, but that the thin lining was. As we all know, these two facts are well supported by experience and studies.

The transfer has now been called off.

The Dr is going to the appropriate ethics committee on our behalf on Monday and we will have a phone meeting with him Wednesday. I am guessing that if they allow us more time, then the Dr will go back and deal with my lining and the fluid. If they do not approve extra time, then we'll have to proceed very soon.

Sending the embryos interstate or overseas (either is a looooong way from here) is not possible for us financially. There is no point moving clinics, as  age would still be an issue & I would still have a terrible lining.

Meanwhile, my whole pelvic region is incredibly sore. I presume that is due to the fluid. I did my best to tolerate it when I *thought* it was a sign of my growing lining. Now, I just feel crap! Despite returning to exercise after a recent stint in hospital due to pneumonia - and managing (for once!) to avoid injuring myself, I now have a problem with one hip. I do wonder if this has something to do with all that fluid? 

I am desperate for immediate relief from this discomfort. I have started taking vitamin E and am having physio (for my hip) and a session of lymphatic drainage (for the fluid) tomorrow. I do worry about having inflammation in the body and its possible impact on implantation and pregnancy.

I also worry about the lining - even with extra time. Maybe it just won't comply, no matter what? I am not aware of vaginal Viagra and the 'scratch' procedure being used in Oz.

That is all for now. Thanks again everyone. I would be lost without you!

DB x


----------



## Blue dolphin

Dreambaby - sorry to hear about the cut-off age for your clinic. 
Sending you massive hugs. 
x


----------



## mandalay

I hope they can suggest something for you. Rather than going to the gym, you need a good rest, maybe some massage and food to build you up! Pneumonia and hip problems. You poor thing!
Vaginal Viagra (from USA) is supposed to help with thin lining. Have you read this article too
https://www.drmalpani.com/articles/thin-endometrial-lining
I hope your clinic can offer you some options. Surely they are flexible on age a little bit. 53, 54, 55 what's the difference?
The fluid will only be a little bit. Can they syringe?
Thinking about you and hoping you get some good news soon.


----------



## LellyLupin

Sending you a huge hug Dreambaby.  I hope they will allow you the extra time, it would be very unfair if they didn't.  It does sound like you need some rest especially after having been in hospital, you are really going through the mill.  Hope you get some good news.

AFM having a little stress about if I do get pregnant and what to tell the MIL.  Last time she found out I had had IVF and not told her she stopped speaking to me for a couple of months and made my BFN ten times worse.  I know I shouldn't give a hoot what she thinks or says but the thought of her reaction is giving me anxiety.  I really do not want any negative reactions and I know shes going to go ballistic.


----------



## Pernille

Hope and Lesley thank you very much for the support.  

Dreambaby  me too, I'm crossing my fingers for the extra time. All these age related time limits are  so frustrating, (not to use a stronger word). You should be given the time to take care of your self,recover from pneumonia, feel better and do the transfer when your body is ready. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Pernille

Lesley  concerning your MIL, a lot depend also on what your DP is going to share with her. I mean, as I see it, it's more a matter of what she will actually learn about all these and not only what you will tell her. But when you have your BFP, I don't think her reaction will  matter so much to you. When you had your BFN  you were more vulnerable to what your MIL said. And maybe she will also react totally different when she will find out that a baby is on the way


----------



## Blue dolphin

Dreambaby - agree with Pernille. Can you agree with your DH not to tell you MIL if there is a BFN? 

Maybe only tell her you are pregnant after 4months of BFP- can you just say it happened naturally?


----------



## LellyLupin

Gosh we won't say anything if its a BFN, the less we say the better after the reaction last time.  I was planning to say it was a natural surprise but somehow I don't think she will believe it, and if she tells me to get rid of it there will be all out war.  She keeps telling me I am in menopause even though my periods are ban on time every month.  I keep looking up what it says on the internet about the odds of a miracle at 50 because I know she will look it up.


----------



## deblovescats

Lesley - it's hard but try to ignore her reaction. I must admit I was dreading what a few people at work would say. I knew most would be happy for me, but there are a few who can be difficult, but they were actually happy for me. It's up to you what you tell her, but I think she would question you very hard if you said it was a natural pregnancy, after she knows you've had problems conceiving. If you get a BFP, I don't think you will even care, you will just be floating on a cloud! I have had anxiety about my age and people, but I have just decided to enjoy motherhood and not let anyone spoil it. After all, we've waited years for this and we all deserve it. My aunt (mum's sister) who's 90 and very fit for her age, is the one who I dread what she might say, but I now don't care. At my daughter's christening in February, she took a great delight in telling a good friend of mine that I was 50 the next month. She already obviously knew this so I don't know why she took a glee in telling her. I think she was making a point of 'fancy, it's her baby's christening and she'll be 50 next month!' Try not to let it spoil your potential joy Lesley. She's just not worth it.


----------



## Blue dolphin

Lesley my SILs told people I was in menopause when I was 35! Because they were going through it and were *****y. People use age as a negative against women.
Someone once told me call a spade a spade. If it's nasty, I was told to say it. It kind of threw them. 

When you have your little one everything else will melt away. x


----------



## mandalay

Lesley, it's up to your DH to deal with his mum. Ask him to speak to her. Unless she is just concerned about you, her attitude is really unacceptable and he needs to tell her. Concentrate on growing that embryo. You won't encounter many comments like hers. Honestly you won't!  Enjoy your 2WW!


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

I meant to post much earlier, but these past few weeks have been a whirlwind!

I am happy to announce that at the age of 51, I gave birth to my darling little son on July 12th! I am so incredibly happy to finally have him with me!

I don't have time right now to respond to everyone's posts, but I feel the need to comment to LesleyLupin.There will always be naysayers in going through IVF. However, your MIL sounds like she is on a whole other level - she sounds like an evil bully who has been incredibly abusive to you.  You have nothing that you need to explain to her. I suggest not telling her about any attempts to get pregnant, as it is none of her business. Once you are pregnant, it's totally your decision as to if and when you decide to inform her. The power is yours as to deciding what role, if any, that woman would be allowed to play in your and your child's life.

My partner and I didn't tell anyone about IVF until after we were well along in my pregnancy. We haven't told family about DE and they haven't asked. Instead, they are very happy to have a grandson/nephew/cousin in the family. There have always been at least dozens of women over 50 each year who fall pregnant naturally, and with improved egg freezing technology as well as Clomid, etc., there is bound to be an uptick in women over 50 who fall pregnant with their OE, though the odds may still be low, it is at least plausible. But again, it's no one else's business! 

Xx


----------



## Happyfifi

Hello ladies
Can I join in?
(I'm new to FF and trying to do this from my mobile phone - confused as hell re navigating around the site but guess it's easy once used to it!). 
Just wondered if anyone has done the research re best success rates (live births) at the various over 50s clinics, easily accessible from London? I'm thinking of going to TEam Miracle Cyprus but is there another clinic with better results? Would value your views opinions.
I am 52 and have a naturally conceived daughter (I know. Trust me, every day I am hugely grateful) aged 12. I have a different partner now and we have had 9 (I think, have lost count) ivf attempts, mostly ending in miscarriage, one terminated at 21 weeks due to serious congenital heart defects. We gave up for a few years to try the adoption route but that is proving futile. I now want to give ivf another go (although I feel a bit ridiculous at my age and am struggling to shake this feeling). Team Miracle think most likely cause of previous failures is low quality of DH's sperm so recommend double donation. I've yet to persuade DH to get fully on board. 
I have a whole raft of concerns around how people will respond, fitting in with other mothers and how the child would feel with elderly parents, neither being his/her biological parent etc. Funnily enough, I have no concerns about my ability to handle the pregnancy or being around long enough to see the child to adulthood as I'm very lucky to have excellent health. 
Any thoughts/advice gratefully received.
Best wishes to you all!
x


----------



## Happyfifi

PS
SryGrl - big congratulations!!! How wonderful!! 
Thank you so much for sharing your fabulous news and for your words of encouragement.
Very best wishes
x


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks for the support girls.  I think because I was so traumatised last time when I got a BFN and then MIL reaction on top of it its making me dread the reaction this time.  I don't want to tell her we are doing ivf as you all say its no one elses business and no one would be questioning a younger person.  I know its not her business, she not normally an evil person and she does a lot for me and DP, such as minding the dog while we work and she is usually very supportive, I think that's why I was so shocked last time when she made it all about her and stopped speaking to me for a while.  Oh well we will see what happens I will deal with it if it comes to it.  I don't know why people feel they can say what they want to us.

Srygirl congratulations on the birth of your beautiful son         Thank you for commenting on my MIL  I appreciate your support xx

Welcome Happyfifi  I hope you get a sibling for your DD  very good luck to you xx

I hope you are right Mandalay.  Dolphin your SILs sound awful ,poor you!

Debs does your aunt know you had ivf then or does she think you conceived naturally?  xx


----------



## clorinda

I got my blood test result back on Friday and it’s BFP!!!

I did do 3 home pregnancy tests during the week but I am really superstitious and wanted to get that blood test result.  My HCG level is 378, which the GP says is good.  I was going for my first scan next week but as it happens we have a holiday booked in Croatia, so it will be the following week.  

It’s all quite incredible and I am amazed, and delighted and scared. I haven’t told anyone yet (except for medical people) and no-one except my counsellor and partner knew I was going ahead.  I am thinking of telling my sister when we are on holiday – I might want to spend a lot of time resting – but I am afraid how she is going to react.  On the other hand, I want to start somewhere.  I saw all my family at the weekend (I have parents still living and three siblings) and I kept thinking, “oh my goodness, it you only knew!”

LesleyLupin – how are you?  I am really sorry about how your MiL is behaving.  Something about all this seems to spark off bad reactions in a few people.  As you say she has been supportive in other areas.  I guess the best thing might be to make sure you are doing everything to support yourself.  You are the priority, so if it means keeping her at a distance for now then that’s the best thing for you.  I hope you are feeling ok at the moment.  I know this is a really hard time.  My thoughts are with you.  

SryGrl – many, many congratulations.  That’s lovely news.  

HappyFiFi – welcome to the board.  I share some of your fears and concerns.  It took me a lot to go to Dogus and go through the treatment, but I am happy I did.  One thing I have done recently is join the Donor Conception Network, where they have meetings and put people in touch with other people who have conceived through donors.  It’s not something I am going to get involved with now, it’s far too early – but I have thought if everything works out in the future if could be a good resource.  They must have lots of people there who are around our age.  

HopeShines78 – how are things going at the moment?  Those comments were really inappropriate.  You weren’t asking her for her judgement.  I hope you can just ignore them. 

Thank you everyone for your good wishes during the 2 week wait.  It was pretty hellish and I was so up and down, it was lovely to hear from people.  
xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Clorinda            well done girl that's absolutely fantastic news, I am so very pleased for you so make sure we hear every bit of news.  Tell your sister her reaction just might surprise you.  Your family have fabulous news coming their way.  You know you always have our support on here,  we understand the fight to get your baby so don't let anyone upset you.

I am ok I have decided not to take MILs reaction into account if I am lucky enough to get a BFP, after all its my life not hers and if she doesn't want to be part of it (which I highly doubt) then that is her loss.  I refuse to let her make me feel bad like last time, she has no idea of my struggle through ivf so I am not going to let her add to that struggle.  Her son put me in this position so I feel she has no right to criticise me. x


----------



## Pernille

Congratulations clorinda!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Pernille

Lesley we were posting simultaneously  

That's a very good decision!  Don't think about the other people's reactions. Now it's time to focus on you and in doing what's needed to hold your baby in your arms. And your MIL might surprise you with a super positive reaction


----------



## Dreambaby

Yay!

So glad to see so much activity on this thread....I love that there is much to be celebrated and so many new people!

SryGrl - Congratulations on your baby boy! It is examples like yours that lift the spirits of the rest of us. I appreciate you posting your brilliant news, even though you must be busy Baby Gazing!

Clorinda - Oh my goodness! What happy news! Congratulations! Wow...that is one healthy HCG level too! What next? Over here, we have the initial BT, then are sent for another in 7 days, then the clinic says 'see you later, you don't need us anymore!' Wonderful news!

Happyfifi - Hello and welcome! Please don't feel you have to explain about having a naturally conceived child. Someone I knew with secondary infertility once described it as being like having visited Paris just once, and being unable to return, no matter how hard they tried. We all have ended up here via different routes, but in the end, we are all in the same boat!

Lesley Lupin - Your story makes me appreciate not having a MIL! Her actions and responses must be so hurtful. I truly believe the best you can do is not allow her to become your focus when you have so much going on. I know - easier said than done - but it is so easy to forget how much of a physical and emotional drain toxic people can be. IVF cycles should be times of nurturing and positivity! Okay, they rarely are....doesn't mean we can't strive to make them more so. Right now, your attempts to have a baby should take precedence over your MIL's feelings.

I was due to have my ET today. There was a flurry of calls yesterday from various people at the clinic, and it quickly dawned on me that my error-prone huge business IVF clinic had not got the message that the ET had been cancelled. DP and I had images of our embies thawing with us no where near! Of course, I took bit of an ear-bashing from admin people and got quizzed at length by a nurse to the point that I began to doubt myself. I am beyond irritated with these people. They have a lot of communication errors. It is a HUGE machine - our clinic - but everything is ALWAYS the patient's fault. They just cannot create a system that works!

As a result of this, DP volunteered to contact the specialist direct - a day ahead of our scheduled phone meeting - to get an update. It turns out the Dr had the Ethics Committee meeting date incorrect. It is next Monday. Not yesterday. He said 'Didn't my secretary let you know?' of course not! Anyway, I have been advised to stop all meds, but keep going with vitamins etc. He expects me to have a bleed [NB: Provera could not force me to bleed at the start of this cycle, so I wonder how this will be different?] in the next few days.

We will resume all of the meds after the *forthcoming* bleed. He expects an improvement to the lining thanks to a bleed.

We are also safe - Ethics Committee wise - he says, as this cycle was commenced before my cut off date. Sooooo, I think he may be keeping this as the one cycle: ie - we won't have a cancelled cycle and a new cycle - a fact that will save us 1000s of $$$$! Hoorah!

So for now I have to sit and wait for my first AF in at least 6 years! Should be a good one - IF it arrives!

Keep the good news coming, Ladies!

DB x


----------



## clorinda

Dear Pernille, Lesleylupin and Dreambaby

Ohh, thank you so much for the good wishes.  It's lovely to hear.  And as I have told so few people, it's great to be able to say I'm Pregnant!!  I keep on anticipating what I am going to say to my sister (yikes)
I am having a further blood test tomorrow.  I am still having regular weekly injections of extra progesterone.  Andri has been excellent in replying to all my emails.  I am finding it quite hard to keep up with all the medication I still have to take.  My brain is in a bit of a whirl. ( But I am of course, taking it all properly!)

Dreambaby - Good to hear that the Ethics Committee have given you the go ahead.  It must be so annoying for you to deal with the inefficiency of your clinic.  Sounds like a good idea to have a period and then start again.

Lesleylupin - sounds like you have worked out a good attitude to your MiL -stick with it.  

xx


----------



## Blue dolphin

Congrats Clorinda.

Folks if there are any clinics you can recommend that would be great.


----------



## mandalay

Congratulations Srygrl and Clorinda. So happy for you both!
Dreambaby, at the start of my IVF journey I went to a (very dubious) clinic that didn't seem to know the basics. If you have only been on oestrogen and stop you won't get a period (that happened to me first time). Have you been on progesterone too? It's stopping BOTH that does trigger the period. If you like I can dig out my protocol. Good luck xx


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats sryl and clorinda
Lesley - hope you're doing ok - go and relax on your holiday. Yes - my aunt does know about the IVF - amazing that she's since behaving like that. Funnily enough, a couple of years before I had James, she actually said you don't need a man, you could go to a clinic so it's bizarre.


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

I realise my last post was badly phrased.

We are okay with the ethics people for now. As long as we remain in our current cycle, we started a cycle before the cut off point.

A seperate/new cycle would pose a problem.

The age limit is a bit ambiguous. The clinic, prior to us commencing this cycle, told us the age limit applied to donor egg pick ups only, not the ET of donor egg made embryos. Their concern was that this rule could change at any point to include embryos.

Morganna, I have previously used Progynova to bring on bleeds. Don't know if it will work this time. I have not bled in 5 + years, and Provera did not work at the cycle outset. 

Our clinic may be hopeless, but our specialist is wonderful.

We should have an ethics outcomevin a couple of days.

Hope everyone is going well!

DB x


----------



## mandalay

Hi Dreambaby
When I went with the first clinic, they did not seem to know the basics at all.  I was left to find this out for myself.  To bring on a period you need to do this:

Days 1-11  just take oestrogen  (eg Progynova)
Days 12-21  take oestrogen and progesterone (such as Norethisterone)
Day 22    stop everything

After 5 days (very approximately - can be 10!) you will have a bleed.  If you don't do both hormones, you won't have a bleed.  I hope that your clinic will allow you time to do this because a fresh lining for your cycle will do you a power of good, flushing out old tissue and any fluid that has built up over 5 years.  The progynova can make you feel a bit bloated and achy around your pelvis.  I remember you saying that you felt just plain uncomfortable.  Fingers crossed for you and your DH


----------



## clarelocks

So, I have had my second such test last Thursday and it was nearly  3900, so that..was good.  I am having a scan next Thursday. So am very worried about  it in case no heartbeat.
I am on holiday i n Croatia with my    sister and just told her the news. She didn't say congrats or anything and didn't really ask me much. It's disappointing. Would have appreciated a yay even a pretend one.
Just hoping all is well for  next week.
Any news anybody? Things going ahead?
Clorinda xx


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Clarelocks:

I am sad to hear of your sister's lack of a response. Maybe you took her by such surprise, she was caught unawares? Maybe she will show more enthusiasm with time? I just don't want you to be bothered by this....please don't allow other peoples' reactions, or lack of reactions, distract from your joyful news! Come here and tell us instead! We love to hear such wonderful news and we are always excited about this kind of stuff! Best wishes for your scan...3900 is a nice big number for your hcg. Congratulations!

Morganna:

I can't believe I am about to broadcast this on the Interwebs, but tonight I have started to bleed! My first bleed in over 6 yrs! A good healthy flow, not the the gritty, discoloured stuff I remember of my last few bleeds.

The specialist wants me to restart the meds, but this time I will be starting at the high doses right from the start. I will get full instructions tomorrow. So here I go again....

DB x


----------



## clarelocks

Hi Dreambaby
That's lovely things are moving again and you can re start your meds.  Sounds like  the first lot  of meds has given you a good clear out. (Sorry, I couldn't think of a more delicate way of putting it!) Does that mean you have a transfer date now?

Thank you so much for your support, and you were right.  Once the news had sunk in my  sister asked me lots of questions and gave me a big hug and has been very supportive, so that's lovely.
X


----------



## morganna

Dreambaby, thats a great start!
Keep us posted.  And i wish you the very best                       


Love, Morganna


----------



## LellyLupin

Clorinda this dancing banana is for your sister  , so glad she stepped up for you!

Dreambaby glad you got your bleed and things can start moving agan, very best of luck.

AFM just started with the Buserlin injections, so here we go!


----------



## LittleHeart

Hello lovely ladies of this forum  

It is so amazing to go to this forum and feel the concern and caring words. I have been reading a lot of posts here and the shared experiences from other women on "Mission Baby" are really helpfull - Thank you everyone !

I am 50+ and my husband and I had our gorgeous little girl in 2015 - (egg donation) - a real dream come true ..... My thoughts are to go for a sibling. On one hand I am very anxious and unsecure if we will succeed (egg donation one more time) and on the other hand I have a voice in my heart saying : go for your dreams, do everything you possibly can to fulfill it, beause you are stronger than you think ..... and imagine yourself in many years from now regretting NOT having tried all you could....is there anything to hesitate about then .... ? And every time my inner answer is : DO IT, GO FOR IT !

I am wondering how it will be to be pregnant while having to take care of a toddler ? Some of you have done it - how did you manage ? 

My pregnancy was actually very easy - despite my age - I felt so well, happy and had no complications (some spotting during he first trimester - which caused many worries and made me behave very relaxed and without physical activities; once I stayed on the sofa for almost 4 days because I was so afraid to lose the baby) and in the end of third trimester, week 36 I had preeclampsia. I can't be sure to have such an "easy" pregnancy again ....

Our little princess likes to be cuddled and carried in arms - of course she does ... the view up there is much better ! But how about carrying almost 15 kgs while being pregnant ?? How did you handle that ?

Another question is - the bond ... the symbiosis .... how will it be affected by a sibling ? My thoughts are, that it will be of benefit for the kids... for the entire family really .... because they will "lean towards each other" while being kids and when being grown ups - and they will be able to share the same story of childhood and growing up, which to me is important.

Any thoughts and comments to this is highly appreciated 

Love from here


----------



## deblovescats

Littleheart - congrats on your daughter and glad you are enjoying her. Go for it if you decide it's  what you want. It is difficult managing pregnancy and a toddler, but it is manageable. I am a solo mum so had not back up when I was pregnant and I coped fine, so you could! Both my pregnancies were fine thankfully. I was worried about lifting a toddler when pregnant as first time round, I was very careful, I tried second time, but obviously the needs of the toddler intervened! I know we have to be careful, but I think our babies are tougher than we think. The tiredness really hit me as well as I just had to keep going, but I coped. I worked again up to 37 weeks. I think it's important to get as much support as you can if it's available.
It's not easy juggling a baby and a toddler but we're coping very well and enjoying being a family of 3! 
To reassure you, there is enough love to go around! 
Good luck


----------



## LellyLupin

Did any of you go for extended culture?  Just wondering if its worth the extra £450.  thanks LL


----------



## Stacyj

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows the best clinic to go to for embryo adoption in Ukraine ?
I'm 51 and single. 

Thanks


----------



## deblovescats

Lelly - I went for the extending to blastocyst stage but not for extended culture (unless it's the same?!)


----------



## LellyLupin

Same things Debs, however they said they usually only do it if the eggs are not that fantastic and refund it if they don't use it so DP is happy x


----------



## LittleHeart

Deblovescats   thank you for your reply to my questions. I guess you are very right ..... it will be times of being extremely tired and exhausted and somehow still possible to go on.

Your story is such a great encouragement to every woman wishing for a child/children - Thanks for sharing  

Some few relatives will be there for support and of course my hubby will. For my part I guess it also has something to do with not letting anything "exceed my limits" .... for example if work is stressing or others are expecting some actions from me, that I can't fullfill .... Looking back now I can see that I should have "allowed" myself much more rest and relaxation during my prior pregnancy - but I guess I was afraid to face comments questioning ..."whether this over 50 pregnancy was really such a good idea after all ..... ?"

And I have grown   ..... going for a sibling for our little girl would NOT make me worry about any comments anymore, because my focus is on the important persons of my life ...and NOT on the stupid ones "out there".

Lots of Baby Dust and crossed fingers for all of us .............. because we really deserve it !


----------



## mandalay

Can I join you on this horrible rollercoaster, ladies!  
Husband has agreed to let me go back for my last frosty!!!!!  Yeeeeaaaayyyyy!!!
Just passed my health screening.  Going back in October before he changes his mind!
Excited and apprehensive like you.  Hate pregnancy.  I am the queen of morning sickness (prostrate on cold bathroom tiled floor works best) but so want it to work again even so.
Good luck and baby dust to you all.  xxxxx


----------



## miamiamo

@Stacyj - I can't help much with personal experiences or recommendations. Here is the list of Ukrainian IVF clinics that offer embryo donation : egg donationfriends com/country/ukraine/treatment/embryo-donation+ivf-for-single-woman/ I came across positive reviews only on Nadya Good luck


----------



## LellyLupin

Thats great new Mandalay!


----------



## LellyLupin

Did anyone get hot flushes whilst on Suprecur (Buserelin)?


----------



## deblovescats

Lelly - sorry can't help - wasn't on suprecur, had a one off injection of I think zoladex.
Littleheart -  thanks for your kind words. It is all worthwhile, believe me. Had a great day today with the little ones - and grandma and auntie as well, went to a teddy bear's picnic by Spa Orchestra and then spent the afternoon on the beach. IT was brilliant to watch them enjoying themselves. I'm going to make sure I do my very best that they don't miss out by having an older mum.
mandalay - great news on your decision. I'm so glad I went ahead with a sibling. I've got my other two frosties to think about too.


----------



## LellyLupin

Deb what did they put you on for down regulation?  I am on Suprecur but its making my blood pressure too high so I don't really know what to do, I am on it for longer than normal so the other two ladies catch up to my cycle.


----------



## deblovescats

Lelly - I just had to go to the clinic for a one off injection - I think it was zoladex to suppress cycle. I didn't have to do daily injections. If you are having problems, I'd give the clinic a ring. I didn't get any symptoms on that.


----------



## LellyLupin

I wonder why you only got one injection and I am on one a day, strange.  I am there on Wednesday for my down regulation scan so I am going to ask how long I have to be on it, I think they will take me off it on Wed and start giving me the oestrogen.


----------



## Stacey10

Just different clinics and protocols, when I went to Greece I was on the daily shots, then when I went to the Czech Republic u had the one off injection. I preferred that, much easier !!


----------



## LellyLupin

I would much prefer that Stacey and my friend who went to the same clinic only had the one injection.  Suprecur is giving me cracking headaches I can't wait to be of it.


----------



## LellyLupin

I have a question from my over active brain.  For DE, if you get a frozen egg and want to go back to try again, do you have to go through the same palaver with drugs etc as you did before,  down regulation etc,  or do they just time it to your own AF cycle, defrost the egg and insert it when they think the time is right?

Thanks


----------



## LellyLupin

Is there anyone out there I am feeling very lonely


----------



## Stacey10

Again it also depends on the clinic and how they like to do their fets. The one I went to, their feet protocol was much simplistic, bc for 3 months then start the estrogen with your bled then progesterone support then transfer, no down reg at all, but some clinics still do the down reg and some clinics let you do a totally natural cycle, doing opk's etc then going in after ovulation etc for transfer. With my feet I chose to have a fully medicated cycle as u was travelling and wanted my transfer in a specific date, if I go for another fet I will be doing the bc protocol this time


----------



## Selective

Can anyone give me some advice as I am driving myself mad!!!!!

I am 50 dh is 52, no children between us sadly.  We have been involved in the adoptive process for years and are getting nowhere to be honest (long story).  Had a miscarriage at 43 using Clomid, nothing since did not try IVF thought we would adopt.

I have some intramural fibroids largest 14.5mm one gives me some pain monthly. Uterus normal.  Husband had to have steroids as sperm iffy due to eczema immune response but we did manage to get pregnant.  I suffer from anxiety/a little depression and take an antidepressant and would worry about pregnancy over 50 years.  Do you know if we would pass the markers for surrogacy??


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Stacey, part of the reason I am asking is the meds are playing havoc with my blood pressure.  Today I went for my down regulation scan which was perfect,  but when they did my BP it was too high so they told me that they may not do the transfer if the doctor thinks it too risky.  They asked me to see my own GP which I drove 2 hours home to try and get in this afternoon.  I did my bp on the machine in the surgery and it was still high so I got the GP to call me.  He then told me that the doctor at the IVF clinic should be monitoring my bp and telling me what drugs I should be on to regulate it not him.  Anyway he upped the drugs I was already on, I then got a call off the clinic to say there was a problem with the donor so egg collection would not be for another few weeks so I will be on the ivf drugs for longer and that they are not responsible for my bp and its up to my GP to treat it.  Must say I am not that impressed with my clinic as I feel they aren't that bothered, especially as they called to me as I was going out the door to ask if I had paid my bill in front of the people in reception (I had).  I wondered if they asked this because they wanted to make sure I had paid so if they do call it off they will still have the money.  DP is not impressed with them at all because I had to tell them I was running out of Suprecur as they keep extending my treatment to bring me in line with the donor and not giving me more drugs.  This is definitely my last go as I am not feeling good on the drugs.


----------



## LellyLupin

Quick question Stacey what does BC and OPKs mean?  xx


----------



## deblovescats

Lelly - so sorry you're having the run around. I do think you're falling between the two medical practitioners. I think it's really inappropriate to ask about payment in front of everyone. Also, I think some GPs seem not to feel that they should treat patients who are having fertility treatment. As your BP is an ongoing problem, I think your GP should be treating it. Otherwise, it would be impractical for you to keep going back to the clinic to have it monitored! I really do hope that your donor works out soon, it's so difficult for you to be on the medication for so long. I don't understand why you couldn't just have a one off injection like I did! 
Selective - I'm sorry you've been having a hard time in becoming a mum. I couldn't advise about surrogacy but there is a thread on here where you might be able to get advice. I have a couple of fibroids but not in a place which caused problems for either conception or pregnancy. I don't thankfully have any problems with them and only knew about them when I had scans. My pregnancies were both fine, but obviously it depends on your own medical history. Good luck


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Deb, I too think its my GPs responsibility but he said because the clinic took me off Amlodipine which is harmful to pregnant women and put me on Labetalol and its not a drug the GP would usually recommend then he thinks its the clinics issue.  In the meantime if I have a stroke who will be at fault?

I know I was shocked that they actually called me back to ask me if I had paid in front of other people sitting in the waiting room, if I hadn't I think I would have been embarrassed.  I felt like a criminal that they asked in such a manner in front of other people.

I know I did ask about doing a natural cycle but they wouldn't let me, I did explain my medical problems to them so you would have thought they would have put me on the least amount of medication they could.  I do not remember having to take any pills when I was having my OE cycles in 2012, for DE I seem to be taking more than I did before.  I am now doing daily injections of Suprecur, 3 x 2mg Progynova and soon to be starting Progesterone pessaries.  That's why I was asking if it did not work but I got frosties,  if I would have to take the drugs all over again to have a frostie put back in.  I just can't wait for this to be over Debs x


----------



## mandalay

The meds are just for 12 weeks. After that you are just like any other pregnant lady, Lelly.  Try and visualise your little one. Buy an item of baby clothes if it helps you to do this. 40 weeks to bring a baby in to the world. You can do this!! I have to take daily gestone injections after transfer. Last time my backside was solid with it all BUT I cuddled my little white babygro. Keep going and don't let the ******** grind you down. You won't see them much more.


----------



## mandalay

Popper troopers? Hahaha. Autocorrect censored my post. You know what I mean.


----------



## mandalay

Selective, have you ever considered having the fibroid removed so that you can carry your baby yourself? I know Dr Firdevs at TM does this. You may need 6 months before transferring but you will eliminate the discomfort from your fibroids too. Lots of ladies have to be pregnant while taking epilepsy, BP, diabetes medication at all ages and have healthy babies so don't worry. You are one of many over 50s ladies wanting a baby. Becoming less rare. But only you can answer if it's for you. Your problems can be overcome. xxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Mandalay  ,  I know I think I am just impatient now as I feel like I have been on this rollercoaster forever.  There is a nursery in our house that was for DP daughter, it hasn't been decorated since we moved in and shes 15 now, I keep looking at it and I am dying to decorate it, but I daren't in case I get a BFN.  DPs mum keeps saying why don't you turn it into an office as its no use as a nursery is it.  I have to keep fobbing her off lol  I must just be patient and get on with it


----------



## mandalay

Lelly, buy something small for your nursery. A baby's hooded towel or blanket or something that takes your fancy. Cuddle it regularly and visualise your baby. I do believe it helps. IVF isn't just about meds. I think we help our bodies do their thing by convincing our minds that this will happen. Keep posting! I will be going back for my transfer at the end of next month. Fingers crossed that we go through pregnancy together xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Mandalay that would so fantastic, my proposed ET date is 2nd October.  I have a knitted doll that I bought for someone elses baby, that I ended up keeping for myself, its on a whicker chair in the nursery and I look at that and imagine giving it to my daughter (oh yes my daydreams say I will have a girl lol).  Would be so good to have a pregnancy buddy if I am lucky enough to get a BFP.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello everyone x

I went for my lining scan today - perfect.  Bit disappointed that I have to take the medication for another two weeks as I am still in front of my donor, a little bit annoyed too that I had to point out to the clinic that I would run out of Suprecur again in that time.  I feel they should have given me the correct amount of medication at the beginning as they knew I was going to be on it for longer than normal, instead of me having to mess about ordering it, trips to the chemist and stressing over whether its going to come before I have already run out.  I might sound a bit  petty but I feel like I have given them over £8,000 and they are not paying attention.  Nor did they take my blood pressure even though they know its too high.  Not feeling the care that they promise at all.  I also did not like the 'you are far too early' comment, when I got there 25 minutes before my appointment having driven for 2 hours in rush hour traffic to get there, surely being early is better than being late?  I thought I was being extra sensitive due to the medication but DP is also getting the conveyor belt feeling from them too.  I know others have had a very good experience at this clinic, but I haven't seen the same person twice yet so it feels very impersonal.   I truly hope I get a BFP to restore my faith in them.  Found myself looking at baby clothes today when I went to the shops for a new laundry basket, I don't even know how I ended up in the baby aisle, I didn't buy anything as I didn't want to tempt fate.  I have never done that before 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## mandalay

Hi Lelly. The important things are going well for you. Your lining is perfect! Wow that's brilliant! As long as you now have your meds, stay calm. Your clinic doesn't sound very good on customer care but maybe you will only need to see them once more for the transfer now so stick with it. £8000 should buy you a considerable amount of attention though but if you get your BFP, you will think it's worth a hundred times that amount! Concentrate on staying calm. Download calm music, meditation guides, audio books.... anything that will help your blood pressure and anxiety. Almost there!


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Mandalay yes you are right, everything is falling into place so the little things don't really matter  .  I am feeling much better on the meds too,  I know its all so close now.  DP is taking the folic acid and cutting down on drink (although I can't get him to stop completely), he is also being a bit more involved. I am feeling very nervous but very excited too!

Hope everyone is ok  xx


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

I can only stop by briefly. I have only one thing to say:

I AM FINALLY HAVING ET TOMORROW!!!

It's a looooong story as to how I finally got here, but the important thing is I have arrived at this crucial next step. 

Fingers crossed our embie survives the big thaw!

Bye for now!

DB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Dream baby   for your bubsicle, Good luck   xx


----------



## highlandgirl

I am looking for anyone looking at the thread to let me know of any stories of ladies who have managed a BFP aged 47 or older having no previous children either naturally of via IVF but with OE?
I understand that it is rare however I already understand about DE my friend has DE twins so no need to remind me that option yields a greater chance but DH and I decided from the start we would only have our own biological child
xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Highland girl, I have heard of a couple of people who have fallen pregnant naturally at over 47 but they have had miscarriages and not gone full term.  I think as your eggs age they become less viable so even if you manage a BFP the chances of losing it is much much higher.  I have never heard of anyone over 47 getting to live birth stage with OE, that's not to say it can't happen but it would be few and far between. xx


----------



## teddy7

There is a story in the media today of a 47 yr old giving birth for the first time recently with OE, natural conception.  I think the fact it is in the newspapers highlights the fact that, as Lelly says, it can happen but it is pretty rare.


----------



## LellyLupin

I was just going to say that Teddy just been reading it x


----------



## clorinda

That's wonderful Dreambaby - I hope it all went well yesterday.http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/togetherhug.gif

Great news about your lining LellyLupin. Not long to go now.

xxxx


----------



## highlandgirl

Thanks Ladies just read the story gives me hope!  x


----------



## deblovescats

highland - it obviously can happen, but you need to be prepared for it not working. Also, as lelly says, you are more likely to have a miscarriage with OE pregnancy over 45 (not a definite though) whereas with DE, miscarriage is less likely as the eggs are younger. You are also more likely to get a healthy baby with DE over 45, but you may be lucky with OE.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi everyone, can I ask if anyone suffers from High Blood Pressure?  The reason I ask is mine is high and I am told that the ivf drugs can make it even higher.  I am currently on 600mg of Labelalol a day but its not controlling my BP.  My doctor says its up to the fertility clinic to advise, the fertility clinic say its up to my doctor as they are fertility experts not doctors.    I don't know where to go next as I am worried now,  tonight my BP was 105/167.  My doctor says doctors do not use Labetalol and wanted to know who advised me to go on it, it was my original fertility consultant at a different clinic, as he said what I was on would cause birth defects.  Was anyone else prescribed a baby friendly bp drug?  Thanks x


----------



## mandalay

You are poorly supported actually! Have you considered changing your GP? Methyldopa (aka Aldomet) is a widely prescribed one. If your GP is useless, go to the A&E of the hospital that you would pick for your antenatal care and tell them you are concerned. You can build up your profile with them ahead of your pregnancy.
Vegetable proteins can help reduce BP. You eat something with protein in it every hour (glass of milk, cheese cubes, handful of nuts). Are you on low dose aspirin? 75mg daily.  Take at bedtime so it stays in your system longer. Protects you and helps lower BP.
Your BP is high, aggravated by all the IVF stress too but don't panic. When you get to see someone who can treat you, they can get that under control. 
Remember that ladies with epilepsy, high BP, diabetes, MS and all sorts do have successful pregnancies and so can you.
Please consider going to A&E and changing your GP asap.


----------



## LellyLupin

I will do thanks Mandalay.  I am so annoyed with my doctor as I think its up to him to help me.  Hes the practice manager too!  I am not on the aspirin just the Labetalol, I got the impression that my doctor wasn't impressed that I was going for ivf at my age, almost as if he was hinting that the high BP was my own doing, my clinic said they won't do the transfer unless I can get my BP under control but they haven't advised what I should be on.  I used to be on a drug that totally controlled it but I can't have it as its not suitable for pregnancy.  I will suggest the Aldomet to A&E.


----------



## Tincancat

I was on labetalol in early pregnancy.  My GP spoke to the on-call gynaecologist at the local hospital for advice.  The maximum dose per day is up to 2.4g divided into 3 to 4 doses so basically sounds like  4 times the daily dose you are on.  Unless you are taking 600mg 4 times a day?  Methyldopa is a very similar drug, it's in the same class, and I doubt it would have much of a different effect for you.  I would say you need advice from a doctor on the correct dose to take.  Is there no one else in the GP practice who can help you?  To change GP practices might take too much time at this point and I doubt A&E will be impressed you turning up there as it's not considered an emergency. Might be more appropriate to use an out of hours GP or Walk in Centre if you have one near? 
TCCx


----------



## LellyLupin

Tincancat I went back to my doctors and tested my BP on the machine in the reception as I couldn't get an appointment to see him , and my BP was fine  120/86, I am now thinking my machine at home is faulty because its reading really high  167/105.  I am going to go back next week and test it again at the doctors and see what it says.  I am relieved as it means I can stay on the Labetalol.  This is what happens when you can only get to speak to your doctor over the phone and not get an actual appointment!  Currently on 600mg split over two doses of 300mg,  although I am thinking maybe I should split it into 3 doses over the day of 200mg.  xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow having massive doubts about whether I am being totally selfish wanting a baby at 50.  DP has gone of to give his sperm but to be honest we haven't slept and nearly backed out this morning.  The thought that keeps running through my mind is how is this child going to cope with losing us at maybe 20 years old, and what happens if one or both of us die earlier who will look after it.  I know I should have thought of this way before the morning of EC collection but in all honesty I have been putting it to the back of my mind so I didn't have to face the reality of it.  My head is such a mess, I so want a baby but am I being completely ridiculous and selfish putting my own needs and wants before thinking of this childs needs and wants.  Isn't that the first rule of motherhood putting your childs needs before your own.    Any advice out there did any of you with children go through this quandary?  How did you answer these questions for yourself if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tincancat

Lellylupin anyone having a child could be  considered selfish.  One doesn't do it for the child at whatever age one has a child.  People have children to fulfil their own needs.  You are still at an age it's physically possible to have your own child and before the times of widely available contraception there would have been births to 50 plus year olds.  People live longer now and you are likely to be around for another 30 years plus..... long enough to become a grandma  
In all these years those wants for a child haven't diminished so I think it's maybe just last minute nerves so try to ride it out and go for it.
TCCx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thank you Tincan Cat you say such sensible things, you are right people don't have children for any other needs than their own.  I think I would feel better if DP was on board but he was laid next me last night and I could tell he wasn't going to go to sleep, so that in turn kept me awake and thinking.  He was frightened of letting me down today and worried about the future and about my health at 50 and pregnant.  I just wish I had a crystal ball xx


----------



## Tincancat

Yes if only we all had crystal ball.  I'm not saying it's going to be easy pregnancy in your 50s especially with a high blood pressure to start with but there are plenty of younger women with health and lifestyle problems which go on to have no problems.  I thought I'd minimised everything by having stitch, taking aspirin and clexane but still severe issue with placenta of one twin.  Other baby no problems so same pregnancy and different outcomes.  We never know what's ahead and you will deal with whatever happens as it happens.  It's not given there will be problems just because you are older.
TCCx


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone:

I am still here!

Tomorrow is 7 days Post-transfer. I plan to poas late in the day, as on our previous positive results, a feint second line showed up then.

Our ET went without a hitch...well, for the 1st time ever, our embie was retained by the catheter. Separately the specialist, nurse and later the acupuncturist all said something along the lines of retained embies being extra lucky & 'sticky.' So the second go worked fine.

That means we now have one remaining blastie remaining from our one and only DE cycle of years ago.

I feel okay about it all. Maybe I am a bit delirious? We've been moving house and a dozen other things, it probably makes ivf seem more 'normal'.

I did have a strange thing happen though. I wonder if it means anything? A few hours after ET, while on the acupuncturist's table I started having a definite, not painful or anything, *feeling* in my innards.  I can't quite explain. It was just different from anything I have ever experienced throughout my years of IVF & 13 or so cycles. I am telling myself it was signs of implantation.

After our last early loss during our last cycle 6 yrs ago, we had blood tests that showed me to have blood clotting issues. I can't think of the name of the condition just now, but as we hadn't returned, we didn't know that to be the case until our recent series of consultations. I am therefore using 1 x Clexane injection per day, 8mg of Progynova orally and 4mg vaginally per day, 2 x Progesterone pessaries a day and estadot patches.

That's the story so far.

Anyone here had any experience of Clexane?

Wish us luck!

DB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Good luck DreamBaby! 

AFM we got 5 eggs today, the clinic are going to fertilise them tomorrow so we will see what we get from that.  I was wondering though as I am sharing, does that mean I get the five or does that mean we have to share so I may only get two or three?  The clinic didn't give DP my drug protocol as they said they would, so I am not sure what I am supposed to be doing.  I will have to ring them back again.  At least he performed, he did say he felt ancient when they asked him his date of birth.  Wish I was 20 years younger!


----------



## deblovescats

Dreambaby - good luck. You may get a positive but don't be too stressed if you don't. On my 1st BFP, I didn't get a positive till 11 dp5dt. I tested day 9 and got a BFN, which ultimately became BFP. 2nd time, I tested early on day 6 as I was being sick and nauseous, got BFN. Day 7 I got a faint positive, which became stronger. So good luck.
Lelly - Tincat does speak a lot of sense. It's only natural to have doubts, I think we all do, it shows we're sensible and intelligent people. You'll be a brilliant mum. No one whatever their age, is unselfish to want to become a mum, when the baby comes along, that's when we show how unselfish we are, putting their needs first - starting with sleep deprivation!! lol. I worry at times about leaving my little ones, but I'm hoping that I can be around to see them well into adulthood. 3 of my grandparents lived until 92 and were pretty healthy as well, so I'm hoping I've inherited their genes. No one knows what's going to happen however young you are. I worry particularly as it is just me as a parent, but I have lots of friends and family. At least when we're older, we have considered if from every angle.
I have so much love for my children and I hope that they know it. You'll be the same. My pregnancies were both wonderful thankfully in my late 40s, and I am lucky and have two healthy, gorgeous children. High blood pressure can affect women of whatever age. You look great and you don't look your age at all - believe me, some younger mums can't say the same. Some younger mums have a myriad of health problems due to lifestyle, such as obesity, taking substances, unhealthy diet, so it's not just older mums who can have problems.
As for egg sharing, Lelly, I think all 5 eggs should be yours as I understand that there is a guarantee of 4 minimum. If you are the recipient of an egg sharer, you get the extra egg if it's an odd number, if an altruistic donor, the no 1 recipient on the list gets the spare egg. I was recipient to an egg sharer, and I was lucky and got 12 eggs. All fertilized and 4 went on to blast stage. Two became my children and I have two still frozen.
Good luck for tomorrow lelly.


----------



## Dreambaby

Thanks Deb and Lelly:

I think it is a bfn for me!

Strange, as I just had a *feeling* things would be okay.

I tested late today, 7dp5dt and there wasn't the vaguest sign of a line. Worse, out of no where I seem to be developing piles very suddenly!

I haven't got proper computer access at the moment, so I can't check my old notes, but I am reasonably sure my previous (brief) bfps were visible from day 7. 

In my heart of hearts I feel that it is all over, but the reality has not set in. Maybe it feels strange because DH is away. I dunno!

Lelly, that is great about your egg pick up. I look forward to hearing your fertilisation results.

DB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Dream baby is today the testing date your clinic gave you?  If not then you have to wait until that date as that's when you can be sure.  I really hope you have just tested too early and you get your family I really do , don't lose heart yet and try to wait the full time we are all rooting for you xx

3 of the 5 eggs fertilised, they are going to ring me tomorrow with an update.  This is my last attempt so hopefully it will be ok.  If I get nothing I am not going to try again,  I need to get on with my life one way or another.


----------



## deblovescats

Lelly - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your little embies. I know what you mean about moving on if you have negative outcome.
Dream - I agree with Lelly. Every cycle is different and you can't assume that this is a BFN again because the previous were. As you can see, mine were both different. The definitive test is on the date the clinic asked you to test, so it's not all over yet.


----------



## LellyLupin

So transfer is Friday afternoon.  Just wanted to ask when I have been for transfer before at another clinic,  I was told not to wear perfume, body lotion or wash with soap,  and to wash my hair with perfume free shampoo and not wear any make up.  At this clinic I have been told nothing about how to prepare for transfer.  Has anyone elses clinic given them any advice?


----------



## deblovescats

Lelly - don't know what's happening with the clinic. I was with CARE as well, and was given info about not wearing perfume etc on transfer day ... Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## LellyLupin

Well a full on bleed started last night, not spotting but a full on bleed requiring a tampon, I am still bleeding heavily today.  I am pretty sure all is lost.  If so I am going to look into fostering with a view to adoption of an older child, DP seems more on board with that idea than he did about this.  Its not helping that my sister sent me  a scan picture of her grandchild this morning.  Why do people who know your struggle for a child never think, how does she not realise that that will hurt, I will never understand the lack of empathy.  

Love to all who are still trying, sending you lots of


----------



## mandalay

Bleeding does happen early on. I flooded just after my BFP result. I was told to increase progesterone and started daily gestone injections. My baby was still there. Don't stop your meds. Contact your clinic for advice/reassurance.
Fostering is an incredible thing to do too. My neighbor does it. Children over 7 are almost impossible to place for adoption because people want babies or toddlers. She has two little brothers (7 and 3) who social services didn't want to split up.
It's a tough time for you. I am thinking about you and hope it works out as you and your DH hope. xxx


----------



## teddy7

I am really puzzled by this Lelly, you should not be having a bleed so soon after ET.  Please do let your clinic know won't you?  sorry you are having to go through this, thinking of you. Xx


----------



## morganna

Hello Everyone,


Its been quite a while since i was on this forum.
Life has been happy and full.


My little girl Pippa, will be 3 on Christmas Day.


I cannot beleive it.


I am happier than I have ever been in my life.


Having Pippa at age 57 was an absolute gift.


And for the first time since having her, i am 'thinking' about having another baby,


I can't even beleive i am typing this, but its been on my mind lately and I keep thinking about it!


I am 60 this month.  Everyone is shocked when i tell them my age.  They think i am about 40 something.


I am very healthy.


Although i was single when i had Pippa (my husband passed away 7 years ago), i have not been alone.


A wonderful person came into our lives 2 years ago, as my daughters Au Pair.  But she has become family now, and has legally taken my last name.  She plans to always be with us, and she has become my childrens legal guardian.  We adore her, she is the kindest person i have ever known. And Pippa calls her Aunty Hana.


What do you ladies think about me, considering having another baby?


I would not share this with my parents or my siblings. , because i did not,  when i went for fertility treatment 3 times to get pregnant with Pippa.  They are just not that open minded.  They were happy for me when i did give birth to Pippa.


I look forward to hearing from you.


Love,


Gaynor.


----------



## artist_mum

Dearest lovely Gaynor
Follow what's in your heart.  That's my advice.
with love xxx


----------



## morganna

ArtistMum....thank you SO much!! means ALOT to me!


how is your darling little girl?


bet you are soooooooo in love with her!!!


Doesnt it feel wonderful      


Very very happy for you. 


I remember so well, our 'talks', and you went through so so much.


Now you have your bundle of joy to hold and to cherish.


Lots of love,


Morganna.


----------



## Tincancat

Go for it Morganna
TCCx


----------



## morganna

Thanks TC,


Coming from you, after all of your trials and tribulations, and you are also known for your knowledge and practicality!! that mean's a LOT to me.


I could not sleep last night after our texting. 


I have to start working out.  Get my body in better shape.  I am healthy, but i need to strengthen my body.


Then, i will be ready,     


OMG. !!!!    


Lots of love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Morganna, I would also say to follow your heart. If you feel like it's the right thing for you then go for it. Your determination resulted in your little Pippa and it's clear she has been the best thing that ever happened to you 

I'm still finding it hard to come to terms with 2 BFNs since having my gorgeous little DD (well not so little now) despite the last one being over a year ago. It must be on my mind every day thinking about maybe trying again. I've even researched clinics. You do give me inspiration. 

Good luck xx


----------



## morganna

Cooljules ,


Hi! 


I was pretty gutted for you that you got your BFN a year ago.


It took me 3 tries to get Pippa.  And the first 2 BFNs were heartbreaking.


If i do it again, i will psychologically be prepared that it could take 3 attempts.


The cost is the most worrying aspect for me.


But i will take the plunge once i have made up my mind.


I will also use PGD. as I did before.  I want another girl, as its much easier raising a girl when you are a single parent.


I even have the name picked out!!


I must be bonkers but the desire is very strong to have one last child.


I would defo go back to Team Miracle.


Which clinic did you use? it was team miracle correct? have you heard there are any other clinics that have no age cut off?


All the best,


Morganna. xx


----------



## Coolish

Yes i went to TM. As far as i understand, the other north cyprus clinics don't have an age cut off? So, ive had a look at those. TM would probably be easiest as we've been there but i found them quite hard work. Maybe I'd been spoilt by Serum


----------



## morganna

cooljules


are there any new requirements with TM?
any new tests they require?


why were they hard work?


i found them to be easy.


are you deliberating on another go??
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## artist_mum

Hi ladies

Morganna, yes I'm super happy and enjoying this LO that I've been blessed with.  She's nearly 4  months old so we are having lots of fun and I get emo at least once  per day just at the thought of how gorgeous she is! And in spite of me constantly saying that I mustn't push my luck and that I wouldn't therefore try again.. well, in my heart I do want another. I haven't mentioned to anyone yet. 

Hi cooljules, lovely to 'see' you! I was also so sorry when I saw your bfns. And I can fully imagine that you may not have completed your family yet

With regard to TM - we didn't have a great experience at the transfer time but found the organisation was good.  We haven't been in touch since then but do have a frosty there so i need to contact at some point. 

I just loved our clinic in Barcelona and would love to go back but their cut off is 51 and I will be 52 next week. It's funny because I wouldn't go back to serum although I liked Penny so I think it just depends how it went for you (all 3 of us favour the place at which we were successful!).  

Anyway, I'm v happy right now and we have my DP kids to consider (pay for!) so I'm not sure whether I will be able to go again or not.  I'd love to though!

Hi to others reading on here.  Thinking of Lellylupin right now and also Dreambsby.  Hang on in there girls..

Xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Great to see names I remember from cycling before! I was also so sorry jules to see you'd had BFNs. I think we always assume with DE, that we're going to get our BFP, but unfortunately that's not always the case. Can't believe how time is passing!! I really hope that you manage to go again and get lucky! 
Artist - I totally agree with you for wanting to go again. I was so happy to have my son, but even when he was tiny, I was hoping to go again with my frosties. 
Morganna  - go for it. I remember when you had your successful cycle, it was inspiring how you just went for it! I think you DD is the right age to be a little more independent for you having another baby ... DS is now 3 and I can see how much more independent he is, and it's easier to manage him now when I'm running around after his sister! 
Lelly - really thinking about you! 
AFM - I might be crazy but I've booked a review appointment with the consultant at CARE to plan another cycle to use my frosties! The appointment is in December and I'm hoping to try maybe in March, so if I was successful, DD will be 2! I checked with the clinic, and CARE treat patients up to 53 so thankfully I have a bit of time. I had worried that it might be 50. Evidently there are a few tests needed if you are 50 so will find out what they are.


----------



## morganna

Hi Deb,


Thanks SO much for the encouraging words.
Checking this thread today, is so wonderful, and getting such a positive response. It makes my heart sing  !!


I love this forum.  Isn't it the best?
We can all come on here, and talk the way we want to, and get such great advise and info!!! its the best!!


I am very happy for you that you are going to have a review and go for your frostie.  March is a great time for ivf..............new beginnings!!!!


Thats when i got pregnant with Pippa!!!   Thank you God   


Keep us posted along the way!!


As will I.


I am just waiting to hear from Julie, as to my new crazy desire to have another baby at age 60!     


Love,


Morganna xxx


----------



## Stacey10

Hi everyone   I think I’m getting back on the bandwagon again as well although I’ve had the run around with clinics, I’ll be using donated embryo’s so was looking at dogus, Bratislava and the Ukraine. Really bad communication with Bratislava so sent them a terse email saying I wasn’t happy and bam, emailed back the same day, apparently the lady I had been emailing had left, thank goodness I sent the cranky email to their online form, anyhow that’s my top pick atm, because of price, had a bit of a struggle getting them to agree to transfer two because I’ve had a csection but told them I’d sign a waiver form, too far to travel from Australia to only transfer one, hoping they come back to me saying I need minimal tests done as well, which leads me into Ukraine   the amount of pre-treatments tests they wanted me to do before I was “accepted” by them was mind boggling to me, way too complicated   And then I had fantastic communication with dogus, would use them but they’re a bit too expensive for us as we will be scraping the barrel to do it, although they are my second choice, maybe first if they were cheaper. 
Morganna, there have been a couple if tightenings once your over 50 and a couple more tests are required now than when you cycled, but I’m sure you’ll get informed if those  
We’re not looking at cycling until October next year, have an 8 mth from my last trip to zlin last year, would be so much easier if I hadn’t have hit that number 50 😩
Good to see lots of names I recognise wanting to go again


----------



## Inaaya

Stacy can I just ask why clinic don't want to transfer 2 if you have had c section does it minimise chances? C


----------



## Inaaya

I'm having fet early next year I have 2 embryos and clinic said I should transfer one due to risk of twins which I wouldn't mind! But they didn't mention anything about c section? I had emergency c section with my boy 3 yesars ago but had a natural birth VBAC last year with daughter xx


----------



## Stacey10

Inaaya it’s just the risk of twins with a scar on your uterus, in case it starts to separate, but the risk is pretty low, they have agreed to transfer two and I’m to sign a waiver saying that I’m aware of the risks involved


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies,


Fantastic news from Team Miracle!!


I can get my tests done there, before transfer.


And i can be matched with egg donor, so transfer can be  as early as middle of November.    


I am Super excited.


I am going to start working out on Monday, to prepare myself. Will take some zumba classes.


I already take all the vitamins that i need. 


And will send the deposit, on Monday.


Now................i will go through all the sperm donors and choose!!!


Babydust to everyone...........NEVER GIVE UP ON YOUR DREAMS.  


Love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Tincancat




----------



## Coolish

Wow, super quick, super exciting!


----------



## rosie44

Hi Morganna

You are a real inspiration to the rest of us, follow your heart honey if it feels like the right thing for you and your little family then why not. I am 53
i have three grown up children, i have been divorced for 8 years and just last June i married my new husband who is 13 years younger than me. He very much wants to be a dad so i am just starting out on the IVF trail. When i hear the stories from you ladies it gives me so much hope for the future. You are all amazing.

Sending hope and prays to all of you.


----------



## morganna

Thanks rosie and cooljules...... TCC love the banana man!


Best of luck Rosie!!  please keep us posted!


I am now on the hunt for an endo scratch...................but one where i get gas and air, or sedation, because i could not endure that awful pain again.  It was honestly the worst part of the whole ivf proceedure (pain wise).


Anyone know of a clinic that does it well??


Many thanks,


Morganna . xx


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - I totally agree with you about this thread - I think it's great there's so much support and it's a great opportunity to not have judgements made about us ... Great news for you - here's keeping everything crossed, it's so exciting .... 
Stacey - great news - and again fingers crossed! 
Rosie - welcome to this supportive group of ladies ! And good luck - go for it! 
AFM - I have my review appointment on 4th December, clinic rang me to rearrange as consultant not in on 1st. I'm starting to get excited about going back for my little frosties!


----------



## morganna

Great news Debs!
good luck and keep us posted!
all stations go this end............have to arrange an endo scratch, and clinic will arrange treatment around it!


it was the worst part of the whole entire process of ivf, last time, so i am hoping to get sedation, or something this time around!!   


Morganna xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hello! I’m an old FF user - I had a DE son in 2012 with my then partner.
I am now looking at going alone for donor embryos - i will be 50 next June. I’m in early menopause and on patches already so womb should be perfect conditon. (Fingers crossed) 
I will use the same clinic I used before for my successful DE ivf.
Just here for some inspiration and support . I’m planning to start my journey in the spring , around March, April. 

Look forward to Chatting to you all.

K.


----------



## Kaybee

Hey! That’s great. You use the same clinic as me! I’ve already had one son from TM. My son is on the clinic wall there when you go  x


----------



## morganna

Hi Kaybee,


I am going out on my own, to TM. Hopefully around end of November.


I went 3 times on my own, before.  It was fine.


I always stayed at Oscar Resort, but may change it this time.




Currently looking at flights.   I think BA from Heathrow are the fastest because they offer a non stop flight.  I think!!


Morganna .


----------



## artist_mum

how exciting Morgana - go girl! xxx


----------



## morganna

Thanks Artist Mum,


how is your little one? they grow so fast!!!   


enjoy!


Morganna xx


----------



## Kaybee

Wow Morgana I’m impressed, and slightly jealous! It’s November almost!! TM are so good I don’t think I’d even consider anyone else!  Are you having PGD / fresh or frozen?? 
I would probably stay at the TM apartments or Oscars and combine it with some days on the south side visiting friends ... it’s great that driving is the same as the UK in Cyprus  .
Have you. Checked Aegean for flights - they do some good business class fares for very little more than economy  x


----------



## morganna

Hi Kaybee,


I am having PGD, and fresh. Also, an endo scratch.  Also intralipids.  And i am considering embryoscope (if it has any benefits with PGD).


I have always stayed at Oscars, ..........what are TM apartments like?  Oscars has a swimming pool, and great Sauna, and complementary therapies. 


Thanks for the info re: Aegean flights...........i will check them out. 


How is your journey coming along??


M. xx


----------



## morganna

I found a clinic 20 minutes drive from my home.

They do endo scratches and offer gas and air.
They also do intralipids!

I want both, so..........

Double the luck!!  

Once i give TM the endo scratch date..........they will arrange egg donor around that date.

I am hoping the endo will be around Oct 31st.

Getting super excited. Taking vitamins, joined the gym, joined a dance class, and have eliminated sugar and caffeine completely from my food in take.

Can't wait to go to TM for my baby.

Good luck to everyone who is trying. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claireu

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining you.
I'll be 50 in March and just embarking on a FET probably mid November, I've got to have the scratch first this cycle. We've had a few cycles - all resulting in cancelled cycles or BFN.
You are all an inspiration to me - I keep having massive insecurity attacks about whether it's right for me to do this at my age. I'm my heart it's all I've ever wanted - and now I have a DH that is wanting this as well otherwise I'd have done this years ago. But at this age we've finally got the money to do it and I'm with someone that wants to.
But I just keep having worries that I'm being totally selfish and that the possible child will resent me for our ages if we're lucky enough for this to work.
I know it will be hard work, and that there will be plenty that think I'm mad - including my mum who thinks I'm too old on one day and then is massively encouraging the next. My DH already has three kids with his first wife so he's quite laid back about it - although he does recognise it will be tiring for me and hard work at my age. I'm trying to get fitter, I've always struggled with my weight and have hereditary hypertension, which I worry about. But I'm trying to stay fit and lose some weight if I can to stay as healthy as possible.
We've got 3 PGS tested frosties - and never got this far before with euploidy results - so I think the fears have suddenly increased because it's now looking quite positive.
Sorry ladies, I've rambled on a bit - but just to say I'm loving reading all your threads and you're giving me inspiration to keep going and follow my dream.
Take care
Claire
x


----------



## morganna

Hi Claire,


And welcome!


Everyone goes through the worries of having a baby later in life.


But once you are on the journey, all you will want, is to hold a baby in your arms.  You won't think about anything else.


I keep saying this, but i gave birth to my first child at 57,  It was a wonderful pregnancy.


I did have some worries about how i was going to manage (i am widowed).  And will i be too old while my child is growing up.  


But life somehow has  a way of working out one way or another.  And i could not be happier.


In fact i am going back to cyprus november/dec for another baby!!


Dont let any fears, get in your way


You will be sooooooooooo happy when you hold your baby in your arms, and you are lucky that you have a husband and that he too wants a baby.


Go for it!!



AFM.............i booked my endo scratch for Oct 31st.  WOOP WOOP       




Love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Claireu

Hi Morganna

Thank you so much for your reply - most of the time I'm fine with it - but then every now and then I get the wobbles!!! But I'm going into this with my eyes wide open, I do think I have an idea of what I'm letting myself in for - I used to be a nanny a long time ago to three children, including a 6 weeks old so and at 19 had no life skills and was in the middle of the USA on my own - and I coped. So hopefully, with a lot of life experience, a lovely husband, friends and family then I'll manage to do this. 

You are an inspiration - thank you - I really appreciate your time - and good luck for your trip to Cyprus!! And I have my scratch two days after you so we might be having transfer around the same time.

Claire
x


----------



## morganna

Hi Claire,

Which clinic are you using?

I go to Team Miracle in North Cyprus.
If they have enough, they transfer 4 embryos. I choose PGD because its easier for me to raise girls then boys, since i am a lone parent.

It will be exciting cycling with you 

I received the prescription, and will order the meds tomorrow. As i mentioned, endo scratch oct 31st, also, intralipids nov 11th and another infusion of intralipids on the day of embryo transfer.

My embryo tansfer date is November 25th! and i cant wait!

I need to book a scan for day 10 of the meds to see if lining is thickening appropriately.

Thats it!!  

Ive been on a high protein diet, with fruit and veg and nuts. Zero sugar. Zero dairy. And zero caffeine. Plus vitamins. Plus working out.
there is no concrete evidence that it works, but i like to throw everything at it!!!

good luck on your journey.  

M. xxx


----------



## Claireu

Hi Morganna
I'm at Care Manchester - I've had a mixed time with them - but this last cycle they've been great. Mainly because I've got a new consultant that listens and doesn't patronise.
I'd only have one PGS normal blast put back, I've got quite high blood pressure and due to my age they'd not put more than one back for me I don't think. The PGS is because after three failed transfers I wanted to know we were at least starting with a euploidy blast - instead of wasting time and money on embryos that were never going to make it.
I'm off to my GP today to do my prescription - he's been fantastic and I basically get it on the NHS, pay for a 3 month prepayment certificate so get all my drugs, usually including at least one lot of my blood pressure tables, all for the cost of £29!!
My scratch is on November 2nd and then hopefully transfer a couple of days after you if my period arrives, then my lining is doing it's thing!
Take care
Good luck
x


----------



## morganna

Claire,


Best of luck with everything!
please keep me posted!


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck for your cycle Morganna! 
Welcome Claire and again good luck! we older ladies can do it, just believe it! 
AFM - my baby girl was one yesterday, can't believe how the time has flown! My second week back at work after maternity leave and felt awful leaving her at nursery, thankfully only work 3 days! Strangely enough, several friends/work colleagues already suspect that I'm going to go back to reclaim my little frosties if I can! A good friend/work colleague said she is convinced that I'll be going on maternity leave again before too long, and she missed me before! The ones who think this all back me all the way about it, which is reassuring as I sometimes how people feel about me becoming a mummy at my age!


----------



## Claireu

Thanks Morganna - I will

Deblovescats - haha - I keep telling DH that it would be a shame if this one works to leave two frosties and not use them - I laugh about it with him but I have a funny feeling that in the back of my mind I might be serious if we have a successful cycle this time. I also think it might be a kind thing to do if we are successful with me and DH being older. Then they would have eachother. I think I'm now trying to justify it haha!!

Anyway - time is slowly going by - why does everything in this whole process take so much time!!

Take care ladies
Claire
x


----------



## morganna

Deb,
They grow so fast. I want to stop the clock for my little one!!
And I see you going for another one!!  


Claire,  the journey can seem long and endless, but you will get there!!  


AFM, my meds are being delivered tomorrow.
Endo Scratch Oct 31st
Intralipids Nov 13th
Scan to check lining Nov 18th.
Transfer Nov 25th.


Its all happening quickly, which i like.


And currently I am taking vitamins, and drinking red raspberry leaf tea, and 100 % pomegranete juice (both help with the lining of the womb).


On a high protein diet, with no dairy and no sugar. No caffeine.


And working out at gym and dance club.


I am giving it my all.


And will go again to Cyprus, if first time around does not work.


I want to be pregnant again, and give birth, and hold a newborn in my arms     


Good luck to all.


Love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Morganna sounds like everything is organised perfectly! Great that you can give it another shot if the first round doesn’t work, but let’s hope it does!
I’ve decided on my clinic, it’s one in Slovakia, they don’t have an age limit and they do donated embryos, it was a choice if this one or dogus, I really liked dogus, but they are a lot more expensive which is a shame, really good communication etc, but also a lot more testing is required too. Anyway happy with my choice


----------



## morganna

Stacey,


that's fantastic news!!


when are you going for treatment?


M. xx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear HopeShines,
I've been on here before but don't stop by that often anymore since we finally after 12 years of trying got our dream come true. A child is something very personal and hard to explain to people who are either finished with it or don't want them to begin with. And while your sister may not support you now I've seldom met anyone who didn't love the child that came into their lives now matter how much they disapprove to begin with. Look at all the grandmothers who didn't want the daughters to have children. Instead of focusing on the negatives here think about the positives. And ask yourself would you really be able to quit working early? Is your sister the kind of person who would really hate your child ?  If you feel she is then think about alternatives to this if and when the time ever comes. Yes you're older but younger single people get sick too.Would the question come up if your partner had an accident and died instead of you splitting up. Or if you split up after you had a child ?  And while it was right to the clinic to ask the questions, you as a responsible have considered them. If you weren't caring enough about have a baby you would have felt defensive and angry and would not want to listen at all. You started this quite a while ago and the feelings you had for it haven't changed or else you wouldn't still be thinking about it.  Have a good long cry and then look at your options then choose with your heart. Children aren't something we choose for the economics and so long as you can feed protect and love this one don't let others influence you with making you feel guilty.
Tee


----------



## morganna

wannabmomagain.....well said!!


Stacey------ your inbox is full.
M. xx


----------



## Stacey10

Fixed morganna


----------



## morganna

Endo Scratch done and dusted.
Even with gas and air it was still a BITC...........................H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
Luckily the Doctor was quick!


Phew.


M. xxx


----------



## Claireu

Hi Morganna
Mine is tomorrow - nothing but paracetamol for mine   they don't do anything for pain at the Care clinic I'm at unfortunately. I vaguely remember last time, and I didn't think it was too bad, but maybe that's just my mind remembering it that way.
When should you start medication then?
I should hopefully have CD1 on 10th November, so things are slowly moving for me now, thank goodness.
Claire
x


----------



## morganna

Hi Claire,


I honestly think it depends on the skill of the doctor, regarding pain and endo scratches. Many women say it was the same as a smear test.


The good news, is that it  is over before you know it!!! and i was right as rain as soon as i got off the table. Truly.


I start my meds Nov 9th. 


Am having a wobble today because of the finances!!! its going to wipe me out of savings.  And i must be a bit mental. But i SO want one last child.


I am praying i get lucky first time!!!      


Along with thousands of other women!!   


But its all happening now, and i am paid and booked to fly to Cyprus, Nov 23rd.  Embryo transfer Nov 25th.


Good luck for tomorrow!!


Let me know how it goes.


Morganna x


----------



## RED13

Morganna, your inbox is full!


----------



## morganna

its emptied now. x


----------



## juleshop

Hello Ladies, I'm now a single Mum of a 4 year old conceived with DE. 
I'm now 52 and menopausal and ready for another ride on this merry-go-round 😵.

Any advice on where to go would be fantastic.

Jules


----------



## morganna

Hi Jules,


Welcome.


One option is embryo adoption.  Its not as expensive as DD.
There are various clinics that do it.
Cyprus.
Czeck.
Polish
Ukranian


Plus, some clinics that do embryo adoption, have male or female embryos to choose from. 


Morganna x


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Jules,
You’ll unfortunately find your choice a bit limited due to your age, Czech have a cut off of 49 yrs, so you really have north Cyprus and each clinic seems to have their own cut off for age, and then Ukraine which have no age limits so the clinics set theirs and they treat single women as well. I’m going to Slovakia but they don’t treat single ladies unfortunately, I looked into both Ukraine and north Cyprus though, but for me Slovakia came out easiest with pre treatment tests and costs.


----------



## deblovescats

I know some ladies don't want to use UK as they think it's more expensive than abroad, which it might be in some cases, but just to let you know that UK clinics will treat above 50. LWC will treat up to 55 and CARE treat up to 53, so might be worth a few queries.
I've got an appointment with the consultant on 4th December to see if I need any tests prior to planning a cycle, all being well. I was 47 when I had my son and 49 when I had my daughter. I'm 50 now so still got time with my clinic!


----------



## nevertoolate

best of luck with your next round debs. xx


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks dreaming - I still owe you a reply to your message - haven't forgotten, just been preoccupied with Lydia's first birthday and unfortunately, going back to work!


----------



## morganna

Debs best of luck Dec 4th.  
Its great LWC treat women up to the age of 55!
xx


----------



## RED13

Hi everyone!
Can I join this thread please?
I am a vet in the IVF process and had my DD through DE.
Morganna and I go way back, right Morganna?   We both got our babies though. Not without multiple tries and disappointments, but we got there! 
Keep going ladies and never give up. You will be successful!
Way over 50 now and I am researching clinics.
Does anyone know what clinics in Bratislava, Slovakia, do DD on over 55 patients? And costs?
I will contact the recommended clinic(s) to get details.
Have a great weekend all!
Red


----------



## morganna

YES Red, we go back awhile  .
Its exciting to be embarking on this journey again!!


A close friend who gave birth to twin boys 3 years ago, and is in her 50's and single, emailed me today, to say, " You can give your little girl all the presents and gifts in the world, but the greatest gift of all, will be a sibling!".


She put everything into perspective.


Please make your dream happen.  


Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Red at the moment I’m looking at a clinic in Bratislava, no age limit but the clinics decide what age they’ll treat. I’m looking at donated embryos and for 1 it’s €999 and two €1499? It’s about €3900 for a fresh cycle. The clinic only require basic tests as well which I like, nice and simple. They do not treat single ladies though. I have just shot off an email to another clinic in Kiev as I am interested in gender selection, but it depends on cost of donated embryos and what pre cycle tests they require as I’m not interested in having to do the arm and legs tests before hand.


----------



## morganna

Stacey.....your are the worlds greatest researcher!!!
God bless you   


Just when i think 'wow...........this is great, embryo adoption, along with gender selection, they throw in NO SINGLE WOMEN.


And i guess a Widow like myself....is just that!!..............a single woman.   


Rediculous!!


Just like some clinics have NO restrictions..............EXCEPT they wont take same sex couples.


Again.................ABSURD.


But there you go.................we are at the mercy of these individuals that make up the laws as they go along!!


Please keep posting your findings!!!!  


Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

*Stacey10-*Thank you for the information. 
The rules that individual clinics have are absurd at times, like Morganna has said. 
I will check out Iscare in Bratislava and Biotexcom.
I m not single, but Hubby not on board...yet. 
He will dig in his heels and not give his donation to the cause I feel!
Anyway, will do my research at this point.
Happy Sunday!
Red


----------



## miamiamo

@RED13 - I can't help with personal recommendations, but from what I have read Intersono Lviv offers high quality procedures. Here is one of their webinars: egg donationfriends com/free-webinar-ivf-40-intersono-ivf-clinic/ Good luck xx


----------



## Stacey10

I contacted intersono and the list of tests they want done before they accept you was way too long imo, they obviously just treat you as a group rather than go on individual cases and past history, wanted a colposcopy etc for no reason, just because, so they went off my list pretty quickly.
Morganna there are still quite a few clinics in Kiev that do treat single ladies and do gender selection. Have you checked anymore out ?


----------



## Claireu

Hi Morgana
So, I got mixed up with dates but had the scratch Friday - and it was a little more uncomfortable than I remember the first one being. Also, I had really bad cramps until Sunday plus a lot more bleeding than previously. Which obviously with my skewed thinking is good news, because the first time didn't work! Haha!
So now just waiting for CD1 - should be Thursday, but as my last bleed was late I'm guessing this might be too!

Hope you're doing ok, I can understand about the wobble with finances, we're in a good position at the moment, because if one of these three don't work we have a paid for cycle waiting for us because of how bad our experiences were with the clinic. I'm obviously hoping that we won't need them after these three - but it's nice to know it's there for us if we need it.

Take care
Claire
x


----------



## morganna

Hi Claire,


Well done for getting through the endo scratch!! sounds like you had a good Doctor!! mine was rough and inpatient!   


I am glad you have a few attempts, because it makes all the difference and takes the massive pressure off!!


there is enough to contend with, as it is!!   


keep us posted!!


its exciting to think we will be holding baby in our arms soon!!            


Morganna  xx


----------



## morganna

Hi All,


After initially deciding to go back to my clinic in N. Cyprus (where i got pregnant with my daughter),  I have decided that I am going to go to Ukraine!


I found a clinic called BIOTEXCOM and they offer 5 attempts of DD including sex selection, meds, hotels, food, and airport transfers, for 9,900 OR your money back!!


They consider a 'pregnancy' to be one which goes up to the first trimestr (12 weeks).


So, of course if you miscarry after 12 weeks, you loose your money.


I feel this is the best option for me, considering that it took 3 tries last time around before i became pregnant.


I fly to Ukraine Nov 27th for a consultation, and then all being good, i should have the transfer about 6 weeks or so later!


Morganna xx


----------



## betty21

Good luck morganna - hope it works for you first time - is there a age limit there? If you can have sex selection which sex are you hoping to have?


----------



## morganna

Hi Betty,


There is no age limit.  And i want another girl.  It will be wonderful to give my little girl a sister   
Morganna xx


----------



## mandalay

Hi
Just popping on for the last time. BFN after my final single FET at TM in Cyprus.  Perfect lining, hatching 5AA embryo placed by experienced doctor.  Just no guarantees is there.  Feeling very down today - you all know that horrible disappointment.
I am very lucky to have three healthy sons and a husband who has supported me through my every wish.  I am totally blessed.
Will not be on here any more so just wanted to wish all you ladies the best of luck.  It's been nice to give and receive support.  xxxx


----------



## morganna

So sorry Mandalay.  
I have sent you a PM.  
Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

So sorry mandalay. I feel for you. I feel totally blessed with having a gorgeous son and daughter, but would be gutted if I get a BFN on my final try for a 3rd. I feel guilty for feeling this, but suppose it's only natural. I still feel happy with my little family. 
I'm glad you are so happy with your lovely family.


----------



## teddy7

Don't know if you're still reading Mandalay but just to say I'm sorry


----------



## Spanglyboo

Has anyone been asked for a certificate of a gynaecologist to say they are ok to have treatment? 
I’m not sure how I can get one of them!


----------



## morganna

Hi Spanglyboo,


I needed one to have treatment with my clinic.  My clinic is BIOTEXCOM in Ukraine.


I could not be bothered to get one from My NHS GP, because i did not want to wait for weeks to get one, plus, i did not want questions being asked about my age and ivf treatment.


SO i called a private hospital and paid £80 to see a GP and get a 'in good health' letter.


Hope that helps.


Morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

Really sorry to read that Mandalay - and sorry not to 'see' you on here in the future. Go well as they say in Oz and be kind to yourself - being so blessed with other children doesn't take that horrid disappointment away.. I hope life finds its balance again soon for you xx

Morganna - wow! You're totally on it again! All the very best to you xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Ladies
What is the lWC clinic-is it i the UK? I have contacted the Care clinic in my city but they go up to age 53. Whcih clinc in Uk cam go to 55  if any?

Thanks


----------



## morganna

ArtistMum....thanks!!


I can't wait for my consultation Nov 27th, in Ukraine!


Sweetpea, i dont know which clinics treat up to age 55 in the UK.  But i can imagine, they are much more expensive than clinics overseas.


For example, the clinic i am going to  in Ukraine offer 5 attempts (with sex selection) , hotels, meds, food and airport transfers for 9,900 euros or your money back.


They also offer a single package of DE for 4900 and a 2 attempts for 6,900.


When you go down the road of DE i always think its beneficial to give yourself at least 3 tries. 


Hope that helps.


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Thanks Morganna

I haven't come across  any clinic in the Uk that treats over 52/53. Im looking at clinics in North Cyprus-trying to decide which to go with
So am looking at the info available and reading others reviews


----------



## morganna

Sweatpea, I went to n.cyprus and got pregnant 3rd try with the clinic 'Team Miracle'.


I have sent you a PM.


M. xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Over 50's ladies.
Some of you have had more expereince with this. Is it possible to be successfull first time with egg donation? Has anyone got pregnant on the first attempt?
SP


----------



## teddy7

Hi Sweetpea - I had success first time with DE but miscarried twins at 10 weeks, in 2008.  I then had to try I forgot how many times more - at least six - with a mix of fresh donor eggs and sperm and frozen donor embryos, no luck until I finally conceived my daughter in 2011, born in 2012.  I then had to have a further four fresh attempts before I conceived my second daughter in 2015, born in 2016.  Whole process nearly bankrupt me!  DE can be quite hit and miss and the success rates fall the older you are.  Be prepared to have to try more than once, as Morganna suggests.


----------



## Tincancat

I got pregnant first attempt with double donation.  I had twin boys at 46 so don't know if those few years under 50 made any difference.
TCCx


----------



## teddy7

Yes I didn't mean to sound so gloomy...not suggesting you will need as many attempts as me.


----------



## morganna

i'm going for the success package of 5 attempts for good measure    with BIOTEXCOM.


i'm thinking of having a SET, each time, because i am afraid to have twins!!!   


ONE more little baby girl, would be heaven for me.


xxx


----------



## teddy7

I think SET is a good idea Morganna, I did this when I was trying for a second baby.  Part of me felt I should be putting back more to increase my chances but  I most definitely didn't want twins!


----------



## morganna

That's exactly it Teddy,  ................... i just want ONE more healthy little baby girl.


Twin girls would be lovely, BUT they would totally tip the scales for me, and for my little girl Pippa, AND my other children!!    


Twins would be around the clock care, and i would be very nervous carrying twins, worrying, if they are going to be tiny and need hospital care.  


I just want to enjoy ONE LAST pregnancy, and have ONE more baby girl.  And Pippa will have a sister to grow up with.   


Plus, i am single, and although i do have some help, twins would dominate the household for a couple of years at least!!!   


Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Morganna I think with the whole package that you have chosen, then you have the opportunity to do single transfers which is an excellent position to be in! especially as your in Europe and travel is so much easier, I was looking for a clinic that would transfer two, for me I’ve had a good twin pregnancy, I also cannot afford to fly back and forth from au to eu, so that was my main criteria, but your right with twins, it’s a big job looking after two at once, I think you have found the perfect clinic and package for you


----------



## morganna

Thanks Stacey  
You pretty much summed it all up  
M xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi
I would love to have twins. I wrote to the ukraine clinic Morganna sent me details of. Am waiting for a reply
SP


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi
Have any ladies over 50 had success first time wit egg donation treatment?
Can it happen?

SP


----------



## morganna

My freind on FF  did!!


her twin boys are 3 and a half now.


It CAN happen.


But i always say be prepared to have 3 attempts.


M. xx


----------



## morganna

By the Way Sweatpea,


Yaryna Yosenko is the co-ordinator at BIOTEXCOM and we are in touch via ********.


She is arranging a driver to pick me up from the airport, and she is arranging accomodation.


M.


----------



## sweetpea17

Good luck with everything Morganna
It's encouraging to hear that it is possible for it to work first time

SP


----------



## morganna

Hi all, just got back from Ukraine, 'BIOTEXCOM' clinic.


Frankly it was an absolute zoo.


Left me totally uninspired!


and the success package that they proclaim to offer on their website was not offerred to me, because apparently my uterus is not in the best shape.


I am going to think about things, and look into other clinics.


M. xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Morganna how would they know your uterus is not in great shape?  What scan did they do to determine this? Or did the do a hysto there? Good luck xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna
Sorry it didn't work out at Biotexcom. I actually didn't even get a reply from them.
I have been communicating with a coordinator from Crown Cyprus who is based in Leeds. She recommended that I have the scans or monitoring at a local clinic and then the final egg donation at Crown Cyprus. However the local clinic has said that they cannot monitor me and do scans etc unless they are carrying out all the treatment. So the  coordinator lady is trying to see what solution there is. Otherwise I will look at Dunya IVF or British Cyprus.

Things are moving slow right now
SP


----------



## morganna

Inaaya it was a quick vaginal scan. She said the lining was very thin, (it would be because i am menopausal) and she said the uterus was not in good shape.


M. xx


----------



## LittleHeart

Morganna .... so sorry to hear about your experiences with Biotexcom ... but on the other hand better to find out now than later ? I can imagine how disappointing and as you express it ...uninspiring that was  
But there are other clinics - so keep going !

Big and warm*hugs* for you ..... 

Little Heart


----------



## morganna

Hi Little Heart,


And THANKS!  


You are right, it is better to find out now, rather than later.  I know biotexcom works for women, but even the doctor was scruffy and yawning, and really could not have cared less. So defo not for me!!


I LOVE your quote.


It sums me up ------ exactly.


I can't go for an HOUR without thinking of having another baby.  


I am formulating Plan B, already. And think perhaps i will go in Spring for treatment.


Just have to decide where!!!


Morgannax


----------



## teddy7

Morganna I wonder what they meant by your uterus not being in great shape? Did they mean fibroids or something like that? I think you would be quite entitled to ask.
I am also sorry it was a wasted journeys but - onwards and upwards


----------



## morganna

yes teddy............fibroids.


The doctor was just so brusque and rushed, and negative.


I KNOW i have fibroids!! they are small, and were never near the wall of the uterus, therefor they did not hinder inplantation, hence i got pregnant with my little girl!! and had a wonderful pregnancy.


She really threw me!!


and i should have asked how big are the fibroids? and where are they in the uterus? (in case i have grown some more!!).


So i sent a message to the clinic today to ask for more detail on the scan that they did.


I am taking the meds the dr recommened to thicken my lining, and iDec 19th i am having a scan.  I booked it today.  And i was told that they can also give me info on the fibroids.  So i shall get my own info!!! from babybond in the UK!!!


I am already looking into Plan B.  And looking at other clinics.   


I am not going to let that cold Doctor, put me off!!! 


M. xx


----------



## artist_mum

Stay on track morganna - rooting for you xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - sorry you've had a tough time with the clinic - but at least you know now and you can formulate another plan. How about going back to Cyprus? I know how you feel about having another baby, you've done it before and can do it again! You were always an inspiration to me. As for fibroids, I have a couple of small fibroids but my UK clinic said they would not hinder implantation and as a result I have two lovely children! So the Ukraine clinic do not know what they are talking about!


----------



## LittleHeart

Morganna

You're welcome 

My quote is actually quite me too - so I know what you go through. I have been thinking, wondering and planning for quite some time - and getting ready to act now ..... gotta get going, cause time is really such a tough opponent when it comes to this kind of project ....

Thank God for inspiring women like you and others in here - a real treasure to find in a tough world !

Hugs
Little Heart


----------



## Inaaya

Good luck morganna really hope u find the clinic thats right for u! 

I had a fet of my last 2 Frosties on Friday so currently in 2ww!! Xxx


----------



## morganna

Inaaya, 


sending positive vibes!!!                          


Morganna xx


----------



## Inaaya

Thsnk u!! Tested positive today on frer at 7 days past!! Bloods on Monday! X


----------



## Stacey10

Fantastic news Inaaya!
Morganna I’m positive you will get there and you will find the right clinic  
Hi to eoe


----------



## morganna

Inaaya............FANTASTIC NEWS!!!  please keep us posted!! soooooooooo exciting for you!!  


Stacey...........thanks!! i feel alot better about things. Waiting for a call from Andri at Dogus!!  Will keep you posted!!  xx


----------



## LittleHeart

Inaaya ..... congrats !!!! So GOOD to hear  

Morganna ... happy to hear you are preparing plan B - Ukraine will just be a faint memory that doesn't mean anything. BTW I think most women our age have fibroids ( me included ) but as deblovescats says, they might not affect implantation at all ( of course depending of where they are ) but that should be easily revealed by a scan I guess .....

Baby dust to everyone  

Little Heart


----------



## morganna

Littleheart 


What is UKRAINE??      


It is banished from my memory.


Every experience 'serves' us!  


When Plan A fails, move onto Plan B   


M.  xx


----------



## LittleHeart

Morganna ..      exactly !!!

Hugs
Little Heart


----------



## sweetpea17

Good luck-hope it works out. I am still not sure which clinic although will be one in North Cyprus
Hope I pick the right one. 
Let us know how it goes with you
SP


----------



## artist_mum

Congrats inaaya - fingers crossed for good numbers in the bloods. How exciting 🙂

Morganna - you've a great attitude and it's contagious!!!  Gives us all hope - and a kick to get on with life. is Dogus different to TeamMiracle? I get confused with who is who out there!

Xxx


----------



## morganna

Artist mum................sent you a PM.  xx


----------



## morganna

Just to update..................i had a scan of my uterus, today, and its perfectly fine!!

aside from 2 small fibroids, which are no where near the wall, hence will not affect inplantation!

so, testimony to the fact that the doctor at BIOTEXCOM was simply in it, to make money!!

M. xx


----------



## Inaaya

Omg!! That's disgusting behaviour from the clinic!! 
X


----------



## teddy7

Morganna I had a similar experience with a clinic in South Cyprus called Genesis, who also offer packages, I had a lot of tests there to try and qualify for their 3 attempts and your money back if no success. They informed me that I had endometrial hyperplasia which was pre cancerous, and therefore I could not be accepted and needed to have an urgent hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy. They said I would probably need a hysterectomy! Weeks of worry and doctors visits later I had the hysteroscopy and biopsy and the doctors found...nothing. So I had all that worry and two procedures (the first time the surgeon did not get sufficient sample) for nothing.  This was early in 2015 and by October 2015 I had visited another another clinic and was pregnant with my second daughter. I made very sure  I let Genesis know that they had got it completely wrong and I had had success elsewhere. It is disgraceful how some clinics behave, it is as if they are looking for an excuse not to accept us so they just make something up.


----------



## teddy7

Perhaps the moral of this story is not to go for clinics offering "success or your money back" guarantees because if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is


----------



## morganna

Teddy i am so sorry to hear that. Some of these Doctors should be barred from practising!  

That is why this forum is good to have!! at least we can warn women!

M. xx


----------



## morganna

Thanks Teddy. Onto Plan B now.


----------



## Inaaya

Morganna - iakantero clinic in Greece has a sister clinic in tirena Albania which has a cut off age of 53 not sure if they do gender selection but maybe worth enquiring? Xx


----------



## morganna

HAHA.    

You are really stroking my ego   

I am way past that age!    

I was 57 when i had my first baby, and she will turn 3 this Christmas Day! 

How are you feeling


----------



## Inaaya

Feeling ok! Son wanted to go tobogganing!! Heavy snow here little girl just looked at snow and said yum!! Xx


----------



## Inaaya

Second lot of bloods were 675 at 13 days past someone said it might be twins but I really don't want to sound ungrateful but I hope it's not does anyone know if that number might indicate twins?? Stacey?? My hcg at 10 days past was 225 xx


----------



## morganna

Inaaya...................not sure!!!


you can always google.


----------



## Clara Rose

Inaaya,

Another Newlife success! 

To me, your number looks like a strong singleton. My HCG level with the twins was considerably higher than yours. It could go either way though. When is your scan?


----------



## Inaaya

Hello Clara rose! How your princesses?? Yes my second bfp from them! 

Scan hopefully 21 Dec when I'll be 6+4 xxx


----------



## Stacey10

Inaaya, I would initially say just one, maybe a girl as they tend to have higher hcg than boys, but you never know until that first scan, I’ve seen lots of twin hcg’s that we’re quite low, and some that have been nearly off the charts they were so high, out of interest you can take a look at betabase, and you can check out single, twins minimum median and high hcg numbers reported for specific days, you will see the huge variation, it’s actually quite amazing


----------



## morganna

i never knew that girls tend to have a higher hcg than boys!!


----------



## LittleHeart

Morganna ... your inbox is full  



Littleheart


----------



## deblovescats

I can believe that! I never had bloods done for both pregnancies, but I tested early both times. When pregnant with my son, didn't test BFP until day 13, day before OTD so presumably indicates that hcg level not excessively high. Second time, with daughter, I tested early and got a BFP on day 7, so a week before OTD, so must have been higher hcg level. AFM - had to rearrange my appointment for clinic as my daughter has been really unwell! Got a new appointment for January so still going ahead, just had to focus on my daughter now, as she has been unwell for 5 weeks, haven't been listened to by medical professionals, finally she was admitted to hospital with pneumonia and tonsillitis! We mums know when our little ones are unwell. She's on iv antibiotics .... she's improving now thankfully


----------



## Clara Rose

Deb, I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. As for not being listened to by medical professionals...yes, I've been there too! Drives me crazy.   I hope she gets well soon.


Inaaya, the girls are doing really well, they are cheeky little monkeys! So this is your second BFP from Newlife...they really are a great clinic, aren't they! I can't wait to hear how you get on at your scan. I remember my first scan, it was on 27th December 2014...I drove there through deserted streets with a feeling of dread...and returned home with the biggest smile on my face! I hope it's the same for you...maybe not the twins though!


----------



## morganna

Sorry Littleheart -

its clear now.

Its so great to read such great successful stories on this thread.

Lets hope there will be many many more to come!    
M. xx


----------



## morganna

Whoop Whoop      ..........friend of mine, age 50, just went to dogus, and is pregnant, first time around!!!    

Morganna xx


----------



## miamiamo

@ morganna - unbelievable. Congrats and a healthy pregnancy


----------



## morganna

stacey your inbox is full xx


----------



## Stacey10

Ooops, sorted 🙄


----------



## morganna

Dear All,

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
May all your dreams come true in 2018.
Love,                
Morganna xx


----------



## miamiamo

Have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year. I wish everyone that the New Year turns out to be a very special one. x


----------



## HopeShines78

WOW this is amazing news - well done to your friend, Morganna!

Hope she is doing well. Is she single mamma?

x


miamiamo said:


> @ morganna - unbelievable. Congrats and a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Hilly61

Hello ladies, it is some months since I have put any messages on here. As have been soooo busy!  I just wanted to say to anyone who is daunted by the prospect of seeking help for getting their wish for being a mum at our older age. I had a fantastic experience. I am a mum to twin boys , born at the end of August. I was looked after by the Nhs very well during the pregnancy, and despite being high risk for obvious reasons it mostly went fine. I was scanned frequently and did get gestational diabetes but was healthier than some younger mums to be by the look of some of the other pregnant ladies attending clinic.

I went to Cyprus for donor egg treatment. Which was a very different experience , but I had a fair idea from reading other messages in this site of what to expect.

I was in the lucky position that my husband who is self employed could have nearly 12 weeks off work to help, which I don’t know if I would have coped without his back up . The boys were 5 and 5.11lbs so a good weight. It is challenging having twins but I don’t think this has anything to do with my age, as having met younger twin mums we all have similar experiences.

So  I say go for it!  I know I have caused a bit of a stir being a new mum at 55 yrs old and a month later turned 56, but who cares!

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## deblovescats

Happy New Year ladies - may you all get your wishes this year! 
Hilly - congrats and very inspiring! It give everyone hope.
AFM - got an appointment at my clinic next Thursday to discuss another cycle with my two little frosties! Keeping everything crossed that consultant says I can go ahead. I was supposed to go in December, but had to rearrange as my baby daughter was ill and has been in hospital with pneumonia so obviously had to focus on her!


----------



## morganna

Hi Hilly61


Congratulations on the birth of your twin boys!! awesome news!!


Debslovescats, good luck with your appt next thursday.


AFM, i am definately going to cycle again, within the next couple of months, and will keep you all posted!


2018  BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!


Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

*morganna..... your inbox is full!*


----------



## artist_mum

Happy New Year everyone!

There's some really encouraging posts on here, i've just had a quick catch up after not reading for a while. Good luck to all those going for it in 2018

Artist Mum
xxxx


----------



## kitten106

Hello Ladies

I've not been on here for a while as my treatment came to a standstill & postponed by me as both my parents suffered strokes 12months apart and needed round the clock care ... They now have a care package in place so I'm concentrating on my treatment again ... I was in contact with Team Miracle & have my protocol & my meds all ready to start but their deposit only lasts 6 months so I lost that as I didn't have my treatment in that time scale ... I have paid another deposit but that will run out in March.

I feel in quite a dilemma really as TM seems quite expensive now and even though they seem to be most popular clinic , there are two other clinics that have really good reviews ! ... I hate not knowing what to decide as I can only really afford to do this once ... I also don't know whether to go for fresh or frozen embryos ( I'm having double donation as I'm single ) 

Anyway I'm really happy to have come back on here, and good luck to all with your treatment.

Morganna I hope you are well, and I hope Pippa had a wonderful 3rd Birthday 

Bye 4 now 

Kitten xxxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Kitten.


I sent you a PM  


Morganna xx


----------



## miamiamo

kitten106 - I am so sorry you are going through this and wish you all the best luck.


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi ladies

Has anyone used Ultrasound direct to have scans done? I have heard good things about Cherish but not heard much about Ultrasound direct although they do see to be regulated by the NHS and I can have them done in my city.

Any feedback would be appreciated
SP


----------



## kitten106

Sweatpea17

I have used Ultrasounds Direct 3 times now ... they are really good you can have all types of scans with them , they have clinics all over the UK so if you go on their website and look up the nearest clinic to where you live.

I live in Norfolk so the closest one to me is Bury St Edmunds or Cambridge which is only an hour away.

Good luck 

Kitten xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Thanks kitten 106. Thats encouraging and useful because I have a branch in my city based in the local Mothercare

Hope things work out for you

SP


----------



## morganna

I live in Suffolk and have always used ultrasound direct.  'Ive had to travel to chelmsford for scans,  because ipswich and burystedmunds, did not have any available slots on the dates i needed a scan. And they have all been good.  


M. xx


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
Good luck to anyone cycling or planning to  cycle soon.
AFM - had my appointment with the Consultant at CARE yesterday -went well. He said my consultation was a nice one - because I have two children as a result of my cycles and two in storage, and other times, they're reviewing failed cycles, so he was happy to talk about my children! He is happy for me to go ahead with another cycle but will only put one back as he doesn't want the risk of twins due to my age. I just have to have a series of tests which I might get GP to cover or if not, I can have them done via the clinic - such as blood pressure, diabetes check, BMI under 30, mammogram, thyroid function, haemoglobin, ultrasound of uterus .. he also wants me to see if I can have an appointment with my obstretician to agree a plan for if I get pregnant. So I know there's a lot to sort out but I'm happy that he was agreeable to my going ahead. I am planning to go for a cycle in June/July/August then if it worked, Lydia would be 2 1/2 and James will be nearly 5 so more independent. I feel that I've got a few hoops to jump through but am being optimistic. As thankfully I had two perfect pregnancies, I'm hoping that everything will go fine. 
My only qualm is that I have two embryos in storage and if the first one thaws well, it will leave me with one that I won't be able to use and would have to let it perish as I think you can only donate a minimum of two embryos. I feel awful about this - I know some people would be only too happy to be in this situation, but I feel guilty as they are siblings to my two, and if I hadn't had a frozen cycle, Lydia would not exist!


----------



## morganna

hi debs.......
have you thought of using another clinic and having the 2 transferred?


glad the consultation went well!!


M. xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Deb,


It makes my blood boil that your clinic won't let you transfer your two embryos. It should be up to you. Who do they think they are?!  I mean, you have had two healthy children, what do they think the risk is? My clinic in Greece also recommended I transfer one embryo because of my age, but I insisted on two and they went along with it. I actually wanted twins. Apart from bleeding at six weeks, my pregnancy was without complications and I was 50 and had previously had a myomectomy. I sometimes wonder, had I gone along with the clinic's recommendation to transfer only one, which of my beautiful girls would I not have. It's unthinkable. I also think the amount of testing they're asking you to have is ridiculous. The only pre-cycle testing I had was blood group and communicables. I'm so glad I went abroad and not to a UK  clinic if this is the way they act.


I agree with Morganna, is there no way you can move your embryos to another clinic and transfer them both? It's sad that one of them will not get a chance.


Clara xx


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks for the support Morganna and Clara. I'm definitely looking into all options. It should really be down to us to make the decision - it's not as if we don't weigh everything up. I keep thinking in the future, how will I say to James and Lydia that I had to let one of their siblings go. I've definitely decided that I'm not having two thawed at the same time if they won't put both back, and then if that cycle didn't work, the other one would have a chance. I can't see how one day when you're 49 you don't need all the testing and then the next day when you're 50, you have to be tested. I think we as older mums go into it with our eyes open and are probably a lot healthier than a lot of obese young mums, who drink, take drugs and eat junk food! I thankfully had no problems in my pregnancies despite being monitored and tested, and I got pregnant twice with IVF which a lot of younger women sadly don't! 
I'm going to go ahead with this one way or another!


----------



## Baby powder

Hi ladies.  I have not posted on here for a quite a while now.  I think since announcing  my bfp. I'm really pleased to announce  the safe arrival of a little girl.  She weighed 6lb 7 oz.  I'm  51 now. I had a wonderful  pregnancy no ailments. Just a bit uncomfortable  with my big belly at the end.  I am still amazed with my little bundle of joy and I know how lucky I am. Good luck to everyone still trying  it can happen .


----------



## Stacey10

Kimmy congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter  
Deb can you not get a letter from your ob giving you the green light to transfer two? Usually the older you get they more likely it is that they will transfer two as supposedly it’s harder for us to fall pregnant, so they say 🤔 anyhow, given that you have had two uneventful pregnancies, it should be up to you and your ob, not the fertility dr to decide. The clinic where I’m looking at going suggested transferring one and I’ve pushed for two, which they have agreed to do, I will sign a waiver stating that I know the risks of a twin pregnancy. It’s nit like your asking them to transfer 8


----------



## morganna

Congratulations Kimmy  
Enjoy your little bundle of joy   
Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats Kimmy - enjoy your little girl! 
Thanks Stacey - might have to do that! 
AFM - a positive story - been to a baptism today for an ex work colleague who has grown up children and and 1 teenager, and with new partner, wanted a baby. She went to my clinic after hearing my story, and had a little girl in September who was 4 weeks prem and she had pre-eclampsia, but baby is fine. She was nearly 49 when she had her and turns 50 this year. She used donor egg and is very happy! So us older ladies can do it! Was in same church I had my two baptised so brought back lots of happy memories.


----------



## Stork12

Hi ladies, I am 51 yo and got a BFP after embryo donation in Northern Cyprus.  I had 2 transferred and had a private scan in UK last week indicating that I am now carrying twins 😁😁.  My joy was shot down by the negativity of my GP who said that I probably won't be able to carry the pregnancy at my age.  I feel so disheartened and am now questioning if I did the right thing.  Have any of you experienced this attitude from your doctor?


----------



## morganna

Hi Stork.


Congratulations!!!


Wonderful news!


Did the doctor give you any medical reason why you would not be able to carry the twins?


Because if the Doctor didn't he or she should be struck off and not be able to practise any more.  Thats disgusting behaviour. 


You surely won't go to him or her anymore?


I know many women in their 50s who had babies, twins and singletons and did absolutely fine!!  So its utter nonsense and just cruel.


Morganna.


p,s, May i ask which clinic you used, and was it embryo adoption?


----------



## Stork12

Thanks Morganna for your words of encouragement, I'm feeling so anxious after the visit.
I had my treatment with Dunya.  I had to have many tests beforehand, ECG, scans, blood tests etc.  As I am single I had donor egg and donor sperm.  
I didn't tell my GP that I was going for treatment, she said that the oldest pregnant lady she had in her surgery was 46yo.


----------



## nevertoolate

Hi ladies I read somewhere that over 45 if a pregnancy happened without ivf the chances of twins is extremely high so that throws out the reluctance of the medical profession for twins as nature would try to make that happen anyway. Good luck debs xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Stork,


Congratulations on your twin pregnancy!   


I think your GP's attitude stinks. Why shouldn't you be able to carry the pregnancy just because you're 51? I had healthy twins aged 50, with no problems, well that is apart from terrible anxiety because of all the scare stories.    I would just ignore your GP. I never went near my GP during my pregnancy...when I was 45 she told me I was too old to be having any more IVF and "I might as well give up." Obviously I never took that advice!  


As Morganna said, don't let anyone steal your joy. Twins are wonderful and I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## deblovescats

Stork - don't let your GP spoil enjoyment of your pregnancy! It really infuriates me how the medical profession suddenly deem it a problem when you're pregnant in your late 40s or in your 50s despite being healthy. There are lots of younger women out there who are totally unhealthy - massively obese, smokers, take drugs, eat junk food, don't look after themselves ... but that's ok but of their age on a piece of paper! 
I had my son at 47 and my daughter at 49 and am hoping to go again, so will be 51 when I have the baby if it works out. I was monitored of course due to my age, and I felt pressured into having an elective C-section against my wishes due to my age, but thankfully all my screening tests were negative and I had two absolutely healthy pregnancies and had two healthy babies born at a good weight. Another concern is that we don't seem to be able to carry babies to a good weight and we do - mine were 8 lb 8 oz and 8 lb 15 oz!


----------



## Stork12

Thank you so much ladies, your comments have really helped me, especially when I see that many  of you have experienced pregnancies which resulted in healthy babies and mummies.

I will see if I can deal with the hospital instead of having to visit GP.  I just hope that they are not as ignorant and old fashioned as my GP!


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, and congratulations Stork! About age - my GP was very reluctant to give me the Pill before my most recent cycle as I was just 50. He was sensible enough to say that just because I was days over 50 and not 49 and 11 months it wasn't suddenly terrible, but he did frighten me a bit about blood clots etc.


I'm 50 and feeling old, and lately menopausal, anyone else? I think maybe all the IVF drugs have masked the menopausal symptoms which I suddenly seem aware of. I know the 2 or 3 times I've been on the Pill before cycling that I've suddenly felt generally better! So I'm worried about how I'd feel, looking after a baby, if I'm ever lucky enough to succeed at this business. My DH wants me to stop, he was never keen on the idea of a donor anyway, and my Mum thinks I'm too old - children are very tiring she says. Makes me mad, I just want to have the experience like everyone else, and they all seem to cope. It's very tiring dealing with insensitive comments and the incessant baby/children talk at work if you ask me!


I'm finding it really hard to organise myself for another cycle. I'm thinking of changing clinic again, I feel like a clinic tart! My latest clinic have agreed to a final cycle despite my age (sounds very final which I don't like, but I know it probably has to be the final FRESH cycle). They want a hysto and 3 months down reg on Prostap first. More costs and procedures. They guarantee 6 eggs and have only transferred one at a time, not sure if they'd do 2. So what if I'm lucky enough to have embryos left over? They used frozen eggs before which I didn't know until rather late in the day, I'm not convinced they are good as fresh. I'm thinking about TM in Cyprus, any thoughts? It all seems such an effort to change clinic again. Also we have frozen sperm which I'd like to use, so I'd need to organise that to be shipped, anyone else done that? 


Thanks x


----------



## Stacey10

Stork congratulations and give your gp the boot !
Rubyring yes babies are tiring, but they are at any age, so is going to work everyday and slogging your guts out for someone else to make money, which your given a small portion of, considering it’s only paper and not even of any real value, so many negative comments around you about having a baby! Tell them all to keep their comments to themselves.
Definitely fresh is far superior than frozen eggs, I would change clinics so if you get frosties you can use them, there are also companies that will transport frozen sperm.
Think of it as a fresh new start, I find it exciting looking at clinics to see what they can offer, brand new year, new clinic and new opportunities for you to become a mum ! Maybe look at dogus and TM, you’ll have to have a couple of extra tests done because your over 46, but you can do them out there with their drs usually. Good luck and go for it !
Hi to eoe 👋


----------



## kitten106

Hi everyone

Stork congratulations on your pregnancy .... Morgannna & the other ladies are absolutely right about not letting your GP comments spoil this for you.

Her comment about a 46 yo being the oldest pregnancy she had seen !! Well that came out of the book "Who Cares".... The woman is an idiot and I wouldn't go and see her anymore ... You will be treated so much better at the hospital they don't tend to be so old fashioned & stuffy.

My GP is male and the GP I saw before him was also male and they have both been wonderful with me .... He prescribed all my meds on an NHS prescription to save me money and any tests he can do he does them ... He's all for treatment ... his only concern with it was that I was healthy enough.

The 3 other GPs at my surgery are woman and they are all against what I'm doing ... Which is why I never go and see them ... I have always been baffled that woman GPs are judgemental about all this !!

Kitten xxx


----------



## deblovescats

I totally agree ladies. You're an inspiration Morganna! 
Ruby - if you so want a baby, go for it - and don't worry about trying a different clinic. I'm 50 now and I do get tired but so do all the other mums I know of various ages. I manage to work 3 days in a job I enjoy, I juggle childcare as I'm on my own, and I go to groups the other two days so James and Lydia can mix with other children and I get a chance to chat to the mums and grandmas. I'm lucky in that the mums and grandmas in the groups I go to are lovely - some of the mums are older too, but obviously not as old as me I imagine! I've been totally accepted.
When I went for treatment the first time, I told no one as I thought it was no concern of theirs and that I would share it if I became pregnant. I didn't want all the questions of whether it worked or not. It did work and when I told my work colleagues they were all happy for me, not one had an issue about it. One colleague was so happy for me that she cried! They all thought that I was entitled to become a mum, and not to miss out just because I hadn't met my ideal man before. They knew that I had 3 embryos in storage, so a few close friends at work kept asking me if I was going again and they knew that I was. I shared the result early on with several friends, but not one else at that stage, and again they were happy for me, and have been so supportive and are there for me if I need babysitting. I did not tell my mum and sister again as didnt' want any comments. My mum is now 88 and she wouldn't understand about the donor issue so she assumes it's my own eggs and I haven't informed her, especially as she thinks my cousin's adopted daughters are not his flesh and blood! She loves my children though. The only one who knows about donor egg is my sister as she was under the misapprehension that she could conceive pretty easily with OE. I didn't tell her as I have problems in my relationship with her about babies due to her jealousy as she doesn't have any. She loves my two, but I daren't again tell her any plans for another cycle!
Just wanted to say I have had no regrets about becoming a mum later in life - I love my children and they love me, and they are the light of my life. I want to go and rescue my little frosties! 
As for GPs, I went to the female GP at my surgery who is lovely and she sorted out what blood tests she could so that I didn't have to pay for that at least, and she's been very supportive so I'm going to see her in February to try and sort out the tests as outlined by the clinic so I can hopefully go forward with this.
When I see my beautiful children fast asleep I just stare at them in awe and thank whoever's listening for them! 
You can all do it ladies - lets all inspire each other


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Deblovecats
Your story is so inspiring. You are very lucky
SP


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, and thanks for the positive comments. I'm really finding it hard to get going again this time, after so much bad luck and negativity. However the thought of never being a Mum is just so sad and makes me   
Stacey - I had a look at Dogus as well as TM, gosh there are about 6 different websites but seems like only 2 actual clinics/doctors. Talk about confusing! Dogus has quickly sent back their general info email. So now I have to start asking all my questions - big effort required
Morganna - you are always so positive, I love it! I find it so difficult to be positive. I don't know why I have to have such a difficult road with so many failures, not to mention the severe pelvic infection which is so rare I've not found anyone else have that
Deb - you're amazing too


Stork - find a different GP! I've been told my area has the highest age of mothers in the country, so hopefully if I ever get there my hospital will be fine about it. My GP is very understanding - male - and helps with bloods and prescriptions when he can


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks sweetpea and ruby. Good luck on your cycle Morganna.
I really hope you all get some success. I know how lucky I am with my two gorgeous children. I think it just goes to show that we older ladies can do it - we can get pregnant too with donor eggs and it's about time that the medical profession got on board with that. I think some are living in the past - after all we're classed as 'geriatric mothers' over 35!


----------



## Hilly61

Hi stork,

I Don’t know if you read my earlier post couple pages back.  I am the very HAPPY mother of twin boys born 29th Aug 2017. I was 55 at the time and turned 56 in September. 

Don’t worry about your Gp you will be swept up by the maternity unit, and almost certainly your care will be consultant led, so you probably won’t see your GP.  I felt a bit scared of what sort of reaction I would receive by the midwives and Doctors but I can tell you it was all positive, if they did have any views they kept them to themselves.

I had an elective caesarean for a few reasons ie one twin was breach, previous surgery. I can say that my experience was very positive!! The staff were wonderful to both me and my husband in the maternity unit.

Twins are full on, but as we have o other children we know no different.  If you have good friends or family to help out a bit the first three months that will be a bonus, ie so you get fed and watered too.

We feel so lucky everyday and are so glad to have two gorgeous boys, they are truly delightful and their little personalities are shining thru and giving us so much joy.

So put your Gp out if your mind and change to a different practice or other doctor within your own surgery.

Good luck and congratulations, and look after yourself,!!!


----------



## Stork12

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your inspirational words, it's really helped me get into a more positive frame of mind.  So many of you have had babies in your 50s so it can be achieved no matter what that ignorant GP  says.

Morganna I tried to PM you but I keep error messages about 'Not solving the puzzle properly'  😣😣.  I've sent an email to the administrator to resolve.  You've helped me regain my fighting spirit.  

I have another scan on Tues and hope all is well and that the hospital staff are more forward thinking.


----------



## morganna

Stork..............glad you are feeling stronger


I have PM'd you with my email address   


you will find hospital staff, too busy to even care.  They were always great with me and i was 56! 




Morganna x


----------



## Stacey10

Rubyring, I can see by your sig that you have had immune testing done, but maybe a bit more in-depth immune or blood clotting testing would be beneficial before you cycle again. Did they come up with anything when you had it done ? I’m sure something has been missed 🤔 or if something has been found they need to tweak your protocol again.


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Ladies
Does anyone know where to have the cystic fibrosis test done privately? My GP is looking into it but my husband may have to have it done privately.
I am also trying to find somewhere to have my blood type test

SP


----------



## Steffie_B

Hello Ladies
I'm currently cycling at TM (DE)...our scheduled transfer day is January 30! Yikes!!! I realise I'm late in the game but I hope I can join this board. It would be good to connect with other women around my age doing DE. 
-S


----------



## Steffie_B

Hi Morganna,
Thank you! I feel welcome already. You are an absolute inspiration for me. I've been lurking around here for the past 6 months or so but felt some inhibition about putting myself "out there" out here . It's weird ...can't find the proper words to describe my 'fearfulness'. Anyway...I'm happy I finally grew a pair, I've been feeling rather lonely. Right now I am navigating the waters of cautious optimism...yet I feel that so much of this boils down to a roll of the dice. 
Current dilemma: My donor's egg retrieval is the day after tomorrow and we are still on the fence regarding the Embryoscope. 
Any thoughts? Did you use it?
-S


----------



## morganna

They did not offer embryoscope when i had my daughter, 3 years ago,
I read that it can increase your chances, because the embryo is not 'interuupted' and moved. They can study it etc without moving it.
But there is not a whole lot of info on it to be honest. I guess they would not have invented it PURELY to make extra money!! so i lean towards that it may have a use! however at 700 euros, you need to factor in, 'will i need another cycle'??


i always used PGD, so it gets very expensive.  


I hope that helps!!


Morganna x


----------



## Steffie_B

Hi Morganna, Thanks for the info. Today was EC day...another leg in our journey. We opted not to do Embryoscope. With regard to our case, I don't feel that the benefits don't outweigh the cost. Lack of proper research makes it difficult to make an informed decision. From what I've read it's still very much an experimental piece of technology. It's a pity that the costs are being passed off onto the patients. 
When are you planning to go back to TM?

-Steffie


----------



## Clarabelle71

I want to wish you both luck Steffie and morganna. 

Iam 46 and almost 11 weeks from TM. I didn't do embryoscope or pgd. Transfered 3 embryos and one stuck. Praying everything turns out. X


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle...............wonderful news!! Congratulations.
Please keep us posted!


Morganna x


p.s. may i ask what your lining was? i am always curious...............mine was only 8mm when i had my daughter.


----------



## Clarabelle71

I know she said i had a triple layer and i think she said 8mm? She said i would get pregnant. She gave an injection but i don't know what it was. That was 5 days before transfer so could be more on transfer day.
Wishing you baby dust x


----------



## morganna

Thanks Clarabelle.................TRIPLE LAYER are the magic words!


M. xx


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,


Stacey, thanks for commenting. I had basic miscarriage tests after donor cycle no2. There had been a possible hydrosalpinx found at the lining scan for donor cycle no2, but I was advised to continue the cycle. I did get pregnant again, but lost it earlier than on donor cycle no1. So I had some testing then at St. Mary's in London, told I need aspirin and clexane (had had only clexane before that) and there was very likely a hydrosalpinx after the severe infection. Can't have tummy surgery because of previous surgeries so I was advised to have Essure fitted. That was able to be done on the NHS but took nearly a year. 


Then I had donor cycle no3, new clinic, new donor. I was advised to have PGS in case of a sperm issue, and got a chemical. The pattern was earlier and earlier MC. So I went to see the miscarriage chap in Epsom. He did lots of tests, cost lots, but was surprised with my history that not much came up. Neverless he put me on aspirin, clexane, hydroxychloroquine, intralipids, vitamin D, metformin. No steroids, the hydroxy is instead. Then 2 negatives from FET. But the new clinic only transfer 1 at a time. And the eggs were originally frozen - I didn't realise that was going to happen until it was done. Neverless most normal patients would have got pregnant after 3 transfers of 1 embryo from a proven donor, just not me.


My Miscarriage doc wants me to repeat the TNF alpha blood test, but no others even though he suspects the results might be different by now. But he said it was pointless testing anything else because it wouldn't change his recommendations. He's also taken me off the metformin because it was upsetting my tummy.
The clinic want me to have a hysteroscopy to check there's nothing wrong inside. And then a scan, 3 months of Prostap to down regulate completely, then another scan, then they will do a final cycle. But that all has to happen before the end of July. And what if I'm lucky again and get embryos left over? They'll be stuck in Spain. So I'm considering Cyprus, who also guarantee more eggs.
Incidentally I'm getting lots of hot flushes and waiting for a period, so maybe my body is down regulating all by itself! Though I'm sure it's not the end of my periods - can you get both hot flushes and bleeding simultaneously??!? The nurse at Epsom has advised me to see the doc there again before agreeing to all these tests and procedures, she said they don't know why it's not working. Any more advice welcome!
I'm feeling quite overwhelmed and almost defeated by everything, So it's good to hear of success stories on here.


Sorry this has been all about me!


Morganna, thanks for the   Do you know when you will go to Cyprus?
Hilly, thanks for sharing your story
Steffie - good luck!!
Clarabelle - take care and keep us posted!


----------



## rubyring

Oh yes, I was going to say, I had really bad tummy cramps on my last cycle when I started the cyclogest. This continued until 4 or 5 days after ET then stopped abruptly. Obviously I stayed on the drugs until I tested so even though it would seem to be the cyclogest that caused it, it can't be. It feels like that's when anything that might have been happening stopped. The docs don't seem to have any ideas about this, just said what did I eat. But I'm quite careful with food - lactose intolerant. And I was on only 1 metformin a day instead of 3 a day for the previous cycle. Weird   


Sorry - all about me again!!!


----------



## RED13

*Morganna...your inbox is full *


----------



## morganna

RED...........sorry  .  Empty now.


----------



## Stacey10

Ruby have you been tested for the mthfr gene mutation? You probably have, but it’s a simple one and easily overlooked. I would give that Spanish clinic a miss, frozen eggs are really not worth it at all, unless there isn’t any other option, doesn’t matter really if the donor was proven, eggs don’t do that well once they have been frozen. Hopefully a new clinic, and one that will allow you to transfer more than one, will be the change you need.
Morganna, hope you got my last message before you cleared your inbox 😂


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining this thread and sorry for the length of my reply but I don't know how to do my signature. I am new to FF but not to IVF. Here is a bit about me. I am seeking reassurance at my age and advice as to clinics in the UK and abroad who treat women over 50. I have limited resources. 

I am a single 51 year old (52 in August).  I am currently a patient at CARE Sheffield and need to make a decision about some frozen eggs they are holding for me. My history so far is:-

a) Natural pregnancy in 2006 which I miscarried at about 10.5 weeks after a foetal heart beat had been detected on more than one occasion.
b) Miscarriage  at approximately 8 weeks in May 2008 after IUI using donor sperm and again after a heartbeat had been detected.
c) Failed IUI using donor sperm in September 2008
d) Biochemical pregnancy after IUI using donor sperm and clomid in January 2009
e) I had various investigations after my second miscarriage and more after my biochemical pregnancy all of which came back normal. These included an HSG  and in I think 2010 a hysteroscopy. These were both normal too.
f) In addition I had an endometrial biopsy which revealed elevated uterine natural killer cells. When this was repeated using low dose steroids, the uterine killer cells returned to normal levels. 
g) I recall that my FSH levels were12.1 when I had my IUI in January 2009. I therefore decided I should move to donor eggs to maximise my chances. It also removed the risk of my passing on my neurofibromatosis type 1. 
h ) My IUIs were done at Jessops in Sheffield. I had to change clinics as I was too old to go on the waiting list for a donor egg at Jessops. I moved to CARE in Northampton as they had the shortest waiting list at the time. For various reasons there was a delay between my going on the waiting list and my eventual treatment so i had my first cycle of IVF using donor eggs and donor sperm in June 2013. It was a shared cycle. THe donor produced 10 eggs so I got 5 and 3 fertilised and I recall that they were grade B quality. I had one day two embryo transferred. The other two were frozen on day two.  I used steroids on this cycle but no intralipids or clexane. It failed.
i)  FET in January 2014 in Northampton. This also failed. The embryos thawed badly - one had just one cell left when it thawed and the other had two cells left. The one that had two cells left had three cells when I went in for transfer. I had the endometrial scratch prior to this cycle. I was also given provera to make me have a period. I used steroids, Intralipid and clexane.  I also used the embryo glue. 
j) Last natural period in December 2014.
k) June 2016 - I go on the waiting list for a donor egg at CARE Sheffield and for another shared cycle. It was too expensive to go exclusive given the extras I needed, eg embryo scope, intralipids and clexane etc. 
l) I went on HRT so that I would have two or three bleeds before my treatment cycle.
m)  I am matched in March but wait until June before a second recipient is found. Unfortunately the donor had to pull out. I am rematched but become recipient two. 
n) In Autumn 2017-  my donor produces 10 eggs. I get 5 and whilst 4 of these are mature, two didn't fertilise at all with the donor sperm and two fertilised abnormally so my cycle was cancelled. I understand the sperm donor has fertilised successfully before and that the donors eggs fertilised normally with the other recipients partners sperm. I was absolutely gutted through and through. It was supposed to be my last attempt and i told myself that if it failed with a negative, I would somehow have to try and accept involuntary childlessness.
o) I had a clear mammogram in Nov 2017. I have them annually because of my NF1.

I need to consider all my options as the price for using the frozen eggs is the same as another shared fresh cycle!!!! I suspect I will stay with CARE as I fear that if I let these eggs go, I may not go elsewhere as I am very much at the end of the road emotionally, mentally etc not to mention financially. However, I do need to consider my other options. I prefer the anonymity rules here but am aware that foreign clinics often offer higher success rates as the donors are younger. 

I hope that some of you will be happy to share your stories with me and if any of you know of other clinics in the UK who treat women over 50 and if any of you have npbeen treated at a Spanish clinic over 50? I have emailed Dogus today. Also, are any of you aware of any clinics ( UK and abroad) who offer donor embryos with no waiting list. They seem to be few and far between in the UK. 

Any other tips would be appreciated 

Many thanks
xxxxx


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats Clarabelle. Good luck Morganna.
Welcome Iris - I'm also with CARE Sheffield - as you can see, I've been very lucky and have a gorgeous boy and girl and am aiming to go for no 3 in summer! I was a recipient with an egg sharer and got 12 eggs, 4 became blasts and 2 are now my little ones! CARE will treat up to 53 and I think LWC will treat up to that age and maybe older on an individual basis. Don't get too carried away with success rates overseas. Obviously the age limit is important. 
Some of the clinics which state very high success rates are not really that high - it all depends on what they base a success on - some quote a BFP on a pregnancy test, some go with a clinical pregnancy when heartbeat seen at 7 weeks whereas in UK, they also show live birth rate, which is not always the same as a positive pregnancy test, so you need to compare like with like.
Good luck with what you decide to do.


----------



## RED13

Hi* Rubyring*
This immune business can be confusing! I felt I had to weigh in here, as I have been where you are. 
If I can help you in any way, I am happy to. 
FF is the reason I have my DD. The help I received from the amazing FF ladies, helped me navigate IVF, DE options and immune issues.
I am not currently cycling, but I am a DE vet. Had my DD 10 years ago, after failed natural pregnancy and DE failure. I hope to have one more child. Time is not on my side! I was almost 50 when my DD was born.
Morganna and I go way back!  Right Morganna?
I had the immune panels done, as I knew after my DE transfer that my body was not having it. Cramps in legs and uterus, exhaustion, nausea etc. I'm an RN, so I know the signs of rejection.
Got immune testing done by Dr. Beer in US. That's my DE/immune background.
After reading your post, I agree with Stacey10 about getting checked for MTHFR. I have it, and even with DE if not treated, it makes it hard to conceive and stay pregnant.
It is not hard to treat. High folic acid 5mg, B12, B6, treats it. ask your Dr about it. 
I had the above, plus baby aspirin, steroids 20mg, prenatal vitamin, folic acid, b12, b6, metformin, lovenox injections after transfers. Lovenox is what your country calls clexane I think. In Canada it is called lovenox. It is injected into the abdomen, for blood thinning to prevent blood clots in the placenta, as you know!
Did you ever have a uterine scratch? With inflammation from endo, they may not suggest it? Ask them about it if you have never had one.
I also agree with Stacey that changing clinics may be better. One that understands immune therapy and will let you transfer more than one embryo, to increase your chances of at least one taking. When we are older, immune issued and embryo losses are happening, it is better to opt for more embryos in my opinion. I had 3 - 3 day embryos transferred and only one took. My DD.
However, you need to be ready for the possibility of multiples, if you transfer more embryos.
I got lucky the next DE cycle, when on above immune protocol. Dr Beer told me I had a 75 percent chance of the next DE cycle working, when on the immune protocol. He was right. God rest his soul, as he passed away shortly after we spoke about my immune results. His clinic is still going now, with his colleagues, as far as I know.
I also took purified fish oil and B complex vitamin which was my choice to do. 
feel free to PM me if you would like more info. 
Best of luck to you and don't ever give up!
Red


----------



## RED13

*Rubyring,*

Have you been tested for hidden C?
I assume as there was an infection, they put you on broad spectrum antibiotics?
Red


----------



## Stacey10

Welcome blue iris  
I wouldn’t go for the frozen eggs, as I said to ruby they’re definitely not the best to use, if you can afford a fresh cycle that is way better imo. Maybe look into north Cyprus as they treat single women, and women into their late 50’s. I would also caution against having another scratch as if you have high nk cells having a scratch can inflame them more, so you would need to be on a higher dose of steroids to counter the scratch.
Ruby As red has said, the mthfr is very easy to deal with, just replace folic acid with folinic acid, a natural form of it, and also make sure you don’t eat any bread etc that is fortified with folic acid. Also make sure that they have tested you for blood clotting disorders like factor v Leiden etc, they probably have but it is worth double checking everything and to make sure you have been tested for everything. You could also do a course of antibiotics for the hidden c infection just incase, it wouldn’t hurt, just make sure your doing probiotics as well. I think Tm in Cyprus give you antibiotics with your protocol.


----------



## miamiamo

deblovescats - I fully agree with you on sucess rates. Unfortunately there is no agreed method for presenting stats, and you should ask a clinic what  methodologies are used


----------



## rubyring

Hey, thank you all for replying. 
This is going to be just a quick one as I'm too tired to reply properly now but I wanted to thank you all for taking the time to reply to my posts. I'll reply properly soon!


Regarding success rates, it's worth bearing in mind that my 1st DE cycle is counted as a success as a heartbeat was seen on a scan. Although it was my best cycle, it was far from a success as I have no children. 


Blue Iris - welcome! Regarding age limits I was told Greece was 50th birthday and Spain was a bit more flexible about "age 50". My 2nd Spanish clinic have agreed a final cycle for me (sounds very final) even though I'm 50. However my 1st Spanish clinic won't have me back because I'm 50, I asked. I think if you're already a patient they can be more flexible. You could send emails to a few clinics just asking about age and see what they say?


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
Good luck to anyone cycling.
As for age limits, I'm 50 now and will be 51 when I cycle, all being well, and I'm with CARE Sheffield.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Hello ladies iam 11 weeks and have an appointment with the obgyn to discuss what pre natal screening we want. We have to decide. There is a blood test covered and nuchal translucency scan. Harmony is offered but you pay for it. We live in Canada so may be different to what is covered in UK. Ladies who have had a baby already, did you decide to get all the testing done with a young donor? We don't wish to get amnio. 
Also iam to stop clexane at 12 weeks and Team Miracle told me to get a scan at 12 weeks and if no blood clots stop the medication. Our last appointment our obgyn said they don't do that and they cannot check for that. Should i book a private one myself or just trust the obgyn that they have no way of checking?
We do not have a midwife iam told because of my age. We get referred to a high risk specialist by the obgyn because of risks at my age. Makes me feel they think iam very old and iam 46.


----------



## mattysmrs

Hi I just had the blood test. Didn't want anything invaisive or any risk to the baby. If the blood test showed anything then I would have thought about next steps. But luckily my 19 year old donor egg was fine. Came back low risk and all was fine.


----------



## Stacey10

I just did the nuchal scan with the  bloods and came back low risk so didn’t bother with anything else.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you ladies. I think the blood test would be fine and perhaps the nuchal translucency scan. I get anxiety with scans as lost a baby at a 7 week scan in 2016 that was not with donor eggs. This time i have a 22 yr old donor though. This is my second ever pregnancy so never had a baby yet. Will be 47 when having first but its comforting to know ladies older than me who have been successful.


----------



## Blue Iris

Thank you everyone for your comments. I think I am narrowing down my options and it probably is going to be the frozen eggs or possibly a fresh cycle at CARE Northampton but I reckon if I go for that I am probably looking at June transfer as it will be a shared cycle and there waiting list is 3 months. Not sure I want to wait that long as that would make me 52.5 by the time I delivered if it works. So blooming difficult. Still reeling from the failed fertilisation using double donation in last autumn and can't get my head round the fact that using these frozen eggs costs the same as another fresh shared cycle. 

Deblovescats that's an amazing result with the number of eggs you got. I have 10 on each cycle so five each. Buddies kept telling me it's quality not quantity but I worried that I would not get to blast - that should have been the last of ,y worries - failed fertilisation didn't enter the equation! 

Rubyring, I think it was you but which clinic is treating you in Spain?

I wish more clinics in the uk did embryo donation.

xxxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

I couldn't have a donor egg cycle here in Canada. If you find your own donor its ok but its illegal to offer money and they do not have a waiting list of ladies who donate at clinics. You are suppost to buy frozen eggs from US which is about 14 thousand at least and fresh much more. 

My anxiety is back. Had appointment today and she tried to find the baby's heartbeat with doppler. She said she is sure she heard it but kept moving and wants me back in a week. Just made me insecure. Also the place they booked the scan ( ultrasound) for the nuchal translucency is the same place we got the scan when they discovered the mmc at 7 weeks in 2016 so its very hard for me to return to the same place. Previous scans this time were in the hospital.


----------



## deblovescats

Clarabelle - congrats on your pregnancy. I was 46 when pregnant with my first baby, and I was fine, I was 48 when pregnant second time around. I just had the screening blood tests and gave donor's age. Both times the results came back as low risk so wasn't advised for further screening, but I think I would have not had amnio as my babies were so precious and didn't want to risk anything happening. As for having a midwife, all mums in UK have a midwife appointed but if there are risk factors such as age, medical conditions such as diabetes, obesity etc, you are under care of a consultant and have more scans etc, but you still see the midwife regularly.


----------



## deblovescats

Clarabelle - I can see why you're so anxious and I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Babies do move around in the early days as they have plenty of room and it isn't always easy to hear the heartbeat, so try not to worry. As for age, I was 47 when I had my son and 49 when my daughter was born! I know several other mums socially who are older - both had older children but wanted another baby - one had twins through double donation when she was 50/51 and the other had a baby through DE at 48, nearly 49.
Iris - try not to think too far ahead at this stage. I nearly sent myself demented by trying to work out how old I'd be. I'm now more relaxed about it. If I can go ahead with my cycle, was planning for August, so that my son will be nearly 5 and my daughter will be 2 1/2 and both a little bit more independent, although I know they're still young. If it works, I'll be 51 when I cycle and when baby is born, if it's successful, I'll be just 52. Scary when I think too much about it!


----------



## deblovescats

An update - I see my GP on Thursday to discuss the screening blood tests etc and the referral to a consultant to discuss a possible birth plan, so keeping everything crossed. She has been lovely to me when I was cycling before and so happy to see a positive outcome for IVF as she knows the odds, so I'm hoping she'll be supportive again. 
I am dreading telling my mum and sister about my plans, as I know they'll not be on board with it. My mum was saying today about me selling the pram I have now my daughter Lydia is in the pushchair so I kept 'mum' literally about it. I don't think she really understands about my frozen embryos and she doesn't know about the DE as I worried she wouldn't accept them as her grandchildren. My sister will be very emotional about my plans as she basically wants a baby herself and has never actually done anything about it and she resents me having mine although she loves them. My work colleagues/friends are very interested and supportive about my plans and have been wonderful, so I think it's amazing I can confide in them more than family! Anyway, I'll be keeping quiet about my plans to mum and sis and will inform them if I get a positive outcome. It's on a needs to know basis I think!


----------



## Stacey10

Deb I’m exactly the same as you, it’s on a need to know basis and no one needs to know as I will get negative comments also, I will be 51 when/if I decide tomcyclemagain and 52 also when/if I’m lucky enough for it to work. Family can be such a pain, I’m not on speaking terms with my mother and I couldn’t tell my older children as they wouldn’t understand


----------



## rubyring

Hi all, hopefully I can answer your questions / suggestions...


Stacey and Red - 
I have been tested for MTHFR, I'm heterozygous. I was told by 1st MC doc that was not a problem as a large % of the population are. My current MC doc also hasn't remarked on it. But my most recent Spanish clinic said I needed 5mg folic acid, which I've been on for the most recent 3 cycles with them. Only started just before ET (say 5days? I'd have to look it up). Current MC doc said the 5mg folic acid wouldn't make any difference, I could take it if I wanted. What should I take??
Yeah I hadn't anticipated the eggs would have been frozen, and it was sort of done anyway. I definitely wouldn't have frozen eggs again. Makes me worried for all the women freezing their eggs as insurance to use later when they're ready.
I think I had all the blood clotting tests - but I've been on clexane every DE cycle anyway, and aspirin as well for the most recent 3.
Endo scratch - I had that for the most recent 2 cycles - both BFN. I was wondering if the scratch can actually prevent implantation in some people - I started a thread on it the immunes section. My MC doc highly recommends it, but I asked if it was OK not to. He said it's not compulsory but one of the few things that has been studied and has proof
Antibiotics - never done hidden C, was told it was not a real test, just an excuse to give antibiotics. However my best cycles I have had them, the 1st Spanish clinic gave them as part of their protocol, and then I happened to have some 3-4 weeks before ET when I got the chemical. Interesting?! (I had a flare up of an autoimmune thing I occasionally get.) Seems like they might help me


Red - I think I might PM you. It's so heartening to find someone who's been where I am.


----------



## Stacey10

Hmm well I'm not a dr obviously but I disagree with what they're saying about folic acid an mthfr, all the dr's here (Australia) want you totally off synthetic folic acid when you have the mthfr gene, so nothing with it added as well, so it builds up in your system and your body will not break it down and use it like normal. You have to be on the natural equivalent, the folic acid (most) you buy is "man made" where as the other folinic acid is natural and your body can break that down and use it, I would definitely get onto that and should be on it for about 3 mths before trying again ideally. I also would be pushing for antibiotics before your cycle, I'm always very wary of dr's who won't look outside the box, it's like they have read and memorised the books but can't actually think for themselves, many many ladies have had problems with conceiving and they do the hidden c test and it comes back positive, then go on a course of antibiotics and bam they are pregnant, same for the mthfr, I cannot believe he said don't worry about it because it's common, yes, it is common, but it can cause reoccurrant miscarriage and your body just can't process regular folic acid, that's the facts, so to tell you no to worry about it is absurd if you ask me.

ADMIN COMMENT Post has been edited & with additions in red to make it clear. It is important to get advice from experts in the relevant field. If you are either heterozygous or homozygous for the MTHFR mutations, your body has trouble converting folic acid into the active form of folate in the body. The nutritional implications of this are twofold. First, you do not tolerate folic acid well. Consuming large amounts of foods fortified with folic acid or supplements containing folic acid may cause adverse reactions. Second, you are more likely to be folate deficient. This means you should make sure you regularly eat foods containing natural folate, such as leafy green vegetables. Natural folate supplements can be purchased.


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - I think it's great you started this thread - it's wonderful to have support from each other on our journeys, and we all understand each other and the need to be a mum even if you're an older mum. That does not mean that you can't be a great mum. It's about time other people stopped being so judgemental and negative about it.


----------



## RED13

Hi *Rubyring*
Sure, message me. I`m all ears   
Red


----------



## rubyring

Hi, how is everyone??
I've got this week to get my act together!! I'm seeing my MC chap on Saturday to talk through everything - again. In the meantime my GP wants to test my FSH to see if I'm menopausal - I was getting loads of hot flushes, they seem to have subsided now but no period and it's day 41! So I think it's a case of how menopausal I am, if they can tell?


Stacey - I've been looking at vitamins with folate rather than folic acid. I can do that instead of the usual pregnacare, but should I take more folate on top of the 400 included in the multivitamin? If I really need 5000 then that's a lot of pills..... I hadn't even thought about folic being added to foods. It's in my corn flakes so I can avoid those after we've finished the box! I don't think we have it added to bread in the UK although they are pushing for it, it was in the news just the other day.


Clarabelle - how are you getting on? I suppose with testing you have to think about what you'd do after the test.....
Iris - have you come to any decisions?
Deb & Morganna - all progressing OK?


As for age - I keep thinking about the documentary I watched on iplayer about the royal ballet doing Nutcracker. I think I watched it last year too! They feature a few dancers of different ages and one is an up and coming star in the company. She grew up with her grandparents from the age 2 for reasons not given, and she's lovely and obviously hard working and driven as well as talented.


----------



## GiaBub

Hello lovely ladies.  

I’ve been following your amazing stories for awhile now. It’s incrediable how strong and resilient you all are in your attempts to become mothers.

In 2016 I was blessed in having my baby boy at the age of 51 & would like to try for a sibling. TM have suggested I have a hysteroscopy. So I was wandering if this is necessary? Your thoughts & opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## morganna

Hi GiaBub,


I have not had the experience of a hysteroscopy, but I have heard many times that once they are done, then its easier to become pregnant.
I beleive Serum in Greece, do them, among other clinics of course!


Good luck, and I am sure the other ladies will post about it, to you.


Morganna x


----------



## teddy7

Hi Giabub


Not sure why you would need one really - especially as you have recently been pregnant and given birth.  They are usually recommended for people who have had repeated implantation failures or miscarriages, which you don't mention you have had.  Perhaps ask them about it?


----------



## kitten106

Morganna I did reply to your PM a couple of weeks ago but don't know if you got it if your inbox was full ?! Didn't want you to think I didn't reply.

Wonderful news you should be cycling in 4 weeks time 😀 I wish you all the luck in the world 

I should be cycling in March.

Good luck to all the other lovely ladies too 😘Xx


----------



## GiaBub

Thanks Morganna & Teddy7 for your responses! 

What's the difference between a hysteroscopy & an endo scratch? Are they one & the same?


----------



## Cayleen

Gia ~ I think an endoscratch does help increase your lining. I had an endoscratch with my first transfer and I got up to a 12 mm lining (on an extended cycle), but the embies were fractionated (I had shipped sperm from the US to Greece). Endoscratch, they just use a surgical tool to scratch without looking inside. Hysteroscopy, they use a camera. If you can get it, hysteroscopy is better, they can go ahead and remove something that shows up, like polyps. At the hysteroscopy they can do similar to endoscratch, plus you are under sedation. I would specifically request scratching. Endoscratch is painful if they are doing it well so the sedation is nice.  You would need to time it with your transfer cycle for it to be effective for that cycle. 

I got a hysteroscopy before my next transfer. He reduced my fibroid (laser?) and removed a polyp he found. My third cycle was successful with twins.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Hello ladies
Appointment with obgyn went fine as this time got to hear the heartbeat with doppler. No trouble finding it at 12.1 weeks this time. I have the nuchal translucency scan tomorrow though. 
TM wrote for me to stop the clexane after my 12 week scan if everything is fine. Hope they will check everything including if i still have the hematoma i had earlier as i could not book just a normal scan. Obgyn said they cannot check with a scan if i needed the clexane longer. Is it normal to stop this at 12 weeks?
I have 2 very small fibroids but came after pregnancy not before.
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Clarabelle 
I continued with clexane until just before delivery.  If you are considered a high risk for blood clots or poor placenta function then clexane is usually continued.  This is a decision for your obstetric consultant to now make. If they consider you high risk or not. 
TCCx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks. Husband and i have been confused about the Clexane as protocol says 90 injections in total from transfer day, and J our co ordinator said stop after a 12 week scan if no hematoma. So only 70 injections. Our obgyn said if i have no past history of blood clots or deep pain thrombosis there is no reason to be on it. I just worry as how do they know i do not have a clotting problem if i never had a test for it? I asked if there is a test i can do now and iam told there isn't. Obgyn said iam to remain on the baby asprin. How from your past did the doctor decide to keep you on it.? We have had a loss in 2016 but it was a natural pregnancy with my 45 yr old eggs.


----------



## Tincancat

I lost my first twin boys at 20+3 weeks and I'm known to have high endometrial NK cells plus I've got borderline high blood pressure which predisposed me to potentially developing pre-eclampsia and clexane and Aspirin is supposed to help prevent pre-eclampsia.
TCCx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks Tincancat. Is there any test i could have now to test if i need it longer? I do not have high blood pressure.


----------



## Tincancat

Not that I'm aware of.  There is a clotting screen test like they do in the miscarriage clinic but don't think results are valid when pregnant because the hormones change the results.  The decision to treat longer with clexane is a clinical suspicion there could be trouble ahead if not given.  Here in the UK there is a check list and it is given to those women who tick too many risk factor boxes.
If you are otherwise well with no high blood pressure or history of blood clots or repeated miscarriage then you most likely don't need it after 12 weeks.
I have to say it supposed to help prevent intra uterine growth restriction IUGR but one of my boys was severely affected by this so it just goes to show not enough is known about causes of IUGR.
TCCx


----------



## deblovescats

Clara - I think it depends on the consultant you're under. In my first pregnancy, I wasn't on clexane at all, until the C-section when I was on it for 6 weeks afterwards as per surgery. However, I was under a different consultant in my next pregnancy, and although there was nothing different in my medical history, this consultant had me on clexane from about week 20 as a result of the risk factors, one of which was having had IVF and DE. My BMI was actually lower this time than the previous pregnancy. I think she was being cautious but I went along with it. Both times thankfully, my pregnancies were perfect apart from an elective C-section (not my choice).


----------



## Smiley 723

Apologies if I shouldn’t be in this group.
I’m 48 turning 49 on Tuesday 13/2 😊

Just had a BFP 5/2 ....with Serum Athens 

Wondered of I could get some morale support from you lovely ladies ......starting to get nervous, could this be the one, trying to think positive!! 

Anyone out there in similar situation? 

Sending lots of sunshine ☀☀


----------



## morganna

Hi Smiley, and welcome  
congratulations on your BFP!  
i beleive you had 2 transferred ?
when is your scan?
exciting times for you, and probably anxious too.
Keep us posted!
Morganna xx


----------



## Smiley 723

Hi Morganna,
Thank you for the welcome.....
Feeling nervous, excited, scared....all at the same time.....
Yes 2 DE transferred back 
HCG was 1855 first test 13dp5dt 

Scan in approx 10 days 
Could do with all the support I can get thank you lovely ladies 

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## morganna

Smiley,


sounds like a great number!
I am sure everything is going to turn out just fine!
look forward to hearing how many are in there!!   


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

Smiley - congrats and good luck. I'm sure you'll get loads of support on here! We older ladies can do it - just believe it. I was 47 when DS was born and after a FET DD was born when I was 49! So I'm coping with two little ones - I think just as well as younger mums, so you can too!


----------



## Smiley 723

Thanks ladies....so good to know I’m not alone..... have never felt I was this age so not going to start now! 

Did any of you get any special tests, scans, monitoring due to age factor?

We are a DE cycle 

Thanks 😊😊


----------



## miamiamo

Smiley 723 - not in the same position, but keep my fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Smiley 723

Hey Morganna 
That is an amazing story...gives me so much hope....

What clinic did you use for your cycle? 

Having trouble with my progesterone injections at the moment..... red and lumpy 😫😫 will have to keep warming it up and rubbing the injection site ! 

Take care


----------



## masah

Hi all

I have been a long time lurker and reading over all your stories with great interest. You are inspiring and I suppose that is in part what has given me the strength to try for a little sibling for my 3 year old daughter,

I am in a major predicament though and need some advice desperately. I am 50 years old, very healthy and had a little girl when I was 47 after transferring two embryos. Like you Morganna my pregnancy was a dream, no stress, complications and never felt healthier.

I had three embryos left over and had the dilemma of what to do with them knowing that the cut off for treatment is up to your 51st birthday which for me is the beginning of June. Two embryos are in one straw and I used the single one in another straw. My embryos are not great quality (4CC, 3CC and 3CC). The 3CC failed and I now want to transfer the last two. I spoke with one of the clinic's doctors last Friday and told her this and she asked for a letter from my Doctor permitting this which I got with no hesitation. I sent this to the coordinator and I got an email back from her today saying that that doctor and another doctor are refusing to do it. What can I do? Can they stop me?

I have the back up of my consultant and doctor here and am healthier than a lot of 30 somethings. I know the risks and got two transferred four years ago despite the clinics warnings. I am running out of time and I do want to use the two embryos as how could I explain to my daughter I left one of her possible siblings behind. Can the clinic stop me from doing this? Also they say that my chance of a twin pregnancy is 20-30 percent. My chances of getting pregnant with my poor quality embryos is 35-40 percent. Taking this all into account my chances of a twin pregnancy is only 7-12 percent.

Also I have concerns about the protocol they were going to put me on this time. They told me to wait until my next period (I told them I wouldn't get any unless I was on the pill), get a ultrasound on day 1/2 of the period (that does not make sense) and from day 2 start taking cezaret and baby aspirin. Cezaret is a progesterone only contraceptive pill. I should be on Prognova then!! I am so worried with this nonsense protocol. 

Also I had a brown discharge in the four days leading up to my pregnancy test which tells me the uterus lining was disintegrating and I should have been on more progesterone to maintain it. My period was completely brown. My little embryo had no chance.

I am feeling completely desperate. Have any of you any advice? 

Thank you all for reading this 

Masah


----------



## deblovescats

masah - congrats on your little girl. I don't have any useful advice but wanted to post as I'm in same situation as you. I had DS when I was 47, DD when I was 49 and I have two frozen embryos stored. I have seen Consultant at clinic who has agreed that I can do another cycle (I'm 51 end of March) and clinic will treat up to 53. I have to get a host of tests done - blood tests for thyroid, diabetes, haemoglobin, BMI 30 and under, Blood pressure normal, ECG and mammogram. I also have to see Consultant Obstretician to discuss a plan of treatment if I get pregnant again. Both my pregnancies were perfect thankfully - I just had extra screening. I don't see any difference between being 49 and pregnant and 50! My dilemma is that I have two in storage and consultant won't let me have two put back as doesn't want the risk of twins. I look at DD and think what if I hadn't gone ahead, how could I not have her? He suggested thawing both and putting back the best embryo, but I find this hard. If they won't put both back, I'm thinking of thawing one at a time, and then the other if first doesn't survive thaw, but to leave it frozen if the first does. Then if this cycle doesn't work, to do another with the last embryo. If it does survive and I get a BFP, I would have to consider donating it ,as how could I let it perish? I think when we start treatment, we're so grateful to have some frozen and think it's my back up if this cycle doesn't work, but when we're in the lucky position of it working, it's then a dilemma. I think clinics should let us choose whether to put back one or more. How could I explain it to my children?


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Masah so infuriating when clinics will not listen to reasoning! Have you looked into seeing if you can move your embryos to another clinic that will transfer both of them? To me it just sounds like a money making venture from them, if they’re not that great a quality that would be even more if a reason to transfer two in the hope that at least one would stick. That protocol definitely sounds dodgy as well 🤔


----------



## masah

Yes Debs it is such a dilemma to have embryos left over. Its explaining to my child in the future why I left an embryo behind. I really can't do it. Perhaps we can sign waivers? There is no difference as you say between 49 and 50. I don't think there is a difference between 46 (when I got 2 fresh embryos transferred) and me now! We need to stand our ground.

Stacey you are right maybe moving them to another clinic is an option. My clinic is in Spain so I might email a few clinics there in the meantime to see if they will transfer the 2 embryos for a 50 year old! Do you know how much moving the embryos would cost and any clinic (anywhere) that would do it for me?

I am talking to the doctor on my case next Tuesday. I pray that she will listen to me! 

I will keep you updated. Let us know how you get on too please Debs.

Masah


----------



## Clarabelle71

Congrats Smilely. Iam 13 and a half weeks pregnant and turn 47 end of March so a little younger here too but feel its comforting to be here with ladies who have gone through pregnancy older. This is our first but had a loss at 7 weeks before with own egg.
Had our translucency scan and got to see baby again. Really lovely to see baby's profile.
Thank you ladies with advice and experience with Clexane. TM our clinic said i can take it for an extra few weeks but obgyn does not think i need it so we need to stop it in a few days as supply from clinic ends. 
We transfered 3 Aa blasts from our donor and only 1 took so glad we transfered 3. Just 1 frostie left so its too early to know how we will feel about trying again. We just hope and pray for this baby to be born healthy and have an easy pregnancy. X

Iam very sorry some clinics make it hard to transfer remaining embryos over 50. My clinic was in Cyprus and as far ad i know there is no age limit. I didn't need any special testing but only 46.


----------



## Smiley 723

Hi ladies, 
So feeling sooo nauseas every minute of the day - which they keep telling me is a good sign... 
all food and liquids a struggle to take in.... just want to sleep 
Being sent for an urgent early scan to see everything is ok 😊
6wks today 
I think our clinic Serum has a slightly higher age range... but not sure 

I know you ladies will understand....I’m feeling guilty that I want this precious gift so badly and now complaining I’m feeling sick .......   

Congrats Clarabelle .....sounds so exciting ....😊


----------



## sowter90

HI everyone, I'm new here. Tried to post on the relevant bit (i think) but this seems to be the only place I can post! 

Being referred to jessops for fertility treatment. Hubby has a low sperm count and it seems I'm not ovulating every month but we've been trying for at least 5 years!

I had to take a years break with thyroid issues but now I'm all better it's full steam ahead!

I was just wondering how many of you lovely people on here are with jessops and how long it took to actually start treatment from being referred from your gp. Also what kind of treatments were you offered and was IVF a last resort? 

I'm feeling very nervous about it all and have no idea what to expect!

Thank you, ,, much love x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Welcome Masah and Sowter

Smiley i did have nausea but not bad. I still get it but not as frequent. My problem now at 14 weeks is headaches and terrible constipation. If anyone has advice please let me know. Ive been trying to avoid medication.


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle,.....PRUNES.
My mum had 7 children and sweared by it for constipation.
She wasn't on any meds, and i beleive they can cause constipation, but try prunes!


M. xxx


----------



## Tincancat

Yes I'd agree.  Those soft ready to eat ones are tasty.  Dried apricots are good too but not as effective as good old prunes.  Your high progesterone makes constipation worst.
TCCx


----------



## Stacey10

Lots of water and increase your fibre intake, also pear juice is great for consiptation as are prunes


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks ladies. I will eat more prunes and got a new high fiber cereal. Hopefully it improves so i don't need anything from doctor. Its so unplesant to get stomach pains as get worried its related to cramps. I still cannot relax yet even at 14 weeks. Iam sure it comes from my loss in 2016 but i worry so much all the time. Ive a few times felt i little fluttering in my stomach which i think is the baby but as i do not feel it often i worry when i do not feel it.


----------



## Stacey10

Hi destined and welcome.
You do the down reg and that’s to sync your cycle with the donor, it can last for 6 wks and puts your body into a menopause state, when the donor starts her period you then start estrogen and go from there.
They fertilised the eggs with your husbands sperm then 5 days later the embryos are transferred.
10daysnshouod be long enough, that gives you a couple of days either side, if your donor needs a few more days to stim etc


----------



## Stacey10

Destined it depends on your clinics protocol, I’ve seen ladies start down reging when they period start or before, my clinic had me do the injection the day before I finished my active pill, then I got a period, and then waited about 4 wks until I started meds, so all clinics will have slightly different protocols, that’s when you just have to “trust” that your clinic knows what it’s doing


----------



## Stacey10

Yep, some clinics do a once off down reg injection, while others have you inject or sniff everyday, I’ve done both and prefer the one off injection, much easier !


----------



## RED13

*Morganna*- Your inbox is stuffed. lol


----------



## morganna

OMG sorry Red!!!!


----------



## kitten106

Morganna just so you know I did reply to your last message... If you didn't receive it then it's possibly cause you inbox was full 😄 Hope you are doing ok ? Xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Iam so pleased for you Morganna. I will try to find your diary.

Just curious to if there were any complications in pregnancy or delivery for those ladies already with a baby? C section, diabetes etc? Iam only 15 weeks but curious. Thanks


----------



## kitten106

8.8mm lining is brilliant Morganna .... Really pleased & excited for you.

I will check your new diary out too ... I think a lot of ladies will as there are quite a few of us that fall into that catogory.

Hugs xx


----------



## morganna

i would like to know too clarabelle.............cause i will have a csection again!


----------



## morganna

Kitten your inbox is full


----------



## kitten106

Oh ok Morganna ... Didn't realise Thanks for letting me know.....Did get your most recent message though ... Will reply soon xxx


----------



## kitten106

Morganna .... HELP!!! Lol ... I'm trying to empty my inbox as I have old messages from 2011!! But when I select delete they are not deleting they are still there .... Am I missing something ?... Anyone reading this wouldn't believe I work in Admin for NHS ha ha xx


----------



## morganna

yes Kitten i received your recent message.
You may need to reboot your laptop  
good luck.


M. x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Had 16 week obgyn appointment. We chose to wait until after for the pap smear. Listened to heartbeat which was 145. She is referring me to a specialist for high risk pregnancy due to age when i will be 3rd trimester. I will be 47 later this month. X


----------



## RED13

*Morganna: *
*All crossed for you for your embie haul and for transfer on Saturday!*
*Sending you great vibes for a fantastic outcome!*
*Your long time board bud.*
*Red13 xo*


----------



## morganna

ahhhhhhhhhh thanks RED..............means ALOT!!


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck morgana - you're an inspiration! By the way, great idea to do a diary! 
clara - dont' worry about it, it's purely due to your age, doesn't mean that you're going to have any problems. I was under care of consultant and had extra scans and tests, but I had two wonderful pregnancies and now have two gorgeous children! Planning on trying for 3rd!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks Morganna and deblovescats. I will try to think of the extra care as a good thing. It makes me feel good finding this thread and knowing ladies older than myself have gone through easy and successful pregnancies. 

Morganna iam really hoping for you. Time is getting so close. Reading your diary made me very happy my precious baby can be known as my biological child. I already love them so much.
Deblovescats good luck for number 3. Its great your trying again. Are you at the same clinic? 
Xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna that's wonderful. Iam glad we can pass some of our dna on. My donor is danish and iam Scottish both blue eyed. Since my dh is Turkish with brown eyes and olive skin that may be passed on more. I think i would cry for 2 weeks too. We have waited through 11 yrs of marriage for this baby and at times doubted it can happen. I still get anxiety as want the baby so much but feel closer each week to believing it will happen. X


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle..............your baby is going to be stunning    my donors are Danish too.  Good Stock.  


Maybe when baby is born i can pass my email to you and get a photo!!    


Morganna xx


----------



## kitten106

Morganna thanks for you help with my full messages I've sorted it out had to do it on laptop not iPad.

I've sent you PM but couldn't be sent as I think your inbox could be full?

My egg donor is Irish ( my mum is Irish) and sperm donor is Scandinavian.

I want to wish you all the luck in the world and I will be thinking of you over next 3 days .... Keep in touch

😘  Xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

I would love to share baby photo's later Morganna. 
Seems alot of donors are Scandinavian. X


----------



## morganna

Thanks Kitten.


And I cleared my inbox  


your donors sound perfect!!!    


M. xxx


----------



## Stacey10

Waiting waiting waiting ........... morganna 😂  🍀


----------



## Claireu

Hi Ladies
I think I posted on here a while ago - well I'm 3 days past my 50th and the week before I finally got my BFP!! I still can't believe it after all these years. I know it's early days and I've got a long way to go still, but just to see those two lines was amazing.
Of course, I then went into full blown panic mode - I have high blood pressure and I'm overweight so already I'm fearing the worst. I've had so many bad experiences with medical staff that I'm pretty sure there'll be some negative views. I have a referral to the cardiology team to make sure they monitor me and ensure the drugs I'm on are ok for the baby. I'm also aware that there will be some people that think we're being completely selfish at our age but it's all I've dreamt of for years, and we can give a child a lovely loved life.
I get my first scan at the clinic on Tuesday, so fingers crossed everything is ok.
You're all a massive inspiration to me - and I'll be keeping up to date with you all.
Take care
Claire x


----------



## deblovescats

congrats Claire - you'll be fine! As you've seen, my pregnancies were fine. I'm now 50 and planning a cycle for no 3 hopefully. The consultant said she was amazed how well everything was going when she saw me so it can be fine. Try not to pay too much attention to all the scare stories in the media either. Young mums can have health problems too!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Congrats Claire. We share the same name. I know early pregnancy is still scary but your over the first step. I will be 17 weeks on monday and each passing week i feel less anxiety but its still there at times. Its a comforting board knowing ladies here have had good pregnanies, and even willing to go through it again.x


----------



## RED13

Congratulations Morganna!!!! 
Now to rest and let those gorgeous girls bed in tight.    
Hugs     
Red13


----------



## Smiley 723

Hi all, just a quick  post.....
Still feeling unbelivebLe sickness.....barely eating or drinking on cyclizine  that work a little but not all that much 😔
Hope all is well with you all..... 
9wks on Monday and hoping to get a bit of relief from sickness as they tell me usually peaks abt nine weeks! 
First mid wife appt last week lovely lady! Lots of questions....
12 Wk scan 3/4 .....hoping both those babes are still going strong! 
Take care everyone


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna well done. 3 Aa blasts worked out for me.   Relax now and let those babies get comfortable. X

Smiley i rarely feel sick now. I did too at 9 weeks but you should feel better by 13 weeks. I was never too bad though. I did throw up at times.x


----------



## morganna

Sorry you hare having a tough time SMiley.  Must be awful!!


At your 7 week scan did you see twins?


Morganna x


----------



## Smiley 723

Morganna, 
Yes two strong heart beats and two sacs at 7 Wk scan..... 
have really struggled with sickness.....never thought this would be the hard part !


----------



## morganna

WOW !!!




2 transferred and BOTH took!!  


awesome..........
are you eating little and often? 
and staying away from sugar ? and fried foods?


smoothies would be good for you.  Blend the berries/fruit up.


Fresh ginger steeped in hot water, will help the sickness.
it will all be worth it................
but of course no fun feeling sick!!!


  


oh..............and do a little bit, then sit, do a little bit then sit. Your body has to pace itself!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Smiley so happy for you. Twins are amazing. Perhaps you get a double dose of nausea with twins. I always sipped water with lemon when feeling sick. Hopefully it will pass as mine did around 13 weeks. It turned into headaches and constipation but my head has been better lately. Heard first trimester is not good, second better , but third the hardest.


----------



## kitten106

So pleased everything went well Morganna ... I think you are so brave going over there on your own ... You are amazing ... Hope you are resting now 

Oh also Happy Mothers Day 💐

😘 Xxx


----------



## ciaelle

Good luck Morganna and all others.


----------



## nevertoolate

good luck everyone with your treatment. you are amazing wonderful women and i wish you all the best x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna so glad the whole experience went so smoothly.The start of the trip added to our stress as did not like the first hotel. Wow lucky the 3 blasts were girls.    Our donor was the same age as yours too, and i just tell myself iam only 22


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna
so have you had the transfer? Good luck.
We are off to North Cyprus on 24th. Our donor is also 22. It's first time for us so quite nervous. Im on the meds now.
What is the pgd testing? Our donor has had a successful pregnancy before so hoping she is good for us too.
I would love twins

Very scared

Have booked the flights and hotel.


----------



## sweetpea17

Hya
We will be staying at Akin Palm beech hotel-half board. Got a package with Cyprus paradise including flights hotel and transfers. Just thought we wanted as stress free as possible. It was recommended by the clinic and the uk coordinators in Liverpool.

Just hope it's all worth it


----------



## sweetpea17

Morganna when will you know if you are pregnant, Fingers crossed for you


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna
So 6 days after the embryos are transferred is when you test? What do you mean by hatching?

I am trying to do everything to have a thick lining. I have the scan on friday to see the progress. 
Good luck for your test on Friday


----------



## Clarabelle71

Sweetpea wishing you the best of luck. I did DE without pgd and still got pregnant. Best to transfer 3-4 for better odds.

I had my 2 screening blood tests, and TN scan and they do take the donor's age so iam really hoping it comes back low risk. They already sent me a notice for my next scan march 26 when i will be 19 weeks. Its called anomaly.The paper had all these rules like not being able to ask gender, no video taping etc. I met with my family doctor who is 30 weeks pregnant and she told me they did not even let her see the screen. Surprising when she is a doctor. Of course this is Canada so things different from UK. She is my unoffical family doctor as i need to see her at a walk in clinic. There is a bad shortage of doctors here so half the people do not have a family doctor. 

Morganna will be hoping for you on friday. X


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna
I am having acupuncture and eating lots of protein, beetroot, avacado etc. Im having a can this Friday to see how thick lining is and if it's going to plan.
Any other recommendations to increase thickness?
Any advice on what to do to help embryo stick?

SP


----------



## sweetpea17

Hya
I will try the pomegranate juice too. 
Im having the Progynova, aspirin and the injections so hopefully thats doing the work.  Once scanned on Friday if it needs thickening up more they will increase the meds.

Just hope it works

SP


----------



## Claireu

Hi ladies
thank you for your messages - unfortunately we didn't have a great first scan. It started off ok, then went downhill. She started by showing us the gestational sac and then proceeded to try to find the foetus and showed what she thought was it, with the heartbeat. Then she said she could see a flutter elsewhere as well so she said the heartbeat was inconclusive and that she couldn't see a foetal pole either. So she said she'd get the consultant as she might be better. She said this was quite common at only 6weeks + 4 days and said that many women a week later could see a heartbeat.
The consultant then came in and said she was coming as there was a problem. She then tried to find a heartbeat and said there wasn't one. She then went on to say it was about 15% of women who this happened to, and that half of those the week later could see a heartbeat.
We then went to see the nurse to book next week's scan and she basically said next week's was to confirm there was no foetus!! I then got a little angry as we'd gone from crying over a little heartbeat to no hope in her eyes. She said she was just being straight with us! Anyway, I kept my mouth shut as I think I would have just got more angry and we left.
I feel devastated ladies - I had such hopes this time, first time with a positive and thought this euploid embryo would do the trick. I had such strong lines - I could just curl up and cry.
I know there are ladies who have gone back a week later and had a heartbeat but I just feel like it's gone. I know I'll just get on with it, like I have done all the other times - but this was feeling so positive, it's the furthest I've ever got. And I think if I don't just keep going and working then I'll just fall to pieces.
Sorry ladies, I didn't want to be posting this - just feels like a long way away to start again - I have two euploid PGS tested embryos still frozen waiting - and we will use them, but it feels like such hard work this time after getting to this point.
Thanks for reading
Claire
x


----------



## morganna

Hi Claire,


So sorry to reed this.  And that you have to go through this distress!!


It appears that it was too early to see a heartbeat!


do you have to wait a whole week for another scan? cant you go somewhere else? 


Morganna x


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Claire,
As hard as it is, your better off waiting the week, or if you can’t at least give it 3-4 days before having another scan. Did the do an internal scan or was it on your tummy, that can make a world of difference also. If you end up with not heartbeat etc I’m sorry, but I would suggest getting immune testing done before you do another transfer, especially as these embryos are tested, it may mean that your body is rejectin* them for some reason and you need to have that sorted before you do another transfer. Hoping by next wk you will have a clearer picture of what’s happening


----------



## Claireu

Hi Morganna
It’s horrible. Here’s not a lot I can do other than wait. I don’t really want to go and have another scan now as it still might be early so I still might not see a heartbeat.
I’ve been googling away, obviously and there are instances of a heartbeat being found a week after, but it was the negativity of the nurse at the end of the appointment.
I can’t believe how low I feel, from the first time ever after years of trying, getting two lines to feeling absolutely devastated.
I know there’s nothing I can do but wait.
Claire x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Claire iam sorry about them not detecting a h/b. I got pregnant with oe less than 2 yrs ago and saw h/b at 6 weeks , we even told parents the good news only to have it stop the week later. Nothing you can ever get over and only now pregnant with DE feel better. I have also read about ladies getting a h/b later so i hope that is the case for you. X


----------



## Claireu

Thanks Stacey10
I’m just going to wait, I want to be at least 7 and a half weeks so I’ll just go back next week to the appointment they made for me. 
I’ve had the level one immune tests, my clinic doesn’t agree with the level 2 tests at all, So not sure where I’d stand with that. They did suggest doing an ERA test if this wasn’t successful but I’ll wait to make those decisions if this fails.
Thanks ladies
Claire x


----------



## morganna

Claire,


The waiting is emotional torture.


BIG hugs to you.  


So sorry you are going through this. 


Please keep us posted.


M. xx


----------



## Stacey10

Claire I’d push for their level two testing, not sure why they’d differentiate immune testing like that, maybe because they’re not sure of how to go about testing etc but anyway I wouldn’t think you would need the era test because you have implantation, that test is to find your implantation window and is usually just for ladies who have no implantation what so ever, if you don’t detect a heart beat you’ve obviously had implantation and something has stopped the embryo from progressing past a certain stage which to memwould point more to immune problems rather than era problems x


----------



## morganna

KITTEN..............HOPE YOU ARE OKAY. 


HAVE NOT HEARD FROM YOU.  


Morganna xx


----------



## rubyring

Claireu - I'm so sorry about your scan AND the unsympathetic nurse. I think it's best to wait a week, terrible though that is. I do wonder sometimes whether these early scans are really such a good thing, they're great when things are good, but when they're inconclusive it's awful. Sending hugs


----------



## kitten106

Hi Morganna

I'm ok thank you ... Been busy with issues at work that's all won't bore you with all that though.

I will PM you.

Been following posts on here ... Really pleased everything went well for you last weekend ... I will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow when you do your test ... I really hope it's positive 🙏🙏 

Sending lots of love & hugs😘Xx


----------



## rubyring

Morganna - good luck tomorrow! And thank you so much for your last message, I will reply soon


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna good luck with your early testing tomorrow. One out of three worked for me so hoping you get a bfp.


----------



## Tincancat

Great news


----------



## Clarabelle71

Looking good, best of luck for next tests.


----------



## Claireu

Great news Morganna
Fingers crossed for the next tests! x


----------



## Forestcat1

Hello, is anyone interested in trying the ovarian rejuvenation procedure at Genesis, Athens?  I'd love to travel with someone for moral support! It seems like a good option for us older ladies - not too expensive and simple, safe procedure.  Would love to hear from anyone interested.  Thanks and good luck


----------



## Clarabelle71

Forestcat had a read about it. Sounds facinating. Hope it shows promising results. Whats the success rate? Hope it works out for you. Iam expecting and will just be happy to get this baby but hope you find success with it. X


----------



## kitten106

Great news Morganna ... So pleased the line is bit more darker ... Yes the waiting must be really stressful I don't blame you for wanting to test early 

When will you have the pregnancy blood test to confirm? 

Will PM you later today for a chat 😀

Hugs xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Morganna!! Tentative congrats! Early positive looks good! Xxx


----------



## Forestcat1

Thanks Clarabelle - I think the procedure is so new that they haven't got many results through though I did hear that some people have had babies as a result of the procedure, including a 52 year old. 
If anyone on this thread is interested in trying it, let me know, would be great to chat. Good luck to you Clarabelle and many congratulations X


----------



## Lily0750

Congratulations Morganna!


----------



## Clara Rose

Congrats Morganna!


----------



## Exactam Eam

Congrats Morganna! 
Please clear your inbox


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks Forestcat

Morganna iam starting to get excited for you. Keep the bfp tests coming. X


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats Morganna - so happy for you - I know it's early days, but looking promising.
You've inspired me yet again - I'm all raring to go for no 3! I've got an appointment with the Obs & Gynae Consultant I was under when pregnant with my daughter a week on Tuesday as advised by my clinic, who want me to discuss with her monitoring in my next pregnancy, if I am lucky enough to get a BFP. I was chatting to a friend who was a work colleague some years ago, who has a 6 month old daughter through egg donation, at the age of nearly 49, she said she was inspired by me and went to the same clinic as me after chatting. She would go again for her remaining frozen embryo but she had severe pre-eclampsia so thinks she could not risk it. She said that the medical professionals cannot stop me going ahead, as I said I was anxious about getting the go ahead. Thankfully I had two problem free pregnancies and if it is purely on my age, it would surely be discriminatory if they said I could not go ahead. Here's keeping everything crossed for both of us!


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - sounds good that you've got a BFP at 6 and 7 dp5dt. In my first pregnancy, I tested early on 9 dp5dt but got a BFN so left it a few days and finally tested 13dp5d5 and got a BFP. My son is now 3 years and 8 months. In my second pregnancy, I was nauseous and vomiting early on at 6d5dt so tested and got BFN. I then tested 7dp5dt and got a faint BFP which got progressively darker. My daughter is now nearly 17 months old. I wonder whether it's connected to her being a girl!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Maybe a positive at 6dp5dt is more than one. I never tested until 10dp5dt but clearly 2 lines. i read girls can have a higher hcg also multiples. When i had a beta i looked up levels for singleton compared to multiples and i was online with a singleton by the numbers. Now iam 17 weeks i feel fluttering at times then a long time i feel nothing. I start to worry when i feel nothing for awhile. X


----------



## Channa

Good morning ladies, I am new here. 
For about a year I did visit this site as a guest.
I find it very encouraging to read about women over 50 years of age wanting to become a mum and trying to become so.
I am 60 years of age, and in the past had several treatments in Spain (DE), which resulted in four beautiful, healthy girls.
We are very, very happy with our children, and feel blessed with the outcome of these treatments.
A bit embarrased I feel to tell you I would like to have one more baby, I long very much for a boy.
It is because I've read about all the expierences of you ladies (at the moment of you, Morganna, and your treatment at TM) I decided to join in and speak about my desire. 
At the moment I'm not sure I'll go along with a next treatment, but I would love to join and to get some support and give some if needed (I had positive treatments in the past at advanced age).
My english is not very good, so I hope that will not be a problem.

Morganna, I admire your courage. Indeed you never gave up hope and in this way you make your life.
I'm not sure if I'll be as brave as you are. We'll see.


----------



## morganna

Welcome Channa  


You have come to the right place.  And your English is VERY good!!


You can PM me anytime.


Only too glad to help and support you in going for a boy!!  


If that is what you want!!


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

Hi and welcome Channa. Take time to think about what you want to do and go for it ! 
Morganna - yet again you talk sense - I think I just need to not worry about anyone's reactions and believe in what I want to do. I so want to rescue my little frosties! I think I'm coping very well with my two little ones on my own, and managing to work part time. As you say, I think the clinic is being cautious but the consultant there was happy to treat me and was positive about my previous cycles. CARE will treat up to 53 so I am definitely under that at the moment! So I am all raring to go and have been considering what I am going to say at my consultation and to  be assertive!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Welcome Channa. Hope you can follow your dream for a boy if you decide to.

You know i find everyone in my family very supportive of us having this baby. This baby is such a blessing and all i imagine i need. We say as long as we get one healthy baby we don't have to return. I have said its possible we would try for our frostie if pregnancy goes smoothly but if i ever mention it , its the opposite reaction. Family say iam too old for a second, or its too expensive. Say you don't need another. I wonder if you all get the same reactions? Right now my pregnancy is the priority and to get this one healthy baby would give me so much happiness but funny how there is less support for more than one. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna that's great news  

Yes better to keep it to ourselves if later we go for a second. We may not try again but its for us to decide, not family and friends. Iam 18 weeks today and turn 47 on the 21st. X


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - yet again you're the voice of reason! Congrats - looking good
clara - don't let anyone spoil your delight in this pregnancy, don't think too far ahead, just concentrate on this little one! Each time, I didn't tell my sister or mother - long story, sister has been jealous of me having my babies, as she always wanted one. Mother probably doesn't understand the whole process. I didn't tell friends/colleagues first time around until I got past the first scan. Second time around, again didn't tell family, but a few close friends/work colleagues kept asking and I did tell them, and they were so happy for me. This time, again family don't know, but same few friends/colleagues are sure that I'm going again. One good friend who I work with, is already planning when I'd be leaving for maternity leave!
You don't owe anyone any explanations. What's important is what you want to do.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Yes this baby is precious and may be our only one. We just want it here safely and in good health. I wish i could enjoy pregnancy and stop being anxious but it just means so much. I have the 20 week scan coming up in my 19th week and nervous for that, especially since the sonographer is not allowed to tell me anything. 

Morganna i could imagine many against another baby but iam glad you are brave and know what you want. Its very exciting.

Deblovescats did your sister not try ivf herself? With my sisters one had ivf which did not work but she adopted, the other had no problems having 3. X


----------



## deblovescats

Hi Clara - no it's not that straightforward. She talked about going for treatment, she's single like me, but she works as cabin crew so often out of the country. As a result, she would struggle to get childcare while away, and she was looking to me to offer it. This would mean 24:7 for a few days, always different days, so a nightmare to organise. When I went for no 2, she was annoyed and said I could have had hers as no 2! So it's caused no end of aggro for me, and I feel angry at times that she has put a bit of a dampener on it, I think at the moment we're ok so here's hoping. She does love her nephew and niece though!


----------



## Clarabelle71

deblovescatsi can see how this complicates things. I feel sorry i missed out in my nieces and nephews growing up as i was in Canada while they were in England, and Scotland. I used to work as a teaching assistant at a pre school, but my experience with tiny babies is limited. Hope it comes naturally.X


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone   


Deb - go for for it! As for your sister, I agree it's tough. However in my line of work most women have children, and we work very unpredictable hours, there is no pattern. OK, most have partners and mostly we're not away overnight, but everyone seems to manage somehow. I can see how her work makes it very difficult to plan childcare, but maybe there is a way??
Morganna - sounding great, please keep us posted


As for me, I'm basically confused about what tests / options I should do before another cycle. My body is doing weird things - peri menopausal. And I'm really scared of doing another cycle, so much money, probably disappointment, and scared of the door being closed


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna that's so wonderful.    

Well today is my 47th and first time in 3 yrs iam not crying getting older. I used to shed tears as never had a baby and another year passed. This time trying to think of it as the year to meet my baby. X


----------



## morganna

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLARABELLE!!! 


So much to look forward to!!!


Morganna xxx


----------



## artist_mum

hello Ladies

long time no post from me...  Been busy here    

But all last week and this week i keep thinking of you Morgana and wondering how you're going and meaning to come on here and check what's going on - i haven't been on for months - and what do i find?!?!?  i find your very AMAZING news!! 

    I"m so happy for you    

Ive not scrolled all the way back but who have you gone with?  Which clinic?  

I already want another baby and now am 52... but as you say Morgana, that's still a spring chicken these days  

Big love and luck for your Friday result, I will be checking in.

And big luck to all you ladies on here still going for it - including you Debs  

Artist Mum xxx


----------



## artist_mum

Thanks I will check it out. I did do one cycle with them so I know them. Anyway I will have a read. Fab that you've gone for it, everything crossed for a super duper second beta &#129310;[/size] Xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Welcome back artist_mum

Morganna thank you. Must admit being on this board with all you lovely ladies has made me feel young.


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats morganna - good results, here's hoping for a great pregnancy. Good luck with the scan.
Hi artist - I definitely remember you from previous threads. Hope you get to go ahead if you decide that's best.
Happy Birthday Clara - coincidence - it's my birthday tomorrow - both of us spring babies! I'm 51 and like you, I was 47 when my son was born and I used to hate having another birthday. Now, obviously I'd rather not be getting older!(lol) but now I don't mind as much as I have my little ones to share my day with!


----------



## morganna

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS!!

Have a great one with your children.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Happy Birthday deblovescats. 

Got good news on my birthday. My doctor called and said my screening test for NT scan and bloods came back as low risk.


----------



## morganna

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wonderful news Clarabelle.


Happy days!!!


----------



## Channa

Clarabelle and Deblovescats, happy birthday. May all your dreams come true!

Morganna, beta-HCG is good! I hope for you doubling takes place in due time.
Do you know if doubling-time can give you an indication about one or more than one emby's?
Could you let me know about the amount of medication you use? I'm under the impression that clinics in Cyprus advise larges dosages than the Spanisch clinics, or am I wrong?

Clarabelle, good to know about the large risk. I'm happy for you.

Does any of you ladies know about age-cutoff in Cyprus?
Morganna, you told about Eurocare and Dunya. Which more clinics do not have an age-cutoff?
When choosing between Eurocare and Dunya, which one would be the better one regarding to pregnancy at advanced age?
In general, which one would you ladies advice?

I'm very glad to join this forum. Glad to know I'm not the only one at advanced age wanting to become a mum.
Also it's good to see that more ladies are struggeling with their wish against "public opinion".
It's great you are all so open in these things. Thank you for that!


----------



## nickybw

Oh Morganna,

Your post's have brought a tear to my eye, I've been following your thread for a few weeks and have had everything crossed, I'm so pleased you got your BFP and first time too after your daughter, that's amazing.

Were going through a donor egg cycle at the moment in Cyprus but at a different clinic and although 44 this is our final attempt after 2 failed donor egg cycles,  weve decided after our hystreroscopy to have 1 final go, and had my lining scan yesterday which meausered 7mm and embreyo transfer is Easter Saturday,  

Were also having PGD as i have 2 grown up boys and have always wanted a little girl, I know a lot of people dont agree with PGD and i havnt really spoken about it before on the forum, but with you being so open and honest about everything, youve made me feel so much more open about how i feel.

I just hope that I'm as successful as you, and that this is our time and that we both finally get the little girl we've always dreamed off 

Sorry i haven't commented on any of the other ladies on this thread, ill read back and catch up on where everyone is, but have my fingers crossed for you all and lets hope that this is our year


----------



## Cinnara

Hello everybody! I have been reading this thread on and off for some months now, and wanting to join in, so here I am. It is very inspiring to read about all of you who are blessed with a baby at this age!

I have passed 50 and am thinking back and forth about maybe trying to have another child, but not knowing where to go. 

As for clinics, I have been looking at EGV in Riga for some time, but cannot make up my mind about going there or not. About 10 years ago it seems that many ladies from the Nordic countries went there, but then it seems that many experienced that they lacked in skill, and maybe also lied about for instance a lady getting all the eggs from one donor and then still sharing eggs etc. This could could of course be false stories or rumours, but since then I can't find many who have been there. Does anyone of you know of the clinic? Would you recommend it? If not, what would you recommend to someone at 52 years of age who does not want to wait for too long? Cheaper if the samy quality is of course nice, but not the most important factor.


----------



## nickybw

Hi Morganna,

Yes of course, I’m going to Dogus, they’re brilliant and have never had any problems at all, I’ve just got to hope it’s third  time lucky for me 😬

Your drugs protocol sounds exactly like mine, can I ask, did you do the Prolouton injections yourself ? I had a private clinic do my first one but they charge £60 so will work out quite costly if I get a BFP. I just worry I’ll do some damage as it’s intramuscular 😕 and not sure what I’m doing 

Xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Channa thank you. Iam not sure there is a cut off age in Cyprus. Alot of ladies go there because they take older patients. I read ladies need an ECG to check health but my cycle at 46 i was not asked to get this, but i had been corresponding for 2 yrs before on and off. 

My meds were similar to Morganna. The estrofem dose is quite high according to my Canadian doctor. I do not know Eurocare or Dunya. I went with a clinic called Ada in 2015 , hardly any reviews but good coordinator. Who i believe went to Eurocare later.Ended up clinic was closed down and some medical staff arrested. I wish i had gone with TM back then but dh wanted me to try with own eggs, and by the time things decided it was full. 

nickybw good luck for your cycle. I really hope it works for you. I had my sister in law a nurse do the first proluton injections. She showed my dh how to do them. He was scared but managed having been shown several times.It can sting but read warming it with your hands helps beforehand. 

Cinarra i don't know of that clinic either. I just know Team Miracle, Serum, and Reprofit seem popular. I came all the way from Canada to Cyprus. Knew ladies from Canada with success at TM and Reprofit , both having DD. Good luck. X

X


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna

Congrats on your good news. Me and husband are off to North Cyprus this weekend so wish us luck. It's our first time going through this. Had my scan on Monday and lining was 9mm so the Dr was pleased and all is going ok so far.

Just hope it's a positive result after all this
SP


----------



## Clarabelle71

Best of luck sweetpea.


----------



## morganna

Sweeetpea thats a good number for your lining
mine was 8.2 at transfer, but at least it was triple layered. Was yours triple layered? 
its exciting for you............which clinic are you using? TM? or DOgus?s

Morganna xx


----------



## Cinnara

Thank you so much for your answers, and congratulations to pregnancies and good luck to those of you how are about to start your treatments! 

Team miracle, Dougus and Repromedica - I don't think we are after sex selection, so then, which of these three clinics would you recommend?


----------



## Cinnara

Oh, and one more thing - I tried to find how to get to the clinics on Cyprus, but am not sure I got the right places. Does anyone know how easy it is to travel to the clinics? Thank you so much again!


----------



## ciaelle

hello, it seems there is a problem on the website for Repromedica, does someone know?
Good luck for those who have transfer soon or wait for results,. Congratulations Morganna, i wish you a magnific pregnancy.


----------



## Stacey10

Ciaelle what type of problem are you having with the website?


----------



## Stacey10

I see what you mean, for me it will not load to English, or any other language apart from the original, which seems to be working fine, I just sent off an email to the clinic to check if all is ok.


----------



## Stacey10

Website is under going reconstruction apparently and should be fixed by next  week


----------



## Exactam Eam

Congratulations Morganna, your first beta is very very good! I believe my first beta was 75.

Ladies, If you need to self administer the proluton injections, I recommend Emla cream highly. I have done my own injections for the last 10 years thanks to Emla . Makes the area numb so chickens like me won't feel a thing.


----------



## nickybw

Morning Ladies,

Thank you for the replies, its lovely to receive messages back.

MrsDee,  I've had a look at the Emla cream but it says not to use if your pregnant, does that include trying to get pregnant ? I'm really keen on using something as am such a woss at injections, but don't really want anything that will risk the treatment  

Morganna, have you had your second beta back yet ? I've been checking but not seen anything yet, hopefully its gone up and maybe even doubled   thanks for the advice regarding the prolouton ill check out the You Tube videos and see what i can find, if i get stuck thanks for the offer of more help if needed,  I may ask a friend if they can do it for me......

Sweetpea, good luck on this cycle, your first lining at 9mm is really good, i hope the suns shining for you, and keep us posted on how things go.

Good luck to everyone else cycling at the moment, keeping everything crossed for you all


----------



## morganna

Hi Nicky and thanks for asking!
the second beta was 135
so it has gone from 90-135 in 2 days


it increased by 50%


they say it should double after 48-72 hours


so i am hoping i needed a bit more time for it to get higher


i am not thrilled with the second beta


i think i will have another one done on monday or tuesday (there will be a 4 day gap between the last beta) and see what it says


hcg numbers are extremely difficult to guage because there is a VAST difference in them


Morganna x


p,s, as for the proluton, you are jabbing it into a bunch of fat in your butt, so it doesn;t hurt, as long as you jab it in quickly NOT slowly.  I had a friend do it this time around. It MUST be warmed before hand, otherwise you will not be able to get the gloopy stuff out !!!!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna its hard to know, i know your first beta was early i believe by maybe one day. I know its a difficult time having to get another and still not sure. I really hope it can be good news. Mine were spaced apart not the usual 2 days as it was closed so i had 3 days. I could go back and tell you my numbers but everyone is different.x


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck morgana - hope it's just a bit slow doubling. Try not to worry about it too much - I never did blood tests with either of my pregnancies, it was never suggested by the clinic, so I just had to rely on keep testing with poas! So I never knew what my levels were.


----------



## Channa

Morganna, fingers crossed for you.
Just for you to know: your Beta-HCG is higher 11 days post (it was 11 days, wasn't it?) than mine were on day 14. And still there were pregnancies. Do you know, is there a difference between beta-HCG's of girls versus boys? We have girls as you know.


----------



## Channa

Goodmorning ladies,
I just had a mail from TM saying that the rules in Cyprus have been changed, and that no patients older than 55 years can be treated.
None of the clinics in Cyprus will accept patients of more advanced age.
Anyone of you ladies heard of this new rule?
When was it introduced and why does no one knows at this forum?
Morganna, you were treated very recently, right? Did they tell anything like this to you?


----------



## teddy7

It must be very new.  Had a feeling it was coming, the coordinator at Dogus mentioned something to me about it just before Christmas.


----------



## Stacey10

The only other places would be Slovakia and Ukraine now I think 🤔


----------



## teddy7

What is the age limit in Slovakia Stacey?  Just out of interest? X


----------



## Stacey10

They don’t have an age limit set by law, it’s up to each individual clinic to decide, most clinics are sticking close to 50 in Slovakia, so Ukraine now seems to be the best bet if you are over 55.


----------



## morganna

Channa............yes its a new law. You will need to try Ukraine or Slovakia.


Morganna xx


----------



## Cinnara

Fingers crossed for you, Morganna! And thanks again for all useful answers! 

I'm afraid I have a lot of questions, and feel that the clock is really ticking if I am going to go ahead with embryo adoption, I hope you don't mind another question: Do you know what qualities in the embryos to ask for? The embryos are probably of different quality. Which clinic would you trust the most, if I were to say for instance that chances of becoming pregnant is more important than that the child looks a lot like me - would I then really get a high quality embryo do you think, or would those be reserved for certain women?


----------



## morganna

Hopefully Stacey10 can answer your question Cinnara, she has more knowledge of this than i do.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Sorry to hear the new law in Cyprus will prevent ladies older than 55 have treatment. I hope Morganna your beta rises nicely. X


----------



## nickybw

Morning ladies,

Feel I’m really in the wrong thread here but have been following you all and am grateful for all the advice I’ve received so far.

Morgan’s just wanted to say been thinking about you all weekend and sending all my positive vibes your way, that that beta reading will be higher when you have it done next time. When we get these positive test it’s still such a worrying time 😕 seems so unfair really. Why can’t our bodies just play ball sometime !!!!!

AFM went for my second scan today, and lining was triple layered and measured 10mm which is really good so pleased with that.
Just waiting to hear from Cyprus how my donors egg collections went as is scheduled for today sometime 😬 keeping fingers crossed for maybe 10/11 then have a decent amount to send for PGD

Can’t wait now to fly out  to Cyprus on Friday and gets these embreyos transferred !!!!!


----------



## morganna

Hi Nicky

Thats absolutely perfect!!! 10mm and triple layered..............whoop whoop               

Keep us posted!!

Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

nickybw sounds great. Wishing you much luck. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Have my scan tomorrow morning. Paper says they cannot tell me anything , and only dr or midwife can disclose gender so find that very disappointing. I know dr will get report but i wish they could at least tell me everything looks good. X


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck clara - I can't understand why they can't tell you anything at the 20 week scan which is the anomaly scan. I know some places wont' reveal gender as some parents in certain ethnic groups do want a certain sex and may consider an abortion if not a boy! However, you are surely entitled to know that the baby is healthy. The sonographer goes through it in detail from my experience.
AFM - one hurdle out of the way - had my appointment with the obs consultant this morning and she was very nice. She asked to see a picture of the children as she was responsible for my care when pregnant with no 2! She thinks she's beautiful. She discussed the risks of having a baby when older but commented that I'd be fine with my other 2. I explained one of the reasons I wanted to go ahead was that I couldn't bear to have my embryos disposed of as they are babies to me, and I look at my daughter and think if I hadn't gone ahead with that cycle, would have been awful her not being here! Also, I would like no 3! I think the consultant also had qualms about not using embryos as she said it would be a shame not to use them. She also said that I could consider surrogacy either, but obviously I'm not doing this. I thanked her for her care of me and baby no 2. She was happy to order the screening tests that the clinic want - such as ECG and blood tests, so that's something. So I know now that she doesn't oppose me doing it, although obviously she said I'd be monitored like before. She also said that I didn't have any problems with my C-sections so that was good. I'm going to contact the clinic now and update them and then it's all systems go.


----------



## morganna

Debs.............like i said..................they have to do this stuff to cover themselves. Which is ok.
So now you have the green light!!!         
you must feel some releif!!


its all good!!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Had a bit of a scare last night as some watery pink liquid was on my tissue after wiping. Thankfully i don't see anymore and scan went fine as far as i can tell. Sonographer did not say anything though about health or gender and said report goes to my doctor. I did not get to watch the screen either as she had it turned.  She turned it only for 30 sec so i could see baby was there and moving. DH could watch the screen the entire time and is thinking girl but he isnt sure and never studied any photos or scans before with gender. Just did not think he saw something sticking out. This pregnancy has been hard with our anxiety and just when i get more confidence something like pink spotting just makes me worry again and remind me we are not there yet. 

deblovescat i can understand about the frozen embryos and thinking of them as babies.

Morganna wishing you luck for third beta. X


----------



## deblovescats

Clara - that must have been so frustrating for you - not seeing your baby! When I had my scan, there was a scanner with a screen in front so that the mum could see as well, and when not in this room, the sonographer turned the screen round. Each time, they went through everything in detail. Try not to worry about spotting, it is common and evidently more in IVF pregnancies. I think when we have been through so much, we over analyse every symptom. Try to enjoy your pregnancy and rest up! 
Morganna - you are so wise and thanks for your support. I do feel relieved now as I was very anxious up to today, even though I know it is my choice, it felt like an obstacle in the way. I think the consultant would probably prefer that I didn't go ahead, but she was supportive of me and agreed to order the bloods etc which is a bonus on the financial front as well! She wants me to send her a photo of my children to put on her wall - so maybe she'll get one of no 3 as well! I'm just hoping now that all the screening is fine. I realise that they have to explain all the risks but I know no pregnancy is risk free, but thankfully with both pregnancies, I didn't have any problems and I do try and look after myself.
Good luck with your bloods!


----------



## morganna

3rd beta came in at 266


i am at 5 weeks pregnant


its not a great number.  Very low.  Very slow rising. Basically its increasing 50% every 48 hours.


I am not exactly thrilled with these numbers.


So for now............i am in 'no mans land'


not a great place to be!!


wont know any more until scan. in a couple of weeks.


Very frustrating.


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna sorry the beta is rising slower than what would put your mind at ease. Early pregnancy can be a rollercoaster. I know must be frustrating having to wait 2 weeks. We all wish you the best. X


----------



## morganna

First morning urine test and the second line is much much lighter.


think this is the end of the road for this cycle.


Morganna x


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,
Morganna, it's impossible to know what's happening......however you ARE pregnant, and the numbers ARE still rising. It's awful but you just have to wait. I know, I've been there. 
My 2nd DE cycle, I didn't test until 2 weeks after transfer of day 5 embryos. The number was a fraction of what it was on the same day of my first DE cycle!! But all anyone could say was test again in a couple of days. Basically the HCG rose a bit, then dropped a bit and plateaued, but still they kept saying get another blood test in few days, a week, whatever. It went up, but not enough. I wasn't told to get a scan until 7weeks+2!! So probably all you can do is wait, and try to stay away from the pee sticks. The good ones will give a line with very low HCG, like 20 or something, so they don't really tell you much.
Thinking of you lots and sending big


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna so sorry to hear you think its getting lighter. We're here to support you no matter the outcome. Xxhugs.


----------



## Channa

Hi Morganna, thinking of you and keep fingers crossed.
As Rubyring says, things are not certain until you have your first scan.
I am sorry for you that you have to go through all this stress.
Hope things turn out good for you.
This first period is killing...


----------



## morganna

Thank you Debs, Channa. Rubyring, and Clarabelle. And all.


Only time will tell.  


I am okay .  What will be will be!


Onwards and upwards.


Life is too short to dwell on things, too long! 


IVF is always a gamble! And we take the risk, and move onto the next!!! 


M. xx


----------



## kitten106

Morganna I'm thinking of you ... I will echo what the other ladies have been saying we will support you whatever the outcome 😘  

You are pregnant I know you are not thrilled with the numbers but just wait for the scan now this will confirm everything

Please don't keep doing a pee stick as I think it's giving you more anxiety if you see the line lighter.

Big Hugs xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - I think your positive attitude is brilliant. As the others say, you are pregnant and hold on to that. Don't get too hung up on the numbers. I never had any to compare. I think the lines can also vary depending on how diluted your urine is. Try and hang on for that scan and we're all keeping everything crossed. The positive thing is that you can get pregnant again.


----------



## morganna

Thanks ladies.  


Dr. says do a 4th beta. Says she is 'positive' about the 3rd beta  (266) 16dp5day transfer.  But its very hard to understand why!


Scan tomorrow at 5 weeks 4 days. Way too early i know, but i paid deposit!


M. xx


----------



## Inaaya

Thinking of you morganna


----------



## nickybw

Thinking of you Morganna,

Sending  big hugs and positive vibes your way 

Xx


----------



## Exactam Eam

Morganna lovely,
I just wanted to drop you a line. Please remain your beautiful positive self. Dr F is correct and she ought to know - queen of babies that she is. YOU ARE PREGNANT! My HCG at this time was 350 BUT THEN I WAS ALSO ON HCG RESCUE SHOTS.
So, please don't stress dear. A friend of mine started with a beta hcg of 5! The daughter is now in University.

xoxo  


Nene


----------



## Clarabelle71

Good luck Morganna. X  

Dr called with results of scan. She said everything is great with baby , but i have a low placenta so need to get another scan around 32 weeks. If it does not move i will need a c section. She didn't bring up gender. Anyone had this? X


----------



## morganna

Thanks so much ladies.......  
Mrs D.....you are a star. 

Clarabelle, i dont know anything about this. But its wonderful everything is great with baby. I had a csection and it was amazingly easy! i was up and in heels in 3 days showing off baby in restaurant. Its amazing what they do these days. Please don't worry.  

M. xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Of course i look it up and read the rare horror story of excessive bleeding causing a hysterectomy, or pre mature labour. Wish i did not google. 

I knew its likely i may need a c section at my age but chances are even higher. Read low placenta is more common after 40. It can move up by itself so hoping , iam fine if c section is needed just want delivery to go as planned. X


----------



## artist_mum

Morganna - rooting for you all the way...stay your amazing positive self....everything crossed for the scan xxxxx

Clarabelle - I had the same issue, and did end up with a c-section as the placenta didnt move up. A c-section wasn't my first choice but in hindsight was the perfect way to bring my baby safely into the world. No problems afterwards, met her and held her on her birthday within seconds just like a natural birth. It will be beautiful, you'll see! Xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks artist_mum makes me feel better about it. X


----------



## Stacey10

I’ve had low lying placentas before and they have moved up, so I think it depends on how much of thenplacenta is actually covering the cervix as to how much it will move up as your uterus grows.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks Stacey, i will ask at my doctors appointment on the 3rd how close it is then just wait and see until 32 week scan. X


----------



## Channa

Hi Clarabelle, as I understood a placenta partly covering the cervix is more common in pregnancies from IVF.
In the course of the pregnancy mostly the placenta moves away from the cervix as the uterus grows.
The horror stories you mentioned are in case a woman doesn't know about the location of the placenta.
It is good you and your doctor know this now, so you can observe what is happening in the next couple of months.
When the placenta has not moved enough away from the cervix, indeed you'll need a C-section.
Far more chance it will be situated good enough for a normal delivery.
I've had this problem several times and each time at nine months it wasn't an item anymore.
So don't worry too much.
I'm glad for you that everything is ok with the baby!
What I don't understand is why you shouldn't know about the gender. For me that is unbelievable, you are his or her mum...


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies,


Well...............i had the scan. And i did not realise when i booked it, that it was an abdominal scan!  
So i was not prepared.  And had to drink copious amounts of water!
Finally, the bladder was full and they decided to scan.  But could see nothing.  They kept saying its too early at 5 weeks 4 days to see anything. Even a Sac.


I nearly didn't go, because this mornings pee stick, barely had a second line, like yesterday and the day before. Its no where as dark as it was in the past.


The whole thing seems futile to me.


And now i guess i do indeed need to have another beta next tuesday.  Purlely because it will be faster going down the route of knowing its a BFN.  Rather than waiting for another scan!


I want to know!!! so i can stop the meds, and move on!


There is no good reason that the second line is so faint, now, other than, the pregnancy has stopped.


So that's my update.


I WILL be trying again ladies.  That is for sure!!! And the sooner the better.


I don't need time to 'get over it'.


It's all good.


Morganna xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Channa thank you. Iam feeling better about a c section if needed, just more was worried of complications. They do have a strange law here not revealing the gender, it may just be British Columbia. Its sent to doctor so i could still ask but as DH wants a surprise iam unsure. I think as women we want to prepare before birth with clothes etc. 

Morganna nomatter what you are inspiring to us. Sorry it was the wrong kind of scan, and you need a clear answer. Hope you get final answer soon so you can stop meds. Its never an easy journey but you got your miracle daughter and can happen again. I felt the same as focusing on trying again was the best thing. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

My first ivf was a bfn right away and then with mmc foundout at 7 week scan. It takes time for the pregnancy tests to go to negative. My beta even climbed after i got the bad news.


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - love your positivity. Sorry the results are more reassuring, but I think there's still a chance. It is far too early for an abdominal scan to show anything really, an internal scan is more accurate. If bad news, great you're going to go again.
Clara - don't worry about having a C-section if necessary. I had low lying placenta with my first pregnancy, although it was not covering the opening, it was 1 cm from the opening, needed to be a minimum of 2 cm for a vaginal delivery, so I was gutted I had to be booked for a c-section but I realised the most important thing was my baby was fine. In pregnancy, I didn't have any problems as a result of this, it was only noticed on scans. Next time, I asked about a vaginal delivery but the consultant was very reluctant for this, saying my baby was precious and main thing is for a safe delivery. The placenta was not low lying at all, and I felt pressured into having a C-section despite my asking about an alternative. I felt disappointed that I had waited so long for a baby, and couldn't even try what most women do. I think you read all about women in labour and it's as if you've failed for having a C-section, which is not actually the case. I later rationalised it that my main concern was my baby's safe delivery. I am prepared now for having to have another C-section if I am able to get pregnant for the third time, but philosophical about it.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks for the reasurrance deblovescats. I honestly feel alot better knowing you and others did not have complications besides needing the c section. Iam fine with the c section if its the safest choice. I wouldn't feel like i failed not doing a vaginal birth as long as the baby is safe. I read in Turkey there is over 50 %, Cyprus 52% c sections. Brazil was the highest. Surprising as iam sure there must be alot of younger women without low placentas who have it. X


----------



## Channa

Goodevening ladies, just a quick question:
a friend of mine is cycling in Cyprus at the moment (egg-donation).
She takes (what is in my opinion) huge amounts of oestorogen and progesteron (10 mg Progynova and 1200 mg Utrogestan).
Does any of you ladies remember the amount of medication used before ET?
I cycled in Spain, with a max of 4 mg Progynova and 600 mg Utrogestan.
She is also at advanced age.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna could you book an internal vaginal scan? I read a post lastnight of a lady with a viable pregnancy and they could see nothing at 5.5 weeks when they did it only on stomach. Just wish you could get a clear answer. 

Channa, i knew nothing about the dosage prior but my obgyn thought my dosage of estrofem was very high. The local clinic only gave 8mg but i was on 14 mg.I asked about it before and seems Cyprus and also Greek clinics had higher doses. X


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle.....Hi Sweetheart  
Yes...........i have booked a vaginal scan for thursday.
Thanks for thinking of me.  
Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Channa, the Greek clinic I went to I was on 12 mg a day of estrogen and 800mg of progesterone, when I went to the Czech Republic, my protocol was slightly different and I was on 8mg a day and 1000mg of progesterone a day, you really should just leave it up to the dr’s to decide the individual protocols because all women respond differently, and they know their medical backgrounds, how they’ve responded in their last cycle etc or women of older age usually require more estrogen because they’re moving into the perimenopause stage of their lives, when their bodies don’t make much naturally, or non at all so will need a higher dose. Also depends on the protocol as well, whether you’ve been down regulated, and your ovaries have been put to sleep etc. I personally think the amount that you were on is very low, if I had have been on that amount I wouldn’t have built up a decent lining and I probably would have bleed before offical test dae with that amount of progesterone.


----------



## Stacey10

Oh and as a side note,  I know of a Greek clinic that only prescribes 600 mg of progesterone, but the dr doesn’t do down regulation, just uses the birth control pill, and many of his ladies end up by having to up their dose when they get it checked on a bfp.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Wishing you the best Morganna. Of course cannot help thinking of you for the scan. Ive been through both sadness and happiness at the early scans. X


----------



## Cinnara

Morganna, fingers crossed! And fingers crossed for all of you who are waiting and hoping!

I just can't make up my might about trying to have another baby, and if so where to go. My husband is not very keen, and I am afraid of people's reactions. On the other hand, my two children are the most fantastic thing that ever happened to me, and I havenät regretted on second having my younger son (b double donation).


----------



## morganna

Thanks Cinnara, 
I decided to torture myself and do a clear blue digi about 7pm.


I had done a few last week and they came up 1-2 weeks pregnant.


tonights said NOT PREGNANT


I cant wait for this to be resolved, one way or another.


As for being afraid of other peoples reactions.............you can't live for other people. Only for yourself and what makes you happy.


I pay no attention to what other people say or think about having babies late in life.


Hugs.


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna sorry to hear tests are not looking to be positive anymore. Hope you get your answers soon. X 

Cinnara i agree with Morganna, i noticed even for myself support for a first baby but not second at my age. X


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies,

Did another clear blue digi, with FMU, and it came up NOT PREGNANT again.
So obviously whatever low HCG i had,...it is no longer there in my urine.

Quite honestly I am glad to KNOW. Instead of this horrible crazy limbo.

Now i can move on!!
Onto the next cycle!!    

There is no 'failure' .

There is only 'Giving up'

And that my friends, is NOT an option for me.

As long as i have the willpower in my bank account.
And the money in my bank account.........

I am going for my next baby!!

Thank you all, each and everyone of you for such kind support.

You are the best!!! 

Morganna xxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna i had wished so much the cycle would work for you but your a strong determined woman and know you will get your second daughter. While heartbreaking planning another cycle is the best thing. Will you still go for the internal scan?


----------



## Clarabelle71

Something that upsets me is lack of good treatment places for over 55. I want you to have options. X


----------



## morganna

Hi Dear Clarabelle.................no sweetheart, its the end of the road for this one!! best to save my money and best to save my 'emotional bank acccount' and stop the rollercoaster!!!

don't worry................its all good. 

Destined, thank you SO much for the lovely words. Thats why i love this forum. Its a source of strength.

we shall stick together and support each other through the ups and the downs and celebrate the babies we are all going to have      

Have a lovely and relaxing Easter Monday ladies.


----------



## miamiamo

> Something that upsets me is lack of good treatment places for over 55. I want you to have options. X


agreed. I would say, limited.


----------



## Cinnara

Clarabella and Morganna, thank you very much for your encouragement!

And Morganna, so sorry to hear the sad result of your pregnans tests. Good luck next time!

I have read somewhere that the quality of eggs go down if there are too many. I saw that TM offers an at least 10 eggs guarantee, and I am wondering if that is really a good thing? Wouldn't it be safer with a guarantee of a certain number of blastocysts? And how about the donors? Isn't it more risky for them, as I imagine it takes higher doses of meditation when stimulating? At serum I don't think se many eggs where usually retrieved, instead they used back-up donours, I think.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna, yes this is a very supportive thread and there is no giving up.   X

As far as i know the donors are given low doses. I liked having a 10 egg guarantee, but to guarantee at least 4 blasts would have been great. I have heard of only a 2 blast guarantee and never asked if there was one at TM. Worth asking the clinic if interested. X


----------



## Stacey10

10eggs is a pretty standard amount to get, and a low dose is used, a lot of eggs is going into the 20 + madk like they do in the USA, there the donors are really stimmed  so the recipients get their monies worth, considering it costs them about $40,000 usd per cycle. The ladies over there are definitely not happy getting 10 eggs ! A lot of the Czech clinics guarantee 6-8 eggs, the clinic I went to guaranteed 6 I think but the usual number was anywhere between 8-12, with a guarantee if 2 5 day blasts to transfer, so TM guarantee of 10 eggs seems pretty on the ball I think.


----------



## Cinnara

Thanks you very much for your answers concerning number of eggs. TM writes "Normally, we successfully retrieve about 15 – 20 eggs from each donor", so I thought that required more stimulation than is used at some clinics. Or is that los obtained by mild stimulation? (I have never done IVF myself, so I don't know much about what is consiedered normal)


----------



## artist_mum

Morganna im sending loads of love and big old fashioned hug  .  Onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - sorry to hear your news. You're strong - you'll move forwards and get your daughter a little sister! 
Good luck


----------



## Channa

Dear Morganna, I wish you all the best. It is a pity this cycle didn't work out the way you hoped.
You'll move forward to the next cycle, because you're a strong lady.
Is TM able to treat you again, did you have contact with dr Firdevs?
Before your daughter was born, you had three cycles. Were each of them different (considering medication and accessories), or did you have same treatment each time?
Wishing you all the luck there is, and of coarse a beautiful girl!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Any information on what recommended clinics treat ladies over 55? Iam concerned the age limits taking away choices. Even though it has not affected me as just turned 47 i feel for those who are affected. Cyprus used to be a popular choice for older women. X


----------



## teddy7

I am also wondering Clarabelle. My family is complete now - so glad I got in there in time  - but I have a good friend who is 54 soon and wanting to try with egg donation. She was going to go to Cyprus but with the new age restrictions she doesn’t want to end up in the position of going there once and then having to change clinics if it doesn’t work. She is not very keen on the idea of Ukraine. Really not sure what her other options are now.


----------



## Stacey10

Pretty much all there is left is Ukraine if your older than 55, Slovakia doesn’t have an offical age limit, but it is up to the indivual clinic to decide and the most choose only to treat 55 and under from what info have had back. You may find a couple that will treat older than 55 but the other thing is that most clinics there will only do a single transfer as well.


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi ladies,
I lurk around every now and then to see what's happening. Since our button is now 3 and we won't be having anymore I feel bad about achieving our dream when there are so many of us left still trying. I know it's hard to find a place to have treatment. We did ours in Nadia clinic in Sofia Bulgaria. My husband is originally from there and they take on individual basis also. There still isn't any age limit yet. So for those of you looking for help it might be an alternative. The doctor there is very good. He's built a brand new clinic a few years ago and they treat all types of womens problems there.

T.


----------



## morganna

Hi wannabemomagain,  


I remember you mentioning Nadia Clinic!


Your little one is the same age as mine.  




Ladies, there are also plenty of clinics in Russia and Ukraine, that have no age limit.  You can find the clinics on eggdonationfriends.


So all is not lost!


Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Yes there still are a few clinics around, it’s best to make contact with them individually as then they will talk to you, a couple I spoke to in Russia would only treat to 50, obviously there is more choice around if you want to do  donor egg, only a few clinics do embryo adoption which is a pain


----------



## teddy7

Yes I have found Russian clinics - at least the ones I approached a few years ago  (Altravita, Ava Peter, Nova) as well as Isida in Ukraine mostly have an age limit of around 50 - some a couple of years more.  Age limits for receiving egg donation everywhere are moving downwards rather than upwards it seems.


----------



## deblovescats

I agree it's so unfair for older would be mums to try and find a clinic. I think it should be done on an individual basis - some of us are very fit and healthy for our age - maybe more so than some younger mums who don't look after themselves! I know it's no help for those over 55, but CARE and LWC in UK will treat up to 53, and I think LWC will consider older on an individual basis - I once read about a mum in media who had a baby at I think 55 or 6 and wanted no 2 and she was accepted but then decided not to go ahead as she split with her partner who was younger. Might be worth contacting them.
There's always India as well - I don't obviously have any experience of there but have read stories in the media about them treating older women (they were Indian though) who were even in their 70s! Sounds a bit extreme but I suppose it's worth looking into. I read an article in a women's magazine about a woman who had treatment in India at 57 and had a baby at 58.


----------



## morganna

Genesis in Ukraine, has no age limit.  The website prides itself on treating a 62 year old woman.


I recieived an email from the doctor.  NO AGE LIMIT.


5600 euros for egg donation (transfer 3 embryos).


Morganna x


----------



## miamiamo

agreed with morgana, eggdonatioinfriends is a good source. You might also complete their questionnaire, and will get the list of clinics that meet yr requirements. x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna good luck with a new clinic. Perhaps some clinics you could skype with so you can feel comfortable its the right choice. Let us know which month you decide to cycle again so we can cheer you on. Enjoy these inbetween months with your little girl. X


----------



## deblovescats

Hi girls
Good luck with treatment and pregnancies etc.
Just to update you - I've not been able to come on very often as we've got a crisis with my elderly mother who is currently in hospital with pneumonia and heart failure and the prognosis is very poor, so I'm stuck with juggling little ones and the needs of an elderly mother! It's so hard and I feel torn. Its made me very determined to go ahead with project baby! I've rung the clinic to update and i'm just waiting for blood test results and an appointment for an ECG. I've told clinic I'd like to start treatment maybe in August but in the meantime, I'm just taking a day at a time. My work has been very supportive and just said to take as much time as I want. My GP is happy to sign me off work if necessary as I had to take DD to see her yesterday as on top of everything nursery rang to say she was unwell with a temp and having been sick so had to get her picked up. She now has antibiotics in the light of her having had pneumonia before Christmas. I will post as and when!


----------



## Clarabelle71

deblovescats must be so hard with your mother ill and looking after the little ones. Glad your work will at least give you time off. My mother has cancer and it made me more determined to have a baby as hard to imagine when she is not here. Right now her tumor shrank and doing well but at our age we get the worry of our parents health. My mother is so happy i will be having this baby. I hope you find the strength to care for your mother and little ones and iam glad you are determined to have another baby. X


----------



## Cinnara

Deblovecats, so sorry to hear about your situation, hope you are able to move forwards!

I just had a very unpleasant phone conversation with a coordinator with EGV in Riga. Partly I think it was because of a combination of language barrier and a phone line which was not optimal:

At first I got the impression they do not offer frozen embryos, but then the coordinator mentioned that they use that as an alternative if it does not work out with a donor. When I then asked about frozen embryos as a first alternative she did not understand me, and was quite irritated when I tried to understand how it works.  but in the end I at least think I understood. 

As it is quite easy for me to change my work schedule well ahead of time, but sometimes almost impossible with a few days notice, I tried to figure out how much time I would need to take off, and if there is any flexibility at all with dates (at the clinic I went to before turning 50 it was always possible to come in the afternoon one day or in the morning the next) and I got the answer that it would only be one specific day which would be possible. As she said they do not work on weekends, I tried to figure out what would happen if a blasocyst would be 5 days on a Sunday morning, and she said I was pushing her. My intention was not to make them change how they work, just to understand, but I never got a real answer more than that the doctors can manade that, or something along the line. Do you have any experience of this from other clinics?

And finally, I have read quite a lot of bad things about this clinic from some years back, like that people were garanteed that they were not sharing eggs with anybody else, but that they were certain that this had still happened, and that somebody had had a very inexperinced doctor who did not seem to know what he was doing durin transfer and gave the wrong doser for drugs etc. However, I can find very few comments if any from the last few years. So I asked as nicely as I could if this was true that they had shared eggs and about the experince of their present doctors. Her instant reply was that they don't force anyone to come to their clinic, which of course they don't. She sounded really angry, and I tried to get through with that if this was not true she only had to say that, but her response was that it was very unethical of me to ask this. I tried to change the direction of the conversation, but she just hung up on me without saying goodbye

In a way I regret asking, because by her reaction I'm afraid my question might make them treat me less well if I still choose to go there. On the other hand, everybody knows that we compare what has been written on the internet and I feel that the normal way to react would be to just say that this is not true, we do not give eggs to other women, and all our present doctors are very experienced or work under supervision, would it not? Or am I wrong here, is it not right to ask such a thing? Could it just be a lack of "service-mind" as in earlier days in former Eastern Europe - i remember being in Poland many years ago, and how some shop assistants for instance seemed to view every customer as a burden? Or would you get suspicious, and believe that this clinic is not really serious? For me, this phone call increased my fear that this is the case.


----------



## morganna

Wow Cinnarra,


A conversation like that, would not instill any confidence in having treatment in that clinic.
She sounded like one defensive woman!! which leads you to question ........WHY?


There is no smoke without fire!


I would be reluctant to use a clinic like that.


Morganna


----------



## Stacey10

From the reviews I’ve quickly searched up, they seem to have good ones and the are iso certified. I think a lot can get lost in translation, with these former Eastern Europe countries, I know they are quite stiff in the Czech Republic still, and I tried to have a few jokes with my coordinator than just went over her head. Maybe she took offence at being asked questions like that about the clinic, as maybe she felt that they were unjustified, and if you felt that way about the clinic, then why are you bothering her? Obviously I don’t know, of course you have every right to ask questions, but it is possible that it’s a culture thing where they’re not used to being grilled about such things.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Certainly the eastern european clinics sound different. One thing that helped me choose Cyprus was my co ordinators were british for both clinics. Ada ended up however to be a big mistake and was shut down due to illegal operations. So the great communication did not help. My co ordinator at TM again had been great at the beginning and although no skype call i had faith in the clinic. Sounds it could be partly cultural but i certainly would pay attention to if the clinic is certified and of the reviews.I really hope there are some really good clinics for older ladies. X


----------



## morganna

Debs  
Hope you are managing with Mum, and also little one is feeling better.
Morganna xx.


----------



## Cinnara

Thank you so much for your replies!

Yes, maybe it is a cultural thing. If someone had behaved like that coordinator towards one of the clients at my work, that would have been considered extremely inappropriate, so from my experience the most likely reason seems to be that they are hiding something. But of course it can alos be that they don't expect people to ask questions, but just do as they are told more or less.

At the clinic where I went before I also started without finding out everything about all options, but with them I always felt that their highest priority was to help the couples coming there. Now I am not certain myself, cannot decide whthter I am too old or not, and if I do go ahead I really want to optimize my chances, which is why I have so many questions.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Cinnara you are right to ask alot of questions, its very unfortunate the coordinator or staff member acted that way. Its such alot of money to pay out when not confident with clinic. I hope you find a place that can answer your questions better and you do not feel too old. X


----------



## artist_mum

I also think that a big part of this is finding a place that 'feels' right. A clinic that makes you smile and feel encouraged. This is different clinics for different people. So I say go with your heart, the clinic that gives you a good feel. Although I do get the cultural issue.  Good luck with your journey 

Btw does anyone know of any Spanish clinics that I could go to? I'm 52 and a half. My one that I used won't go over 50.

Xxx


----------



## Cinnara

I went to look att eggdonationsfriends as advised here. however, for the clinic I had been in touch with, a lot of what is said on eggdonationsfriends is not at all up to date (or was never true, this I do not know). Who is responsible for that the information is correct there, do you know? The clinic?


----------



## miamiamo

artist_mum - you might check out on Spanish thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0


----------



## masah

Hi artist mum

I meant to reply to you ages ago re cut off age in Spanish clinics. It's 50 but if you have had treatment with them previously they will treat you until your 51st birthday. I had to get 2 FETs done in the last few months to use up my remaining embryos as I am 51 in June and they would not treat me after that. Unfortunately it was 2 BFNs. Now considering will I leave it at that or continue with another clinic. Just wondering what are the UK clinics like? I know a clinic in Glasgow and Bridge Clinic in London will treat women up to 54/55. Are there any more? Are they expensive and do they have good success rates?

This thread has been quiet lately. Hope everyone is doing ok.

Masah


----------



## morganna

Hi Masah,


I have never looked in to UK clinics.  
But hopefully someone might know.
Best of luck.
morganna x


----------



## Keshet

Hi

The London Womens Clinic will threat up to age 55. Maybe over 55.


----------



## Keshet

Hi

You can ask Gravita Lodz also.
They will threat for sure Single woman.
Maybe they are open to threat over 50 or 55.
But you have to ask.


----------



## Agaamh

@Keshet
Gravita Lodz is in Poland. The current law does not allow to treat single women in PL


----------



## susie52

starting to look again at treatments .. now all the siblings are having kids it just makes it so much more painful - as dh is 10yrs younger I feel he gave up too soon after 2 failed deivf - his answer was he hated to see me disappointed .. I'm looking at TM in Cyprus as they treat my age however I'm overweight but they don't think that's an issue .. ive always been told by doctors that my "oven" is younger than me - anyone else thinking of TM ?


----------



## Keshet

I am aware of the new polish law.

But Gravita still threat single women. Yes. For sure 
I know many single women.
One had Threatment there and is pregnant since January 
No partner who had to sign something.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Welcome keshet , thanks for sharing info about Polish clinic for single ladies.

Susie52 , I used TM in Cyprus in Dec with transfer at 46 and pregnant first DE cycle. I had tests and needed to go on both a thyroid pill and metformin for high blood sugar. I recommend the clinic , however communication was slow just prior to my treatment which caused some stress. I got my period early and coordinator was away etc. Still medically i was happy with them, and hospital is nice. They transfered 3 embryos, and can even transfer 4. Iam pregnant with a singleton. X


----------



## Cinnara

Susie52: I am thinking about northern Cyprus. Got a feeling that Dogus might be better, but it is not much more than a feeling. Do you think TM is a better choice?


----------



## morganna

Just FYI

Dogus offer embryo adoption for 2500
3500 if you want to choose male or female
they transfer up to 3 embryos.


TM do not offer embryo adoption.
TM now have an age limit of 55.


Dogus also have an age limit. I think its 55.


Morganna x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Cinnara TM are good for donor egg and double donor but its a fresh cycle so costs alot more than embryo donation from a clinic with frozen embryos like Dogus. So depends on what you need or willing to pay. My communication with TM was great at the beginning and only went slow just prior to treatment. I also had communication with Dogus at one point in 2015 but they could not understand i could not recieve medication in the mail ( not legal in Canada) and kept saying they could send it. I don't think coordinator had much experience with someone travelling from Canada. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna any closer to a decision on what clinics you find best for you? 

Iam 23 weeks today, cannot wait to be past viability. X


----------



## morganna

Hi Clarabelle,


No news yet.


And yes you are very close to viability.


I am sure that will give you a little more reassurance.  


Morganna xx


----------



## ciaelle

Morganna, when you visited Biotexcom, did you also have contact with Intersono ? any reviews from this clinic ?


----------



## morganna

Ciaelle,

Intersonno would not treat me, due to my age.

Try Gyncare in Slovakia. They offer embryo adoption, and may have some flexibility with age.

But not 100% sure.

M.x


----------



## masah

Hi everyone

Just coming to you all for advice  . I am just researching clinics at the moment in a sporadic way! Emailed 4 clinics in UK but they are expensive and have waiting lists. I have Dogus and Team Miracle in the back of my mind but haven't contacted them yet. I am hoping to cycle in the next few months and just worried about the heat in Cyrus over the summer with a 3 year old in tow, plus the long flight and the fact that you have to stay out of the heat when a transfer done.

I stumbled on Iscare in Bratislava that will treat you up to 52 (I am almost 51!). Have any of you been with them? How did you find them? They seem to be a lot cheaper than UK and Cyprus, plus they are probably closer and not as warm as Cyprus! Did any of you go to Cyprus over the summer months and get a BFP?

Hope you are all doing ok and making plans for next rounds too!!

Masah xx


----------



## sienna9

Masah I am currently 7 weeks pregnant from my first DE cycle with ISCare in Bratislava, the clinic is modern and the staff were all very nice and spoke good English. The clinic is 15 minutes from Bratislava and I stayed in a hotel 5 minutes walk away. I had a few communication issues, the main one being the request for tests that I wasn’t expecting just prior to my cycle. Although I’ve had communication issues with all the clinics I have used. 

I can’t comment on the Cyprus clinics as I haven’t used them I had previous failed cycles with Gennet & Serum & this is my first successful cycle.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Masha, i had a cycle 2015 with oe in August and i can tell you it was very hot in Cyprus. Too hot to go walking during the day. We only went out in evenings. My cycle did not workout but i don't have alot of knowledge about if this could of affected the embryos. I know many ladies cycle in summer. My successful cycle iam carrying now had et in December though was DE it was with Team Miracle. Clinic in 2015 was called Ada and was shut down. X


----------



## pg143

hi I am 52 and my husband is 32 we planning ivf with egg donation. it will be great help if any1 can suggest me treatment center in any country  for my age..

Thanks
pg


----------



## Clarabelle71

Pg143 treatment in Cyprus is up to 55 years old. I had transfer beginning of december at 46 and pregnant now from Team Miracle. If you check the Cyprus board you can see other Cyprus clinics too. I read somewhere we have better success if our dh is younger. Greece may only be to 50 but not sure. X


----------



## susie52

...  I suppose the reason I have leaned towards TM was that I said I was overweight .. Dogus said id need to loose weight for treatment .. but TM said weight wasn't the issue AGE was .. and as through all my treatments I have been told how lovely my "oven" was .. that has sort of given me hope .. now I find out my youngest sister in law is preggers with twins - she is only 38  .. its really pushing me on .. id just hate to be the only one at family dos .. childless .. 

I am rather interested in adopting embroys - I didn't know Dogus did that, maybe I will speak to them again. xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Good luck susie, yes i believe TM only do fresh DD cycles. Dogus might be better for low cost embryo adoption. I don't know why all the clinics don't do it. Maybe they don't make so much money from it. I had to fix my thyroid and blood sugar before my cycle at TM but glad they checked as could of made a difference. x


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
Just thought I'd update you all as to where I'm at - had a stressful few weeks with elderly mother being very poorly in hospital and not expected to survive - been a nightmare juggling this with caring for two little ones, but I think it shows how strong we older ladies can be! Mum has defied all expectations and is now home but requiring quite a lot of support although she can self care, she gets exhausted by doing too much, and her long term prognosis is still poor. I did wonder at times what I was doing going for no 3 when having so much to juggle but I thought I can't hang around waiting to see what happens, just have to go for it, and although I'll support mum (and try and get sis to do more!) I have to put my children first (including those little embryos!)
As requested by clinic, I saw obs consultant on 27th March and she was supportive of me going again, and wanted to give the embryos a chance although she obviously had to point out the risks. She also agreed to refer me for the bloods required and the ECG. The mammogram I had appointment for via NHS screening but had to canel as still breast feeding, or I can express and then have the mammogram. I'll sort that out now. I had the ECG last Wednesday so all good to go, just need to find out from clinic as to whether they have the results and if they're ok. If not, I'll manage them as I'm determined to go for it, if all ok, need to book appointment with donor co-ordinator at clinic to plan a cycle. Hoping to go for it August/September, as we're going on holiday in July and no time to arrange anything before. Also, if I were to be lucky again, James will be nearly 5 when the baby is born and Lydia will be about 2 1/2, so both more independent.
I'm feeling positive so plan to ring clinic on Tuesday after the Bank Holiday.


----------



## morganna

Hi Deb,


Glad to hear your Mum has pulled through.   
Good luck with everything.


Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Deb great news for you with your mum !
Sounds like all systems are go for you, how exciting


----------



## Clarabelle71

deblovescats so glad your mum pulled through and you are coping. Parents are a worry at our age aren't they? My mum has her appointment with her cancer specialist same day i have appointment with obgyn specialist at local hospital, only hers is far so cannot go too.Iam really glad you still have your mum, though difficult for you still if prognosis not good long term. Also glad to see you are still going ahead so far with plans for another baby.

Iam 25 weeks tomorrow so reached viability. Going for diabetes test next week so worry about results as was pre diabetic before. They are sending me to a specialist because of my age when iam 28 weeks. Told its 50/50 chance i will be needing c section so far. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Failed the 2 hr diabetes tolerance test, i saw the results online as can access it before dr contacts me. Worried what does it mean? I passed the fasting one before the sugar drink but failed the 1 and 2 hrs after the sugar drink. Was crying tonight seeing results as ended up fasting over 13 hrs and did not have any water in morning so felt dehydrated, sick, and sweaty after drink. Any of you lovely ladies fail this?, iam 47 with diabetic father, pre diabetic mother and a sister that failed hers when pregnant so should not be a huge surprise but i already was limiting sweet things as it is.x


----------



## teddy7

Clarabelle just going to work but I was diabetic in my first pregnancy at around your stage.  From memory (it was about 7 years ago) I was referred to the diabetic clinic at the hospital and had to commence Metformin tablets, test blood sugar 3 times a day - they gave me a kit - and record results and stick to diet.  Nothing much else happened and pregnancy was uneventful.  You will be fine xx


----------



## teddy7

Oh and I think I had a few extra scans too just to check baby was not getting too big, which she wasn’t  X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks teddy, i just want baby to be healthy so was upsetting. I do like white rice and potatos so should limit these and i do eat the occasional biscuit , cupcake etc but much fewer sweet thinks than pre ivf. Will wait to see what doctor says but think we will book a dietatian if dr doesnt as feel i need guidance. I stopped eating processsed ready made things already so hard to know what to cook. I know my sister was diabetic in pregnancy but just had to watch diet though my close friend pregnant at 45 ended up needing insulin. I was already put on metformin by my ivf clinic before my ivf but i lowered the dose as didnt like medication during pregnancy. X


----------



## teddy7

Yes just wait to see what doctor says...it is upsetting I know but not your fault - just one of those things that happens in pregnancy when your body can't produce enough insulin, not necessarily that you have been eating badly.  I do think you're right that your intake of rice, bread, potatoes etc. need to be watched as much as the sweet stuff - this was a real problem for me as I had bad acid reflux and the bland stuff, the bread and potatoes, were all I could really digest - everything else made me sick. Think the diabetic nurse thought I was deliberately not heeding the dietary advice.  Anyway, all was well in the end.  Try not to worry! x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks teddy, got call and i have appointment at the gestational diabetic clinic which is in the hospital on the 22nd. Dr said i will get monitor to take home so looks like i will have to prick finger and test blood. I then have appointment at the same hospital on 28th with the obgyn for high risk pregnancy. I got referred there before the gestational diabetes because of age, and as it was an ivf pregnancy. Looks like i will be busy with appointments as also have regular obgyn doctor starting every two weeks instead of monthly at 28 weeks. At least i should be well looked after. I just hope i can keep diabetes under control. The one thing i have craved in pregnancy is sweet things, though have tried not to. I even dreamed of eating strawberry short cake. X


----------



## Cayleen

Clarabelle ~ I have heard good results with the Ketogenic diet. I think there are different forms of it, but the documentary I watched a diabetic lady was on the high fat keto diet, eating green vegetables. She lost weight and was able to get off insulin shots. 

Masah ~ I went to TM in June a few years ago. I travel from the US and the flight costs almost doubled on June 1 through the summer. If you go to the Oscar, ask them to book you in the tower, you take the elevator near the reception desk.  When I went, they booked me in a nice large room with a patio, but the bedroom was upstairs. I had to walk down a hill from the main entrance to get to the room, so that would not work in the heat. You really don't need to get in the heat if you go directly from the hotel to the taxi. I flew home a few hours after the transfer. 

AFM ~ have not been on in a while. Been really busy with my twins who will be 2 in a couple of months.


----------



## Channa

Morganna, how are you doing?
Did you find a good clinic for a next treatment?


----------



## Clarabelle71

Cayleen, congrats on having twins. That is wonderful, and from same clinic as me. I too had far to travel, we needed to book flights from Western Canada. I will look up the ketogenic diet, i have never heard of it. Iam 26 weeks and so far have been keeping the gender a surprise. X


----------



## Baking Queen

Clarabelle - I had Gestational Diabetes too. Have a look at the Gestational Diabetes UK website and social media group. They have some great advice and meant I never had a high reading. Be careful with the ketogenic diet as it’s dangerous for pregnant women to go into keto - fine if you’re pregnant. You may find the advice from GD UK contradicts what the medical experts say but it’s worked for thousands of women. Please do feel free to ask me any questions about GD.
Take care.
BQ. xx


----------



## Cayleen

Oh, Clarabelle, I didn't check into the diet being pregnant. I think the Keto diet is similar to Atkins. Eating mostly meats and green veggies. I thought it was interesting they lost weight even will being on high fat. They did not recommend vegetable oils because of the extraction methods used, just animal fats, olive oil, and coconut oil. The oils are also good for the brain. The documentary was on Netflix, "The Magic Pill."

I am on another over 50's mom group, and there is suddenly a high interest in own egg ttc. I think there might have been something on Dr. Oz about this stimulating the interest. Apparently, there is a doctor in California who does ovarian rejuvenation. 

Not something I would have done as I was very happy with the health of my twins.  Their Down syndrome test came back 1 in 200,000 which the Dr said was very good. Even being born 6 weeks early, they really did not have many problems. Just needed to get used to breathing and eating.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks BakingQueen and Cayleen,

My appointment at diabetic clinic is on Tuesday so not long now and iam sure they can help advise with diet. Iam really missing having something sweet so hopefully i can make a desert with diet sugar sometime. I will take a look at that gestational diabetes UK site. 

I thought to continue with own egg was too hard, and i love this baby as it was anyway. X


----------



## morganna

Clarbelle..........can't you have nautural sugar............like melons? and berries?


There is a new cookbook out by a 70 year old woman who looks incredible and she quit sugar 28 years ago,  But makes delicious recipies.


Just google her. There is only one of her  


Morganna xx  


P.S. I am hoping to cycle again soon.


----------



## Baking Queen

When you’ve got GD, you have to be really careful about all kinds of sugar - many ladies with it find fruit sends their levels soaring. Just be prepared Clarabelle that the advice you get at the clinic may be contrary to what GD UK says - go with GD UK.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna i will learn more after my appointment but ive been eating blackberries in plain greek yogurt for a desert. I was told to cut out juice by doctor when she called. I used to drink orange juice or even mango juice in the morning.

So excited you are starting another cycle soon. Please update for us. 

Thanks Baking Queen, will see what they tell me at clinic. Will need to make a desert suitable as i keep getting a craving. The one craving ive had in pregnancy has been for sweet things. 

Xx


----------



## Baking Queen

There are some fab desserts on the GD UK web site - especially the chocolate brownies!
BQ. xx


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle................good luck with your appointment  


Morganna xx


blackberries and yogurt...............yum!! greek yougurt i think might be good............it has no sugar? correct?


----------



## miamiamo

@morganna - thanks, Googled and found her.


----------



## AustinSuzie

All, I am sure this topic has been covered here before, so please forgive if it is a repeat. I am looking for information on recommended clinics in Europe or elsewhere outside the US that will accept patients after their 49th birthday for an egg donation cycle.


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi AustinSuzie
Me and my husband just went to Crown Cyprus IVF in North Cyprus. First time we ever went for this. It worked thankfully and I am pregnant now. Just praying it goes well.

The clinic was very modern and clean. There was an english coordinator over there who was lovely and I also communicate with a team in Liverpool who are very organised.

We stayed in Fagamusta in north cyprus

SP


----------



## deblovescats

UK clinics will treat older than 50 but you need to have some health checks such as bloods, ECG, mammogram etc. CARE will treat up to 53, and I think LWC treats up to 55. I am planning on trying for baby no 3 and am at CARE Sheffield.


----------



## deblovescats

Just an update ladies. I'm hoping it's all systems go. I had the results of my ECG - all normal, although a little fast which consultant put down to anxiety. I'm waiting for the outcome of the blood tests as the consultant hadn't realised how to access them and her secretary will point it out to her when she's back from her holiday, but I'm hoping they're ok. I've also got a mammogram booked which I hope is fine. I've managed to lose more weight as well so my BMI is well under the cut off. I feel a bit irritated that we have to jump through these hoops, but I just view it as one more step towards project baby! I think my weight loss has been easier due to focusing on my plans, it's working towards a baby.
Fingers crossed.
Hope you've got a clinic sorted morgana.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks morganna, appointment was alright but a bit overhelming. I now have to prick finger 4 times a day. I had trouble with the machine and twice needed to prick fingers extra times as did not register which was hard and twice the reading was high with just wheat toast and organic peanut butter i was told was good, and oatmeal without sugar, just a little soy milk so rather frustrating first day. 

Sweetpea congratulations 

deblovescats iam glad i didnt need all those tests but i hope you pass them all and can try for your next baby very soon. 

X


----------



## Stacey10

Great news deb!
Austinsuzie I remember you from the other zlin group a couple of years ago! Many clinics in Slovakia don’t have age limits or they choose to limit until 55 yr, also Kiev and north cyprus as well.


----------



## morganna

Welcome AustinSuzie, you should have no trouble finding a good clinic.
Dogus and Team Miracle have their own thread under International Cyprus/Turkey.


Clarabelle...............well done!! hope all goes smoothly for you  


Debs.................you are ticking all the boxes which is great news!! You will be cycling before you know it.

AFM, not cycling.  But working on it!!!


Hugs to all.


Morganna xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi ladies, sorry I have been quiet for so long but things are afoot for me. I am single and 52 and in the midst of a cycle at CARE Sheffield using frozen donor eggs and donor sperm from Brighton Fertility Associates. Had my second intralipid over a week ago and lining scan on Tuesday. It was 6.2mm so back on Tuesday for another one and hoping it will be fine. Having had a disastrous cycle last Autumn with failed fertilisation, I am hoping that these eggs of which there are 5 thaw and then fertilise. 

I am on a train at work he mo so haven’t read back but hope that everyone is well and for those cycling that things are going smoothly. 

Hope you all have a great Bank Holiday 
Love and light to all xxx


----------



## Blue Iris

Blooming predictive text. I am not on a train at work but I am on a train!!! x


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies,

Its so hard to believe that my son is already 10.5 months old! How time flies! 

I have been checking on here every so often. 

AustinSuzie, I originate from the States but have been in Continental Europe and then England for over a decade. I have had treatment in the Czech Republic (Zlin) and in North Cyprus (Dogus). The cost for DE IVF in both of those countries is quite a bit lower than in England, and is substantially lower than the price in the US, although you would need to factor in flights, other travel costs, and time off from work. The maximum age in North Cyprus, has, as I now understand, been reduced to 55; in the Czech Republic, the maximum age was reduced from 50th birthday to 49th birthday.  The basic cost for a fresh DE cycle in Cyprus 2 years ago was around € 4,500, plus cost for PGD/gender selection (€500-1000) and about € 500 - 1,000 to freeze eggs. As Cyprus is on the Med with plenty of beaches, you can combine your IVF with a beach vacation -- either in South Cyprus, which is Greek and more developed, or in North Cyprus, which is under Turkish control, but is a bit cheaper and actually pretty easy to get by and very friendly. Cyprus does not require that you have a partner (and they also do sperm donation). The Czech Republic requires you to be part of a heterosexual couple, but you don't have to be married. In the Czech Republic, the majority of the donors are Czech; in North Cyprus, they bring in donors from various parts of Europe (and beyond) - my donor was Dutch. As mentioned by a previous poster, the Cyprus/Turkey board has a wealth of information. "Team Miracle" which was formed by a doctor who previously worked at Dogus and has a big following, Dogus. which has been around for about 25 years, and Baheci (now called British IVF centre?) are amongst the biggest. I think there are 6 or 7 IVF clinics in Northern Cyprus. There are some in Southern (Greek) Cyprus as well, but the maximum age was reduced to the 51st birthday. Good luck!

Clarabelle71 - I had gestational diabetes during my pregnancy. I went on Metformin, and it made such a difference! I started at 500mg 1x/day, and gradually went up to 3x/day, but never had to go onto insulin! Its no guarantee that you won't exceed the limits, but generally, the readings were improved by around 10-20%. I also picked up a book that was recommended at the Diabetes information session -- its called "Carbs & Cals". It has pictures of different portion sizes and tells you how much carbs they have. Pasta, potatoes and rice can still potentially be part of some of your meals, but only if the portion size is limited and its viewed more as a small side rather than the main part of the meal. In any case, I am so excited for you to be so far along in your pregnancy -- it won't be much longer! 

Morganna - I am so sorry that the age limit in North Cyprus was imposed. As you mentioned, there are still options in countries further east. I do hope that things will move forward soon and your daughter will soon have a little sister (or brother) to dote all over!

AFM, I am just astounded by how fast the time has gone! My son is now standing up and holding on to furniture, but he doesn't have enough control over how he lands, so its definitely been much more of a challenge to let him roam around than it was a few months ago! My 8 year old stepdaughter is absolutely smitten with him. She wants to bring over some friends next week so that she can show him off! It has gone far better than I expected!

Cheers


----------



## wishfulthinking

AustinSuzie I do not know if you remember me.  I was just lurking and wanted to say hello.  We used to be in contact years ago before you had success!  Congratulations on your children!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Blue Iris best of luck. X

SryGrl, congrats on your son. Ive been taking 1 pill 500 mg of metformin for quite a few months. When i failed the glucose test i added another half pill. Had my appointment and diabetic nurse said to wait until i see the dr on June 5th to see what they want me to do. I broke down crying again last night as keep getting high readings. Even high with just porridge and no sugar. I feel iam limiting food so much and even told ive lost weight at the clinic appoitment. Not had a treat like even a cookie for about 3 weeks but so far cannot control having high readings. 

Austinsuzie, i went to Team Miracle in Northern Cyprus and yes been told age limit is 55. Cost for DE was 5,250 but they only do fresh DD cycles. X


----------



## Baking Queen

Clarabelle - please don’t be discouraged. Porridge is a really hard food for most women with GD to tolerate as oats are so carby. Have a look at the Gestational Diabetes web site and join the social media groups it offers - you’ll get some great advice and ideas about what to eat. 
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## morganna

SRYGRL, I remember when Pippa, my little girl was at that stage............and I was so excited that she could hold onto something and stand up!!
it was wonderful!!

Cherish all the times, because they go so so fast. 

She is 3 and a half now, and such a joy. Such a character. And everything I could have wished for.

Sometimes i feel greedy and tempting the Gods for wanting another one.

But I just cannot help it!!! Its a deep rooted feeling and It just wont go away, so I am going for it, just as soon as i can, again.

Blueiris........................best of luck with this cycle!! Please keep us posted!

Clarabelle, hope you are doing ok and get everything resolved, so you can eat well and enjoy your pregnancy.   
Hi to ALL!
Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Had my appointment with specialist at the hospital. She was very direct and i dont think had a good bedside manner. All she said was i have higher risk of all complications because of my age. The diabetes i got, high blood pressure, pre clamsia, stillbirth etc. She said as my body doesnt work as well at my age and being a donor egg its even higher risk. She just made my anxiety alot worse and feel very stressed after the appointment. 
On the brightside we got to see baby on ultrasound and seems ok but was not told the meaurements. I was to get also an internal which was not explained beforehand. We asked to put this part off as were worried about complications. When dr explained it was for placenta location and its necessary we asked if they can still do it but told it needsto be rebooked. Now thinking we should have gone ahead but we were confused. I have appointment with regular obgyn tomorrow so will ask if it can be rebooked. 
Still getting high glucose readings. X


----------



## morganna

Hi Clarabelle,


What a load of rubbish!!


The 'specialist' sounded harsh and cold.


She is talking nonsense.  I was 57 when i was pregnant and i was never treated that way.


Try to put it out of your mind.


You are having a healthy pregnancy, you just need to get the diabetes in hand thats all.


Hope your obgyn appointment goes better!!    


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

clara - as morgana said, how harsh and untrue. I had two problem free pregnancies at 46/7 and 48/9 and didn't thankfully have any of the risk factors. My babies were good weights and grew well. The only risk factor I had was partial placenta praevia with my son, but had no complications. My obs consultant said she was amazed at how well I did. I think that we sometimes feel vulnerable anyway about being an older mum so we don't need such criticism from professionals. Does this same consultant say the same to her younger patients who drink, on drugs, obese, smoke .... As an older mum, I looked after myself and the baby very well.
AFM - it's all systems go, got a phone message from the donor co-ordinator at my clinic asking me to phone her to make appointment to discuss cycle. Makes it all real ... just got to sort out blood test results ...
LIke Morganna says, can't believe how time flies. My son is 4 in July and starts school in September, my daughter is still a baby though! I know how it feels morgana when you want a sibling. I am so grateful to have my children, but did want a sibling for my son.


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,

Deb - exciting news, you'll be on your way soon!
Morganna - looking forward to your updates
Clarabelle - I have no experience of GD to help you, but it sounds like you had a very unsympathetic doc. Good luck and stay calm
Baking queen - Hi!! So sorry about your FET
Hello to everyone else

Well I had my hysto on Friday! There was some drama because I had to go alone, and I'd been told it would be fine for me to get a mini cab home after. However the anesthetist wasn't at all happy and said I needed to have someone to collect me. My DH has recently started a new job, there was no way he'd make it to collect me by 6pm as he had meetings. And there was no one else we could could think of. Lots of tears from me! Lots of stress. Lots of texts to my DH and some calls. In the end one of the nurses walked me to the cab place and left me there to wait for a cab. I felt a bit wobbly but it was OK. My DH got home not long after I did. Anyway, I really liked the doc who did the hysto. Very good looking (always helps!) but what I liked most was that he really listened to me telling him all my history. Also he said before he did it that it was worth doing, as there had been some debate. He's done a biopsy too. I asked him to check everything. He said there were no polyps (I've had them before), the fibroids are OK, not in the way. He could check the Essure - I think he didn't think it was great that I'd had it, but I didn't ask straight out. He said one side is good but the other the metal is sticking out a bit which presumably isn't so good. So I'm not sure about that. But the unexpected thing is that he said I have a heart shaped uterus! I'm not sure quite what that means going forward, and I'm really shocked that it hasn't been spotted before. So I'm glad I haven't booked my flights to Cyprus yet - I was going to but couldn't quite do it! But maybe I'll need another hysto now to sort things out. I'm not sure. I do think the doc was very good though, maybe he's found a reason for things never working out for me. I'll be interested to hear what my immunes doc has to say. 

I wrote the above paragraph at the weekend, but I'm panicking a bit today. I looked at the 2 images they gave me and on one you can see the metal coil of the Essure. That can't be good, especially as my period arrived 2 days after the hysto so the lining would have been thick. But Essure can only be removed with a lap which I can't have due to my previous surgeries. Which is why I was advised to have the Essure because I couldn't have a lap to remove the tubes. So I'm really scared I'm stuck. Since the Essure I've only had a chemical and 2 BFN despite adding immunes treatment. As for the heart shape, I don't know what that really means as it seems there are different variations. I know I need to wait for the follow up but I'm feeling really upset today....


----------



## morganna

Debs.......GREAT NEWS!!! very happy for you  


Rubyring, so sorry you are feeling so upset today.  Perhaps some of the ladies may be able to help? I have no knowledge of these things.
Hope all will work out ok for you  .


AFM i had a skype with Chachava Clinic in Georgia, Russia, today.  Very nice female Doctor! seemed very caring.
They can offer two attempts (at transferring 2 embryos at a time), for 5850 euros.  With double donation. And No age limit!
Plus, Photos of when egg and sperm donors were babies and as adults! Plus Free airport transfers and free hotel for 5 nights.  
And...................80% success rate.


I am very releived i have found somewhere that i can afford.  And reputable.      


Morganna xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi all
Ruby ring, I can proffer no help either but hoping you get some answers and ur mind is put at rest soon. 

Morganna, that’s great news. When do you hope to start? 

Debs, that’s great news for you too. 

AFM, I had my second lining scan today and still not quite there. It’s now measuring 6.9mm- 7.1mm so grown 0.7mm in a week. Fr scan a week on Thursday. Come on lining come on? Any tips anyone? 

Lots of love and sparkly positive baby vibes to all 

xxx


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi Clarabelle, good luck with your appointment tomorrow. How far on are you? 

Any lining tips anyone? 

Also, how do I get alerts when you lovely ladies post? 

🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris, Eating foods high in natural estrogen, freshly squeezed pomegranate juice, tofu ec, also Brazil nuts, a handful a day and a hot water bottle on your tummy to keep that area warm.


----------



## morganna

Blue Iris...........2 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day
600 mg of vit E a day
and what stacey said  


How long have you been taking meds to get lining ready? and how much ?


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you ladies for the support after my horrible experience with the specialist. 

I had an appointment with regular obgyn. Given a paper about anxiety as 28 weeks and began 3rd trimester. Ended up in tears telling her about the appointment with the hospital doctor. She said iam monitored so closely now so these complications will be prevented or controlled, and that this doctor is just like this in personally. She is not a tlc kind of doctor. I also had been upset with trying to control the diabetes, but she said iam doing everything i can and if i end up on insulin not to blame myself. My blood pressure thankfully was still fine so at least do not have to worry about that. 

deblovescats and morganna iam so happy you both can cycle soon. X

Ruby i hope everything goes well with your followup. Also good luck with your lining Blue. X


----------



## morganna

There you go clarabelle!! that doctor was just a   
Sorry.............but you do get them from time to time.  Fortunately not that often though and there are other nice professionals to compensate for them!


Hugs  


Morganna x


----------



## Karhog

Hi there, jumping on to give Clarabelle some reassurance. I had GD in both my pregnancies and I also struggled to control my high readings despite doing everything I could dietary wise. I was on metformin very early on and they had to increase my dose, in my second pregnancy I did have to take insulin.
I was very closely monitored and felt extremely fortunate that as a result I was able to see my babies more often with the extra scans!
I did get pre eclampsia with my first pregnancy but this was picked up early due to the extra monitoring and I was induced as a result.  Please try not to let any of this stress you out, look after yourself and rest assured that you and baby will be very well monitored.


----------



## Karhog

Ps, I was 42 and 44 when I have birth.


----------



## deblovescats

Clarabelle - try to relax and don't worry, you're being monitored ... I agree with morgana about that doctor! Just ignore her! 
AFM - got a letter this morning with my blood test results - all normal, so that's reassuring. I just need to have my mammogram, which is booked for end of June (so I'm trying to get my daughter off the breast so I can have it!) and then get my booking appointment with the clinic. So relieved! I'm now getting excited but also quite nervous - can't believe I'm going again, but my little frosties need rescuing - they've been waiting too long to see the world!


----------



## AustinSuzie

Thank you ladies for your help!

Wishful, I DO remember you!  I ended up successful at Zlin, but I think you and I chatted a lot about Intersono.  I hope you are doing well!  
Stacey10 - your name looked familiar immediately.    Thanks to you and also sweetpea17 and Srygirl for the info on Cyprus.  Wow!  I had no idea Cyprus had so many clinics.  I was asking on behalf of a dear friend who has one remaining embie at Zlin, but sadly, will miss their cut off in time to use it as she turns 49 soon.  :-(  I am passing along the info on Cyprus and Slovakia in hopes that she can have her embie shipped, transfer and have success.


----------



## miamiamo

deblovescats - good news, keep my fingers crossed
AustinSuzie - I am not sure, but Ukrainian clinics might not limit the age


----------



## morganna

Chachava clinic in Russia, (Georgia), have no age limit. 2 attempts 5850 euros, (transfer 2 embryos), free hotel for 5 days and airport transfers.


Eurocare ivf Cyprus, are still taking women ...........no age limit.  But doubt it will last long, with new law at cut off age 55.


Biotexcom in Ukraine (not a great clinic in itself, but i understand they get results), no age limit, 2 attempts 6900 , 5 attempts 9000 euros.  Free hotel, free meals, and airport transfers 


Morganna xx


p.s. please confirm with chachava clinic , their costs.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you Karhog, makes me feel better you had healthy babies despite the GD and even pre clampsia. 

Also thanks ladies for the support. I looked up the hospital dr and she had terrible reviews. Horrible bedside manner etc. 

deblovescats glad your results are fine.

Morganna iam glad you found a clinic.

X
Next appointment at diabetic clinic is Tuesday the 5th.


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle.............i did say that she was just a    and glad you confirmed it.


Luckily most professionals are nicer than that, towards us older women!   


Hope you can enjoy your pregnancy.  


Its such a special time.


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna you are right about that doctor. I do have times iam enjoying pregnancy. There is nothing like lying down feeling the baby moving. Its very happy and relaxing. Yes stressful times too as i care so much. 29 weeks tomorrow. I love looking up the weekly pregnancy updates. I actually ordered some baby clothes for the first time lastnight. Sister is coming over from England so i ordered the first little lamb clothes from Mothercare to her house. X


----------



## Blue Iris

Hello ladies and happy weekend. Just an update from me. I had my third lining scan yesterday and it’s grown from 6.9-7.1mm a week last Tuesday to 8.8mm!!! So I am ready and my eggs are being thawed on Monday with a view to transfer on Friday. 
From feeling remarkably calm, I am now feeling anxious regarding the thaw and fertilisation. Last Autumn, I had failed fertilisation. I am 51 and this really is my last attempt so please could I ask you all to send some positive vibes to me and my beautiful donor eggs and sperm as they do their magic. 
Sending all you other ladies currently cycling lots of sparkly positive vibes too 💗🍀💗🍀💗🍀
Also, how go o get notifications that others have posted x


----------



## Blue Iris

Think o may have sussed it


----------



## morganna

Blue Iris  good luck!!       


which clinic did you end up using?


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Blue Iris sending you lots of positive vibes and baby dust.   

Last diabetic appointment went well. No insulin yet. Not under complete control but gotten better. X


----------



## Blue Iris

Thank you morganna and Clarabelle. I am at CARE Sheffield xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Clarabelle, glad your diabetes is under better control. Long may that continue. Did you have it before becoming pregnant or is it gestational? xx


----------



## deblovescats

Clarabelle - glad diabetes is stable, hope it all goes well.
Morganna - hope your plans for another cycle are going well.
Bue Iris -snap I'm at CARE Sheffield as well - that's where my two littles ones were conceived! Snap again - I'm also 51 and planning another cycle. Good news on the scan front. I am sending lots of positive vibes and hope CARe can do it again!


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Over 50's ladies.

I have had some bad news at my scan where they could see a sac but no embryo. I had a successful egg donation treatment at Crown Cyprus where they transferred two 5 day blasts and I got a positive pregnancy test. A few weeks later my GP also confirmed a positive test. 
I am 52 and it was our first attempt at and and were overjoyed it worked first time. I had a good lining thickness of 9mm which must have helped

My husband and I were attending the scan thinking we were going to find out if there was one or twins but go this news instead. Im having blood tests every 48 hrs to check hcg levels and probably another scan on Thursday to see what is going on-they are still unsure.

Has anyone else had this sort of thing or know what could have happened. Clinging onto a miracle happening and the embryo showing up somewhere but it's a long shot. Totally devastated right now
SP


----------



## Clarabelle71

Sweetpea iam sorry. I had a mmc in 2016, we saw a heartbeat week 6 but gone week 7 and it was devastating. How many weeks are you suppost to be? If your too early perhaps you are not far enough along for them to see what they are looking for? Iam sorry you are having to wait this out and without alot of hope. Hugs


----------



## sweetpea17

Thanks Clarabelle.

I should be about 11 weeks so really I suppose something should be there
It's so disheartening and feel despair right now
Did you know what the reason of mc was in your case?

SP


----------



## Blue Iris

Sweetpea, I am so sorry to hear your news. I have suffered two miscarriages detected on scan and it is devastating. Nothing I say will help you now but I do send you a big virtual hug and lots of love and light xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi ladies, an update from me. 3 out of the 5 frozen eggs survived the thaw. Bit disappointed but it could have been worse. It was unlikely to be a 100% thaw rate with it being eggs but 4 would have been good. The embryologist 
said the sperm looked good when it was thawed and they performed ICSI so let the magic happen. So I am waiting for The Call tomorrow. Plse  could I ask you to send over some more positive vibes and visualisation over to the embryoscope at CARE Sheffield to give me three perfect healthy embryos tomorrow morning. xxxx


----------



## sweetpea17

Good luck Blue Iris-hope it all goes well for you. Keep thinking positive


----------



## Clarabelle71

Sweetpea sorry, yes by 11 weeks there should be a heartbeat. My pregnancy in 2016 was my only pregnancy that was natural, i was 45 and was such a surprise as thought i could not get pregnant naturally. We thought it was a great blessing but did not last. We don't know why, just doctors guess down to chromosome problems due to age. Though my close friend only a few months younger went on to have a healthy boy. It was a very hard time for me. 
Blue Iris , sending positive vibes for your embryos. I have only one frozen embryo in Cyprus and wonder the likelyhood of it making it through dethawing. 

Iam 30 weeks today but gotten a bad cold somehow. Have obgyn appointment tomorrow. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Sweetpea don't give up. Most of us have been throught it and gotten pregnant again.Hugs x


----------



## sweetpea17

Thankyou Clarabelle and Blue Iris for your comforting words. 

On reading up on the net it seems it may be that the embryo had a chromosomal problem hence didn't make it but the donor was only 22 and we got about 14 good embryos. They implanted 2 but there are still a few left. Just worried though that next time the same happens. The donor however has had a healthy donated pregnancy prior to mine. It's all the not knowing that drives you mad
Good luck to you both

SP


----------



## morganna

Sweetpea, so sorry to hear your news.  Its such a tough journey when these things happen.   .


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Yes Morganna it is really tough.
Wondering how long I need to wait before trying again. I know it will be a few weeks at least as need to get my body back to normal.

The thought of having all that medication again is awful.
SP


----------



## rubyring

Sweetpea, I'm so sorry. It's absolutely awful, I know. I had a good scan at 7+ weeks, heartbeat etc, I started to believe in it. Then at 9+ weeks there was no heartbeat, no growth. That was also my 1st attempt with DE. From what I know now it could have been chromosomal, immunes, hydrosalpinx, septum, or maybe something else. Give your body and mind some time to recover. Sending a big hug x


----------



## morganna

More or less the same thing happened to me. Scan at 7 weeks..................twin girls. ( I had PGD for girls only and they transferred 4). It was my third attempt at transferring 4 embryos each time). Then at 9 weeks only one heartbeat. Which resulted in my now 3 and a half year old daughter.
Thats why i beleive in transferring more than ONE!!

But don't give up Sweetpea.  Keep going. You will get your baby in the end. Its a cruel and hard journey , i know!!!
I think you only have to wait for your bleed, and then you can start again. 

And i agree, the medication sucks. But you may find your body might be more adjusted to them, next time around. 

Take good care.
Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Blue Iris its gestational diabetes but i did have pre diabetes several months prior to ivf which clinic recomended metformin for to help with the ivf. 

I also would advise more embryos if allowed. I had 3 transferred and one took. All said to be Aa quality blasts. X


----------



## morganna

Thats right Clarabelle............i had 4 AA Grade Embryos transferred THREE times, all from a young donor. A total of 12 good embryos.  Third try, i got lucky.
Just because they are young donors and AA grade, does not mean an automatic pregnancy. And does not always mean a healthy embryo.  
And unfortunately we don't get any answers as to WHY.


I have always said its a NUMBERS game. For want of a better expression!!  


You just have to keep going and always keep your eye on the prize, because when it DOES work, your life is changed forever and there is so much joy when your baby arrives.


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Thank you all for the encouragement. We had 14 good embryos to start with and they transferred two.
Still have about 9 embryos so thats a blessing I suppose.

Did any one you have the embryos tested for abormalitiies? But I read thats got risks too-as well as the expense.

I had my transfer in North Cyprus end of March and would like to go for it again as soon as I can but it's getting hot in Cyprus now so might wait until it starts getting more bearable.


----------



## morganna

Mine were all PGD tested! 


Sweetpea you are indeed fortunate to have 9 embryos left!  


I went To Cyprus in the hottest months. But the air conditioned rooms were great. And i stayed at Oscars Resort Hotel, where they have a huge pool, plus a man made beach with deck chairs and umbrellas for shade. So the heat was not an issue. If i got too hot i would just dip in the sea!


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna
Is it expensive to get them PGD tested? Im just worried that the process itself may effect embryos.

Yes it is good that a good number of embryos remain but don't know how many remain good after thawing out

I suppose there is good air conditioning over there so heat should not matter and I think the second time we won't have to stay as long as embryos are already produced. We stayed about 8 days last time
SP


----------



## morganna

Hi Sweetpea, It cost 1500 for embryo testing.............i had it done because i only wanted a girl.


The verdict is not really out, about damaging the embryos when they are tested. 


But as I said, i had 12 embryos  (over 3 cycles , and all tested) and transferred  4 at a time. There were other embryos (male) and they were discarded.  


And on my third attempt i became pregnant, with twin girls.  But at 9 weeks i had vanishing twin syndrome and ended up with a singleton.


So even with PGD testing, and AA Grade, they still dont always make it.


The only thing you can GUARANTEE with PGD testing, is the sex.  


Having said that, PGD testing do eliminate quite a few abnormalites.  There is a long list of them that the clinic should provide for you.


I hope that helps.


Morganna.xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

9 embryos left is amazing. I transferred 3 and froze 1 but not sure the 1 would survive dethawing if i were to return. Either way iam feeling blessed to be carrying this baby.I never had mine tested.It may not have worked if i transferred just 2. Certainly see if your clinic can transfer 3 or even 4 next time. I did get the genetic screening done during pregnancy and came back low risk. X


----------



## Stacey10

Most clinics will only allow the transferring of two embryos, especially if the are of top quality. TM is outside the normal in transferring up to 4 embryos, most dr would have a    about this 😂


----------



## morganna

I was not aware that Vitamin D plays an important role in inplantation?
Apparently most of us in the UK are Vit D deficient, because we don't get enough exposure to the sun.
We need 20 minutes in the sun each day.
Eat certain foods with Vit D.
And take a good Vit D supplement.


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi
£1500 is not bad for pGD testing. At Crown Cyprus they only transfer two at a time but I might ask them to transfer more next time.

I have just come back from a scan and another thorough examination. Basically an embryo is somewhere it should not be -probably the fallopian tube so maybe an ectopic and hcg levels are slowly dropping. They asked if I want to let the pregnancy end itself slowly (as I have no pain or bleeding) or they can inject methotrexate to help it end quicker. Not keen on a drug-it means no attempt at another pregnancy for 3 months. But then they said naturally it could take weeks too. I have to go back again next week for another blood test to see how levels have dropped. 
It's all just so much to think about when I don't have the energy for it.

Has anyone had methotrxate injections?

SP


----------



## morganna

Hi Sweetpea,


I would have thought if its ectopic there would have been pain by now.


I would be inclined to wait until your body naturally has its bleed.


On my last attempt my bleed came within about a week - 10 days after i stopped the meds.


Hugs.  


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna
I am feeling that I don't want the medication. I would like to leave it to nature. The nurses are surprised there is no pain or bleeding.
I am stopping meds today as wanted to wait for this scan just in case of a miracle
SP


----------



## morganna

Sweetpea, i have never had an ectopic.  But the embryo that did not make it, (the twin of my daughter) was 'absorbed' by my body at 9 weeks development.


Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Sweatpea it sounds to me like you have a blighted ovum, which is where a sac is present and some placental cells, enough so the body doesn’t realise that no baby has developed, it can take up to 11-12 wks for the body to recognise that there is no baby, it is a good sign if your hcg is dropping, blighted ovum are the worst because you still feel pregnant but there is no baby


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Stacey10

That is interesting about a blighted ovum-it does make sense as they did see a sac but no embryo. I had all the symptoms of being pregnant-sore breasts, stomach was slightly bigger. I had no nausea though.
It just makes me wonder what could cause it or how to prevent it but no real answers. Just hope it doesn't happen again if we try again
SP


----------



## miamiamo

> We need 20 minutes in the sun each day.


yes, 15 - 20 min of unprotected sun exposure


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi ladies, just popping on with an update from me but first, clarabelle and sweet pea, how are you both? 

I am now 3dp4dt. CARE were v clear re only one embryo being transferred. The other two remained in the embryoscope and one stopped developing st 8 cells and the other made it to blastocyst but on day 6 and wasn’t the greatest of quality so I decided to let it go as had I ever used it I would have been worried sick about it’s prospect  of success. So darling embaby, please please stick and stay with me. I must say my 2WW has been a bit fraught with a few things. Firstly my gum started bleeding the eve before ET. I have advanced gum disease and severe recession so it freaked me. It’s probably the clexane abd other drugs. I spoke to the Dentist on Friday and hope to touch base tomorrow when she is back in but it’s been a bit achy ever since so I am worried I may lose it!

And then, having stocked up on healthy food, we had two power cuts over the weekend so now don’t fancy the turkey mince or salmon in the freezer. So I have a Sainsbury’s delivery coming tomorrow, more money and fingers x no more power cuts!!
Other than that, third intralipid todAy and trying to stay calm and think positive thoughts. 

I hope everyone else is ok and send love and light to you all xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind if I join you as I am about to turn 48 in sept!
I am considering DEIVF as you can see from my signature it seems to be going that way...
I am only looking at UK options and wondered if there are any success stories from you fabulous ladies? Trying to get an idea of waiting times / costs / experiences..
DH not on board and would need some serious convincing..
PM me if you would prefer.
Thanks
x


----------



## Stacey10

Hi highlandgirl and welcome, I’m not from the uk so can’t comment on clinics but going by your signature when you do find a clinic to cycle with I would Insist on extra testing like immune testing before you do another transfer.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Blue Iris good luck with your embryo. My old clinic here would have transferred only one too but DE was not possible.Lucky Cyprus transferred three. I found it hard to think if i should freeze the one remaining but dh let me decide and i didnt want to let it go as he did not want to try another fresh cycle with the cost coming from Canada.With a frostie i could of come myself. I feel this little baby kicking as i type so iam grateful. 

I also have been spending more on food but eating less. Buying lots of nuts, salmon, organic chicken. Things i can eat with Gestational diabetes. Ive been doing better but had a few spikes in blood sugar from evening meals. Iam sure the clexane would add to your gums bleeding.

Welcome highlandgirl. No experience with UK clinics but my dh was not keen on a DE cycle at first. 

Sweetpea hope you are alright. 

X


----------



## morganna

Hi Clarabelle, good to hear from you and all is going well  


Highlandgirl..............CARE is one clinic i know, ............Deblovescats would have more info on the, as she is using them.


Good luck.


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks Morganna, iam 31 weeks now. Have appointment again with diabetic clinic tomorrow and july 3 with that terrible specialist who had me crying after. Iam suppost to get an internal scan to check placenta location.

Hope you can cycle soon and communication with your chosen clinic is good. Xx


----------



## morganna

Hi Clarabelle., why dont you ask if you can change your appointment for someone else? xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Blue Iris
Well as I mentioned in an earlier post I was pregnant after the 2 5 day embryos were transferred at crown Cyprus. But when I went for my scan they could see a sac but no embryo. I have had no pain or bleeding in all that time.
Now I am just having regular blood tests and scans until the hcg levels come down. So it's a matter of just letting it get reabsorbed. I do not ant to take the methotrexate to speed things up

Been very emotional and draining.
SP


----------



## deblovescats

highland girl - sorry for your experiences. I really hope you are lucky with a cycle. As Morganna says, I have used CARE. I previously used LWC Darlington, who will treat ladies up to I think 55 and have own egg and sperm bank. I had 2 BFNs with them, both with double donation, one fresh, one FET. I wasn't happy with the follow up so decided to change clinics, but some people will have different experiences.
I then went to CARE Sheffield and was highly satisfied with them. I only had to wait 6 weeks for an egg donor with both LWC and CARE but obviously don't know what the current waiting times are. They both had sperm donors waiting. I was not too particular with donors, just wanted matching colouring etc. My egg donor also had a baby. I had a fresh cycle in 2013 with CARE and I think it cost around £6,250 more or less. I was lucky and got 3 blastocysts good enough to freeze. My son born as a result of that cycle is 4 in July and starts school in September. I wanted a sibling so I had another FET in 2016 and my daughter is now 20 months old. They are both so beautiful and I feel blessed. I have two remaining embryos and am planning on using them for a further cycle in autumn. I have an appointment booked with the consultant on 2nd August to plan my cycle. I was happy with the care I received. I would contact whichever clinics are suitable for you and then write down pros and cons, ask them how long their waiting lists are.
Just to say that I have never regretted using an egg donor. Most of the time, now my children are here, I am too busy loving them and caring for them, to even think about the fact they are as a result of a donor. As I carried them and gave birth to them, I think that justifies me being their mum. It is amazing how many people actually think they look like me, and no one has ever questioned that they are not my genetic children.
I know how happy Morganna is with her lovely daughter, and I am the same! 
Good luck


----------



## morganna

Yes, well said Debs.  My little girl is the light and joy of my life.  AND has the same colour hair (auburn) and same colour eyes (green) as me. My donors were blonde and blue / green eyes. So yes...........epigenetics do seem to play a role!!


Good luck in August!!  


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - I think epigenetics is amazing! My two have my colouring - James has golden curls and Lydia has brown hair, both have beautiful blue eyes and they look just like each other. People are constantly telling me how beautiful they are. They are both fair skinned. Everyone thinks they look like me so people do see what they want to see. Even the donor nurse thought James looked like me, when I went to discuss my frozen cycle, even though she obviously knew the truth! 
Highland girl - CARE treat up to age 53! Over 50, you have to have various tests organised but if ok, they will treat.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Its lovely to know epigenetics play a role and babies resemble you both. I have light brown hair and dark blue eyes with pale Scottish skin, donor blue eyes and dark blonde hair. Dh Olive skin and brown eyes ( Turkish). Will be interesting to see what baby will look like. We will get quite a surprise as still kept gender a secret too. I often don't even think of the baby as not 100% mine and dh's baby. 

May i ask how labour was for you all who have had a baby? When i asked the diabetic nurse about being induced i found it rather confusing. I looked up to read being induced is a longer and more painful labour so this made me worry even more than a c section. X


----------



## morganna

I was induced, and then went on gas and air once labor pains began.  I was adamant on having a natural delivery, and after 12 hours of gas and air, and hardly any dialation, it was recommended i have a csection.  I was still adamant i wanted  to continue on for a natural delivery, when all of a sudden my babys heartbeat plummetted.  And they practically begged me to go in for an emergency csection.


And guess what? i was awake the whole time and it was absollutely incredible. Of course i felt NOTHING.  And my baby was delivered safetly. She was perfect.


The incision was only a few inches long! and the nurse came to my home to take out the stitiches, did not feel a thing.  I was up and in heels taking baby to the restaurant to show her off 3 days later.


A woman i know, has had 2 children and she went private and had 2 csections. She did not want to go through the pain.  I don't blame her!!


Next time i get pregnant, I am going to WILLINGLY have a csection, and schedule it!!


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Yes Morganna i guess its more common for labour not to progress as quickly and c sections are sometimes needed. I watched a few episodes of born every minute but heard they don't give gas and air in Canada. I quite liked the idea. Ive started to think of labour more since iam over 31 weeks. Seems its becoming closer and i cannot wait to see my little baby. X


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle, the gas and air was great  at first, it takes the labor pains away. BUT after being on it for 12 hours, you become exhausted. And have zero energy left!!

Next time, i am scheduling a csection!!  

Morganna xx


----------



## rubyring

Hello everyone. I just thought I'd update as I don't know what to do. I wrote the post below on another thread:
(I've just heard that I can't contact the doc who just did my hysteroscopy here in the UK directly but I can email my questions. Maybe I should....)


Well, I'm in a mess as I was back in 2016. I was told I might have a hydrosalpinx. The best thing is to have the tubes removed. But I've been told here in the UK in no uncertain terms not to have a laparoscopy as it's too risky after my previous surgeries. So I was advised to have the Essure. This all took ages as it was done on the NHS. But I never knew if it was the right thing to do because there are lots of scare stories about it online. I can't even look anymore. But it seemed like my only option. So I did it. At my recent hysteroscopy the doc thought the Essure was covered on one side and sticking out a bit on the other, but said it shouldn't be a problem. He also found a septum which no one has mentioned before. 
So because everything takes ages here, I booked a hysto at Serum. However I spoke to the doc today on the phone because I wanted to make sure he knew about the Essure. He said they need to be removed because they definitely cause problems with implantation and the only way is a lap! Queue meltdown from me. He didn't change his mind, but said I should have a proper consult with him and Penny beforehand. I don't know what to do, other than postpone the hysto for now. My DH is basically fed up with the whole thing, he's not going to stop me but I doubt he'd come with me and he doesn't really want to hear about all the details.
Actually I think I approached Serum a few years ago and maybe they said then I might need an op and maybe that's why I didn't go there then. I can't really remember.....


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi ladies,

Sorry to jump in. I saw this on the news and thought of this thread..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-44594646

Keep going girls.

Dee


----------



## sweetpea17

Thanks for sharing that Irish Dee.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Ruby iam sorry your having a tough time. I had never heard of hyrosalpinx or essure. I saw a diagram of essure, is it on only one of the tubes or both? I have no experience but hope you get expert advice by serum and also another specialist to confirm what is best. 

Thanks Irish for the article.

Morganna , if doctors think it best to just book a c section then i will do that, whatever is safest for baby. Just watching ladies induced on one born every minute, looks painful. X


----------



## miamiamo

Irish Dee - thanks for sharing, it's so inspiring to read x


----------



## morganna

So sorry Rubyring, I have no experience of this, so cannot advise.  
Morganna xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi everyone, hope you are enjoying the sunny weather. I haven’t read back but thought I would just update you on where I am. 

After the longest two weeks out, I tested positive on Friday but then started light bleeding/spotting ( whatever the difference is?) on Sunday and although I had no drama overnight it is continuing now. The clinic aren’t too concerned at the moment and say it could just be side effects from drugs but obviously I know it could be something else which I am trying not to think about, it’s just blooming scary and I am on constant knicker watch. I haven’t gone into work either and doubt I will go in tomorrow either so feel guilty about that too. Aaaaargh why is this journey so hard. The worries never seem to cease. 

Love and light to all xxxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Blue Iris,


May i say a 'tentative' congratulations   .


I have heard of light bleeding so much over the years, and often times its just the meds. And all works out just fine.


Do hope you are getting enough progesterone.


May I ask where you got the intralipids?


Please keep us posted!!  


Morganna xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Thank you Morganna. I am praying that all is ok and it is the drugs and visualising as best I can that
all is ok but it’s hard and I just wish the bleeding/spotting would stop plus a pain above my pubes and below my belly button which makes me feel like I am about to have a flood/ need the loo. . 

I am at Care so get my intralipids there. They do them in house now. 

It’s a long old wait til my scan on the 17th xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi BluIris, and thanks for the intralipids info.
I know its a long wait until the scan. 
Here's hoping everything goes great for you!!  
I know its hard!! 

Hang in there, and distract yourself as much as possible. DVD's saved me!!

Please do keep us posted.

Wishing you all the best.

Morgana xx


----------



## deblovescats

Blue Iris - a cautious congrats and hoping all progresses well. Spotting/light bleeding can be  quite common in early pregnancy, IVF pregnancies are more prone to this apparently. During my first pregnancy, I had bleeding at about wk 6-7 and was seen in EPAU, where a scan showed all was well. I was informed that it was a haematoma, caused by implantation, but heartbeat was there. After that, the bleeding resolved and my son was born. Second time around, didn't have any bleeding thankfully. It is worrying, but try to remain calm and positive! 
I'm with CARE too.
I called for petrol today and strangely enough, the lady in the car in front was my consultant obstretician! Talk about fate! I left a thank you card, box of chocs and a photo of James and Lydia for her at the hospital last week and she came over to thank me and said the children were beautiful, and gave me a hug! I'm hoping this is a positive sign. She had asked at my appointment for a photo of the children for her wall! She likes to put up photos of the babies she was responsible for.


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris, if your on progesterone pessaries they could be irritating your cervix, or as deb has said, you could have a sch which is causing the spotting/bleeding, or you could have low oregesterine, how much are you on ?


----------



## Clarabelle71

I had bleeding then spotting at 6 weeks. Was said to be a subcutanious hemorrhage. It was watery i think because of the clexane so i knew there were no clots. Scary but was fine at scan. Have a week 33 scan tomorrow. Wishing everything is well blue iris. X


----------



## chabang

Hi all,
First post here....I am still making my way through Parts 1 and 2 of this thread. I just wanted to introduce myself and say how amazing it is to have such a large group of us here providing support. I'm in the U.S. I have an older son (conceived naturally) and my younger son was born in 2016 when I was 48 using DE donated by my younger sister. I had 3 embryos left and after A LOT of thought, I've decided to use them to try for another child. My frozen embryo transfer is in 2 days. I had no issues with my age when talking with the fertility clinic. The American Society for Reproductive Medicine changed their recommendations a few years ago and extended their age cut off to 55 for IVF in healthy women. I'm fortunate to live in a fairly large city and, of about 6 fertility clinics in my city, 3 will treat women up to age 55. I'm excited to begin this journey again and looking forward to chatting with all of you!


----------



## Blue Iris

Thank you everyone for your messages of support. I hope your scan went well Clarabelle. Welcome Chabang and good luck with your FET. 

My bleeding is still continuing but CARE have now offered me a scan on Wednesday when I will be 6 weeks 2 days. They have warned that they may not be able to see anything then so another dilemma. Do I go ahead on that day or, wait til 17 July when I will be 7 weeks and 1 day?

Stacey I am on 800mg Of progesterone and 6 mg of progynova. I am also taking 25 mg of prednisolone and 40mls of clexane although haven’t had that for 3 days because of the bleeding. I will probably resume tonight as whilst it has been a relief not doing the injection, it is on my protocol for a reason so don’t want to create other problems by not taking it but I will be guided by the clinic. 

Still off work but hope to go back tomorrow. 

Love and light to all xxxxxx


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris up your progesterone to 1000 mg per day, I would go to the earlier scan if it were me, 6+1 good chance to see yolk sac and possibly heartbeat, I’ve always seen one by then   you maybit but at least you will know if everything is in the right place 👍


----------



## Stacey10

Chabang welcome to the thread and good luck for your fet, make sure you pop back and let us know how everything goes


----------



## Blue Iris

Stacey, I probably will have the earlier scan. When I was pregnant in 2006 and 2008 I had scans at 6 weeks ( can’t remember how many days) and there was a hb. 
Will spk to the clinic about upping my utrogestan 
One question, ladies using utrogestan, do you use the applicators or your fingers? 

Thank you xxxx


----------



## Blue Iris

Sorry another question, how many of you have continued to drink decaf tea and decaf coffee after your BFPs? I have organic wherever possible. Also drink rooibos tea and BAMBU which is a coffee substitute. I like my hot drinks (even in warm weather) I am drinking water too 
xxx


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris adding more progesterone won’t harm so I’d just do it... I also drink decaf and rooibos tea


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone

Blue Iris - hang in there, i know the waiting is awful. Good luck
Chabang - good luck! That's great that a lot of US clinics treat up to 55 if the woman is healthy. I'm not sure about the Greek and Spanish cut off of 50/51st birthday now I'm there myself. It seems that a more flexible approach is better as everyone is different and has had a different life.

Clarabelle and Morganna, thank you for listening to me when I was so stressed before.
I decided to cancel the Serum hysto. I even talked to my DH about it. Well I had to as I was so upset and stressed. He basically wants me to not have any op or any IVF, but he knows I will keep going with the IVF for a little longer. He doesn't want me to take any risks. 
So I've been really pushing for answers from the doc that did my hysto here. He seemed to think the Essure was OK but the septum should be removed. I emailed lots of questions and was told I need to book to see him as it was a complex situation. That word complex really upset me, why am I always complex? But as I had the hysto at the end of May I was getting so anxious to see him before we go on holiday on 14th. Originally I was planing IVF in August hence the early holiday! I'd like to do a cycle in early September if I can because the further into the autumn it goes the harder it will be to get out of work. So after lots of emails and phone calls I'm seeing him elsewhere on 13th. Why is everything such a fight?? No wonder so many go abroad for treatment as it's so difficult to get appointments here, even privately. 
So, I'm feeling a bit calmer now, and glad I'll get some advice soon.


----------



## morganna

Hi Rubyring,


Glad you are feeling a little less stressed. 
IVF can be a long stressful and painful journey.
Be kind to yourself. Treat yourself, to alleviate the stress.
I hope you get some more answers soon, so that you may cycle again.
One always feels better when there is a plan and a time in sight, when you can cycle again!!!


Please keep us posted.


Hugs.  


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you my scan went well. Baby measuring 50th percentile so smack in the middle. Also placenta had moved up as they expected. I return to diabetic clinic in 2 weeks, and return for a stress test for baby in 3 weeks. That awful doctor was not there, instead a male doctor who was much better and said i was doing all the right things. He also suggests i get induced at 39 weeks and showed me a graph of how weeks 38 and 39 were the lowest risk. He said there are always staff on hand for a c section if needed, or requested if labour is slow. 

I stopped drinking coffee before ivf, i did drink decaf during 2 ww but stopped until i was past 3 months. I buy the decaf that is swiss water system, so not the one made into decaf by chemicals. I did drink rooibos tea but went off it first 3 months. 

Ruby , i wish you much luck with your appointment and hope your ivf is not too long away. Here my first referral to fertility doctor took over 9 months. However once pregnant i go to diabetic clinic and hospital specialist right away for 3rd trimester. 

X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Blue iris i did get a scan at 6 weeks when i had the bleeding. There was a heartbeat but too early to see if it was a strong heartbeat. Strong heartbeat is a very good sigh. When hb was only in the 90s like the pregnancy we lost i was still very worried but it was great at follow up scan 2 weeks later. Also great sign if measuring not too far behind dates. Best of luck. I know its a worrying time. X


----------



## chabang

I had my FET this morning. I was kind of bummed that they scheduled me with a different doctor who is kind of known for being NOT the nurturing type (he's left a few women in tears from what I've heard). It all went fine though and he was super quick. The entire procedure was 3 minutes and then they had me lay there for 5 minutes before bustling me out. I'm curious if any of you have transferred one embryo that split? I'm concerned as my embryos were created with ICSI and this clinic uses assisted hatching also which I know raises the risk very slightly.


----------



## Stacey10

Wow chabang that was quick, the clinic I went to had us rest for 1 hour afterwards, we wernt allowed to get up, just relax, 5 min   I haven’t personally had one embryo that split, but I have seen it in this forum a couple of times and once on another forum, so I don’t think it happens to frequently.


----------



## Blue Iris

Chabang, congratulations on being PUPO. Which clinic are u at? 🍀💕🍀💕 

AFM, I had my beta hcg thus morning and after an agonising wait, I fund theyvare 497!! So within range but at lower end. I am 5 wks 4 days so range is 247-7138 . Going back on Monday and range should be 158-31,795. So I guess it?s a case of is it rising or declining. Now another wait. Why can?t anything run smoothly for me!! It?s so unfair when things seemed to be going so well. I have been here before and it didn?t end well. Keeping positivity up is really hard after the week I have had. 

Clarabelle, glad your scan went well, Not long now til you meet ur LO 😀 

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Iris,
I was 'there' in April, and my hcgs were low...........did not get higher than high 200's. They were not doubling.
As long as yours are doubling, then you should be ok.  


Just sending support to you and lots of positive vibes     


Its an agonizing wait, i know!!


Please keep us posted.


LOve.


Morganna xx


----------



## chabang

I'm working with Reproductive biology Associates in Georgia. They're one of the best in this part of the country I believe. I could have started trying earlier and gone back to the clinic I used before but they stop treating women at 51 and I wanted to support clinics that will treat women up to 55. I've told very few people, but everyone (except my sister) thinks it absolute madness, that I should count my blessings I have, etc. But my heart tells me this is the right thing and I'm going for it.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Chabang , hope you get a positive. Good luck. Iam in Canada but went to Cyprus for my transfer. We transferred 3 embryos and one stuck. We had it with icsi too. 

Blue iris, hope all goes well for next blood test. 

X


----------



## patriciamendez

Hi haven't posted here before as haven't had the courage to do so. Have just got bfn from first frozen egg transfer from my frozen embryos which gave me my beloved son. Feel so guilty and selfish to want to give him a sibling and for husband and I to want another child when so many other women aren't as lucky as I've been. My son took 5 attempts but feel so blessed. Have been working up the courage to do fet and I knew it was a long shot with only single embryo transfer due to my age (51) but I just can't give up on it. I feel this yearning and even with bfn I just want to give it a final go as we have frozen embryos left but I feel such a mixture of emotions not least guilt and selfishness. How do we cope? How do we get through? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi ladies, the happiness of my BFP was very short lived. I had my beta hcg done on Friday and it was 497. It was repeated again today and its falling -295. So miscarriage number 4. 
Feeling broken, devastated, empty, disbelief, numb and the whole range of other grief emotions. Whilst I had a good idea on Friday, there was still hope and I was clinging on to the fact that bleeding in early pregnancy can be common and not a problem butnow that’s extinguished. I must confess that once I tested positive, I didn’t even consider that another miscarriage would be on  agenda as I was using donor eggs and using the immune stuff. I thought that at the age of 51(almost 52) that  attempt  number 8 ( including my natural pregnancy) would be my lucky one. 
😢😢😢 
Patricia, don’t feel selfish. You are lucky that you have some frosties. If you are fit and well, which I am sure you are, use them. You may need a little break to get over your bfn and to give your body a break but as soon as you are ready, go for it 🍀x


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris sorry to read your update   What were you taking for immunes?
Patricia, definitely go for it, not selfish at all


----------



## Clarabelle71

Blue iris iam sorry to hear the news. I guess getting the bfp i expected it to work too, i had a lot more faith than oe but whole pregnancy ive had stressful times worrying. I did not realize how common it is to have the number not rise after an ivf cycle, ive noticed it happen to a few ladies recently. Please take time to heal and hope next time is your lucky one. I know iam very lucky.

Patricia its understandable wanting another with your frozen. Its not selfish wanting a sibling. Glad you have your precious boy.Wish you luck next fet. X


----------



## morganna

So so sorry Blue Iris  
As I mentioned.........i was there last April, and i know how it feels.  Its just awful.  It took me a couple of months to get my head around it, and get back up and start making plans for my next cycle. Its was  a pretty bleak and depressing time.  But I promise you, it gets better.


Patrica......you are not selfish to want another baby.  I had my first at age 57.  And I am planning to cycle again, as soon as i can for one more child.  A sibling for my wonderful daughter.  Who is 3 and a half now and the love of my life. I cycled in April and it was a BFN.  But it sometimes takes a few tries with us more mature ladies.  It took 3 tries for my daughter with DE.


Please do not feel guilty!!


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hello Blue Iris
So sad to hear your news. I know it's hard. I have just had the same thing. Had a positive  after 2 weeks, thought I was having a healthy pregnancy but then no live embryo at the scan. I just had my last blood test this week and hcg's are back to negative so it's all naturally been reabsorbed.

It is so deflating and depressing. ladies on this forum have been very encouraging. 
I hope you get the strength to think forward -you will but it's hard right now

SP


----------



## chabang

I POAS today at 5dpt and it is a BFP!! I'm in shock! Still trying to process everything. This was first try FET using a DE. Just wanted everyone to know and keep the hope too. Now I start to worry about everything that can go wrong in the next several weeks lol, but I am over the moon.


----------



## morganna

Chabang, thats great news!!!  
congratulations!!!
Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

Chabang fantastic news !


----------



## sweetpea17

Congratulations Chabang
SP


----------



## chabang

Thanks so much everyone! I'm curious how long everyone else stayed on their IM progesterone injections? My last doc recommended 12 weeks and this doc recommends 9 weeks. But I was talking to a woman from Australia and she said docs there take women off as soon as they confirm the pregnancy at 2 weeks.


----------



## Stacey10

Chabang definitely not for donor cycles, I’m from Australia and that doesn’t happen at all, usually around 12 wks.


----------



## Blue Iris

Chabang, Congratulations! That’s fantastic news😀

Thank you everyone else for your messages. I am still feeling all over the place and lost. I am signed off work til 16th but don’t think I am going to be ready to go back and be focused etc. I am curious to know how old you all are and also where you are being treated and what the upper age limit at your clinic is. Never thought I would need to ask about upper age limit. I have moved the goalposts so much. 

Also, how many of you used progesterone pessaries or injections? I have always used pessaries. I wonder whether that may be the problem but I was on a high dosage. I also understand the injections are in the bum so being single would find these hard to administer.

Stacey, I was on prednisolone(steroids), clexane and intralipids for my immunes. I had 3 intralipids and would be having my final one next week but for my mc. I also was on aspirin briefly but stopped prior to ET. I was advised to stop the clexane when I started bleeding. 

xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Chabang, congratulations fingers crosses for you.

Blue iris, i hope you heal fast. What helped me was planning next cycle. Just to know i still had hope helped me. I was 46 for transfer and went to Team Miracle, Cyprus which i believe is 55 for age limit. I had only progesterone pessaries ( 12 weeks), not injections. I also had asprin,clexane, estrofem,prednol (17 days)antibiotics( 5 days), proluton depot.
X


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris, if you have immunes you may have had a flare up, you may need to up your dose of prednisone? And maybe add in low dose aspirin also. Do you plan on trying again?


----------



## chabang

Blue Iris, I am on injectable progesterone and was also on the cycle that conceived my youngest son 2 years ago. I'm also single and had no problem giving myself the injections for several months. I rotate the right hip, and right and left thighs. I'm right handed so the right hip is actually the easiest for me and the least painful. I can't twist around enough for the left hip but rotating those 3 sites have been fine.


----------



## deblovescats

So sorry sweetpea and blue iris - I was so hoping you'd be successful. You need to give yourself time to heal emotionally although I know time is not on our side! But you need to think to yourself that you can be successful - I was always inspired by reading morganna's story when I was TTC.
Chabang - congrats - amazing news. As has been said, with donor pregnancy, you need to be on progesterone for up to week12/13. I was on pessaries until week 13. Evidently, in a naturally conceived pregnancy, your body makes the relevant hormones, triggered by the conception, but this does not happen with IVF, so you need to give it artificially. At around week 12, the placenta takes over production of the hormone and from then on, it continues as a naturally occurring pregnancy. My clinic gradually tapered down the dosage of progesterone.
Blue iris - I was 46 when I had IVF with DE which resulted in my lovely son who is just 4 years. I was 48 when I had my FET and my beautiful daughter is 2 at the end of October. I am now 51 and am planning a FET for no 3. I sometimes feel guilty doing this when I know some women are so desperate for no 1, but I definitely wanted a sibling for my son, and I feel responsible for my 2 remaining embryos who are siblings to my two children, and I want to give them a chance. I have just got all the results from my medical screening back, all ok, so good to go. Have an appointment at the clinic on 2nd August to plan a cycle. I'm with CARE Sheffield, and I know they treat up to age 53, but over 50, you have to have screening which includes a range of blood tests, a mammogram and an ECG. My GP referred me to the obstretician I was under with my daughter as I had to get the go ahead from her as well. She referred me for the tests and I've been able to have them on NHS. Coincidentally I bumped into her at the petrol station last week and she was very pleasant - she came over and gave me a hug and said how beautiful my children are - she'd asked previously when I saw her, for a photo for the office wall! I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## miamiamo

deblovescats - keep toes and fingers crossed xx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies,

Sweatpea and Blue Iris - I am so very sorry for your loss. It is absolutely devastating. In time though, you will be able to pick up the pieces and move forward. I originally had treatment at Zlin in the Czech Republic, but suffered a late loss. I then had several failed attempts before having my fallopian tubes removed (due to hydrosalinx), and the next attempt was successful. I had DE IVF at Dogus, North Cyprus, and became pregnant at 50. I used both progesterone injections and pessaries. I certainly hope that you will both find success in your next attempt. 

Deblovescats, Morganna and Patricia - how exciting that you are taking steps towards expanding your family! I bet your little ones will be so excited! 

Cbabang - congratulations! I used both progesterone injections and pessaries for the first 9 or weeks, then I think that the dosage was gradually decreased over the following 4 weeks. I had progesterone levels tested when I did beta tests (about once a week until week 6). 

Clarabelle71 - It is fantastic that you are on the final stretch and that all is going well. As I had gestational diabetes and was giving birth at age 51, I was assigned an obstetrician and diabetes doctor. My obstetrician and I discussed options for the birth midway through my pregnancy. I wanted an elective C-section, which she agreed to, and she advised that 38 weeks would be the preferred timing for me (although steroid injection was needed)-- which I was fine with. As I went further along in my pregnancy, I had more frequent scans and in the last two weeks was on a trace every few days. The C-section for the most part went fine, and for me it was calming to know that I would be giving birth on a particular day. Of course, if you have an induction that can be scheduled to commence on a particular day as well, and an epidural should still be available if desired. 

AFM - My son just turned 1 -- so hard to believe a year has passed!!! The fertility journey and pregnancies were 2.5 years of my life, but now it seems surreal that I even went though that whole experience! There was a time when it all seemed impossible - I did persevere, but at the time I had severe doubts as to whether I would ever have a baby in my arms! And now my darling boy is becoming a toddler! 

xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Thank you Srygrl for your encouraging words. 
It is so emotionally draining but I spoke to the Dr who is based in Liverpool and linked to the hospital in North Cyprus which was an encouraging chat. 
We have  good embryos still frozen  so I suppose we are lucky to have that. One thing I will be having this time is the natural killer test just to check my levels. 

Does anyone know of clinics in the east midlands who do that tests-not just the blood tests but when they take a biopsy?

SP


----------



## nevertoolate

hello ladies,

i wish all of you well on your journeys and just wanted to say you all inspire me so much...

i have an embryo in storage and the clinic said i have until 55 to use it so just wondered if any of you have cycled around that age range and how did you find it. the only thing putting me off right now are the finances as i don't think i can currently afford another baby but have such a strong desire to take a chance before i feel it is too late for me personally. i would be very grateful for any of your opinions.

sending good luck to all you lovely ladies and wish you every success xx


----------



## nevertoolate

ps i am 47


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks srygrl and miamiamo. 
Dreaming of BFP - I remember you from our messages and other threads. I was 47 when I had my son and 49 when my daughter was born. I am just turned 51 and am planning another cycle. My planning appointment is on 3rd August. The clinic will accept patients up to age 53. I sometimes feel a bit daunted but am keen to give it a go, I feel responsible for my remaining embryos.  As the clinic insist on a range of medical tests over 50 - including range of blood tests, ECG and mammogram, I feel that it ensures that potential mums over 50 are as healthy as they can be. Thankfully my tests have all come back fine so I feel good to go.
As for finances, I am on my own like you dreaming, and I have found it not a lot more expensive so far managing with two rather than one. I work part time but qualify for tax credits and that tends to cover childcare. There is also 2 year and 3 year funding available. I look out for bargains with clothes, and have reused some neutral ones although I've obviously invested in some girly clothes! My friends were all very generous when I was pregnant, and gave me a goody box each time with baby products etc. I think that you adapt to what you have. I am hoping that if I'm successful with no 3, that it won't make too much of a dent in the finances! I didn't want to look back and think 'what if ...' At least if I do get no 3, I've got clothes for whichever gender! Ultimately, one day, I'll inherit a half share of my mum's house as well so that will be there in the future for my children. Good luck.


----------



## Blue Iris

Stacey, my last attempt was supposed to be my last but I would love to try again. Finances are however now an issue so I don’t know if this will be possible not to mention the long waiting lists for donors in the UK. I know if I go abroad that there are no lists but I have always preferred the rules as as to anonymity  in the UK  particularly as I am on my own. That said, I would be interested to know which clinic you are at Sweetpea if it has links with a clinic in Liverpool - I am based in West Yorkshire. Also you dreaming of BFP. 

Sweet pea, I know that CARE do those tests but I think you have to be a patient there. It’s worth asking though and if they can’t assist, they may be able to point you in the right direction as may Infertility Network UK or the Miscarriage Association. CARE do these Chicago blood tests. I don’t think they do the biopsy. I haven’t had the blood tests but did have a biopsy when I was at another clinic. It was timed 7 days after my LH surge. If you are now menopausal (I am) I doubt it will be an option ( tho the blood tests should be)  unless it can still be done if you go on HRT.  I wish you luck with your next cycle. As I have said before, you are very lucky to have frosties. I wish now that I had waited for a fresh donor rather than using frozen eggs. Once I had made my decision to go ahead I asked about fresh donors but there was nothing. I wonder if there would have been had I waited. I wish too I had had the courage to go exclusive rather than egg share last year. I didn’t because of money but have now ended up spending more. 

Deblovascats, good luck with your appointment on 3 August. It’s not long now. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies,


I just want to update you.


After going to Ukraine last November, and it turning into a disaster (awful clinic).


And after going to Cyprus this last April for DD, and it resulting in a BFN.


I searched high and low for a clinic that would take me.


I did find one.


And I actually travelled to this clinic yesterday, ready for embryo transfer today.


But after much reflection, I decided to pull out.


It took me getting here, and to have the CHOICE and the CHANCE to have another baby, to realise that this is not what I want.


I do not want to take away from my 3 and a half year old daughter and my 2 adopted children still at home.


Another baby will completely take over our lives.  Because thats how I 'do ' babies.  They get my ALL.


Finances, Energy, Opportunities to take holidays with my children will all go out the window for at least 3 years with a new baby.


And I am thoroughly enjoying my little girl Pippa.  I could never have wished for more. She is 4 this Christmas Day and its such a lovely age, to start little holidays with her.


So its time to get off the rollercoaster of thinking of another baby.


It took me the last 9 months to come to this decision.


But I am at peace with my decision.  And have no regrets.


I want to encourage everyone to go for their dreams and to pursue their  deep desires to have their babies.  Because where there is a will there is a way.


I shall always pop in, to share your great news.   


Love to all.


Morganna .


----------



## chabang

I'm wondering, for those of you that have had a baby post-menopause, did you think your morning sickness was better or the same? I've had hyperemesis with both my previous pregnancies (or Kate Middleton disease) and I'm dreading it with this one....feel like a ticking time bomb. I had this thought that since I was post menopause when I conceived this one, my body's reactions to the pregnancy hormones might be better? Maybe just grasping at straws but was curious about your experiences.


----------



## teddy7

Morganna, it takes a lot of courage to do what you have done - to walk away and not say oh I'm here now so I'd better go through with it.  I do hope the clinic were understanding.  I know exactly where you are coming from.  I have two daughters aged six and two and it has been tough since the second arrived on my own!  We are just getting back to what I would call  "normal" now - getting energy levels back and feel able to take them on holiday this summer for first time, and can afford it for first time since no 2 born!  I am so glad you are at peace with your decision.  Sometimes you have to go through the mill with something you think you really want in order to find out that this is not in fact what you want.  Wishing you and your family all the very best for the future


----------



## morganna

Thank you so much Teddy. You completely get it 

I just cannot put all our lives on hold for 3 years. Because as you well know, a baby completely takes over everything, and it takes 3 years before you can BREATHE again normally.

Enjoy your two girls  .

Morganna xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Morganna.  That's exactly how I feel with my boys.  I sometimes have a passing interest in another but I want to maximise my time and finances for them.  I sometimes find being told I can't do something clouds my judgement then when there is freedom of choice the picture becomes clearer.
Good luck moving forwards with you lovely family. 
TCCx


----------



## morganna

Thanks TCC. 
There is 'clarity' now!
And as you know, your boys and my little girl, are such a great age now. Its becoming more and more of a pleasure. So we need to enjoy them as MUCH as we can. 

M. xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Morganna, you love Pippa so much and know you thought of her when thinking you needed a sibling for her, but she already had siblings with your adopted children, and a mother that wants to spend as much time possible with her and give her holidays and everything to make her happy. Its a brave decision to do while at treatment but sounds like you really thought deeply about it when it was the most important time. I was told of another patient also changing their mind while transfer was to happen before. Please keep in touch Morganna as you have inspired so many older ladies to follow their dreams. 

Iam now 35 weeks and will soon have my little one to hold. I have no idea if we will go for our lone frostie left but i know i will be lucky to just get one baby. I will see soon what its like to be a mother so looking forward to it. 
X


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - you are one strong and courageous woman and I salute you and your strength to walk away. Pippa is a lucky girl to have you as her mummy! I know what you mean about getting to the age of 3 and being more independent and becoming a little character. MY son is just 4 and starts school in September so we're starting on an exciting journey. My daughter is 2 in October and is such a little character and is really very independent for her age, but also clingy to her mummy! I do sometimes think am I doing the right thing going ahead again as when they come out of the baby phase, you start to think I am getting some of my life back, but I do feel responsible for my little embryos. I think if I hadn't had the embryos in storage, I definitely wouldn't have gone for another fresh cycle. However, I am so pleased that my children have each other.
Blue Iris - I was lucky to get a donor quickly - 6 weeks but I wasn't too prescriptive about what I wanted. I had an egg sharer and got 12 eggs, all fertilized and resulted in 4 blasts, so I was very lucky. You don't have to do exclusive donor to get lots of eggs, it comes down to luck as well. So out of 4 blasts, I have had two BFPs and have two still to use.
It will be good to still get your input Morganna - and let us all know how life is going on with your lovely daughter. Maybe you could do a diary of your parenting!


----------



## chabang

Morganna, I totally understand also. I really struggled for over a year deciding whether to go with a third child. If I didn't have leftover embryos, I wouldn't have never even considered it. After a lot of back and forth and many hours with my therapist, I did decide to move forward but I think I had to "grieve" what I would lose. Which is a significant chunk of quality time with my current children (like 2-3 years) and my youngest is also 2. that is such a precious age, when they are learning EVERYTHING. It's hard to imagine not being there for every minute.


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Morganna, I feel exactly the same. Sometimes I fantasise about having a third baby but realistically it is never going to happen. My girls are nearly three and life is so much easier than when they were younger...I can now go places with them without feeling overwhelmed. I think we all know when we are done with having babies. I feel so lucky to have my beautiful girls, and I want to enjoy them. Best of luck Morganna and enjoy your lovely family. Keep in touch!

Clara xx


----------



## ciaelle

mORGANNa, i admire you always go till the end of your choice, to the clinic to be sure you do not want to go again...i wish you all the best for you and your lovely girl. Enjoy your family. May i ask you which clinic accepted to treat you at 60 and if they asked for lot of tests? 
good luck to all others


----------



## morganna

Thanks all so much!  

Flying home today. With no embryo transfer. AND NO REGRETS. 

Can't wait to see my little girl.  .

Good luck Debs  .

Morganna xx


----------



## SryGrl

Morganna,

My partner has 2 daughters, and I felt so lucky that he agreed to have a child with me. It does feel strange sometimes to know that I won't have another child, but I am so very grateful that I do have my son! 

You have been a real inspiration to so many of us!   Enjoy your darling Pippa! 

I hope to see you back on here, continuing to cheer on the other 50's ladies!!! 

SryGrl
xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Morganna

It's great that you feel at peace with your decision. I have found your emails so helpful and inspiring and I do hope you will still share your experiences and wise words.

I just hope it works for me next time.
You are lucky you have your little girl-have fun

SP


----------



## Blue Iris

Wow, Morganna, you are one courageous woman to get all the way there and pull out.  I am happy that you are at peace with your decision and that you still had no regrets flying back either. I hope too that the clinic were understanding particularly on the financial front. Do you mind me asking which clinic you went to and also which clinic you went to which resulted in Pippa. I wish you, Pippa and your other two children a very happy and healthy future. 

And wow too to you deblovascats - was that 12 eggs for just you so 24 in total. My donors at CARE have always produced 10 eggs so 5 each. 3 fertilised on first attempt and one was transferred on day 2. BFN. The others were frozen on day 2 and enabled me to do a FET but then thawed badly so that failed too. I had failed fertilisation last Autumn after the donor produced 10 eggs so 5 each of which 4 were mature. 2 fertilised abnormally and the other 2 failed to fertilise. Then on this round, I had 5 frozen mature eggs. 3 thawed and they all fertilised but only one suitable for transfer. Good luck with your upcoming cycle.

Sweet pea, please may I ask where you are being treated too? When do you think you may try again?

Love and light to all xxx


----------



## Blue Iris

Deblovescats, sorry I have another question for you - did you use the immune drugs and also did you use progesterone pessaries or injections or both? Sorry if I have asked this already. My head is like a sieve at the moment x


----------



## deblovescats

Blue Iris - before going to CARE, I had 2 failed attempts with DE at LWC Darlington - I was disappointed with the outcome, I got 8 eggs from an egg sharer, 4 fertilized, got 2 to blast and both cycles - BFN. I changed to CARE and totally satisfied - did get 12 eggs from egg sharer, so she must have produced 23 or 24. All fertilized and developed to 4 blasts - 2 are now upstairs in bed, and two are waiting for me! 
I did not do immunes at all and had progesterone pessaries, not injections.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Ladies
As i have already mentioned on the forum I Had 2 five day embryos transferred by the Crown Cyprus clinc in March and although I got pregnant it ended up failing as the sac was empty at time of scan. We do have some good frozen enbryos left so at some point will go back and have 2 more transferred. The Dr has suggested having the Natural Killer test next time before having transfer. He will take some cells form the uterus and test the levels and depending on the results will decide if I should have intralipids to help them stick next time.

So I wanted to ask you ladies if anyone else has had the NK tests-blood or biopsy type and then had intralipids or not-any experiences will be useful to know.
I will have to go to Liverpool to have the cells form the uterus taken ( a bit of a treck for me as I'm in the east Midlands). I don't know if I will be able to have the intralipids if needed more locally.

Does anyone know of any clinics which can do the NK test (not the blood) but the actual biopsy 
Any help or advice will be appreciated

SP


----------



## Tincancat

Endometrial NK cells testing is done in Coventry by Professor Brosens and Professor Quenby https://warwick.ac.uk/fac/med/research/biomedical/tem/bru/clinic/
I had it done there. There is evidence if you take steroids when you don't need them it can affect implantation. The eNK testing in Coventry isn't expensive compared with private clinics such as Liverpool and Dr Gorgy in London. 
TCCx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi
Thanks for replies ladies.

I will look into the clinic in Coventry as it would be nearer and easier to get to. I don't think the Dr in Liverpool (well actually it's the Wirall) which is a way for me should mind  that I go to another clinic for that biopsy etc. 

For my meds to prepare for the transfer last time I was having progynova and cyclogest pessaries-is that what everyone has or are there varying meds.

SP


----------



## chabang

I am taking progesterone injections, estrogen tablets, baby aspirin once daily, and thyroid supplement. I am not hypothryoid but my thyroid levels are in the lower range of normal so they recommended adding the Levothyroxine.
Sadly, I don't think this pregnancy has "taken". My HCG levels aren't doubling as they should but, most telling for me, I have absolutely no symptoms even though I am at 6 weeks now. ZERO. I had hyperemesis with previous pregnancies and was sick with both of them by this time. The lack of symptoms coupled with low HCG make me think I have a blighted ovum. And I'll have to wait a week for my 7 week ultrasound to know for sure. If they have to do a D&C, I believe you have to wait several more weeks before they will let you try again.


----------



## deblovescats

Chabang - thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. As for symptoms, all pregnancies are different. When I was pregnant first time, I didn't really get any nausea until round about week 12/13 and all was fine. With my second pregnancy, I knew I was pregnant before testing as I was nauseous and vomiting on about day 7 of 2WW - I suspect HCG was higher than first time around. I got a BFP on testing on day 8. First time, got a BFN on day 9, then didn't test until day 13 when I got BFP. The results of both of these cycles are fast asleep upstairs, excited about tomorrow's birthday party for my son!  So all might be well. I never had HCG levels monitored in blood either time, so didn't know about doubling etc. Just had to rely on the good old POAS!


----------



## sweetpea17

Hope it all works out Chanbang. You just never know. I didn't have any nausea which was a bit worrying but had all other symptoms despite it being a blighted ovum.
I didn't know how to check hcg levels-just the pregnancy tests kept showing positive.
Good luck


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Tincancat
I wasnt taking any steroids-the only meds I was on was for the ivf itself ie progynova, cyclogest and aspirin. I felt so healthy so was shocked it came to nothing at the scan.
Does the clinic in Coventry do the intralipids as well? Was it expensive?Did it help?


----------



## Tincancat

Professor Quenby doesn't believe in intralipid. Professor Brosens says they can't do any harm.  Coventry don't do them I think Cherish in Sutton Coldfield do.  Coventry only offer steroids clexane and aspirin. I had them all those plus intralipid because I could get intralipid at a good price.  .Not sure if they helped. By the time I had my final cycle I thought what the hell let's throw everything at it provided won't affect implantation.  As I had high eNK I took steroids but a friend with normal eNK had better luck without them which was in keeping with what Professor Q advised for her.
TCCx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Tincancat
Thank you for your response. It ha sbeen helpful

I am reading through the info that the liverpool clinic sent about intralipids and nk tests. It would be easier travelwise to have the biopsy in Coventry and if I need intralipids then could go to Cherish or see if somewhere nearer does it, just thinking about keeping costs down.

Is there a particular timeline as to when the biopsy should be done prior to a planned transfer date? We haven't got that planned yet-still trying to get mentally prepared to try again but am trying to get it all clear in my mind. For example if I had a biposy next month some time would that result be valid for say having a transfer in say October-are results of the body likely to change over weeks or months?

SP


----------



## chabang

Very sad news today. My HCG levels had not been rising; I should be 6 weeks 4 days today. I went in for an ultrasound today and they found 2 empty sacs. I had been expecting this but was still so upset during the ultrasound. I think because I was shocked the embryo had split (I only put in one embryo), and felt like I was now grieving 2 babies instead of 1. The nurse was kind but the doc I saw after was kind of a jerk. Just very cold. "Yeah, you're not pregnant anymore and should have a D&C. Any questions". I sobbed through most of it. My D&C will be this Tuesday. I also hadn't realized how much this would delay everything. The doc said I couldn't try again with another transfer for 3 months.


----------



## deblovescats

Chabang - so sorry hun to read your news - and what an idiot that doctor is! It's especially upsetting to find out that there would have been two babies when you only expected to see one! it's heartbreaking. I have a friend at toddler group who's also a work colleague, she has a 2 1/2 year old son, but has since had two miscarriages and had to have a D& C. So it can happen even if you've been pregnant.
Take no notice of that stupid doctor - how insensitive! I think he needs lessons on breaking bad news!


----------



## sweetpea17

Sorry to hear your news Chanbang-it's such a difficult time. Im still getting my head around things too. I didn't have a D and C-they just let it all go through naturally as I had no pain or bleeding. I had to keep having my hcg levels tested at the local hospital until they went to negative which they are now.

Do you have any embryos left still to try again? Thinkng of you
SP


----------



## chabang

Thanks Sweatpea and Deb,
My D&C is scheduled for Monday but I started bleeding this morning. I called the doc and they said to come in Sunday for an ultrasound to see if I am passing it. But doesn't it take several days or even a couple of week to complete a natural miscarriage? I just don't know what they expect to see after 2 days of bleeding. Anyway, I'm scared of things going bad. I've read of so many women who seemed to have horrible pain and hemorrhaging and ended up in the hospital trying to miscarriage naturally. But if I get the D&C at my fertility doc, I will have to pay out of pocket which will be around 2,000$. I could go to my OB but it would take at least a week to get the referral, the appointment and then schedule the D&C. I'll probably be done by then. 
I do have 2 embryos left. So I will try again when I can. I've never miscarried before. It is really devastating even though I have 2 children.


----------



## Stacey10

Chabang sorry to read your update   I’ve miscarried a few times, hopefully with younonly having sacs it shouldn’t be too bad, maybe just like really bad period cramps, as your uterus cramps to expel everything out, the horror stories are usually when you are further along in pregnancy like 9-12 wks etc. fingers crossed after a few days of bleeding your body will resolve everything naturally.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Chabang, iam very sorry. I had a mmc 2016 and the doctor brought in to confirm at scan was also very insensitive while i was crying in shock. I could have chosen d&c, but i ended up having mc naturally, however it took 3 weeks so really not easy. I had suppost to be 7 weeks. As painful as it was iam now pregnant again so there is hope. Take care x


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Chabang

I was actually further on than you when I had my scan and found an empty sac and it naturally got reabsorbed/expelled and I had no pain just a bleed for a few days like a period. They asked if I wanted methotrexate but there are side effects with that and you have to wait some months before trying again. I didn't like the thought of a medicine like that in me. You should be fine at your stage without a D & C as long as you are not in pain now and can wait and allow the natural process. I had to go in for a hcg test and each week it was lowering and after about 3 weeks was negative.
It's all so emotional

SP


----------



## deblovescats

I hope you're doing ok Chabang.
Just wanted to update you ladies. I had my appointment at the clinic yesterday. The consultant I saw previously has now retired, but the new doctor was lovely - he was previously at CARE Manchester so with the same organisation. He was happy with all the medical tests I'd had and said the only question to ask was when I wanted to go ahead. He said there is no waiting list for treatment so I can name my time. As my periods haven't returned properly I have to wait till September to see if they settle and if not, clinic will put me on progesterone to induce a bleed, then scan etc. I showed a picture of my children so he took that to put on their display of the babies born at CARE. He said that with DE there's a 50-60% chance of success, but as I've had previous success twice with pregnancies, he said they're very optimistic that I'll have a successful outcome. 
So it's all systems go, just trying to work out when to go ahead. As my son starts school September, I need to sort out with someone to pick up after school when I've got appointments. The doctor said I can go for a cycle in September or wait till October, or even next year if I wanted. Thinking about September/October/November.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Wonderful news deblovescats. Lovely you get to pick the time period too. Also success rate is very good. 

Anyone have experience with a sweep? Iam told i may be offered one on Tuesday. On monday i will be sent to labour and delivery for a non stress test at 38 weeks and will be put on list to induce week 39.x


----------



## Stacey10

Fantastic news deb ! Love the sound of all systems go !! 
Clara belle, start inserting evening primrose oil,  it will soften your cervix and help with a sweep, put it in at night and wear a pad, right up by your cervix. Would have been better to start earlier but even a wks worth will help soften it hopefully  
Well I was booked in for donor embryos at repromedica in October, have the whole trip booked and paid for, meant to start bc pill this coming wk then start estrogen in 6 wks time, I have sent emails, about 4 now including to the embryologist, dr etc and none have been answered, it’s been a wk now, first email I sent was on 29 June, then last wks ones, would you ladies feel comfortable with not having your emails answered? I wanted to know when they would like me to send over the results of my tests and to just reconfirm my dates, I don’t think it’s too much to ask, it would only take 2 min to send a confirmation email. I told my d/h and he has said if they can’t get it together to answer an email, it doesn’t bode well for anything else, I’m used to quick replies, my last clinic emailed within 3 days even if you were months out from treatment. Heck if I emailed them now they would still reply  
So d/h doesn’t want to use them now, I’ve emailed dogus and they can fit me in whenever, so I’m looking at doing a fast trip over at the end of November, I just want to get it put to bed this year not drag it out until next April which is the next possible time I could go. 
So I’m after opinions on if this senario happened to you what would be your first thoughts/advice? 
Thanks


----------



## morganna

*Hi *
*Just popped in to see how everyone is doing!*
*Stacey I wonder if Katernia left! She was the only decent link! Perhaps hubby is right. *
*And Dogus are great! *

*Deblovescats..........wonderful news!! thats what you want to hear!! good luck arranging everything! I will be thinking of you.  *

*Chabang i hope you dont have to have the DandC. And hope you will gather your strength and go forward with what you want.  *

*Clarabelle................not long now!! good luck with everything. My Csection was absolutely amazing. Easy.   *

*AFM, I have been thoroughly enjoying this weather and taking Pippa to the beach ALOT. I also have still had no regrets with my decision  . And life is good!*

*Love to all.*

*Morganna xx*


----------



## Inaaya

Hey all, just wanted to say I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy! So in love all over again! Have 2 Frosties left which ilk go back for in feb 2018 
Good luck all xxx


----------



## chabang

Congratulations Inaaya! It gives me hope to hear the success stories on here.
i went in for an ultrasound this morning and my uterus was empty, the gestational sacs had passed (thank God). I am still bleeding moderately but won't have to do a D&C. They recommended following my HCG levels to zero and then scheduling a consult with my doc to plan next steps. I feel so relieved that I am through the worst of it and want to move forward to my next transfer. But I'm probably going to have to start therapy to deal with the miscarriage loss. I had no idea I would grieve so much over such an early loss.


----------



## miamiamo

@ Inaaya - wooooonderful news, massive congrats xx


----------



## morganna

Congratulations Inaaya, you must be so happy. Its such a wonderful feeling when they are born.  You feel euphoric and have so many tears of joy. I know i cried with tears of joy for  quite some time after my little girl was born. I was so happy.  Still am of course   


Enjoy your little boy  


Morganna xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Congratulations Inaaya on your little boy. I cannnot wait for labour to be over and have my little baby. Still kept gender a surprise. X

Stacey clinics can be frustrating at times. My clinic started off great and close to the time of travelling i got my period early and could not get in touch. Turned out co ordinator went abroad, days and days were going by and no response. Very stressful when they don't respond. Iam not sorry i went with this clinic as things worked out but wonder why co ordintor could not of had a mobile number i could have reached her or clinic for something urgent. Clinic never answered the number provided either. Despite all this i would return for my frostie. My dh was not happy at all at the time. Hope they get in touch soon but perhaps other clinic would be better if no one responds soon. X

Morganna iam very pleased to hear your still happy with your decision. You have a very lucky little girl.x

Chabang i think its natural to grieve as something that meant so much to you. I had to leave social media for awhile as at the time my best friend was putting scan pics of her pregnancy up and although happy she had good news the pain i felt was unbearable. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Stacey ive never heard of taking primrose oil. I will look into it. My mum said before castor oil but my dr was not for this. X


----------



## Stacey10

Clarabelle stay away from the castor oil, not good, babies can do their first poo if utero if you take that and it can make them quite sick.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Forgot to ask dr about primrose oil but had a sweep done. Had a little spotting after. To be induced 13th unless busy as put on a list. X


----------



## Stacey10

Wouldn’t bother asking a dr as they wouldn’t have a clue because it’s a natural remedy, good to pop some in after the sweep, if not, do lots of walking, like up and down stairs walking.


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Ladies

I am trying to choose between a couple of places to have a Natural kiler cells biopsy before trying again with a fet.
There is one in the Wirral under Dr gazvani and one in warwick Implantation clinic which was recommended by a lady on this site.
The Warwich clinic under Professior Quenby does 2 biopsies about 5 weeks apart whereas Dr Gazvani does one biopsy (is a bit more expensive). He is the Dr linked to the clinic in North Cyprus where the embryos are
It's all so confusing but want to make the right decision


----------



## Tincancat

Sorry to be so cynical here. Dr G is a business man who happens to be a doctor too.  Professor Q and Professor B are international recognised researchers.
TCCx


----------



## Katlady

Hi Ladies,

I am 49 and just starting to consider IVF. I am single and I thought I had missed the boat. My periods stopped 2 years ago and I thought that was that.  I had always thought that whilst I was still menstruating there was hope if I found the right man, but I never did and then my periods stopped. I always found it difficult watching umpteen friends and colleagues having babies but as I say I just kept thinking, well maybe it will happen for me, until the menopause hit. A bit unrealistic now I think about it! Since then I have found it even harder seeing pregnant women and if I have to watch one more colleague going on mat leave I don’t think I can stand it. I work in a female dominated profession and I work with children, so as you can imagine, I have had my fill. 

Anyway, recently I started taking HRT due to a few menopausal symptoms and then I had a couple of periods (although not the same intensity as they used to be). I stopped taking the HRT a few weeks ago because of the periods. However, as I was not supposed to have a bleed on the type of HRT I was taking, my GP sent me for a scan and the gynaecologist who performed it (earlier this week) confirmed that I have just ovulated and will have another period soon - she thinks it may not be related to the HRT, but just my body having a few ‘one offs’ by itself, which she said can happen in menopause. She then said I could still theoretically become pregnant - I didn’t ask her, she just said it. And it really shocked me. In a good way. It got me thinking, maybe I haven’t missed the boat after all. Then I went home and started googling. Which is how I found all of you and I have been reading your stories since. 

So, here I am, 2 months short of my 50th birthday and just beginning to consider IVF. I do not have oodles of cash so if I go ahead I will need to do whatever is most affordable. Given my age and lack of available sperm (!) I believe I will need to do DD and from a financial point of view a  FET - am I right? I am REALLY new to all of this and just learning the lingo! 

I would be so grateful to hear from anyone else in my position or who has been through it and especially grateful for recommendations of which procedures and clinics. I believe North Cyprus may be my best option? Although there may be some UK clinics who would treat me, but that may be more expensive? 

I have a lot of research to do and I can see there is a lot of good info on here, but it would be good to make links with others. I’d also be interested to meet up with anyone who is in or has been in a similar position and who would like to meet up if they are in or visiting London, which is where I live and work. 

I am actually planning to go to North Cyprus in October, for my 50th - a coincidence, as I had planned that before I knew about any of this. But I wonder if I would be ready to start something then - probably not, as it looks as though I will need a few weeks of meds beforehand. But maybe I could visit some of the clinics to decide which one I like. 

Thanks for reading,

K


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Katlady
You will find lots of support here.  I did double donor and had my boys at age 46 as a solo mum.  You will also find Donor conception Network (DCN) really helpful.  DCN have a solo mum group too and you will find there are groups local to you who meet up like they do where I am.  The group is for solo mums with kids and also those thinking about the journey.

It's not too late to get things organised to actually have treatment in October.  I organised everything from the UK and just went over for the transfer of the fresh embryos. I'm happy to help if you want to PM me any specific questions. 
TCCx


----------



## Claireu

Hi Katlady
Good luck with everything, I can't comment on DD, but I am using DE. I was in the same boat as I didn't meet anyone until I was 40 and after a couple of years together he suggested we try. So that was the start of this long journey - I'm now 50 and didn't think I'd be still going through this. Tests, then moving on to IVF and this was my fourth fresh cycle and a new donor each time. I managed to get three embryos to go for PGS testing and all came back as good, I transferred one in February and got my first ever positive!! Unfortunately I had a MMC at 7 weeks and so I'm now on my second PGS tested embryo and having transfer on Monday.
I am with Care Manchester, mainly because it was the place we felt comfortable and if we had a child I wanted to be able to tell them about their donor so didn't want the anonymous donors from abroad - although the temptation of cheaper treatment made it difficult to make the choice in the end.
I agree with Tincancat - the DCN have some excellent advice and groups - you'll get lots of information on there.

If there's anything I can help with the please give me a shout - but good luck with it all.
Claire x


----------



## miamiamo

Wish you the very best of luck


----------



## morganna

Katlady,


Dogus in North Cyprus offer Double donation.
they have 'embryos to adopt'
2 embryos for 2500 euros
if you want to choose the sex they hyke it up to 3500 euros.
You can contact the co-ordinator (Andri) on whats app 
you should easily be able to arrange embryo transfer for October when you visit north cyprus.


Morganna xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi TCC

I spoke to the administrator at Dr G's clinic and Prof Q's secreatary. They have slightly different procedures.  I might have to end up having the test through Dr G as it is his clinic I am linked to in Fagamusta where I had my first transfer in march, Still have 9 good embryos so am hoping to go back before end of year once have had the nk test and started meds again.

It seems overwhelming right now but hopefully will all fall into place by then

Everyones advice is always appreciated.
By he way Tcc have you got twins and a single?

SP


----------



## Tincancat

I've only got the twin boys - enough for me on my own  

I refused to go with the Cyprus Clinic Dr G recommended because it cost far more than sorting it myself, because Dr G gets a fee for the introduction.  I sorted my scans myself.
TCCx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi TCC

Twin boys-wow. I would love to have twins
I had a 2 embryo transfer which did result in pregnancy but then empty sac. Hoping for another double transfer again
I know what you mean about the cost, it all adds up so much.  Dr G waived cost of scans and I  was able to have them locally which helped. The administrator over in Cyprus is an english woman who was very good. . Now that they still have a number of good embryos frozen and cost this time round is much less so I really have to stick with them, Anyway I just pray it works to the end next time. 

Hoping for transfer plan by end of year-keep fingers crossed for me
SP


----------



## Katlady

Thank you so much for your replies ladies, very helpful.  I will PM those of you who suggested that.  This is a really great forum.  Thank you for starting it Morganna. X


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miamiamo

@sweetpea17 - Wish you the very best of luck xx


----------



## chabang

I went in for my post IVF consult (failure) today. The doc was very kind. He didn't really have any suggestions to change things up for the second try but I'm not sure we need to. I guess sometimes it just doesn't work? He thinks the pregnancy may have failed because the embryo split; I guess it happens if the each embryo doesn't then take exactly the genetic components it needs to grow alone. 
Anyway, he agreed to start meds again as soon as my HCG is at zero (i'm at 65 right now). I started charting out the timeline and, honestly, it's depressing. It feels like it's going to take forever starting at ground zero again. First I take estrogen alone for 3 weeks, then add progesterone for 10 days. Stop progesterone and wait for bleeding (usually 5 days). Then once I begin to bleed I start the meds again, ultrasound lining check, and transfer about 4 weeks later (and that's if everything goes smoothly). 
I know women that have done IVF for years and I don't know how. It's so depressing to start at the beginning again and have to count off the days and weeks again.


----------



## deblovescats

Chabang - so sorry for what you're going through. It is so difficult. It must be so frustrating to have to start again with meds. Take time to recover and you are strong to move forward.
katlady - like the others say, there is plenty of support on this thread. I posted you a message on the other thread you had posted, but just to reiterate, there is hope for you. Lots of us on here, have become mums at 45+ and 50+. I had always hoped to have a family with a special partner when I was younger, but it never happened, so I took fate in my own hands. I had my son at 47 through double donation. I had my daughter at 49. She was a frozen embryo from the same cycle. I have two left, and am currently planning my next cycle. I've had the go ahead from the clinic after medical screening. I have an appointment on 20th September for a scan and to plan the cycle, depending on what they find. Fingers crossed! The thought of starting all the meds again is not a happy thought but it's necessary!


----------



## sweetpea17

Thank you miamiamo
Im just trying to plan when to have nk test etc and then transfer
SP


----------



## Clarabelle71

Our baby girl arrived Aug 15 by c section. She is beautiful and looks just like my Turkish husband. We are calling her Sophie or Sophia. X


----------



## morganna

Clarabelle Congratulations!!     


well done!!


I bet you are totally in love with her!


Enjoy  


Morganna xx


P.S.  I love the name!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you morganna, she is sleeping in her halo bassinest next to my bed. We cannot stop staring and get very little sleep. Iam so happy iam finally a mother at 47. I really did not feel different from younger pregnant ladies, just anxious as we cared so much to get to the end with a healthy baby. Hope everyone goes after their dream no matter the age. Xx


----------



## nevertoolate

congratulations  xx enjoy this precious time x


----------



## morganna

Kitten


Your inbox is full.


xx


----------



## kitten106

Oh ok Morganna I will sort it xxx


----------



## miamiamo

Clarabelle71 - Wish the very best of luck to all your family xx


----------



## Abe

I am 53 in good health, no children, hoping to start my journey getting pregnant, contacted Cyprus Dogus clinic and was told cut off is 54. Does anyone know of any clinics that have a higher age maximum. Ideally want to try for twins or 2 singletons with donor eggs but would need enough time and not a clinic that will stop treatment at 54.  Grateful for any suggestions.  Good Luck to everyone else on the same journey and Well Done to those who have achieved their dream.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you everyone for the warm wishes. Sophie is doing well but still breastfeeding is challenging as she needs formula as well. 
Abe good luck, i got pregnant from Cyprus but Team Miracle. X


----------



## deblovescats

Clarabelle - congrats on the birth of little Sophie. Breast feeding is hard sometimes, so don't feel bad about it. There is a misconception that it is easy as it's a natural thing to do. I breast fed both my children and first time was hard, James lost a lot of weight initially and was on formula top up for a few weeks, but when I got support from the breast feeding support midwife, it became easier and he thrived and didn't want to give up. I felt it was my fault but it wasn't. Second time around, Lydia seemed to be easier to feed and she is reluctant to stop! I think it's important to get support - lots of areas have breast feeding support groups or one to one support from health visiting team - that is the case in the UK. 
Abe - sorry I'm not sure about clinics with age limit over 54 but I'm sure there are some. In UK, CARE are prepared to treat over 50 if screening tests ok. I think LWC will treat up to 55. Clinics in Cyprus used to not have an upper age limit, but recently this was changed - I thought it was to 55. I know clinics in India have no upper age limit as reported in the media, don't know through personal experience. I think Morganna has researched clinics in Ukraine who will treat over 55. I think I read on a thread about Bulgaria, but not sure. I hope you manage to find a clinic that will treat you and that you have success.
I feel really lucky that I have my two lovely children. I went to CARE Sheffield, had James when I was 47, Lydia when I was 49 and am hoping to do another cycle and I'm now 51, still at CARE where my embryos are stored. 
If you use donor eggs, you stand a good chance of becoming a mum, as age doesn't have an impact on the uterus unless there are pre-existing problems. It's just my personal perspective and I don't want to cause you to let go of your dream, but I think it's important to be realistic and just be aware that you might not be able to have two embryos transferred or go for a sibling, although obviously you might. If you had treatment in the UK, they are very reluctant to put more than one embryo back as they perceive it a higher risk pregnancy in older women. I know Cyprus will put back two or more, not sure about other countries. Obviously multiple pregnancies can work out fine, but they are higher risk. I was lucky to have 3 frozen embryos and also, to be able to have another cycle which also worked. If you can find a clinic to treat over 54, you would still have time to do what you want to. 
I think it's good to have this thread where we older ladies can post. I always got inspiration from Morganna when I was cycling and she was 57 when her little girl was born, but went to Cyprus before they changed the age limit.
Good luck Abe.


----------



## Stacey10

Clarabelle conratulations ! Keep persevering with the feeding and feed often, make sure you have a large glass of water every time you feed as water is more important for producing milk than food.also as the other ladies have said on both the threads, putting Bub to boob often is also important. 
Abe, I think each individual clinic in north Cyprus have their own age limits with the upper limit now being 55 unless they get special permission from the health ministry, but I wouldn’t rely on that. Bratislava but each individual clinic does as well, Repromedica have no age limit. Some Ukraine clinics treat without an age limit or upper limit of 55, I can’t remember, and their is another one as well but if morganna pops on she is a wealth of knowledge and did a lot of research so she will be able to remember the other country.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi Everyone 

@Abe: Our clinic Biotexcom in Kiev treats women up to 70.
I personally think that's very questionable.
They only do fresh donor embryo transfers and the donation is anonymous.

Good luck x


----------



## Stacey10

I thought biotexcom got shut down ?


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Oh really, where did you here that if I may ask?
We are cycling with them at the moment and we have friends which are there just now. 
It might be a wrong information?


----------



## teddy7

I  read on another site that their surrogacy programmes have been suspended due to investigation of some irregularities. But don’t believe the whole clinic has been shut down.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

I've just spoken to Biotexcom and they told me that they are open as usual. The government is changing parts of the law at the moment and that's why the new patients have to sign slightly different contacts than previous patients. 
The egg and semen donor program is not affected. 

We are doing our last own egg cycle there and maybe donor eggs afterwards if our 6th cycle fails. 

I can hardly recommend them.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Abe

Thanks everyone for your responses, most grateful. I contacted Cyprus Crown they said 55, but they are more expensive, I'll contact Team Miracle as I did contact them some years ago and they seemed helpful. I'll look into some of the suggestions provided here.  Feel apprehensive about India, not sure what the standards would be like. Hope to start having the requested scans and bloods done soon.


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Abe
I have had  donor egg ivf with crown Cyprus in March (transferred 2 embryos). I got pregnant which was amazing  but then had an empty sac at my first scan. We still have some good frozen embryos so will try again soon.
The clinc was very clean and organised-have an english coordinator -it all went very smoothly. 

SP


----------



## Stacey10

Ah ok, yes I think now it was to do with the surrogacy program.
https://vittoriavita.com/blog/special-offer-surrogate-motherhood/
Abe I would hold off on the tests etc until you find a clinic, some have a 3 month limit in tests some 6 mths so I think your better off choosing a clinic first and seeing what they require as each clinic wants slightly different tests to be done.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks deblovescats and stacey. Still finding breast feeding hard. I can be feeding 30 mins and still need to top of with formula. I should drink more water. Iam taking fenugreek and blessed thistle herbal capsules. Iam not getting enough sleep but loving my daughter so much. X


----------



## Stacey10

Clarabelle 30 minutes of breast feeding isn’t long, usually it takes around 45 min to an hour,  offer her one side then the other, just be aware that fenegreek can cause some babies wind.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks Stacey , lactation consultant told me 20 min altogether for bf but since iam doing 30 min plus formula with slow feeding nipple its taking me close to an hour for feeding so sleep is very lacking.


----------



## Stacey10

Wow clarabelle I definitely don’t think that’s long enough on the breast at all, baby wouldn’t have much time to get any hind milk, are you sure she didn’t mean 20 min on each side ?


----------



## Tincancat

Something doesn't sound right Clara.  Most babies don't get on with slow flow teat and need the medium flow teat. However to be honest by now I'd have thought she would have mastered the art of being fully breast fed.  Bottle feeding is easy for baby and they will gravitate to anything which is easier to do.
Maybe you need another consultation with lactation specialist
TCCx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Consultant said 20 min altogether, i also thought she ment each side. I try to do longer. I switched back to medela calma nipple from slow flow as was taking too long and she was too tired to get enough formula. Now been prescriped medication to help with breast milk. Was on fenugreek and blessed thistle. Baby very fussy and gassy today and only change is getting powdered formula from yesterday.


----------



## Baking Queen

Clarabelle - have you had your little girl checked for tongue tie?  My little girl used to take forever feeding and would never come off of her own accord.  We had a tongue tie diagnosed at 17 weeks and never looked back.  She would feed much quicker and her weight climbed very fast. We continued to feed until 15 months.  Loads of midwives and breastfeeding experts had looked at her and never spotted it so we went to a lactation consultant who spotted it straight away.  
Take care.
BQ. xx


----------



## Stacey10

Great your now on medication, yes good idea from baking queen to check for tongue tie!  20 is not enough time for a full feed, do 20 min each side, and while your feeding on one side have a big glass of water, then when you swap to the other breast have another big glass of water, do this every time you feed


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks. She is good at latching and did 40 mins today. Just often falls asleep and hard to keep waking her but getting bottle she is wide awake with calma nipple which she is fast with. Wonder if this gave her fussiness and gas today or change to powdered formula over the ready made. I can ask to check for tongue tie but think she latches ok. Hope prescription will help. X


----------



## mandalay

Popping in to the boards after almost 12 months away to congratulate you, Clarabelle.  You did it!  Congratulations on your little one.  So happy for you.  Hope you are feeling well.  You can get stuck into chocolate cake now that you have finished with pregnancy and GD!!  After all, you need tons more calories for the breastfeeding so eat lots of cake.  You have to make up on lost time hahaha!!!  Don't worry about the feeding, Clarabelle.  No baby will starve in silence.  That's one thing they are good at telling you!  Your little one will settle into a routine of formula or breastfeeding.  If you want to boost your supply quicker, you can nurse more often or get a breast pump to stimulate your supply.  Ardo Calypso are brilliant.  My little one did have a tongue tie and I ended up pumping up to 8 times a day to give him breast milk because he couldn't latch on.  Felt very like Daisy in the dairy hooked up to it.  But chances are that your little girl will just snuggle in there and settle into a routine.  But she will not starve.  Take care xxxx
To everyone else who is trying, it's the hardest thing to keep going with time and again after BFN.  Take breaks from it for your sanity but, if you still feel upset, that (to me) is a sign that you are not ready to give up.  Keep reading, keep sane, keep going ladies and love to you all.


----------



## artist_mum

Hi 
I’ve also popped on here after a year or so and happy to see clarabelle has her baby girl!  Huge congrats and wishing you well with the breastfeeding.  I struggled also like so many new mums, it took a good few months until i was really comfy so keep at it and the two of you will work it out.  It’s so worth it in the end. I’m still feeding my little Sophie now and she is 15 months old,it’s difficult to remember it ever being a problem but it def was!  Best of luck xx

For those still trying - hang on in there and don’t give up on your dream.  I was 51 when my daughter was born and bizarrely out of 5 IVFs it was the only unmedicated cycle I did (so no prednisone etc just hormones, intralipids and clexane).  For me the magic pill without a doubt was doing fertile heart teleconference calls.  Stay strong, wishing you so much luck xx

And hi to the old crew that I know - Debs, Mandalay, Morganna.  Sorry I can’t scroll back further but hello to anyone I missed!

Artist Mum xx


----------



## artist_mum

I have just managed to scroll back to your recent posts Morganna.  What a courageous decision and as always on here you are the voice of reason as well as courage.  I totally get what you say about having the choice (echoed by Tincancat I think) and then it’s easier to know what you actually want.  Hurrah for Pippa! And all that lovely Mummy-time she has and will have to come.  Much love to you and your amazing family xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you mandalay and artist_mum. My little girl is also Sophie. I still feel like i cannot believe i can be called mum. I love to have her in my arms when she falls asleep after feeding. I have to say iam eating lots of ice cream, cake, scones etc thing i was not aloud with the gestational diabetes. She goes about 3 hours during nights between feeds. She is about to cry now so must make this short.   xx


----------



## morganna

Mandalay and Artist mum, Hi and hugs and thanks for your lovely comments.
Life is full, and Pippa is 4 on Christmas Day, and is such a happy little girl. I am blessed.
And I have not looked back on my decision!


Enjoy your little Sophie Artist Mum, I remember well, how long you waited for her!!


Thank you so much for your private message Mandalay  really appreciated it!!


Clarabelle, enjoy your little sophie.  Sounds like you have the breastfeeding well under way now, well done to you!!


All the ladies that are trying ....................please do not ever give up!! take your time out to recharge yourself, and start again.


Its the greatest joy of all, finally having your baby.


Much love,


Morganna xxx


----------



## deblovescats

It's gone a bit quiet on here so hope everyone's ok. 
AFM - I had a review appointment at my clinic last week - had scan and blood test. Everything is fine so got the go ahead from the consultant. It's just a case of my having an up to date smear test! Lovely. Got that booked and then all good to go hopefully. Can't believe I've finally jumped through all the hoops and have the ok. Will update you lovely ladies.


----------



## morganna

Hi to all  


I am loving life and loving my little girl Pips.  
Just so busy all the time and enjoying life!!


no regrets about my decision not to have another one!


Good luck Debs!!!!


please do keep us posted.


Morganna xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Sophie and i are fine. She is gaining weight and can smile now. Been going walks in the park and she even likes the tv. Were looking for an apartment but house hunting has not gone well so far. 

Iam nervous about vacinations and unsure about it. 

Good luck deblovescats and morgana so glad you are happy. X


----------



## miamiamo

Clarabelle71 - it is wonderful that you Sophie are fine, and good luck with your hunting.


----------



## SanFrancisco49er

Can I just say how inspirational all you ladies are. It's just a pleasure to read your posts.  Morganna - your posts are just so heartwarming.  Your genuine interest and kindness towards everyone here and their struggles is just so lovely to see and it's so nice you keep popping on back here to see how everyone is doing.  @Debslovescats I love your positivity too - best of luck with no. 3 . @Clarabelle congrats to you - very happy for you and hang in there @Chabang - you are going through a painful time now but you can try again soon.

I have been lurking on this site for a few months and have never posted before.  I am nearly 50 and thinking about starting out on this journey.  I raised the issue with my husband but he is quite against it.  So I need to decide in my own mind how much I want this and be willing to go it alone if necessary.  It's a big decision obviously, and wouldn't be as big if he was on board but he's not.  He's a few years older than me so very reluctant - also he went through child rearing already in a previous marriage and doesn't want to be 'tied down' with kids again. I feel it's now or never - and I need to decide if I want to do this and if so go ahead on my own if necessary.  DH is great with children so he might come round if given an ultimatum, something I won't know until I make the decision that's right for me. Just wondering if anyone else here has gone through the same dilemma?


----------



## morganna

Hi SanFransisco,


Thank you for the kind words.
This is a great thread, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I have .
I am sorry to hear that your husband does not want anymore children.
I for one, know the pain of wanting a child, and that pain never goes away.
If you notice on my signature i finally had my baby when i was 57 and it was the greatest day of my life.  I adore her and I have never ever felt so happy since she was born.  My pregnancy was wonderul too.


In brief, i adopted and fostered children, but the longing to have a bio child was always there.
Hubby had had a vasecyomy (was his second marriage). We tried ivf but no success.
Then he died of cancer.


And i was left to raise 2 adopted children on my own, (both with a diagnosis) ...........whilst in deep bereavement.


4 years later I gave birth to a wonderful daughter .


So if you decide to go it alone, i just want to say that YOU CAN DO IT!!


And over time, i have had some truly remarkable and wonderful people come into our lives to help us.  Because its really nice to have a bit of help!! 


But even if i had not been able to have help there was NOTHING in this world that would have stopped me from going for ivf and having a baby.  It took me 3 tries and i would have gone on and on until i was successful.


Please do not deny yourself this very precious gift.


I could not imagine my life without my 'about to turn 4 year old' (on xmas Day) daughter.


Actually thats a lie...............i could imagine it, and it would be very sad indeed not to have her in my life.


So please go for it.  If its what you want.


Oh, and one last thing...........i was so worried about what people would think.  I only told a couple of close friends, no family knew anything until i was 4 and a half months pregnant ( i started really showing then).  I have 5 sisters and a brother and parents.  Yet told no family unitl then.


And guess what? they were ALL delighted.  And love my daughter very much!


If you ever want to PM me please do so!


Hugs.  


Morganna xxx


----------



## artist_mum

clarabelle it’s good to hear that you’re enjoying your little Sophie.  I’m also having lots of fun with mine!  Just for info ‘The truth about Vaccines’ is a good book to check out.  I was also concerned.  It’s a very personal choice in the end.

Debs Good luck with number 3!

Morganna. Love to you and Pippa

Lots of love and luck to all those still going....follow your heart 

Xx


----------



## artist_mum

Just scrolled back and saw Sanfrancisco post - I got oregnant in 5 th Ivf at 51 years old.  My partner wasn’t convinced about going again.  I was given some money and told him I was going with or without him.  He had 2 kids in late teens.  We now have 16 month old and it is all I ever hoped and dreamed.  Follow your gut instinct would be my advice.  Also want to mention that my last successful Ivf was the least medicated and the most wonderful. Went to Barcelona.  Can PM also if you want but I would say that the absolute definite difference for me was doing fertile heart (see Julia Indichova and the book Inconceivable). It turns the whole thing round in your head.  Well it did for me!  Love and luck x
Ps sorry bad typing, am on mobile


----------



## artist_mum

Sanfrancisco - a little PS - I didn’t give him an ultimatum I just quietly got on with each step on my own, keeping him informed and asking for his input as we went. He pretty soon realised I was going for it, with or without him.  And when he was negative in any issue I didnt waste time/effort in confronting him, I just kept walking forwards towards my little girl.  Go for it, lady.. I wish you every success x


----------



## deblovescats

Hi artist-mum - I remember following your posts when we were both cycling before! Good on you and so glad you're happy with your little girl.
Sanfrancisco - go with your heart. I haven't a partner so no one else to ask but I didn't let my age stand in the way, wish I'd been able to do it before, but was hoping for a happy ever after with a special man! So I went for it, had my son when I was 47, my daughter when I was 49 and am now going ahead with another cycle for no 3, and I'm 51! I am managing two very active little ones by myself, so if you have to do it alone, it is manageable, but hopefully DP will come round. I would not be without my two precious children, I love them more each day, if that's possible. DS started school this September, can't believe it! My daughter turns two at the end of this month. I love spending time with them and I have to go back for their siblings who are on ice!


----------



## nevertoolate

hi
you lovely ladies on here have really inspiring. I am on my own with no support but am thinking of going for a sibling for my son.
i am going thought the practical nature of everyone in my head at the moment. various things have crossed my mind such as what if one of the children had to go into hospital. what would i do to manage that situation.


----------



## miamiamo

dreamingofBFP - I am sure that amazing ladies with DE experience will give you some wise advice, I just wanted to wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Iam falling behind reading post as busy with little Sophie, applying for co op housing, and my tax paper came to say to send proof of my ivf abroad. So upsetting as i sent already a copy of reciept with my original taxes. 

Morganna i tried to send you a pm but said your box was full.

X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Yes artist_mum iam so concerned about the upcoming vaccination, i may just try to cancel and rebook if we are going ahead. i just don't know enough about it however dr mentioned 1 in a million babies can be allergic. 

SanFransisco, Thank you. When i first wanted to do a Tandem cycle in 2015 , my husband was dead set against using donor eggs and said he would never agree to it. When he saw how painful infertility was for me he changed his mind however we ended up doing a regular cycle back then. Dh might come around, and if not its your decision. X


----------



## deblovescats

Clarabelle - sorry you're having all these difficulties at the moment, but things will settle down. Just try and enjoy little Sophie! 
Dreaming - I feel for you and your desire to have a sibling. I was concerned with having a sibling for my son, for company and also so he has someone genetically connected! It's obviously important to think out all eventualities, but sometimes we can overthink a situation, and we do manage as things unfold. I don't have day to day practical support and I'm also managing an elderly mum with serious medical issues! My sister who is around, is not very hands on, although she will go on days out with me and the children, and will buy presents etc. She loves them, but doesn't offer me any hands on support. I find it easier to manage now that they are both a bit older. James is now 4 and he is much more sensible and independent, although he obviously still needs watching. Lydia is a nightmare for climbing and is nearly 2, so more active, but I know she'll settle a bit. For emergencies and occasional breaks for me, I do have good friends, who I can call on, but don't do it regularly. I imagine if you were really stuck in an emergency, your friends/neighbours or work colleagues, would surely step in if asked. You could also check out childminders etc. If you were really desperate, I know we don't like to do this, but Social Services would be able to offer a short term foster placement in an emergency, not that you'd want this if at all possible.
I just try and take each day at a time, and initially when I had a second baby, with a son just turned 2, I had a mad moment of panic, but have since learned to be calm even when in challenging situations, and things do work out.


----------



## morganna

Sorry clarabelle............in box cleared now.


----------



## deblovescats

Dreaming - you can also make links with other mums at groups and that can sometimes generate people willing to help out in an emergency. Last year when Lydia was in hospital with pneumonia, my mum is too old to look after James on her own, so a friend and work colleague came to stay to help out. I also had offers from about 6 other friends/mums from groups. When mum was really ill in April, about 7 or 8 people offered to have both children for me, so it is possible, although you might think you're on your own, you're probably not in reality!


----------



## artist_mum

Clarabelle - you can postpone the vaccinations until you’ve decided or you can just choose to have some of them and not all.  UK gives a huge number of vaccines and very young.  You can buy a bit of time to research it all if it makes you feel better. Good luck! 
If you have the money you can have a consultation with The Truth about Vaccines author - he has a website, you’d have to google his name - and he’d advise on which to have etc  
Just some thoughts for you xx


----------



## whatonearth

Hi everyone, 
I have been reading this thread and you all sound lovely, so I hope it is OK to pop in with a question? 
I have just had my 52nd birthday (where did the time go?) and am just about to embark on one last de cycle. My periods were fairly regular until April or May this year, but I haven't had one since then.
The clinic wants me to start my cycle in the middle of November, but I am worried that my endometrium is old after no bleed for so long.I have emailed asking if I could do at least one cycle to bring on a bleed and improve the lining, but they are pushing to go ahead asap.
It's a lot of money for a fresh cycle and I don't want to have regrets or major concerns going in. 
Could I ask you ladies what kind of protocol you had for lining?
What do you think?
Thank you for any help
Peggy


----------



## Stacey10

I have also just stopped having a bleed, I am cycling at the end of November but I started birth control because I had exactly the same concerns as you did, I could have just started straight on estrogen per their protocol but instead I started on bcp and have been on them for about 7 wks now, I’ve got just over a week left to go before I stop and hopefully have a decent bleed. I’m sure I’ve seen some ladies who just start on estrogen, because if you haven’t had a period it means you haven’t ovulated so theoretically your lining should be on the thinish side anyway.


----------



## whatonearth

Hi Stacey,
thanks for replying.
How does the protocol work that you are following? 
I was thinking it would be oestrogen then progesterone then stop for a few days? To simulate a normal cycle. Is that the idea?
Peggy


----------



## Stacey10

No, I’m on bcp then stop for a bleed, then start estrogen, lining scan on day 12 then start progesterone day 14, this time I’m doing antibiotics for the week leading up to transfer and baby aspirin and prednisone, then I will start clexane injections day of transfer, if bfn, stop then if bfp keep taking each one for varying amounts of time.


----------



## Channa

Dear ladies, perhaps I have some interesting news for each of you considering treatment and being "too old" for the existing protocols.
I was at Dogus (Cyprus) and of course there was Andri, the coordinator, kind and helpful as ever.
But I also met a lady called Fatma Tertemiz, she is the famous embryologist and co-director of Dogus. She works at Dogus for years and years, and she proposed I should ask the Ministry of health for permission (my age is far above the limit of most protocols).
The Ministry of health has an ethical committee, who "weigh" the applications. The members of the committee speek to the men and women who did the applications, and give their permission (or not).
I did the application and was very much assisted and supported by mrs Tertemiz. She helped me out with all kinds of practical matters, which would otherwise perhaps have been inpossible to arrange. I feel very much obliged to her.
So here is the message: there certainly are possibilities for us ladies of advanced age!
Ask mrs Fatma Tertemiz at Dogus.


----------



## whatonearth

Thanks Stacey, 
7 weeks seems quite a long time.I would have to start now and put off going until January/February.
Have you had any bloods taken or scans since starting?
I am going to Cyprus for treatment, at least that is the plan. Are you an abroadie too?
Even in February, it will be warmer than here!


----------



## whatonearth

Hi Channa,
that's interesting.Somewhere to go when the doors look as if they have all closed. 
How did you get on at Dogus?


----------



## teddy7

Peggy the other thing you can do is to take one month’s pack of combined HRT. A few days after you stop the last pill of the pack you should get a bleed and the first day of your bleed you can commence the oestrogen.  So you would be looking at a period of about 7 weeks from starting HRT to transfer (not sure if this any quicker than taking BCP - still be a squeeze to get it in before Christmas I guess).  I think also just taking a short course of “neat” progesterone might bring on a bleed - might be worth asking your clinic?


----------



## Channa

Hi Whatonearth,

All persons I met at Dogus were great. Nice people, very helpful, interested in my specific situation, etc. In one word: Personalized treatment.  Mrs Tertemiz was excellent: it took her a lot of time to help me, but she did.
All questions I had, and all problems how to get the good information to the members of the committee, were taken care of by her.
In the past I was at Dogus, and Andri took care of me in the same way. So I knew Dogus is great. But in this case I didn't expect all the support, because it was only an application, but the were there for me!


----------



## Stacey10

Yep I’m going to dogus as well, it’s my choice to take the bcp for that long, 3 wks is usually long enough.


----------



## whatonearth

Hi everyone,
thank you for your help. 
Teddy, I do have a few packs of cyclacur with the two different pills. In the past at Serum I only took the white estradiol pill. Would it mean taking both the pills, including the brown norestriadol (?) or whatever they are? That would make up a 28 day cycle wouldn't it.Ooooh is that how HRT works!? Lightbulb in my tiny brain.  
Hmm, so I would be looking at starting them at least 28 days before the DE cycle starts. I can't see me making a transfer before Christmas.
Oo, I could even get two cycles of hrt in before starting.
I will speak to the coordinator about moving the date.
This has been very helpful.  
Peggy


----------



## teddy7

Hi Peggy


yes that's right, 28 days in a pack.  Yes that's how HRT works, take first the pure oestrogen tablets and then the progesterone tablets (they are different colours).` When you have finished the whole pack you will get not a period but a withdrawal bleed.  x


----------



## morganna

Channa,


That is fantastic news!!
well done!
if you can get treatment at Dogus, then you are in the best hands.


I wish you all the luck in the world.


Hi to everyone else!!


AFM, I am very happy that i made the right decision (for myself and for my children), not to have another one!!!
I am just thoroughly enjoying Pippa, and having another one, would have taken so much away from her.


I could not see it at the time!!    


Best of luck to all who are trying!!


Debs please keep us posted.  


Stacey best of luck at Dogus!! 


Morganna xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Good news Channa.
Morganna - I'm so glad you're happy with your decision. As I did not already have any other children, I wanted James to have a sibling, so am so happy to have Lydia. I know what you mean about concentrating on one. It is sometimes tricky juggling the needs of two, but we seem to manage on the whole. As it's now half term, James is having some one to one time while Lydia is at nursery, I've taken some leave from work. Then the end of the week, we'll do something as a family, with my sister. I think if I didn't have frosties in storage, I probably would have not done a further fresh cycle, but as it's cheaper doing a FET and I have two potential babies in waiting, I would have felt guilty if I hadn't tried. If this one doesn't work, I wouldn't go ahead with a further fresh cycle with new donors etc, but I feel these babies are James and Lydia's siblings in waiting! 
I am all systems go, just waiting the results of my smear test, which I had to have done before being able to go ahead, and then we can plan a cycle. My other results were all fine and the consultant is happy for me to go ahead. He feels confident about the outcome as I have been lucky with my two previous cycles, but thankfully, I'm feeling relaxed about the outcome as I'm happy with my little family if it doesn't work. I'm also feeling optimistic about coping with another one, as James is now more independent and helpful, and Lydia would be nearly 3 by the time the baby is born, if I'm successful. I'll let you all know when I know any more. I'm hoping to cycle before Christmas.


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,
I just thought I'd update here with my research. I was planning to go to TM by now, but we have serious doubts about them and so now I'm researching clinics all over again. (Have a look at the Cyprus section for more info on TM)
Firstly has anyone used egg donation friends? I've had some advice from them about clinics to look at. Over 50 we are much more limited as we all know but there seem to be options. I need to check they are truly independent in their advice, anyone know anything?


So I'm looking at other Cyprus clinics:
Dogus - very popular on here and cheap, age limit 54
Dunya - good reviews on ED friends, age limit under 55
Bahceci - good reviews but expensive, age limit under 52
Gynolife
I'm also looking at Latvia and there is one clinic in Spain, Procrear, which treats up to 54/55. Which is odd as I thought the law in Spain was age 50 limit!


Other than Dogus none of the other seem popular on FF so I've got some work to do. Any words of wisdom are welcome


----------



## Stacey10

Hi rubyring, I’m off to dogus in a couple of weeks   found them really good so far! 
There is a clinic in Bratislava called repromedica that has no age limit but communication isn’t great, if you can get past that then that maybe a possibility for you.
Bahceci used to be quite popular on here but the dr and coordinator left, they’re working out of the Kolan bristish hospital, so maybe have a look at them.
Another lady has just got a bfp from dunya, she has a dairy up.
Good luck with deciding, it can start to do your head in trying to work out where to go


----------



## rubyring

Hi Stacey! You must be all set to go then? How exciting!
Oh I didn't know about Braislava - another one to add possibly although communication is important.......
I like the sound of Bahceci but not the price, but it's probably not the best plan as I've got only about 8 months left that I can go there. Of course if its worked first time then it would be fine! Do you know the name of the clinic where the popular doctor went to?
I'll have a look at that diary about Dunya, can you point me in the right direction please?
Yes it is doing my head in a bit! The quicker I can decide then the quicker I can plan the cycle.......


----------



## deblovescats

Rubyring - I realise you might be going abroad for treatment due to it being cheaper in some countries, such as Cyprus, but Spain is evidently no cheaper than UK, but wanted to say that some clinics in UK treat women over 50. I think LWC will treat up to 55 but decide on an individual basis. CARE will treat up to 53 but you have to have a series of screening tests to make sure you're considered healthy enough!


----------



## Stacey10

All I know is that dr z is working out of the Kolan hospital so maybe do a google search.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=399885.0


----------



## miamiamo

You might consider IVF clinics in Russia or Ukraine. I am not sure, but Intersono Lviv might treat women 50+


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi Ladies , sorry for the silence and sorry too for this long message.

I have tried to read back a bit but so much has happened since I last posted so sorry to anyone I don’t mention.

Clarabelle, congratulations on the arrival of Sophie. I hope you have settled into a feeding pattern now. 

Morganna, I am glad you are still happy with your decision. May I ask how old you were when you adopted and how old the children were when you adopted them? 

Deblovescats, have you started your next cycle yet? Do you think you will get it in before Xmas? 

Sweet pea, how are you? Did you make a decision re having a biopsy/ intralipids etc? 

Chabang, sorry to hear about your mc but how are you now and where are you at?

SryGirl, congratulations on your successful cycle. 

DreamingofBFP, what have you decided? 

Stacey, how are you and what is bcp?

Inaaya, congratulations on the arrival of your LO too 

Abe, have you started treatment yet? 

Say Francisco49er, sorry to hear of your dilemma and I hope you have managed to talk your husband round?

Whatonearth, I had my last natural period in December 2014. I went on HRT last year and had several bleeds before a disastrous cycle which resulted in failed fertilisation. I stopped HRT after that cycle failed and resumed this year in March or April for a cycle this year. I would have thought it would be a good idea to have a bleed before your treatment cycle but do be guided by your consultant and ask why they are not suggesting this. 

AFM, Emotionally I remain a complete mess after my mc in July. However, CARE have offered me another match. It all kicked off  when i went away for a mini break in October when I had hoped to try forget about ivf for a brief period. That’s hard in itself as it’s never far away. Instead emails batted backwards and forward which really upset me tbh particularly as I said I was on holiday. 

Both egg and sperm donors are perfect - better than I could ever imagine. I have said yes but feeling unsure. I am reliant on my mother funding it all. She’s said she will see what she could do but it’s a big ask particularly if it fails - £11.5k or thereabouts going up in smoke. Wouldn’t mind if it was my money but it’s not and I know there are things which need doing in the house - it’s her house. This next bit is bonkers I know but I entered a competition in the Daily Mail which I so desperately wanted to win as it would have given me some financial security and enabled me to pay for this cycle and be in control. I would still have worried about my age etc, fair on child etc but  would I am sure have gone for it. Needless to say I didn’t win. I know it’s crazy but I was and remain heartbroken because I know in my heart of hearts i think it is unlikely now that this cycle will go ahead. I feel so cruelly teased by these perfect donors - why couldn’t they have been offered to me back in 2017 when I was able to fund my treatment myself? It’s so unfair. 

Mum wants me to be happy but I know is worried if I do go ahead. She is worried that a pregnancy may make me ill and could cause my death so I know she worries that she may pay for something that may trigger that. I feel so hopeless and rubbish that at my age I can’t fund this myself. 

I have  just had my annual mammogram today and my six monthly gynae check last week for another condition I have. That went fine and I get my mammogram results in about 3 weeks. Even if that is ok, I fear  I am going to have to probably say no and it breaks my heart. 

The money thing really does worry me. I really can’t pay for my treatment and I think I have made some wrong decisions in my journey and not been guided in the right direction always. I do suspect it is the  end of the road for me  unless I win the lottery and I have less chance of that than I did of winning the DM comp. I feel guilty taking the money from Mum particularly when she isn’t really on board (cos of her concerns) but  has been really supportive throughout my entire journey  by coming to virtually all of the majority of my appointments over the last 12 years. I have been in v bad debt before, Mum baled me out and I don’t want to return there so hence my fear of money or should I say the lack of it. My car will need replacing soon. It’s almost 4 but has done 52k  miles. I need a reliable car for work. I have dental problems too  and my specs cost a bomb each time I need some more. I don’t have a house I can mortgage and I will only get statutory maternity pay if it works. I worry about the cost of childcare too. It freaks me out but angers me cos I feel I should at my age have more security. It breaks my heart too as the matches are so good. It’s not just the funding of it now but beyond too. Will I always be scrimping and scrapping around for money even  if Mum does pay and it works?

Also, am I too old now? I am single and 52. If it works, i will  be 60 when my child is 7 and 73 when he or she is 20! Is that selfish ? Will I live that long? What if I get ill. I have hardly any support network but have until now hoped that will evolve but maybe I am naive.  Will my child be bullied because I am so old and single? Kids don’t like to be different . So would mine feel too different? 

It drives me crazy. Part of me feels my mind, body and spirit are not in the right place so it would be a waste of money to proceed  as the likelihood is that it will fail. 
Plus the timing is pants - it would probably be a Jan transfer but Xmas is a very stressful time at work and preps at home plus what if the weather is bad and I can’t get into clinic? On the other hand, if I am going to do it, I need to get on with it if I am going to do it.  
Aargh, hope this makes some sense and  sorry about the negativity. Any pearls of wisdom would be appreciated and I really do apologise for the length of my ramblings .

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris bcp is birth control pills.
Sorry your having such a hard time of it, you need to work out what will devastate you more, not trying or trying and not succeeding and go with the option that will cause you least regret. If your mother will lend you the money and it doesn’t leave her short of funds then I would take the money, I would first insist on more testing before you cycled again though from your clinic, tsh, mthfr, blood clotting disorders, basic immune testing etc to rule those things out before you cycle again so you know everything is in order.


----------



## Blue Iris

Thank you Stacey. Mum would have to give me the money- I would never be able to pay that back in full. I have had lots of testing over the years all of which came back normal other than an endometrial biopsy that looked at uNK cells. They came back elevated but when the biopsy was repeated using low dose steroids the uNK were within normal range so I have used steroids, clexane and intralipids on recenr cycles. What is mthr though? If I had the money, I would probably be a load more upbeat but when it’s someone else’s money and my track record to date has been failure or miscarriage, it is so hard. I am going to get a second opinion but I have a feeling that the consultant may be one of those who doesn’t believe in the uNK stuff. 

The age thing is bothering me a lot too. How many of you are 52+ and single contemplating this and how do you cope? Do support networks evolve? 
Thank you and apologies again for the super long post yesterday x


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,
Deb - thanks for your advice. You're right Spain is the most expensive place out of those I'm looking at. I have discovered that in Spain there is no age limit by law, it's the clinics that have nearly all jumped on the bandwagon of limiting treatment to age 50 / 51st birthday. It's not actually the law as I thought before. I think I'm set on going abroad, done it so many times now. And I'm happy with the donor being anonymous, but I'd like a little more info than Spain seem to give.
Stacey - yes Dr Z seems popular
Miamiamo - thank you but I'm not sure about Russia / Ukraine, I've heard very different reports
......the search continues!! I'm trying not to get stressed about it because I was so stressed a week or so ago I think it made me a bit ill.


Blue Iris - I'm sorry you're also so stressed about everything. Honestly I sometimes wonder if I'm crazy to keep going with treatment, even if it works I'm not going to be a "normal" Mum and the child will have very old parents. I do worry about it too. Good luck with your decisions...


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris I’m coming up 52 and have my transfer this month. Mthfr is a gene mutation where your body cannot process normal folic acid and can cause miscarriage etc, folic acid builds up in your body and becomes toxic, so it’s a blood test worth getting, you need to cut all normal folic acid from your diet and take folinic acid, some people have the one mutation others have the 2, about 40-60% of the population have it and don’t realise it. With your high no cells, prednislone and intralipids with baby aspirin and clexane. You should also have a series of intralipids not just the one.
Rubyring maybe north Cyprus is your best bet, I also read the 3 main thread on the Spain section and honestly I don’t know why people waste their money going there, lots of older donors, up to 32 and many ladies only get one embryo, I wouldn’t be happy with that for what they are charging


----------



## Channa

Ladies, just a quick question:
Are there any of you ladies who are postmenopausal and are on BCP before the start of Progynova?
I am under the impression that some clinics advise to use BCP and some do not.
Anyone who knows about the pro's and contra's of the BCP?


----------



## nevertoolate

Hi Blue Iris,

I am still deciding what to do to be honest. i would like to go ahead in my heart  but my head has to have a reality check of what i can and cant afford, so because of that I am giving myself a bit more time to decide.
I just want to make sure that if i don't go ahead that i will not feel loads of regret in regards to it in the future.  I think i just want to be in a place that i feel i will be at peace with my decision whatever it is now and in the future. i wish i had more time....

i wish you well on your decision whatever you decide xx


----------



## chabang

hello all, I have been gone for awhile and just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing. Deb, have you had your transfer yet? My first FET in July resulted in a miscarriage which was devastating. I couldn't even try again for over 2 months and the second FET also resulted in miscarriage (very early though and considered a chemical pregnancy). I had my 3rd and final transfer this morning. I have no more embryos left. I don't know why my 2 previous cycles failed and I'm not optimistic about this one. But I do feel great relief that, one way or another, this is over for me. It has been so exhausting (physically, emotionally and financially). I will certainly let you know when I have my HCG test. I also test early with a home pregnancy test starting around day 5 too. I hope everyone is doing well and soldiering on also!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Hi everyone, sorry behind in reading as busy with Sophie.

We did end up getting the vaccinations for her after my dh talked to his cousin who is a doctor. Sophie is doing well and last weigh in was average. She is eating lots and has chubby cheeks. She is on mostly formula now.Her eyes are blue like mine but told eye colour can change so will see if they stay blue.

Blue Iris I hope you go for it. I was only 46 for transfer but would have always regretted not trying. I may not have had my mother paying for the treatment but we have stayed for a long time at my parents house which allowed us to try so its kind of the same. Dh has problems at his workplace so now are delayed again with moving to our own house.

I went to Team Miracle in Cyprus and it did have its communication problems due to it mainly being on email with coordinator however clinic treatment was very good and i know many women with success there. On the Cyprus thread it mentioned Team Miracle and Dr Firdev may have split but i certainly have no information on this and never asked them. I would go with the Dr Firdev though as Dr and medical team are very good. She always did have a site with different coordinators in Turkish. I was put on bcp for treatment  as needed to coordinate with flights.

I will always be grateful for my little girl. I don't know if we will return for my frostie but like to keep things open. Its difficult its only frozen for 2 years as i would imagine it very hard to have a toddler and baby, and financially would be hard. Can only get maternity money if you work a number of hours.

Trying to keep updated on everyone's treatment. x hugs


----------



## Clarabelle71

Chabang best of luck. You've given yourself the best chance. x


----------



## Stacey10

Chanda I did bcp before this cycle, I took them for 7 wks straight without a problem, some ladies also do hrt before doing a cycle, I wanted to build a lining and have it shed so I could build a nice fresh one.
Chabang good luck !
Dreamingofabfp you have to take yourself down the path of least regret.


----------



## miamiamo

chabang - I keep my fingers crossed for your success


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
Hope you're all doing ok.
I am all systems go for next cycle but I think it's going to have to be in the New Year now. All my tests have come back fine. I was just waiting for results of smear test which is negative. I contacted the clinic and they said all is fine to go ahead, but as my periods have not restarted after extended breast feeding, they would like me to have a period or couple of periods to clear the old uterine lining. So I have to go and see my GP and ask if she will prescribe either contraceptive pill or HRT for a month or two. I felt a bit frustrated as I just want to get on with the cycle, but in a way, it means that I can focus on Christmas without having to juggle appointments. Also, James has his school nativity play on 11th December and there is also no childcare available over Christmas holidays, so all in all, will be more manageable in the new year.
Dreaming - I think you just have to weigh up what option will give you fewer regrets.
Blue Iris- sorry you're having a difficult time. I am 51 and will be almost 52 when I go for my cycle. I already have 2 children and am on my own, so it is manageable. I was 47 when I had my first, 49 when I had my 2nd. I have supportive friends but obviously they all have their own families, and I only call on them as a last resort. I think support networks also build up with time. When Lydia was really poorly in hospital with pneumonia last December I had lots of offers to look after James, from friends/work colleagues, and also from mums I've met at groups. So I think it's important to cultivate as many people as possible. I have not regretted going for it and being an older mum. I still do as much with them or more than younger mums! 
Chabang - fingers crossed for you. I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Stacey10 best of luck with your treatment please update us. X

Sophie is now 14 pounds x


----------



## Clarabelle71

deblovescats good luck too. How many frosties do you have left?We only have the one and don't have the finances to do a fresh cycle as will be paying rent or morgage soon. Not sure if there is much success transferring only one. We are lucky to have Sophie no matter what. Dh likes to go to Turkey every 2 yrs to see family so might be possible but travelling from Canada to Turkey and Cyprus would be so long for a baby. X


----------



## deblovescats

Clarabelle - I have 2 frosties left so the dilemma will be if the first one is successful, I'll have to decide what to do with the remaining one. UK clinics will generally only put one back if they are donor eggs, even if the recipient is older, so the clinic will only put one back. However, single embryo transfer is just as successful as double. I had one put back each time, and got a BFP, and now have a son and daughter, so it does work, if the embryos are good quality. So, you could probably get a successful outcome if you had that put back, if it's what you want to do.


----------



## chabang

Well, the fat lady has sung and my home pregnancy test is negative. I won't go into the clinic for a blood test since I really don't see the point and need to move beyond this now and find some peace with reality. I am VERY fortunate to have 2 sons already and I am so thankful for them. My 2 year old was conceived from the batch of embryos that I was trying to use this time. I just don't understand why it failed. With my 2 year old, I conceived on the very FIRST transfer. In the last year, I've done 3 FETs with my 3 remaining embryos which supposedly were all great and all were failures. I also have no fertility issues at all (other than age which donor eggs are supposed to take care of, right?). When I was going through my initial IVF 3 years ago, I wondered HOW people could take this financial leap of faith and what if it didn't work? You're just out all of this money with nothing to show for it? 
Fortunately that didn't happen the first time but it sure did this time. I do believe that if I kept going, if I decided to continue by using donor embryos or something, I believe that I would eventually get pregnant although it may take another year or two and several more cycles. I can't imagine continuing but I know many do and eventually are able to take home their baby. 
I guess for those of you that are deciding whether or not to begin this journey, I would caution you to consider that you may need several cycles to conceive (or you may get lucky on the first one like I did!) and you may spend a LOT of money besides the emotional drain. I don't think i was prepared for that and assumed it would work the first time around again. It's very painful to consider all I have invested emotionally, financially, mentally, and physically over this last year with nothing at all in the end to show for all of the investment.
On second thought, I don't think it's fair to say that I have nothing. I do have resolution. I needed to give my 3 remaining embryos their shot at life or it would have haunted me forever and I have done that. I feel sad right now but I also feel the beginning of peace with this.
I rewatched Castaway today, one of my favorite movies, and one of the quotes from Tom Hanks at the end when he realized he was not going to be able to be with his former girlfriend, Kelly (who married someone else) really spoke to me. He said something like: "I'm so sad that I don't have Kelly. But I know what I've got to do. I've got to keep breathing. Because tomorrow the sun _will_ come up &#8230;and you never know what the tide might bring in."
Sorry for the long post but I wish everyone the best in whatever you decide and much joy with the little ones those of you have now!!


----------



## kgemini

So sorry it didn’t work out for you x


----------



## nevertoolate

very sorry it did not work for you. i totally agree there is a lot of time, emotion and financial commitment without any guarantees it is such a hard journey. i wish you well xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Chabang , sorry your transfer did not work but happy you got your son from that batch so despite the hard time now you have 2 lovely children and gave embryos a chance. I know must be difficult when it’s time to let go a dream of another baby. It’s a lovely quote from the movie and I wish you much comfort and can gain happiness and contentment soon. X


----------



## miamiamo

I am so sorry it didn't work for you xx


----------



## Stacey10

Chabang so sorry that this last transfer didn’t work either, it sure is a rollercoaster with a lot of lows and highs, hopefully you can snuggle you wee boy and know that at least you gave your frosties a chance, 
Atm I’m off on a plane today, 27 hr flight, for my fet, not feeling very confident at all as at my lining scan small calcifications were noted, I’m thinking it’s damage from the manual removal of the placenta from my last birth. Can’t do much about it and clinic said not to worry but of course that’s impossible   just feels like I’m throwing a lot of money away, but can only hope for a positive outcome and if not at least I tried and I’ll be snuggling my 21 mth old as well


----------



## Blue Iris

Chabang, I am so sorry to hear your news. You are a strong woman though as you  still managed to inject some positivity in your post. 
Stacey, I hope you had a safe journey and good luck for your transfer. Sending positive vibes and make sure you do lots of positive visualisation. 
DreamingofaBFP, how are you? 
sending lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi Channa, I can’t comment on BCP but I had my last natural period in Dec 14 and used HRT before my cycles this year and last. I ended up having about 3 or 4 bleeds last year before my cycle ended in failed fertilisation but only one this year. Hope this helps and good luck. Where are u on your journey x


----------



## deblovescats

Chabang - so sorry to hear your news. At least, you can get resolution and you know that you've given your frosties a chance. Go get lots of hugs from your little one. I think that's my reasoning for going ahead with my next cycle - I want to give my frosties a chance of life. I don't think I'd have the financial and emotional resources to go ahead with another fresh double donor cycle on my own but as I have frosties, a FET cycle is manageable. I am happy with my little family of two children but would love a third if the cycle works out. If not, I won't have regrets that I tried and I won't feel guilty about not giving my frosties a chance. I look at Lydia, and think 'Look how perfect she is, and I might not have given her a chance!' So I'm all set to go after Christmas - just the last hurdle of seeing the GP for HRT or contraceptive pill on 18th December!


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi Ladies 
Before I ask another question about me, just wondering how you are getting on Stacey? 

I am seeing an obstetrician tomorrow to discuss risks in pregnancy for those over 50 and wondered if any of you ladies over 50 had any suggestions of questions I should be asking. 

Also, do any of you have neurofibromatosis type 1 and if so what impact did it have on your pregnancy?

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Channa

Goodevening ladies,
Short question: some of you ladies took BCP before the start of a cycle for ED.
What kind of BCP did you take?
Some clinics do advise BCP, some don't. 
I think it is a good idea, and would like to know what type of BCP you ladies took.


----------



## Clarabelle71

I took Alesse. It was lowest dose as I don’t tolerate bcp very well. It worked but I got breakthrough bleeding and period came days early so caused some worry when to start medication as regulated with donor.

Though I had a hematoma early on and gestational diabetes I really felt well in pregnancy at 46/47. Hardly any vomiting or aches and pains. Now Sophie is 14 pounds my knees and feet ache. Dr said it’s normal to have joins ache after having a baby. Though is it partly age?x


----------



## Stacey10

Chanda I took a higher dose bc pill as I don’t have any issues with bc pill at all and I was taking it for 6 wks, I did get some spotting in the end but that was because I forgot to take a tablet one day, I ended up by doubling up for four days and that stopped it 🙂
Clarabelle try taking fish oil, that may help with the sore joints etc 🙂


----------



## Channa

Stacey and Clarabelle thank you for your answers.

Stacey, where are you at the moment, and how are you doing?
One of these days the transfer?
Fingers crossed for you (and of coarse all the other ladies hoping for a pregnancy).


----------



## Asma

i haven't been here for long time as life as been pretty sh...t, Just a very silly question, have anyone of you guys tried or thinking of doing IVF using OE, I know i am old but loves to try my first IVF cycle using OE, am i mad ? or miracles can happens sometime.....


----------



## Stacey10

Channa I’ve arrived in north Cyprus, transfer is scheduled for tomorrow, being picked up from the hotel at 10.30 but I have to go and have an ech, then a dr to get certificates then off to the clinic for transfer  
Asma I wouldn’t bother with oe, unless your on the young side of 45, such a waste of time, money, and energy, the quickest way to get a baby is usually through de. But if you feel you need to give or a try then there  are some clinics that may let you try.


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thanks Stacey I will try the fish oil. Maybe it’s just carrying her and getting up with her from chair as I felt fine about 3 weeks ago. I’ve booked a massage in December. 

Wishing you much luck Stacey x

Asma if you really want to go with oe I would get fertility tests done first, and see where you stand but de would be much more successful. My baby is 100% mine and I carried her. I don’t think of her as de, she is just my baby and Iam so glad we did de so I could be a mother and not miss out. X


----------



## Blue Iris

Stacey, wishing you lots of luck tomorrow. Remember your positive visualisation and sending lots of positive vibes your way. 

Channa, I took HRT as I was menopausal and maybe even post menopausal following a consultation I had with a obstetrician yesterday re pregnancies in the over 50s. I guess u r still having periods if they are suggesting the bcp

Asma, sorry you have been having a bad time and I hope u have turned the corner on that front. I echo what other ladies say. You should do some fertility tests to see what prospects u have using ur Oe. If they come back fine, go for it but if they aren’t great, I would seriously consider de. It hasn’t worked for me but many ladies have been successful including on this thread. I appreciate it can be a hard one to get your head round but most clinics offer counselling and the Donor Conception Network has lots of useful information and support too. Good luck.

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## deblovescats

Blue Iris - sorry things didn't work out for you.
stacey - good luck for tomorrow - everything crossed.
Asma - I echo what the others have said - obviously you have to decide if you need to try OE to make your peace with going with DE, but honestly, it is very unlikely to work over 45. You could have fertility tests to see, but if money is an issue you would be better going down the DE route. At 45, without having done any tests, I was given odds of 5% with OE but 50-60% with DE. As you get closer to 50, you may be talking 1%. For me, it was a no brainer. I agree with what clarabelle has said, I see no distinction between my children from DE and one I could have had from OE. For me, I rationalise it and think I couldn't imagine being without James and Lydia, and if they'd been OE, they wouldn't be them. As far as I'm concerned, we mums doing DE, are their mums. We're the ones who've conceived them, carried them and given birth to them. They're the only mums they know and we love them. The donor egg is a small collection of cells by the time they're implanted, they become a foetus and then a baby inside our uterus.I believe that it's about time society moved away from this obsession about using OE as if we are second best who go down the DE route. We're not. Clinics are reluctant to treat women over 42/3 with OE as they're bothered about their statistics. With DE, the age of the recipient is not an issue as far as conceiving is concerned as long as there are no medical issues. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## And2804

Hi ladies, wasn't sure on what topic to post this but having read through quite a few threads over the last few days it seems that there is a vast amount of experience and knowledge here!

Brief history, I am 47 and due to cervical cancer 20 years ago am unable to carry a baby but do still have my ovaries. My DH at the time was against surrogacy possibly because it was very new at the time so we went down the adoption route and two years later we adopted my first DS and a year later his half brother. 

Fast forward to now and I am with a different partner who is younger than myself (go me  ) and who does not have any children of his own. Hence we have been exploring IVF and surrogacy. 

After positive fertility tests with regards ovarian reserves, FSH levels etc. and all the warnings and negativity about egg quality at my age we have commenced natural / modified IVF using my OE at Create. Wanted to give OE a shot at least at first. I have just completed my first of three cycles at Create (natural/modified) which resulted in 4 eggs collected all 4 of which were deemed suitable for treatment. 1 egg was observed to have fertilised normally & on day 3, the embryo was classified as 8 cells-grade 2 and therefore frozen. Fingers crossed for the same result in cycles 2 & 3. 

My SIL has offered to become our SM and obviously this would be ideal but do not want to get to excited until we are sure this is a viable option. She is 44 and has been taking HRT for the past year, has had 3 children of her own and was able to get pregnant easily each time. So my questions are would this and what else can prevent someone from being able to receive a FET?

I know this is all a long shot and one step at a time is how we have been handling this but now things are progressing positively I am looking ahead to the possible use of a surrogate.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stacey10

Hi and2804 not much can prevent someone from having a fet and being on hrt is no problem at all, even menopausal ladies can have babies with no issues. Basically I would say for her to have a scan to check her uterus is in good shape and no hidden nasties like fibroid, polyps etc, but it sounds like she shouldn’t have any issues if she has fallen pregnant without issue in the past 🙂


----------



## Stacey10

Fet all done, transferr went ok a bit more uncomfortable than my others for some reason, but not painful, just a bit of toe curling 😂 clinic was amazing, and my coordinator was there the whole day with me, at my last clinic, first transfer I saw my coordinator for about 10 min and my last transfer there she wasn’t even in on the day, so it was lovely to feel so well taken care of. Couldn’t fault clinic at all !


----------



## And2804

Everything crossed for you Stacy10!


----------



## Channa

stacey, fingers crosed!
When do you start poas?


----------



## Stacey10

I would usually start at 3dpt but because they weren’t hatching they will be at least a day behind, so probably try and hold out until Wednesday


----------



## miamiamo

Stacey10 - good luck, fingers crossed x


----------



## betty21

Hi ladies - I was wondering if any of you have had any issues with getting any tests done with your GP’s - I have 3 Frosties and we have decided to contact our clinic in Spain and see if we can try for another one - I remember after my last transfer they told me they ideally like a live baby to be born by the end of your 51st year-  that transfer did work for us and I have a lovely 11 month old and we had 3 top grade  embryos now I’m thinking to give one of these a chance and trying again ( I am 51) sent clinic email on Friday  to ask if it was a possibility and awaiting reply - So at our age are GP’s reluctant to arrange blood tests, hand out patches etc - my GP has been so good in the past that I’m wondering if he will say no chance this time ?


----------



## Stacey10

Destined, my last clinic I was on 5 mg, this clinic does 15 mg, I decided to only take 10 mg as I haven’t really had any issues, so anything from 10-15 mg would be ok without a specialists opinion. Good luck


----------



## betty21

Hi ladies 
So received email from my clinic in Spain where we currently have 3 top grade day 5 embryos - they have said there cut off age is 50 and so therefore they are unable to help me - gutted is a understatement - so now I’m in a dilemma - where do I go now ?  Hoping some of you lovely ladies can help. I’ve recently had my 51st birthday so any help would be much appreciated x


----------



## asinglerose

Hi betty21,
I'm sure others will be along to respond but I know that in Cyprus, there is no legal age limit. Guess if you can transfer your embryos to Cyprus, that might be the way to go.


----------



## Stacey10

There actually is now a legal age limit in Cyprus, they have tightened up everything over there, once your over 45 you need to have a dr certificate and one from a cardiologist stating that your andut and well for pregnancy, different clinics will interspersed this different ways, so some may let you do this in your home country and bring the reports with you, others will require you to do them with a dr over there. All blood tests and reports are sent to the ministry of health. Now some clinics have a cut off age of 54-55 if you are old you need to apply directly to the ministry of health and jump through many hoops to try and get their approval.
Slovakia has no legal age limit but many clinics set their own which is generally about 52 yrs.
Ukraine still doesn’t have an offical age limit as far as I’m aware. So unfortunately now once you have hit 52-55 yrs your options are getting more limited now


----------



## deblovescats

In UK, LWC will treat up to 54 but I think it has to be considered on an individual basis and you will need to be medically screened. CARE will treat up to 53, so you need to act asap. Once you are over 50, you need to have a series of tests done - ECG, bloods - diabetes test, thyroid, haemoglobin, etc, mammogram and up to date smear test. I am hopefully going for no 3 in the New Year, and have had to have all this testing done as I am now 51. However, the clinic were happy to treat me if all clear. I also had to go and see my obs and gynae consultant for the go ahead. When you reach 50 you seem to have to jump through so many hoops. I'm just waiting to see my GP now for a prescription for contraceptive pill to induce a period. My consultant was very happy to organise the blood tests and ECG on the NHS. My GP referred me to her initially. I since had my mammogram done as part of the national screening programme as was my smear test.
Good luck


----------



## miamiamo

betty21 - I am sorry to hear that, but I am sure your dream come true really soon. I am not sure, but you might check out Intersono (Lviv), or any other reliable clinic in Ukraine or/and Russia. x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Betty sorry you cannot return to the Spanish clinic. Is it expensive to ship the embryos or not allowed? I also would suggest Cyprus. I went with dr Firdevs, at kolan hospital. It was called Team miracle but read on another thread she may be separate from the old coordinators now. I have one frozen embryo left and had my daughter in August.I didn’t need an ecg or anything but was 46 at the time. X


----------



## angellaust

Hi, I am currently 51 and have 2 embryos on ice from a donor. I got pregnant naturally with my own embryos at 49, but lost it at 11 weeks unfortunately due to immunology issues.
I have had 3 donor transfer with no success, mainly I believe due to a thin lining.  I have been waiting all year to do another transfer and have tried everything to improve the lining - Stem cell infusion, PRP in Greece, Viagra, immune meds, acupunture, Chinese herbs and most recently Brazilian herbs which brought my cycle back to a regular monthly and the lining went to 8.5 - but the next week was back to 4.5.  Now, my cycle has gone so the herbs seemed to have stopped working.
I am desperate to find a clinic firstly that will treat me at my age - soon to be 52!!  But most importantly a clinic that will deal with the lining issue and also offer immune treatment - IVIG in particular.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I thought Cyprus was an option based on age, but can't find any that deal with immune issues.
Getting desperate now, as this year has been a waste and time is ticking away very quickly.  Thanks!!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Hi angellaust I heard of ladies using an immune protocol with dr Firdevs but I think they added it from a UK doctor? I know she uses a high dose of estrogen , supposedly much higher than used in Spain or Uk and told much higher I would have gotten here in Canada. I was sure that helps with the lining. Good luck x


----------



## betty21

Thank you everyone for your reply’s - just a quick update from me - so my Spanish clinic have emailed again and want to chat some more via Skype , so hopefully they may have some good news - in the meantime I contacted Cyprus who are happy to help via fresh donor cycle or donated embryo so that is also another option but obviously I would prefer to use what we have in Spain frozen - as I have recently already had a clear smear test result and mammogram it looks just like bloods - think I will make appointment with my Gp and hopefully he will arrange all this for me - I still have monthly periods so I’m assuming just estradot patches and progynova  again, I’m hoping to do this in next few months if all goes to plan. X


----------



## angellaust

Hi Clarabelle71 - thanks for your reply. Where is Dr Firdevs located please?  I truly hope so, I feel like I have tried everything.  The estrogen goes up in my blood results but does not seem to convert to a better lining for some reason.  It worries me as high estrogen promotes fibroids and endo - both of which i have had and don't want to encourage.

Hi Betty21 - my embryos are also in Spain (2 of them).  I was told the rules in Spain have changed and they can not be moved to any country where surrogacy is offered?  So, that is my issue.  I suggested Greece as you have to be a Greek citizen to use surrogacy, but they still would not allow it.  Please update us if you have success moving them to Cyprus. Can I ask which clinic you are planning to go to in Cyprus??  I have spoken to one and could not get in touch with another, but I have no idea which is the best one for someone my age and success rates etc.  
Thanks and good luck, I am also hoping to move forward very soon


----------



## angellaust

Does anybody know where Brigitte Nielsen went for IVF??  I have even tried reaching out to her with no success.  I would love to know, as she talks about having a very caring supportive Dr behind her - I need that at 51 almost 52!!


----------



## Clarabelle71

angellaust dr Firdevs is located at Kolan British Hospital in Lefkosa northern Cyprus. Think it’s  now called Cyprus miracle ivf Centre. I did end up with fibroids in early pregnancy but did not seem to affect things. Best of luck x


----------



## angellaust

Thanks very much Clarabelle I will give them a call today.  Much appreciated x


----------



## betty21

Hi angellaust  -  interestingly to hear that you was told you couldn’t move your embryos - I will wait till my skype call and let you know if they say the same to me . (Not that I’ve actually asked yet if I could move them) 
I contacted dogus and they have said €2500 for donated embryos and €4500 for fresh cycle with a guaranteed 10 eggs - apparently Cyprus will use a maximum of 3 embryos at one transfer - which if I did go that route I wouldn’t want 3  put in just in case :-/  
Good luck and keep me updated x


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,
Just jumping in with some information which might be helpful for others.
After getting cold feet about Team Miracle I got in touch with egg donation friends. They have been very helpful. They have been getting very bad reviews about Team Miracle. Team Miracle are just a marketing team, they may or may not be working with Dr F, but why Dr F has used the word miracle as well I don't know. It's all very confusing. They also work with another doctor who is in a different hospital. Team Miracle have a very low success rate on the EDF website, the success rates are supplied by the clinics! 


EDF gave me some other options for treatment:
In Spain it is NOT the law that age 50 is the limit for IVF. It's just that most clinics decide that's their own limit. There is one clinic in Spain which treats up to under age 54. I have found another Spanish clinic that will treat me but I'm not sure if they normally go over 50 (I'm 51). Obviously there's various other clinics to try in Cyprus and they recommended Latvia as well. Age limits are generally 54/55.


An added complication for me is that we want to ship our leftover sperm to the new clinic. It was originally in 2 different clinics, one was adamant they couldn't ship outside the EU. I was looking at Cyprus at the time so that was looking impossible. Now we have both samples in one clinic in Spain, which doesn't have a problem shipping to Cyprus. There are a couple of courier companies who can do this. I'm sure they can also ship embryos. But the further the shipping the more expensive, so Spain is looking cheaper even though the cycle costs more. Added to this is that Cyprus require a permit from the ministry which takes time and costs more €€€.
As you can imagine this has been doing my head in!! I was originally hoping to have treatment in October/November and I'm still unsure what's happening!


----------



## betty21

Wow ruby ring I can so see your dilemma - can you just not use the clinic in Spain that can treat you and then you wouldn’t have to move sperm to another country ?  Which clinic is saying they will treat you if you don’t mind me asking?  - I’m also 51 , my clinic says 50 is there cut off but now I’ve asked if they know of any other clinics that can help me they want to chat more so I’m keeping my fingers crossed. For me as I have children all from the same donor I really didn’t want to use a completely different donor on potentially our last baby but I will if I have to - I’m wondering if clinics who say 50 cut off age sometimes do go over coz surely if it’s not the law out there it’s upto each clinics discretion ?


----------



## angellaust

Thanks for the information rubyring.  I had heard the same about Spain, but all the clinic I contact tell me it is the law?  Can you share the clinic you found that will treat to 54?
Also I noted in your summary that you had full immune testing.  Have you found a clinic that will offer immune treatment?  That is what i am having trouble with, many will do Intralipids but I can't find one that will do IVIG.  I found one in Spain, but they won't treat anybody over 50.  I asked can i just come for IVIG and they still said no.

I share your frustration and I also do not wish to drag out the process with the age factor not in my favour. Frustrating and very time consuming!!  I have not come across Lativa before, some more research needed!  All the best!


----------



## Clarabelle71

I just wrote to miracle ivf /Cyprus IVF Centre by Dr Firdevs. That was what the email listed the name as. I just wanted to ask if my frozen embryo was safe and we could go with Dr Firdevs in future if we decide. I had communication problems with the marketing team who used to work with her called Team miracle so would suggest you make sure it’s dr Firdevs coordinators you communicate with. Obviously it worked out for me with dr Firdevs and Team miracle together but slow communication caused extra stress. Other patients didn’t have a problem but Julie did not have a whatsap or contact number that she answered and I think that needed to be addressed for future urgent matters. They were very helpful in the beginning however and glad of that . I know of several ladies with pregnancies from dr Firdevs and worked for me so Iam confident with her and medical staff. However not a huge amount of time is spent with her for consultations and she is very busy so keep this in mind too. X


----------



## miamiamo

rubyring - thanks for sharing the info. I am not sure but IVF clinics in Ukraine might not limit the age.


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone,
Betty - I think I will stay in Spain. Although the cycles cost more there the shipping anywhere else is so expensive. If we didn't have the frozen sperm I'd probably go to Cyprus or Riga, Latvia. Latvia is a bit more expensive than Cyprus but it looks a really interesting place, very cultural, and probably easier to match my fair colouring. 
The Spanish clinic recommended by egg donation friends is Procrear, quite a small clinic. I really recommend egg donation friends, it's all free advice which you can take or leave, all their reviews on the website they verify and make sure the reviewer has actually been for treatment there. They cover more clinics than you can read about on FF. 
If you want to know about shipping, I have found 2 companies. We used one of them and although it was pretty frustrating at the time as it took so long it worked out in the end.
I'll continue in a bit..........


----------



## rubyring

Hello again,
Betty - how did you get on with your Spanish clinic? 
Angellaust - I've been told it's not the law in Spain, there is no law about an age limit. However most of the clinics seem to stick to 50, or before 51st birthday. (I was told Greece stick to 50th birthday which is even worse.) As I said before the egg donation friends person I spoke to was really helpful. I definitely recommend speaking to them. She only mentioned the one clinic in Spain, Procrear, which is a smaller clinic. I think all the big ones keep to their 50 limit. She said some people like to go to Spain, or continue their treatment in Spain. I think it's pretty well regulated there. 
I agree I hadn't heard about Latvia or thought of it, I didn't know what to think when it was suggested! But after some limited research on the place it looks a very nice place to go, and they have a higher age limit.
I'm having my immune stuff here in London, I don't need IVIG so I can't really help you there. How are you getting on with your research?


Clarabelle - I'm so glad your remaining embryo is safe! I think as you know Dr F now you'll be fine if you go back, and you were very lucky for the treatment to work so well first time! TM will probably settle down again in the future but it just seemed so confusing I'm glad I discovered before I went there. I even heard someone went for treatment and felt things weren't right so she was trying to find another clinic on the spot!
Miamiamo - I don't know about Ukraine, you're probably right though


I hope some of that is helpful!


----------



## betty21

Hi everyone hope hope your all ready for Christmas? 

Thanks Rubyring for your info - all so interesting, I’ve got my Skype chat with my clinic on Christmas Eve - the clinic procrear is only 10 miles or so from my clinic so maybe if they can’t help me we can move my embies up the road - food for thought! 

Dogus have contacted me 3 times now so that seems positive but I do see on here the dogus page that there doesn’t seem to be many Positive pregnancy results lately ... does anyone know what there success rate is? 

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas x


----------



## miamiamo

Hi everyone! Wishing a magical and blissful holiday! Have a merry Christmas!


----------



## Clarabelle71

The Team Miracle and dr Firdevs threads seem quiet and Iam sure it’s confusing to use the word miracle when separate. I still had success so recommend the doctor. I did notice the negative results lately for the Dogus thread. The reasons I didn’t use Dogus was the coordinater wanted to send the medications in the mail which is not allowed for Canada.Also heard of success from another Lady from Canada.

Wishing everyone a happy holiday and hope your babies have a wonderful time. Good luck for those still trying for next year. X


----------



## Stacey10

Betty I cycled at dogus last month, I didn’t get a positive but thats not the clinics fault, I have found out I had calcifications in my uterus, and the other lady that cycled with me, can’t fault the clinic either, she has had many failed transfers, so has something else going on too. Dogus were very professional and it was a great clinic, I currently have plans to go back to cycle again, depending on how my follow up appointment goes.,


----------



## Clarabelle71

Stacey10 I hope you get the problem sorted and have success next time. Only other clinic I was with is Ada in Cyprus which not only was negative but clinic was shut down and patients lost their frosties. Iam glad mine is safe at Kolan hospital. Glad the clinic is professional and you can return. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Merry Christmas to everyone x


----------



## deblovescats

thanks Clara. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone either with their little families or who are currently cycling or planning to.
AFM - I've had lovely Christmas with my little angels. I'm now planning on a cycle in the New Year. All my tests were fine and I saw my GP as the clinic requested for prescribing the pill. She wanted me to have hormone tests and a scan first before doing this, so had the blood tests and have a scan on 9th Jan. She was supportive of me wanting to use my embryos so hopefully she'll prescribe me what I need afterwards. She just felt that it wasn't necessary for a bleed and that the pill doesn't always induce this. I updated the clinic and they said they can sort it out if I don't get a bleed. So all being well, I'll be good to go after that.


----------



## patriciamendez

Dear ladies, I haven't posted here before but need some advice please. I regularly read posts but never feel brave enough to join. I feel so lucky to have a 5 year old from donor egg treatment after 5 failed attempts over 5 years. I feel so selfish but want so much to give my frozen embryos the chance at life and can't bear to let go of the dream and I know it's a dream but the feeling is so strong. I can almost hear the disapproving voices if I ever let on my desire so I keep it all to myself and get comfort from all you wonderfully strong and brave ladies.  I tried in June for a sibling but was unsuccessful. I am 52 and am hoping to do what would be my last try with frozen embryos. Treating Dr in Spain wants blood tests done but my gp won't authorise. Any advice on where to get blood tests done. I'm in west London. I'm so nervous and scared yet determined to have one last go. Do I sound mad or desperate? Probably but I can't let go yet. This journey of almost 10 years in all is so all consuming but no one can understand it unless they've lived it which is why being part of this online community is my saving grace. I don't want to be this overwrought all consumed person and I feel so guilty because I have the most beautiful son that I never thought I would be lucky enough to have. He is my greatest achievement and the proudest moment in my life and i feel terrible to want more. When do you know that enough is enough? My gp has never been helpful regarding tests. Just another hurdle that is causing stress when all I want it the opportunity to get on with the possibility. If I don't I will always wonder what if...


----------



## Tincancat

https://www.medichecks.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQiAjZLhBRCAARIsAFHWpbEfsImsR8oWoW6ObwMeBih_DOrFVNr4n93OZ9q6bpjXCOFNJREyk8caAswQEALw_wcB try these for blood tests. Or your Spanish Clinic should be able to direct you to someone they recommend. 
GPs often will not help out with blood tests as it costs money and they will say as you are going private then you must pay everything privately. 
TCCx


----------



## Jeanette2

Hi Deblovecats - so sorry all to jump in on this thread but was trying to PM you and your inbox is saying full. We communicated some while ago on a different thread. Is it possible to send you a PM when your box clears or you can send me a line and I'll reply. Thanks


----------



## betty21

Patricia Mendez I can relate to how you are feeling - I have frozen embies in a clinic in Spain and feel exactly like you and can’t stop thinking of them - I’m 51 and already have 3 little ones from same donor but want to try one more time - I am very blessed with what I have but like you can’t help my feelings- it’s good news for you that your Spanish clinic is helping you - at first my clinic have said cut off age is 50 but now they are fingers crossed going to help! My GP in the past has been very helpful and done bloods and all my meds but I’m not so sure he would be quite so willing again - I’m in limbo to whether to ask or just to get bloods done privately - I’m hoping to get the ball rolling jan or Feb as every month counts when the clock is ticking- my baby is one next week and I know the clinic ideally like to wait a year after a baby for further treatment so all good timing. 
Good luck with whatever you decide x 
Thank you for the link tincat - have you used that blood company before - is it all straight forward?


----------



## deblovescats

Jeanette - sorry - I've now cleared space in my inbox and I realised I'd forgotten to respond to your message - will do so now! 
patricia - I totally understand how you feel. I'm 51 as well and I have two frosties in storage and I cannot bear to discard them. To me they are my babies and siblings to my children. I keep pondering and think what would my little ones think if I got rid of their potential siblings! It's a dilemma that I know many people would love to have - they were my back up plan if the previous cycles didn't work, but as it did, I have two that I feel responsible for. I haven't discussed it with anyone beyond the clinic, my GP and others on the forum. My GP did refer me to the obs and gynae consultant that the clinic wanted me to see who had been responsible for me during my second pregnancy, and she agreed to refer me for blood tests and other screening such as ECG that was requested.
Good luck.


----------



## betty21

Deblovescat - when are you hoping to have transfer? Will you be having both your frozen embies put in? 
I started my period again yesterday dead on time so realistically I’m looking at Feb for my transfer - I will be only using one of my Frosties. Started on folic acid and started the diet - hoping I can shift some weight before Feb x 
Happy new year to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Jeanette2

Thanks Debs and amazing to hear you're going for no. 3. I honestly don't know how you do it as I've got my hands well and truly full with two and literally have no spare capacity on top, having said that I help my mum too in the afternoons with care needs so at times feels like I'm spreading myself very thin.  Very best of luck with it all and to all the ladies on here cycling or soon to be. I turn 50 next year and by then will have a 5 and 1 yr old!


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck with your cycle Betty. I am waiting to find out about a date for transfer. The clinic want me to have a bleed first to get rid of old lining, but I haven't had a period since getting pregnant with Lydia, so will be prescribed hormones. Got a scan on 9th Jan. I have 2 embryos left but due to my age, the clinic will only put one back, which leaves a dilemma unless obviously it doesn't take.
Jeanette- I think if I didn't have any embryos frozen, I probably wouldn't have committed to a further cycle, but I feel a responsibility to them both and to my children. Life is busy with two, but as James is 4 now, he's more independent and responsible. He's very caring. I also have caring responsibilities for my elderly mother who has heart failure amongst other health issues, so it's very difficult managing the needs of both. I know it won't be easy managing three if I'm lucky, but I would regret not using them.
Happy New Year to all you strong ladies!


----------



## Clarabelle71

I want to wish everyone a very happy new year. May you be successful with getting a baby if you wish. Also lots of happiness with current families. 

Sophie is well and such a good baby. She loves watching Wissper while I make my breakfast.Trying to talk lots.I still have aches and pains which I had none of during pregnancy. I wonder if it’s just from carrying her or just takes time for body to recover. It’s mainly knees and feet that hurt. Strange I never had sore knees before in my life. Dr said that can happen after having a baby and it’s not my age. Makes me worry I won’t be able to go for my frostie however Iam hoping it will improve. That is also a dilemma that you feel to give the frostie a chance. I wouldn’t think to try again if I didn’t have a frostie. Will need to decide before dec 2019. X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Regarding your knees, could be that you are low in vit D and calcium. Check yourself. Also, start applying the coconut oil (Tesco has a good brand). If there is any inflammation, it will help, but you have to do it daily for at least one month.

Happy New 2019 to all!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Thank you cosmopolitan, I will try that. X


----------



## scarletmac

Hello all,  

New here, although been registered and dipping in for a few years.  So helpful to read others' stories and feelings as often IVF can be an isolated journey (has been for me, largely due to partner's lack of enthusiasm).  I've just had the devastating confirmation scan of an empty gestational sac at 8 weeks (picked up at 7 weeks)  and although I have chosen to stay on my medication for another few weeks and have a final scan for closure, just in case that a rare misdiagnosis has occured, the hospital have advised there is really no chance of this.  Not yet bled yet, perhaps due to my medication.  

This was the third and last embryo at IVF Spain from a donor, the first of which was beautifully successful (DS born Mar 2017, and who partner of course adores now he is here), the second didn't take (Sep 1, leaving this one which was the last chance to give my boy a true sibling, so suffering in many emotional ways.  Partner is adamant that that is it, but naturally, despite knowing how fortunate we have been to get DS, I cannot agree, as I want so much to at least try to provde my son with a life-long sibling for his future, in childhood and adulthood. My pregnancy and having my son (my first pregnancy) was the most amazing experience and has changed my life so much. My mind has already turned to options of another go, but my Spanish clinic won't accept me due to my age (I already had to have special dispensation to go ahead with the last ones).  Homework and other threads which I can no longer find suggests North Cyprus is the only place that might take me at 52.  Does anyone have any experience of recent clinic analysis and acceptance in N Cyprus or anywhere at 52 years please?  Also going to explore fostering and / or adoption but need to look at all options as part of my process.  Any help very gratefully received.  Thank you for a place to learn from others, share emotions and experiences and wishing everyone waiting the best of fortune. x


----------



## deblovescats

clara - I understand that in pregnancy, hormones cause all muscles/ligaments to relax, become looser, in preparation for your womb and pelvis to give birth, however it applies to muscles and ligaments elsewhere in the body, so you can get problems with your joints and be more prone to injury. The problem should resolve in time, it's just a case of being careful and giving it time. 
scarlet - I totally get where you're coming from, I wanted a sibling for my son and was lucky in that the embryo from FET implanted and he now has a sister. That is why I also feel a responsibility for my remaining embryos. I know from other threads that North Cyprus will take up to age 55, I believe that Ukraine and Georgia will also take older ladies (I don't know this from my own experience though). Some UK clinics will also take ladies over 50. London Women's Clinic will take up to 53 or 55 looking on an individual basis. I am with CARE Sheffield, and CARE will take ladies up to 53 but you have to have certain medical tests first. I am going for another cycle in the new year with CARE and I am 52 in March.
Good luck


----------



## Stacey10

Scarlet, Slovakia has no offical age limit but clinics tend to go to 52,same as Russia, 50-52, Ukraine as Debbie has said and north Cyprus do up to 58 although some clinics have now decided 55. It’s amazing how quickly clinics/countries are limited once you get the magical 50


----------



## scarletmac

Thank you Deblovescats for you response and fantastic you got your two precious ones .  I will look into the clinics you mention.  Appreciated.  Had a few extra tests this last year including ECG due to age so hopefully all still OK if this is the route I choose (partner permitting of course!). xx


----------



## scarletmac

Thank you Stacey, very helpful and will do more homework.  Yes, I was so keen for the last one to take as thought it was definately my last chance but good to know maybe not? x


----------



## rubyring

Hi, just wanted to say to scarletmac, do have a look and get in touch with egg donation friends. There are a lot of pop ups on the website which drive me crazy but I got in touch with them when I had serious concerns about the clinic I was planning to go to in Cyprus. They have been really helpful and had more suggestions for 50+ than I had found on FF. It's all free as well! (I don't work for them!). If you look back a bit I wrote a bit about it earlier. They don't cover UK though so I don't know about that. For me they suggested a clinic in Spain, and also clinics in Latvia and Cyprus, more clinics than are talked about here. The success rates on their website are given by the clinics and all reviews are checked. Hope that helps!


----------



## scarletmac

Thank you so much Rubyring, good advice and I will defiantely check out egg donation friends.  Ideally Spain would give me a similar background to my DS but as previously mentioned I still have a long way to go in convincing other half that we try again   Thank you so much, this and other comments / advice have given me some hope. Out of interest do you mind saying where you eventually opted to go after your concerns? So sorry you have had so many difficulties, progress ahead I trust x


----------



## Stacey10

Scarlet when I cycled at dogus I had the option of a Spanish donor, so don’t rule out north Cyprus, they seem to be able to get their hands on many ethic types.


----------



## betty21

Happy new year to you all 
So yesterday I had a Skype call with our clinic is Spain regarding our frozen embies, they had originally said 50 is cut off age but they have agreed to go ahead with treatment after the initial concerns about being over 50 and another pregnancy and responsibility that we have to the other children which we said we understood but still wanted to go ahead - so looks like we are, he has said he will only use one embryo which to be fair is all I wanted anyway. He has asked if I could speak to my Gp to let him know and to see what he says regarding more treatment and I need bloods done again and that’s it! 
They have emailed me a prescription for the medication I need which we are collecting today from the chemist whilst we are in Spain ( we are currently visiting family) it’s much easier to get it here just in case my doctor isn’t willing to give it to me at home . I’m so happy that we have the go ahead as I wanted to use the same donor as the other babies x  good luck to everyone


----------



## scarletmac

Thank you Stacey, that's really good to know and the thought had occured to me that it might be a possibility  Tips I really need right now are how to convince a determined 'Dr No' partner to agree!  He took several years to convince (back and forward on indecision) for the first one which put me on the age limit for my clinic and of course adores DS but didn't and doesnt' have the vision (due partly to age and partly to how he thinks 2 older kids from previous marraige feel).


----------



## miamiamo

betty21 - great news, I keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## betty21

Wow I think I have the nicest GP ever - he has agreeded to do bloods and give me meds on prescription - he did give me the usual concerns of over 50’s having babies but when I explained I was aware of the dangers and was prepared he wished me luck. I was so worried about asking him but all good. 
So I have started my diet to try and lose a few pounds (well more than a few!) 
My little boy was one yesterday and I’m determined to ignore his birthday cake that is staring at me ;-)


----------



## mohuk

Tincancat said:


> https://www.medichecks.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQiAjZLhBRCAARIsAFHWpbEfsImsR8oWoW6ObwMeBih_DOrFVNr4n93OZ9q6bpjXCOFNJREyk8caAswQEALw_wcB try these for blood tests. Or your Spanish Clinic should be able to direct you to someone they recommend.
> GPs often will not help out with blood tests as it costs money and they will say as you are going private then you must pay everything privately.
> TCCx


Hi Patricia, you are not crazy and i understand where you are coming from, i couldnt carry so i used surrogacy in the ukraine and have twins thank god, they are soon to be a year old. ,, best of luck and keep us updated x m


----------



## mohuk

@scarletmac  "Now 52. In fertility treatment since 2012, long waits due to indecisive partner and UK waiting list, but switch to overseas clinic (Spain) and progress with partner...
Amazing BFP in first transfer and precious boy born March 2017.  
Two embryos left and both tried during late 2018, first failed to implant Sep 18, second BFP (Dec 1 but diagnosed with anembryonic pregnancy at 7 weeks  
Heartbroken as last embryo, last chance to give my boy a true sibling, last chance at clinic due to age...and according to partner!"
Hi @Scarletmac, i am 52 and went to the ukraine, but we used a surrogate, had too, long story, but we have twins, its worth a try, i dont think they have an age limit as that other lady from london was 63yrs old. best of luck xx


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies


I'm 52 in March and am just trying my last FET donor in March.  I have a 16 14 year old boys who are natural and a 2 and a half year girl from donor at Reprofit.  If I am lucky to get pregnant I know for sure people will say I am silly, but I figured having another newborn with a 3 year old isnt so bad lol


----------



## patriciamendez

Hello ladies, just got blood tests through via medicheck ( thank you for the information on this - very quick service and no need to embarrass myself by having to ask my gp who from previous experience would not entertain authorising blood tests because it's private treatment). My next fear is lining scan. Will something wrong be found before starting preparation of uterus - that's my fear. I just lurch from one worry to the next. Wish I could be a more positive person. Not daring to hope too much. Just wanted to share my fears with you all as I know we all support each other and I don't feel so alone. Thanks for listening ladies. Bless us all.


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Millie, good to see you can squish in a treatment before their cut off, I’m 52 in feb and they said no to me


----------



## Tincancat

patriciamendez said:


> Hello ladies, just got blood tests through via medicheck ( thank you for the information on this - very quick service and no need to embarrass myself by having to ask my gp who from previous experience would not entertain authorising blood tests because it's private treatment). My next fear is lining scan. Will something wrong be found before starting preparation of uterus - that's my fear. I just lurch from one worry to the next. Wish I could be a more positive person. Not daring to hope too much. Just wanted to share my fears with you all as I know we all support each other and I don't feel so alone. Thanks for listening ladies. Bless us all.


Glad you found them efficient. Good luck with lining scan. 
TCCx


----------



## teddy7

How are you Stacey?  Did you have the follow up appointment for your hysteroscopy?


----------



## Stacey10

Teddy I thought the follow up consult was today but I heard nothing, all I got was another bill in the mail for part of it, that’s 5 seperate accounts for the one hysteroscopy


----------



## teddy7

Oh gosh Stacey not good -  why all the separate bills?  Surely there is a follow up though?


----------



## Stacey10

Well it’s annoying to say the least, first the day  hospital account, then the dr’s one, then the anaesthetic bill which I thought was the last one and I’ve just received the pathology bill in the mail, which I didn’t realise I’d have    Taken the damn procedure to well over $2000 now


----------



## teddy7

Half the cost of a cycle almost.....


----------



## Stacey10

Yep   and I still don’t know if I will be given the all clear to cycle again anywa y


----------



## deblovescats

Millie - I agree with you. Like you, I'm 52 in March. I have figured that hopefully if my cycle works out, my son will be 5 and my daughter 3 by the time the baby is born, so they will both be more independent on a practical level, although I know they will still need me lots! My son is now at school, and my daughter is at nursery.


----------



## betty21

Hi deblovescats - how is it all going have you had your tests done yet? I too will have a 5 and 3 year old  plus a 1 year old if all this goes to plan x


----------



## miamiamo

betty21 and deblovescats - good luck, dear ladies. May all your dreams come true xx


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks miamiamo.
Sounds like you'll be in the same situation as me Betty, fingers crossed! I have had all the screening tests completed - all fine. My GP wanted me to have bloods and scan done before she would prescribe meds, had those done, so I need to make appointment with her to see if she'll prescribe the pill. If not, I'll have to get back to the clinic to see if they will prescribe. It seems such  long drawn out process. I saw a consultant a year ago originally to get the ball rolling, who said I needed screening tests. I got those done, and saw a new consultant Sept as the other one had retired, and he wanted me to have also had smear test and then wants me to have had a bleed before I start treatment. Hoping I can move on soon! He was also very positive about the outcome as it has worked twice before!


----------



## miamiamo

deblovescats - I would like to be, if everything goes as we discussed with DH, who knows...


----------



## betty21

Hi ladies - so yesterday my clinic emailed me to send price list and to tell me that both me and DH have to get bloods done - well I knew I would need them but found it odd that my DH would have to get more done considering we are having FET ? So anyway apparently in Spain it’s the law with any treatment so now back on to the GP to arrange his bloods - I had mine done today and now the clinic want HIV for both of us - I don’t remember having them done before and wondered if any of you ladies have had to have HIV ones done ? My Gp won’t do those ones because he said there is no reason so I’ve had to get them done through medicheck. 
I’ve got to start a mock month in Feb and go for transfer in March- so as I’m due on end of the month it’s been a mad rush to complete all the screenings in time. Scan booked for Tuesday . just relieved that I had a smear done in September now. 
Hope everyone is well - deblovescats and Patricia hope all your plans are coming along x


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi ladies, how are you all. Deblovescats, have you had your transfer yet and if so did you persuade them to transfer two? 

AFM, it was with  a very very heavy heart I released my egg donor on Thursday. She was a perfect match for me but I have struggled after failed fertilisation using double donation in 2017 and  my early miscarriage last summer.  As you know, I am  single and 52 so need to get on with things if I am trying again but I’m not in the right place and given the cost and the fact that it really will  be my last go, if I go again,  I need to be in the right place. My sperm donor was perfect too and he has also had to be released back to the bank. More devastation. Maybe this is what end of road feels like. I don’t know and I don’t know what to do. I am in a state of flux and anxiety. Proceeding scares me and so does giving up. It’s a hard decision to make. I am going to speak to the support coordinator at Care who I have also discovered is the founder of the Dove Cote which is an organisation for the involuntarily childless. Aargh, that expression fills me with horror and is never a club I thought I would have to join. 
lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Stacey10

Blue iris that’s a shame, you didn’t think of going ahead with the cycle and doing a freeze all so you could proceed at a later date with a fet?


----------



## deblovescats

Blue iris - so sorry that you're struggling. If you want to pm me as I know you're at the same clinic - please do so, if there's any advice at all that I can give. As Stacey says - could you not have fet at a later date? It is devastating to be in the position of wanting to be a mum, and not being able to. I know my sister, who is 50 this year feels it very much, and it has sometimes caused a bit of a rift between us - long story, but due to her job, she would struggle to manage childcare, and I think sometimes resents me being lucky. I do understand how she feels, but it didn't fall in my lap! I would have had children earlier this way, if I'd know I wouldn't mean someone to share the journey! However, then my children wouldn't be them!
AFM - I'm still waiting to get a date for the cycle. I saw GP as requested who organised bloods and scan before she would prescribe the pill or HRT. Bloods indicated I was starting menopause and scan was fine. Tried to make appointment to see said GP who I was told has now left. She's the only female one at the practice and was very supportive of my treatment, and I know I would struggle to get same level of understanding from the others, so I sent copies of results to my clinic and left message asking if either the clinic can prescribe me said meds or can I not just go ahead without having a bleed as there's obviously no cycle to override as I'm not having bleeds. I feel I've jumped through as many hoops as I can and can't do any more. I can't face having to tell the whole story to another GP! So hopefully get an answer this week. It's taken me a year to get to this point, just want to get on with it. My babies are waiting!!!


----------



## nevertoolate

Hello all,

i just wanted to post in the over 50's section as i would appreciate some feedback if possible please. I will be considering an fet and am not ready financially to go ahead yet but realise time is ticking on. may i ask if anybody here over 50 had their own personal age deadline that they felt was right for them. i am struggling with this personally. i feel a mum is a mum full stop and its just the love that we share with our children that is important but i am am also alone so i am trying to think about the whole picture. any comments would be very welcome. wishing you all the best


----------



## Stacey10

Hi nevertoolate I used to have a cut off of about 50 but now I’m over 50 I don’t really have a cut off, well not for anyone else, maybe for me, about 54-55 as it gets a lot harder to find clinics once past that age.


----------



## Tincancat

nevertoolate said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i just wanted to post in the over 50's section as i would appreciate some feedback if possible please. I will be considering an fet and am not ready financially to go ahead yet but realise time is ticking on. may i ask if anybody here over 50 had their own personal age deadline that they felt was right for them. i am struggling with this personally. i feel a mum is a mum full stop and its just the love that we share with our children that is important but i am am also alone so i am trying to think about the whole picture. any comments would be very welcome. wishing you all the best


Only you can know the answer that's right for you. 
TCCx


----------



## miamiamo

nevertoolate - good luck with your journey, I think everyone has personal age deadline, for me it is 55, also because of IVF clinics, as stacey10 wrote. However I know ladies aged 60+ who look perfectly and are full of energy, and can be better mum, than those who are 30 or around, and are having health issues or not interested in their children at all.


----------



## betty21

Hi ladies - I personally don’t have a cut off age but I do believe it doesn’t seem fair that some clinics do at 50 and some continue much longer - I’m 51 yet got more get up and go in me than a lot of younger mums that I know - age is just a number yet older mums are so knocked for having babies late in life. 
Hope you can find another understanding Doctor deblovescats - have you got a date in mind now? 

So AFM - today my period started a few days late but at least it’s here now so today is D1 of patches for this mock month - hoping I can get on with getting a rough idea on dates so I can book flights. 
All my bloods and screening results that the clinic needed came back normal and scan was good I had a lining iof 11.1 and it showed I had ovulated the week before from my left ovary - no polyps or any problems could be detected so all went well.


----------



## deblovescats

For me personally, I've found my opinion changes as time has gone on and I've moved further in my journey to have a child. I always respect what everyone thinks and it's what every woman feels themselves. I remember when I had my son at 47 and my daughter at 49, I was pleased that I had had them before I turned 50. It seemed to me more that it was more socially acceptable to have a baby in your 40s than 50s, but that was because I was worried about other people's reactions, not that I objected to anyone having a baby older than that. I found it frustrating that the media appeared to blame older mums for not having had a baby before, and assuming it was due to selfishness rather than the opportunity. When I had my daughter, I was then faced with the decision about my remaining embryos. I didn't want to let them go, so I looked into having a further cycle and would then be past 50. By then, I had moved on in my thoughts and now feel that for me personally, my cut off point would be around 53 or 54, which is the cut off for clinics. I do believe that anyone wanting a baby over this age should be totally entitled to do so.
I think I was also bearing in mind that by the time my children are at the age of independence such as 18 or 21, I would still not be too elderly! LOL! Since becoming an older mum, I don't really care about anyone's prejudices that anyone has about being an older mum! I have felt accepted at groups by other mums. It's about time society and the media caught up! 
Just go with whatever decision you feel comfortable with.


----------



## deblovescats

Just thought I'd let you ladies know the latest update. I contacted the clinic yesterday as I'd sent the blood results and pelvic scan to them last week. I was told my notes were in the pile to be reviewed by consultant today. So, all progressing well, I found out today, just frustrating about the length of time it's taking. As expected, my lack of periods is down to my having done extended breast feeding and I'm also peri menopausal, so not quite menopausal but heading that way. They said all looked fine on the scan, so happy for me to proceed. The donor co-ordinator said to see if GP will prescribe HRT and if not, the clinic doctor will, so am going to proceed that way. They want me to have HRT for two months to have two bleeds, then can proceed. Will not need to down reg, so will only need 3 clinic appointments  - one to sign consents, one to check thickness and then transfer, so that's better for me sorting childcare! I am taking the children on holiday at Easter with my sister, so I think I'll try to start HRT in May, so hopefully will be able to plan for transfer July....


----------



## Stacey10

Great news deb !


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks Stacey. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Stacey10

Just come out of my scan, and from the limited answers I got, I don’t think what was visible as calcifications at my lining scan is there anymore so the hysteroscopy and d&c must have got rid of it all, have to follow up at the dr on Friday so will know more then 🤞


----------



## betty21

Good luck Stacey with your appointment today x
Debs holiday family time sounds perfect - relaxing time for you before treatment x

AFM - I’ve got a transfer date of 18th March so looking into booking flights to Spain.
Started last night on the messy pesseries - how I hate them, we are going away ourselves on Sunday for half term so have to continue all drugs until 25th and then period should arrive before starting again for the real thing ;-)
Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Stacey10

Thanks Betty, well news is it’s still there, although is place has called them echogenic foci so the d&c didn’t do anything to help, so it looks like it’s there to stay, now to decide if I try again.


----------



## Exactam Eam

Sorry to hear that Stacey. Did the doctor say why the calc is still there, after you spent all that money? (Angry scowl). What the hack did she/she do while she was up in there? Could you have them do a doppler scan to make sure blood is flowing in there? If the RI index is good, I would go for it.


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Mrs Dee ✋ 
It’s obviously a permanent change in my lining around my fundus area,   so the d&c hasn’t removed it, endometrium is otherwise normal in appearance and normal blood flow etc, so I’ve googled as you do, and it seems to be from damage either from instruments,ie d&c or csections or other trauma to the endometrium, which I had when I had the manual removal of the placenta with the last birth, so am back to thinking it’s from that. 🤔


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Destined
I continued Progesterone injections until around 20 weeks then clexane right up until day before delivery.  You should have been referred to hospital care by now and they assess your risk and hence need for clexane.  Most older ladies particularly with twins will tick all the boxes to make you higher risk and therefore need clexane throughout pregnancy.
TCCx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Destined my protocol from miracle ivf in Cyprus was to stop 12 weeks which said 90 injections though I was rather confused as my prescription was short of 90. I took what I had left and ended around that time. I too was nervous but clinic said only to keep taking if I had a history and dr here said if I had no history of blood clotting issues etc to stop it. Now make sure you are not on a high dosage of estrogen as dr here told me Clexane would help protect from getting a heart attack from high dosage of estrogen. She clearly thought my dose had been too high. Anyway everything was fine and followed clinic instructions. Now daughter is 6 months old. Of course I was not carrying twins though. I was 46 at the time. X


----------



## Tincancat

I was on clexane throughout pregnancy from transfer until day before delivery. 
TCCx


----------



## deblovescats

Both pregnancies I was on progesterone suppositories until week 13, then placenta takes over as it would in a natural pregnancy. First time round, I wasn't on clexane, but second time with a different obstretician, she prescribed me clexane injections from about week 20 till 10 days after C-section.


----------



## muffin2

Dear Ladies,

I am 49.5 and would like to try my luck with the two remaining frozen Embryos. My clinic in Spain does transfers till 51st birthday

My periods became irregular lately and after a strange long bleeding my gyn took my blood and I had FSH of 30 which suggests menopause. I starter hormon replacement therapy (estradiol patches) and was planning to add utrogest to simulate cycle. My gyn suggested HRT so it would be easier for endometrium to grow once I have a preparation cycle.

After 14 days of estradiol patches I had a breakthrough bleeding and now after a 5 day pause started patches again.

This Menopause area is totally new to me and I would appreciate if some of you can share experience. Is it more difficult for emndometrium to grow once you are menopausal? What are the reasons for breakthrough bleedings? Does any of you do HRT outside of preparation cycles?

Thank you!


----------



## miamiamo

muffin2 - I wish you good luck, and keep my fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies I havemt posted in a while but Im just about to have an FET at Iscare in Bratislava on Monday, its a donor embryo and we have a daughte through the same at Reprofit.


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck Millie. I'm planning another cycle at the moment to try for no 3.


----------



## Albatross

Hi, any recommendations for clinics that accept age 51 and over and  are good at De/OS and DD?
Also, i just had a failed FET and want to start taking hrt as that keeps everything healthy (post meno) and in prep for another cycle. Did anyone do that and can you advise how to go about it? I'm just stopping taking ivf meds today, but wasn't on hrt before. Thanks


----------



## deblovescats

Albatross - welcome to the thread, you've definitely joined a supportive bunch of ladies who know what you're going through.
From personal experience, I know that CARE clinics in UK will accept women up to age 53, but you have to have some medical screening tests first as a prerequisite. I believe that LWC will also accept up to, I think age 55, decided on an individual basis. I think lots of clinics in Spain and Greece accept up to age 50 or 51st birthday, but this is from reading other threads. Cyprus will accept women up to 55 and if you scroll back through this thread, I think some others have asked this question. I think someone has posted that certain Eastern European clinics don't have an age limit, such as Ukraine etc. India also doesn't have an age limit.  Hopefully, someone else will have more information. I have only had successful treatment in UK with CARE. I am currently planning another cycle to try for no 3.


----------



## kitten106

Hello

To the ladies asking about menopause & HRT I can help with that as I've been on HRT patches for 2.5 years now as my periods phased off 3 years ago then stopped, I started experiencing unpleasant menopausal symptoms so went on HRT to relieve them.

I apply estrogen only patch twice a week for 14 days then I apply estrogen & progesterone patch for the next 14 days ... I usually then have a bleed, not always as depends how much the lining has thickened, I then apply the estrogen only patch again and so on, I don't have a break . If you still have your uterus you have to introduce progesterone as it opposes the estrogen, if you don't it can cause cancer of the uterus lining if taken over a long period of time....woman who have had hysterectomy can go on estrogen only HRT as they no longer have a uterus.

This is obviously outside medication for treatment cycle as you would stop the HRT and start the clinics medication protocol.

I asked the question recently regarding having a bleed before starting treatment cycle as I was concerned about starting if I hadn't experienced a breakthrough bleed that month from the HRT but the doctor at Dogus said its not necessary for woman in menopause to have a bleed before starting treatment .... Think it's more aimed at woman who still have periods even if they are not very regular.

Hope this helps

Kitten xxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

This way to Part 4 ladies 

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=401169.msg7549509#msg7549509


----------

